# Thin/Fine Support Thread



## hOnii (Jul 23, 2007)

I am becoming sooo discouraged and fed up with my thin/fine hair! I feel like I am doing all the right things, but my hair still remains so soft & see thru. It only gets worse the longer it gets. Sometimes I feel like I will never get a long healthy head of hair because it won't LOOK good, and I will never be able to wear it down. It makes me wonder if all this money that I am spending on growth aids, and expensive products is even worth it, since chances are, I'll end up having to cut it off once it starts getting too long to have it looking decent anyway. I keep running into setbacks, and it is so frustrating!

First, I began taking BT, which I'm sure is a great product, but not for me. I was never able to keep taking in continuously for more than a month at a time because of the extreme shedding and oiliness that it would cause me. As I was examining my hair one day, I realized how thin the left side of my hair is. As I looked closer, I saw that there is a huge chunk that appears to have cut out somehow. I don't know if this is due to my years of wrapping in one direction, or  my stylist when she was relaxing my hair. Now, my hair has started breaking, and I don't know why!! I remember this happening when I first began taking vitamins. I stopped taking biotin for awhile because I ran out, and just resumed a few weeks ago, so perhaps that has something to do with it. I decided to do a henna gloss (big mistake) on sunday, to try and stop some of the breakage/shedding, but I should have known better. I have a lot of new growth, and my hair is already kinda coarse right now, and the henna only made it worse. It was so difficult to detangle my wet hair because the henna made it so hard, and i lost a lot of hair.  

Right now I am heavily considering just chopping off my hair. I have a lot of layers and bangs, so my hair is pretty uneven. I know that making it all one length would help it to be thicker, so starting over is really looking good to me right now... I just don't want to lose all the progress. 

I HATE MY HAIR!!


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Jul 23, 2007)

Dont hate your hair! Learn to work with what you have.

My mom's hair is SOOOOO fine.  But over the years, with me staying on her about being gentle and treating her hair like silk, it's doing wonderfully.  

You used a henna gloss?  Was this a store brought commercial product or natural henna?  Natural (body art quality) henna and indigo has done WONDERS for my mother's hair.  It makes her hair significantly thicker AND stronger.

Concerning growth aids and all of that other stuff, I've never been one to use those (neither has my mom).  I suggest you stick with a good multivitamin, like GNC hair skin and nails OR women's One a day.  Leave all of those other topical treatments alone.  Your hair, being fine, cant handle such heavy products.  So if your hair gets super weighed down and you style it like it's not, you'll end up with random spots of breakage.

Another thing that very fine haired ladies should do, in my opinion, is avoid all direct heat.  My mom hasnt used heat in four or so years, and you can really tell by the health of her hair. 

Get hair ornaments and styling tools that are gentle, seamless, and non-drying.  

I wish you well.  But please, dont give up!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jul 23, 2007)

i find that with my thin/fine hair that less is more.  the more i do to it the more it will rebel and break off.  i have to use the least amount of everything because my hair hates too much product.  when i use too much of even one thing it causes my hair to be weighed down and the strands will snap very easily.   i wash frequenly and just put in some moisturizer and leave it alone to dry.


----------



## Radianthealth (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been there, I understand

I have overcome a number of obstacles associated with fine hair by doing the following things


Scalp massages especially in the hairline and the crown.  This is where my hair has more of a hard time growing.  I use emu oil, aloe vera juice, and essential oils
No brushing
Combing with seamless comb.  I still need to do less combing
Stopped using hair elastics.  In only three weeks I see a major difference
Vitamins: Biotin, Iron, MSM, Pantothenic Acid, Flaxseed Oil.  I am not 7 days a week but I get at least 5 days out the week and I am working on increasing to everyday.
Treating my hair gently and washing and deep conditioning twice per week.
Mixing castor oil in with my daily moisturizer
Texlaxing ofcourse
I would do a really deep conditioner treatment to counteract the effects of the henna.  I used henna twice and it just made my hair sticky and straw like.  I think I will stick to Aphogee for my protein treatments.

It takes a while to find the right combination of best practices for you, so keep trying and be patient and kind to yourself and your hair

This is a lot of stuff but my hair has done a turn around


----------



## lisana (Jul 23, 2007)

Another fine haired lady signing on. I am also realizing that less is more. Something I think I am learning is that  can not wear the same protective style all the time i have to mix it up all the time or I will have breakage. and my hair does not handle to many products without shedding. And my hair does not like baggying unless its a small amount of moisture and sealant. I also thought that air drying was the way to go throughout my entire stretch. But the fine nature of my hair does not handle that well. So now after about 8-9 weeks I flat iron every week after my wash time. My hair is not shedding nearly as much. good thread


----------



## hOnii (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks ladies.  

maybe i need to back off on the product a little... i thought that perhaps my hair was breaking because it was lacking moisture... which wouldn't make sense to me because i try to moisturize every night. 

normally after a wash, i put in my leave-in and some aveda usc then blowdry. yes, i know... i probably shouldn't blowdry, but i've been trying to get the same results that i get from the salon, and she blowdries my hair, and it just feels sooooooo great afterwards! i threw away my old blowdryer, and bought a new, ceramic tourmaline one, and i use it on the lowest speed/heat setting. my hair hates to be air dried. but i must admit, my hair was doing pretty well when i was rollersetting. i've just felt too lazy lately to do all that. plus, with my hair being in this breaking state, i didn't want to put too much stress on it by rollersetting it..


----------



## Artemis (Jul 23, 2007)

Another thin/fine chick checking in!

Only b/c your hair is breaking would I say to back off on the heat styling, or at least decrease the frequency. Using low heat is good (you're using a heat protectant, right???), but you need to resolve that breakage.

I agree w/the other ladies, less is more. Even if you have to moisturize every other day instead of everyday, listen to what your hair needs.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 23, 2007)

I have thin hair too and I hate it!!


----------



## hOnii (Jul 23, 2007)

MizzEsq said:


> Dont hate your hair! Learn to work with what you have.
> 
> 
> You used a henna gloss?  Was this a store brought commercial product or natural henna?  Natural (body art quality) henna and indigo has done WONDERS for my mother's hair.  It makes her hair significantly thicker AND stronger.
> ...



Yes, I did a gloss. It was my first time using henna, so maybe next time will be better. I mixed some jamila henna, condish, honey, evoo, essential oils and let it sit for about an hour. When I was rinsing, my hair did feel stronger, and thicker,but once I got out of the shower and began to detangle, my hair got really hard. What is your mom's recipe? 

That direct heat thing is gonna be a hard one for me. I mean, I don't know how else I'm supposed to get my hair straight! I can rollerset I suppose, that is, after my hair stops breaking, but that always makes my hair look extra short. I think I will begin rollersetting with large rollers again asap.


----------



## neonbright (Jul 23, 2007)

Another thin hair lady co-signing.  Girl don't give up, I went threw so much myself, before I had very thick hair, but after being sick for a few years and the different meds I had to take my doctors did a test to see why my hair was just thinning/shedding but growing long with no problem.  I embrace my thin hair 3 years now, I would grow it to BSL cut it off to SL hoping to thicken it up, but no just long and strong, so I am loving it growing long and strong.

Less is more and you have to find the right shampoo, conditioners, leave in for you and your hair.  Do not over do it and reduce your heat and I love to use heat, but when I do I use an ionic blow dryer, ceramic irons and a decent heat protectent.


----------



## january noir (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted here in a while, but felt compelled to add my 2 cents.
I have really fine, thin hair and as I age, it gets worse (heredity is a big factor in my situation). 

When I jumped on the LHCF bandwagon, I started doing things to my hair I never did before and my hair thinned out even more!  

I decided to take a break and after several months and adding biotin and a b-complex to my vitamin regimine, I see a difference.  My hair is see-thru thin at the ends and have had several trims, but nothing seems to help.  It just grows that way.

One thing that I think I did wrong was *detangling my hair in the shower under the water.*  I realized that the weight of the water and the combing was breaking hairs that were not ready to be shed yet.  I stopped and I have less hair in the drain as well.  I continue to condition wash and deep condition along with using henna and henna glosses which helps the grays and adds temporary thickness, but not as often as I did several months ago.  The biotiin is really helping too.  I reallized that I can not stretch my relaxers and must not go over 8 weeks.  

I can't even wear my hair out anymore it's so thin.  I keep it in a protective style that looks sleek and professional for work and play. I don't double up my ponytail holders to make the hair tight and use a "Good Days Hair" pin to secure the pony tail.  It' has helped tremendously.

I know I will never have thick hair and I have to love my hair as it is.  The up-side to this is that though my hair is thin, it looks and feels lovely.  I get compliments even when it's in a protective style.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jul 23, 2007)

Honii,

Girl don't give up!  I have fine hair and I never though my hair could ever be thick again (esp. with a relaxer in my hair).  You just have to be patient.  First step, like many of the other ladies mentioned...lay off the products!!!  My hair could never take too much product.  Just a little moisturizer and a drop of oil is all you need.  Here are some other things that took my hair from fine and thin to fine and medium/thick:

*Texturizing: Bone straight relaxers are a no-no.  If you are going to use a chemical, you shouldn't leave it on long enough to remove all texture.

*Cutting down on heat: I used to get Dominican blowouts weekly, from root to tip.  This is a no-no in the long run for fine hair.  Now, I still frequent Dominican salons, but I only get my roots blown out.  

*Stretching relaxers: Mainly because overprocessing fine hair is a huge setback.

*Giving up on strictly straight styles: For me, wearing my hair straight just isn't the same as leaving some curl in my hair.  Now, wearing curly styles definitely means it takes longer to reach my goals.  But it's so worth it for the look and general health of my hair.

Hope that helps!


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Jul 23, 2007)

*I agree with NeonBright. I dont know if my hair right now is thin/fine, but it sure feels that way sometimes, and when it does the best thing is just LEAVE IT ALONE.*

*Think about it. It makes sense. Fine hair is too fragile to be messed with all the time; whether the  "messing" is in a good or bad way. My advice is to reduce washing/con/dc to ONCE a week, with a product YOU know works for you, and no/low heat, preferably NO heat.  My PJism was running overtime until I found a product that worked for me & that ended up being PM Extra Body. *

*Trust me, with a simplified/once-a-week type regime, in a few months you will see a tremendous difference. I've been there before and come out of it. *

*HAPPY GROWING!!! *


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 23, 2007)

Sweetheart, Honii! My heart goes out to you and bleeds for you. I don't want you to give up. 

Like you, I also have fine/thin hair that's very soft, delicate and (used to) breaks easily. I agree with the other ladies that products weigh the hair down. Changing up a few aspects of my regimen are making a difference and others are noticing as well.

 I'd like to share a few things that seem to be helping me:
*Incorporate a little (and I mean a little) castor oil in your regimen*. Either add a little to your conditioner; or, add to a leave-in. www.sams247.com
Focus on *protecting your ends*. I don't care what anyone says, I wear my donut buns almost daily and people crack on me and even say all kinds of unkind things like _why are you hiding your beauty_. But I'm doing this for me. If I want my hair to grow and thicken up, *protective styles are the way to go*.
Biotin is a lifesaver. I truly believe it. I use *Puritan Pride's Super Biotin, www.puritan.com*. Many ladies reported that biotin has helped their hair to thicken up. PP also has biotin shampoos and conditioners and other vitamin fortified shampoos and conditioners for hair thickening.
*Add other B vitamins*: B-Complex, Pantothenic Acid (B5). Take ALL B's together and drink tons of water.
Include more *protein in your diet* like fish and foods rich in Omega Fatty Acids.
*Henna* is also lovely, but I think you're right: I wouldn't use henna until at least 5 weeks post. If I tried to henna after relaxing, the hair is still weakened from that.
*Cut back on manipulation. Comb less.* I know it's hard to do, but I think it works.
Strike a *balance between protein and moisture*. My hair absolutely hates hard proteins. But it also hates too much moisture. So be careful of products that moisturize but weigh the hair down too much. *Find a product line that works for you and try to stick with that line. *Changing up products, using many different products...all will cause build up and weigh the hair down. I found ONE or TWO product lines that work well for me like Aveda and Elucence and I'm sticking with that and getting rid of most everything else, save a few Dominican deep conditioners that I like.
I know that things will turn around. It's difficult for me as well, especially looking at all the beautiful heads of THICK, full hair. But in my view, haircare is only ONE aspect of health. We take care of our bodies and make a lifelong commitment to that. Why should haircare be any different?

Hang in there, sweetie! Your hair problems will fade away with persistence and patience.

And yes...it'd be nice to have a fine/thin-haired support forum on here.


----------



## MonaRae (Jul 23, 2007)

Fine Hair Sis Checking In!

My hair is much thicker than it use to be and everything the other sisters said are very true. 

Like detangling under running water this is a great big  for me.  The wetter my hair is the weaker it is.  Best to let the water run over it and use my fingers to lightly detangle.

The Baggie Method  _*NOT THE KID*_! My hair grew to APL using the baggie method and when I stopped using this method my hair was too weak to survive and thus I ended back at SL 

Curl Activator was once a daily routine but like I said my hair can't take too much moisture so while this helps when stretching less is definitely more.

Daily washing is also a  for me. Every other day or every 3 days is best.

All in all I find that I must not allow my hair to remain soaking wet for long periods of time. A light moisturizer is best for me it allows my hair to get the moisture it needs without making it weak.

Also, I love my fine hair *WHEN IT IS HEALTHY*!  When it is weak I can't stand it!

HTH!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jul 23, 2007)

oh yea! no brushing/combing either


----------



## MonaRae (Jul 23, 2007)

FlawedBeauty said:


> oh yea! no brushing/combing either


 
*AMEN TO THAT!*


----------



## hOnii (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks a lot guys..

so here are the changes that i plan to make. 
-asking my stylist to rinse me out right after she's done smoothing the relaxer through my hair. **now is this going to cause some areas to be underprocessed? where ever she starts first will be straighter than the area she finished last, right? i'm not sure i would want that. hmm..
-i'm giving up heat!! from now on i will rollerset. this is going to be hard. i will give up my weekly flat ironing as well.
-moisture every other day. or maybe i'll interchange my cantu or qhemet with aveda usc, since that seems to be less heavy.
-mix in castor oil with my moisturizers every other day. i;m reading a lot about castor oil thickening up hair strands.
-hands out of my hair unless necessary! especially now that i have alot of new growth, i can't help but play with it!


----------



## january noir (Jul 23, 2007)

By the way this is OT but I wanted to... Update on my *Thicken My Hairline Challenge*...

On Saturday I was with my elderly aunt (who by the way is loving but critical about everything) for a day of shopping and visiting her friends.  As we were having dinner she said to me "Your hairline is really nice!"  "I never noticed before."   

I went home and looked at my old photos and compared them to what my hairline looks like now and it has improved a great deal!  WOW!  

*Time and patience ladies, time and patience....*


----------



## bajanplums1 (Jul 23, 2007)

I have had fine hair all my life.

I think there is a difference between fine hair and thin hair. Thin hair can be due to mechanical or chemical damage. Fine hair (IMO) means  hair that is very soft--I always get: you have baby hair all over your head. My hair takes a relaxer QUICK. I can only use mild relaxers. PERIOD. I cannot use certain leave ins because my hair gets COMPLETELY WEIGHED DOWN.

If your hair is fine, you should embrace it---fine hair does not mean short hair--look at kinkikakes and other lovely ladies on this board. You just have to find what works for you. * I joined this board like 3 years ago, it took me 2 years of experiements to find my regimen!!!*

*My fine hair philosophy is *: heavy shampoo, heavy deep conditioner, lots of light leave ins, a decent amount of light oils and ROLLERSETS!!!!! My hair is dry.  I am 4a/4b and I am straight AFRICAN DESCENT. 

OK. so, 
I use light  liquid leave ins nightly (Dove Sheer Moisture Mist is my fav right now).  Since they are light, I can use them everynight, but my hair will not get weighed down.  Believe it or not, almost everynight I use rollers--not just for volume and bounce, but to preserve my ends. 

If I want a slick look, or my sides are unruly, I use a light cream leave in (it's been Elucence Moistutre Balancing Conditioner of  about 1 year now). 

I use oils in small amounts and only use almond oil because it's light.  If I need grease (usually the winter), I found a light one--keracare dry and itchy scalp glossifier. 

Please don't be discouraged!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 23, 2007)

hOnii said:


> thanks a lot guys..
> 
> so here are the changes that i plan to make.
> -asking my stylist to rinse me out right after she's done smoothing the relaxer through my hair. **now is this going to cause some areas to be underprocessed? where ever she starts first will be straighter than the area she finished last, right? i'm not sure i would want that. hmm..
> ...



Your post got me to thinking:


Instead of heat, have you tried airdrying? I've definitely noticed a thickness in my hair from letting the air dry my hair. While soaking wet, I add my detangling/leave-in, then seal my hair with a little jojoba or almond oil. Allow my hair to dry to about 90%. Then, add a little more moisturizer if needed and seal with jojoba. Tie with scarf. The next morning, my hair is butter soft and the comb glides through. It goes back into its bun and I'm off to work.
Stretching relaxers: I find that I am really enjoying it. And it's a challenge as well. I think stretching is the best thing for fine/thin-haired ladies.
Baggy method: my hair started breaking. I believe that it had something to do with too much moisture and air being trapped in the bag, creating water. Even when I didn't use too much moisturizer or sealant, it didn't matter. For my hair, the baggy method made my ends thin out more.
KISS: Keep it simple, sweetie! I find that I didn't need to do too much to my hair. Although I deep conditioner every week, I don't find that I need to condition wash every other day or even every 3 days. I protein when my hair needs it. But I don't do all these treatments unless my hair is screaming for it.


----------



## january noir (Jul 23, 2007)

I would love to see this Thin/Fine Support thread become a staple just like the Henna thread!  Keep it going fellow hair types!


----------



## Radianthealth (Jul 23, 2007)

january noir said:


> By the way this is OT but I wanted to... Update on my *Thicken My Hairline Challenge*...
> 
> On Saturday I was with my elderly aunt (who by the way is loving but critical about everything) for a day of shopping and visiting her friends. As we were having dinner she said to me "Your hairline is really nice!" "I never noticed before."
> 
> ...


 


I am too happy for you! Growing back my hairline made me feel soooo good 

ETA:  I agree *BAGGYING IS A NO NO FOR FINE HAIR!!!!*

I am going to have to trim off 3-4 inches because my hair thinned so much from baggyingerplexed


----------



## joyous (Jul 23, 2007)

january noir said:


> One thing that I think I did wrong was *detangling my hair in the shower under the water.*  I realized that the weight of the water and the combing was breaking hairs that were not ready to be shed yet.
> 
> I don't double up my ponytail holders to make the hair tight and use a "Good Days Hair" pin to secure the pony tail.  It' has helped tremendously.



I agree with this. I mentioned to someone else that I thought the weight of the water was snapping off my fine, past bra strap hair. I also changed my technique of washing and this has helped tremendously along with a new detangler. I shed very few hairs now.


----------



## january noir (Jul 23, 2007)

trimbride said:


> I am too happy for you! Growing back my hairline made me feel soooo good


 

THANKS Trimbride!  It does feel good!  Congrats too!


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Jul 23, 2007)

january noir said:


> By the way this is OT but I wanted to... Update on my *Thicken My Hairline Challenge*...
> 
> On Saturday I was with my elderly aunt (who by the way is loving but critical about everything) for a day of shopping and visiting her friends. As we were having dinner she said to me "Your hairline is really nice!" "I never noticed before."
> 
> ...


 
*Good for you, girl! Wanna share how you're growing out your line? *


----------



## hOnii (Jul 23, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Your post got me to thinking:
> 
> 
> Instead of heat, have you tried airdrying? I've definitely noticed a thickness in my hair from letting the air dry my hair. While soaking wet, I add my detangling/leave-in, then seal my hair with a little jojoba or almond oil. Allow my hair to dry to about 90%. Then, add a little more moisturizer if needed and seal with jojoba. Tie with scarf. The next morning, my hair is butter soft and the comb glides through. It goes back into its bun and I'm off to work.
> ...



my hair hates to be airdried. it gets all poofy and semi-wavy, but its not a cute wavy at all. when i comb my airdried hair it tends to want to shed. plus, if i airdried, i would then have to go put heat on it to style it so that it would be straight enough to wear out. but maybe i'll revisit it and try it the way you mentioned.
but if not, rollersetting works for me, i just have to stop being lazy.

i've gotten this relaxer thing down to a science. after about 8 weeks it all goes downhill from there!


----------



## january noir (Jul 23, 2007)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *Good for you, girl! Wanna share how you're growing out your line? *


 
Thanks Love!

I will have to contribute this to gentle treatment (whenever I touch my hair in general, I pretend that it is very fragile, (which it is) AND massaging *Qhemet Sidr Tree Butter Balm* on my edges and along the hair shaft just above the scalp and a little on the scalp (the *Sidr Tree* has MSM in it and it is very soft and gentle).  I also take 5000-10000 mcg of biotin and a b-complex.  Since I've added these vitamins, I have noticed a change in my overall hair thickness.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Jul 23, 2007)

january noir said:


> Thanks Love!
> 
> I will have to contribute this to gentle treatment (whenever I touch my hair in general, I pretend that it is very fragile, (which it is) AND massaging *Qhemet Sidr Tree Butter Balm* on my edges and along the hair shaft just above the scalp and a little on the scalp (the *Sidr Tree* has MSM in it and it is very soft and gentle). I also take 5000-10000 mcg of biotin and a b-complex. Since I've added these vitamins, I have noticed a change in my overall hair thickness.


 
*Gotcha!  Thanks for sharing. I already take b-complex. About to start MSM & Biotin. I just found this awesome Biotin Conditioner by J/A/S/O/N. You just made me realize that I need to pay attention to my edges. Thanks again *


----------



## january noir (Jul 23, 2007)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *Gotcha!  Thanks for sharing. I already take b-complex. About to start MSM & Biotin. I just found this awesome Biotin Conditioner by J/A/S/O/N. You just made me realize that I need to pay attention to my edges. Thanks again *


 
Cool!  You got me thinking that I should use a Biotin shampoo or conditioner as well along with my "internal" solution.  Good luck and keep us posted!  When I get the time, I will take a pic and update my siggy or fotki with my progress.  Remember, time, patience AND gentleness!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Jul 23, 2007)

neonbright said:


> Another thin hair lady co-signing. Girl don't give up, I went threw so much myself, before I had very thick hair, but after being sick for a few years and the different meds I had to take my doctors did a test to see why my hair was just thinning/shedding but growing long with no problem. I embrace my thin hair 3 years now, I would grow it to BSL cut it off to SL hoping to thicken it up, but no just long and strong, so I am loving it growing long and strong.
> 
> Less is more and you have to find the right shampoo, conditioners, leave in for you and your hair. Do not over do it and reduce your heat and I love to use heat, but when I do I use an ionic blow dryer, ceramic irons and a decent heat protectent.


 
Its funny to find yet another fine haired sister with my exact hair type.  Ambitious1013 is my hair twin and I think Kini is too but when I just went and looked at your fotki, I was like!! Neon's hair looks exactly like mine when its airdried.  My hair isn't as long as your's yet but I'm on my wayyyy!!!
Hang in there ladies!!! We can do it. 
Ambitious has a wonderful regimen.  I hope she doesn't mind me sharing:
Sunday - hot oil treatment, shampoo, protein conditioner under dryer, and lastly moisturizing conditioner under dryer. Wednesday - its shampoo and deep condition.  It's a wonderful regimen.  Simple products and little heat.


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 23, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Its funny to find yet another fine haired sister with my exact hair type.  Ambitious1013 is my hair twin and I think Kini is too but when I just went and looked at your fotki, I was like!! Neon's hair looks exactly like mine when its airdried.  My hair isn't as long as your's yet but I'm on my wayyyy!!!
> Hang in there ladies!!! We can do it.
> Ambitious has a wonderful regimen.  I hope she doesn't mind me sharing:
> Sunday - hot oil treatment, shampoo, protein conditioner under dryer, and lastly moisturizing conditioner under dryer. Wednesday - its shampoo and deep condition.  It's a wonderful regimen.  Simple products and little heat.



Then we must be quads, because you guys hair really resembles mine...a LOT!


----------



## ladytq (Jul 23, 2007)

Girl I feel your pain. Another fine hair lady checking in.  Look at some the 2 thread below. They have alot suggestions for thin haired ladies like our selvez.

As for me I do henna glosses now about 1x per month on dry hair. I also use amla oil, which I believe have really thicken my hair. I also use Mtg, which is okay. I just trying to "use it up".

If you decided to do another henna gloss, only use a 2-3 tablespoons of henna and rest oil and conditioner. I personally like putting coconut milk in it. Also try it on dry, even dirty hair and not on wet hair.  Leave it on for about 15-30 min. Then work your way up from there. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=111938


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=54351


----------



## kiesha8185 (Jul 23, 2007)

Girl, do not be discouraged!  You are where I was six months ago, and although I am satisfied with my progress (and thanks to Bre-Bre knocking me back to reality and telling me not to chop off my hair!)  I’m telling you not to do that too.  The problems you are having with your hair may be a result of how you are handling your hair; if you cut it, and still don’t know how to care for it, there’s a possibility that you may encounter that same problems, only with shorter hair.  BTW: my hair was thin and has thickened from what I did below.  My strands are fine though; just densely packed.  But I definitely know where you are coming from, so I will tell you what I did since January to achieve health.  


First it’s important to know that overall health/thickness will come before length.  
*No heat*.  Completely eliminate heat from your regimen (with the exception of deep conditioning/protein treatments).  Air drying my hair saved my ends.  They were already all chewed up and uneven and badly damaged, adding heat to it (even limited heat) would have pushed back or slowed down the process to regain some sort of health, if possible.  I have been told that damaged hair cannot be repaired; it is irreversible.  The only available option would be to trim or cut.  However, with the use of good products and techniques, you can gradually trim off the damaged portions OR style your hair in a way that helps it blend in with the rest of your hair, or make it look like it's SUPPOSED to look like that   See my avatar?  My ends are sooooooo uneven and damaged, but people think they are layers.  Sometime you just gotta work with what ya got.  I have how I styled my hair without heat if you would like to know what my hair looked like.  I got tired of wearing braid/twist outs so I learned how to make my hair as straight as possible without heat, airdried.
*Baby your ends.* It seems as if you are having a problem retaining your ends.  I probably wore my hair down, maybe 4 times since January, and only when I wore tank tops.  Leaving my ends up or unexposed helped them to be left alone and prevented any unnecessary combing or “photochemical damage” (I got that from Sistaslick )
*No combing*.  The more hair that stays on your head, the better!  Equally, eliminate any possible reasons for shedding/breakage that you can pinpoint.  Just like you, I shed a lot with BT, and girl I was pissed cuz I wanted this product to work so bad!    Me not combing my hair was not done on purpose; it kinda just happened that way.  I only combed on wash day.  Due to my airdried hairstyles that I wore (my hair was either curly, slightly wavy, or straight) I did not have to comb it.  Actually combing would have messed up the style.  I realized that my not combing my hair was really helping thicken my hair.  However when I had a lot of new growth, I made sure to use a moisturizing/detangling conditioner so I had no matting.  The only combs I did use were bone combs.
*Henna*.  I know you said henna did not work for you…did you clarify after you hennaed?  And did you do a strong moisturizing session afterwards?  Henna thickened my hair a lot.  It also made it stronger, therefore less prone to breakage.  I urge you to try it one more time, and this why.  I had a better time with henna the second time (as far as dryness goes) because:  I clarified afterwards, I did not use any terps- only used water to mix my henna, and I used a conditioner that usually is too moisturizing for my hair: NTM.  On regular wash days, NTM that made my hair mushy.  But on henna days, it brought my hair back to its normal moisture levels.  I also used Dominican cocktail of conditioners and deep conditioned overnight.  I have my henna regimen in my fotki if you do decide to do it again.  
*Castor Oil*.  I put this stuff in EVERYTHING.  I used it in my pre-poos, deep conditioners, and used it seal in moisture.  The trick is to not use too much to weigh your fine strands down.
*Stretching relaxers*.  Stretching relaxers definitely helped me.  I couldn’t do that on my own, which is why I got twists.  This will definitely make me leave my hair alone and prevented me from doing something crazy…like cutting my hair!  If 6-8 is your normal stretch, go for 4 months, or 6 months.  Get braids/twists/weave to help you.
*Less is More*.  If you use too much product, your hair will absorb all it can, then the rest will just coat the strand.  Product build up can cause hair to break since moisture can’t penetrate the strand.  
*Pinpoint what can be making your hair break/shed and eliminate it.  *You’ve done good with the biotin, BT, etc.  There can also be ingredients in your products that may not be agreeing with your hair.  It took me a while to realize that my hair LOVES anything with citric acid and HATES anything with glycerin.  So make a hair journal, and jot down what you use, how your hair felt using it, and then you can start to learn your hair.  
Just learn to leave your hair alone.  You may be doing way too much to it, actually causing it to break more than it needs to.  Just shampoo, deep condition, moisturize/seal, protein treat/clarify as needed, and let it grow.  Do the bare minimum.  Retain your growth! 
These are external techniques.  The internal is just as important.  Sistaslick said it best:



Sistaslick said:


> When your diet and water intake are on point, then the hair you push out will be in peak condition.
> 
> Your hair gets the leftover materials from the rest of your body, so if you are already dehydrated and your nutrition is poor-- you'll put out poor quality hair.
> 
> Once that hair emerges, it won't get any more nutritional support from you again. Everything after that will have to be done externally. So you want your body to be in good condition first, so that your hair comes out in good condition, and you won't have to jump through hoops of fire to patch it up after it's already out there. The benefits of increasing internal hydration will take a while to show up along the length of the shaft since it will only affect the newgrowth that comes out during that time. In the meantime, external hydration is all you can rely on.


 
I hope this helps.  This may be a strict regimen, but I realized I didn't have to do it for the full 6 months to reap the benefits.  But I'll be doing this till I reach my goal.  Lemme know how things work for you and if you have any questions!


----------



## Puddles (Jul 24, 2007)

kiesha8185 said:


> First it’s important to know that overall health/thickness will come before length.
> *No heat*.  Completely eliminate heat from your regimen (with the exception of deep conditioning/protein treatments).  Air drying my hair saved my ends.  They were already all chewed up and uneven and badly damaged, adding heat to it (even limited heat) would have pushed back or slowed down the process to regain some sort of health, if possible.  I have been told that damaged hair cannot be repaired; it is irreversible.  The only available option would be to trim or cut.  However, with the use of good products and techniques, you can gradually trim off the damaged portions OR style your hair in a way that helps it blend in with the rest of your hair, or make it look like it's SUPPOSED to look like that   See my avatar?  My ends are sooooooo uneven and damaged, but people think they are layers.  Sometime you just gotta work with what ya got.  I have how I styled my hair without heat if you would like to know what my hair looked like.  I got tired of wearing braid/twist outs so I learned how to make my hair as straight as possible without heat, airdried.
> *Baby your ends.* It seems as if you are having a problem retaining your ends.  I probably wore my hair down, maybe 4 times since January, and only when I wore tank tops.  Leaving my ends up or unexposed helped them to be left alone and prevented any unnecessary combing or “photochemical damage” (I got that from Sistaslick )
> *No combing*.  The more hair that stays on your head, the better!  Equally, eliminate any possible reasons for shedding/breakage that you can pinpoint.  Just like you, I shed a lot with BT, and girl I was pissed cuz I wanted this product to work so bad!    Me not combing my hair was not done on purpose; it kinda just happened that way.  I only combed on wash day.  Due to my airdried hairstyles that I wore (my hair was either curly, slightly wavy, or straight) I did not have to comb it.  Actually combing would have messed up the style.  I realized that my not combing my hair was really helping thicken my hair.  However when I had a lot of new growth, I made sure to use a moisturizing/detangling conditioner so I had no matting.  The only combs I did use were bone combs.
> ...



 Basically everything she said. Less is more...it works for me. 

Like all the others said.....just don't give up.


----------



## hOnii (Jul 24, 2007)

ladytq said:


> Girl I feel your pain. Another fine hair lady checking in.  Look at some the 2 thread below. They have alot suggestions for thin haired ladies like our selvez.
> 
> As for me I do henna glosses now about 1x per month on dry hair. I also use amla oil, which I believe have really thicken my hair. I also use Mtg, which is okay. I just trying to "use it up".
> 
> ...



thanks for the links! they are very helpful!


& kiesha, phew! great information!!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey, Honii. I've just recently stopped using heat once I began my hair care journey, which has been about 1.5 months I guess (started end of May). Anyway, it's really not as bad as you think!! You have more options than just airdrying your hair. Have you ever done bantu knot sets, or perm-rod sets for curls? I have been experimenting with different styles that I Could do with those kinds of sets. I think I will actually start a photo album of all of my no heat styles. I say just experiment! It's really gotten to be pretty fun for me to not use heat. It's like a personal challenge that's really fun and makes you not want to use heat.


----------



## hOnii (Jul 24, 2007)

I just wanted to thank Sistaslick for helping me to realize what i was doing wrong with my hair!! It is alll so clear now-- I am ODing on protein MAJORLY. It's in my Aveda DR treatment, Motions CPR, Elasta DPR-11, Regis Protein Boost, and Cantu shea butter leave-in!! And I kept doing more of these to try and combat the breakage when what my hair really needs is less protein and more moisture! I confused a reconstructer with a deep conditioner, so my hair became unbalanced! I can't wait to start deep conditioning my hair! I had to revisit this website for info on what is and isn't a deep condish: http://motowngirl.com/deep_conditioners.php

I'm also giving up heat. I know... I shoulda known better... no more weekly flat ironing for me


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Jul 24, 2007)

I hope one of these fine/thin haired threads becomes a sticky! We struggle the most with our hair and I think there are a lot of us out there!


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 24, 2007)

trimbride said:


> I have been there, I understand
> 
> I have overcome a number of obstacles associated with fine hair by doing the following things
> 
> ...


 
yes yes yes to everthing she said...I have fine hair too and for the most part it has thickened up but just over the last couple days I have stopped brushing because my sides have suffered and are shorter than the rest of my hair. If you really must do a hair cut but I would suggest just being patient and give it more time and extra TLC.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 24, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> I hope one of these fine/thin haired threads becomes a sticky! We struggle the most with our hair and I think there are a lot of us out there!


 
That's what I'm sayin'! 

We fine-haired ladies are most vulnerable when it comes to hair breakage and damage. 

I do hope that we will be able to convince the Mods that it'd be worthwhile to have sticky dedicated to us.


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 24, 2007)

Do not give up and don't be discouraged!  I have fine/thin hair as well and I never thought my hair could grow without looking so thin.  Thanks to LHCF my hair has made a complete turn around.


----------



## victorious (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't stress HOnii! 

Fine, thin hair requires *lots* of tlc and patience. Sometimes I feel like I take two steps forward and one step back. 

But there's wonderful advice in this thread. (I'm bookmarking it just in case I get that little hairicidal feeling again and look for the  scissors.)


----------



## natstar (Jul 24, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> That's what I'm sayin'!
> 
> We fine-haired ladies are most vulnerable when it comes to hair breakage and damage.
> 
> I do hope that we will be able to convince the Mods that it'd be worthwhile to have sticky dedicated to us.




I also agree with this.  I have fine/thin natural 4a/4b hair and I am still trying to find out how much moisture is okay vs being too much.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Jul 24, 2007)

STICKY...ICKY...ICKY...ICKY!!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 24, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> I hope one of these fine/thin haired threads becomes a sticky! We struggle the most with our hair and I think there are a lot of us out there!


 


_*Yes, it was very nice to see a thread like this.  It's a good one. *_

_*there are thick haired chicks run amok on this board....  we need love and support too!  _


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Jul 25, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Yes, it was very nice to see a thread like this. It's a good one. *_
> 
> _*there are thick haired chicks run amok on this board.... we need love and support too! _


 
Your hair is looking good, Mona!  Grow girl!


----------



## neonbright (Jul 25, 2007)

To the orginal OP: I think you may need to cut out the BT and just stick to a muti vitiamn, like Womens One A Day.  Try Ultra Sheed Duo Tex, and follow up with a good moisturzing condish or a combo one ORS Replenshing Pak.  KISS and my hair loves me for it.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Jul 25, 2007)

victorious said:


> Don't stress HOnii!
> 
> Fine, thin hair requires *lots* of tlc and patience. Sometimes I feel like I take two steps forward and one step back.
> 
> But there's wonderful advice in this thread. (I'm bookmarking it just in case I get that little hairicidal feeling again and look for the scissors.)


 
I know what you mean! I need to stop it with the scissors! I know that has been a lot of my problem. It starts looking more thin, then I chop. I could never get past shoulder length because of that.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 25, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Your hair is looking good, Mona! Grow girl!


 

*Oh snaps....Thank you Cayenne* 

_*we need a reppin for the thin/fine haired chicks gang sign_...


----------



## hennagirl (Jul 25, 2007)

hOnii said:


> thanks ladies.
> 
> *maybe i need to back off on the product a little...* i thought that perhaps my hair was breaking because it was lacking moisture... which wouldn't make sense to me because i try to moisturize every night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Jul 26, 2007)

Too much product can definitely be the culprit for breakage.  I have to remind myself not to use more than a nickel or quarter amount of moisture and just be sure to work it through completely.  I add a lil extree to the nape though.


----------



## sherann (Aug 4, 2007)

joyous said:


> I agree with this. I mentioned to someone else that I thought the weight of the water was snapping off my fine, past bra strap hair. I also changed my technique of washing and this has helped tremendously along with a new detangler. I shed very few hairs now.



Another fine-haired girl checking in.  Btw, what new detangler did you try?


----------



## northernbelle (Aug 4, 2007)

This is an informative and much-needed thread.

What is apparent as I read the comments is that what works for one doesn't work for others.  And, as wonderful as LHCF is, the reason I stepped away from the forum for two years is that I became increasingly overwhelmed and frustrated by the pjism, the plethora of techniques, and, in some cases, an over-obsession with hair. It all had begun to weigh me down, and I finally said to myself, "Is this it"?  I don't judge others for what they are doing, but for my purposes, it just wasn't the solution.

The important thing is finding one's "hair voice". With that in mind, one should not throw out the proverbial baby with the bath water. Some of the things each of us was doing prior to joining LHCF were in fact working, and so we should continue to do those things. Learning and using new techniques are part of the process of finding one's hair voice, but not to the point of literally exhausting everything that has been invented in the pursuit of long hair.  

Honestly, long hair is and was never my goal. Rather, strong, healthy hair was and remain my objectives. As several posters to this thread have already said, I try to keep the process of hair care and maintenance very simple. Less is more, especially with fine/thin hair.  

Some things to consider.


----------



## january noir (Aug 4, 2007)

northernbelle said:


> This is an informative and much-needed thread.
> 
> What is apparent as I read the comments is that what works for one doesn't work for others. And, as wonderful as LHCF is, the reason I *stepped away from the forum for two years is that I became increasingly overwhelmed and frustrated by the pjism, the plethora of techniques, and, in some cases, an over-obsession with hair. It all had begun to weigh me down, and I finally said to myself, "Is this it"?* I don't judge others for what they are doing, but for my purposes, it just wasn't the solution.
> 
> The important thing is finding one's "hair voice". With that in mind, one should not throw out the proverbial baby with the bath water. Some of the things each of us was doing prior to joining LHCF were in fact working, and so we should continue to do those things. Learning and using new techniques are part of the process of finding one's hair voice, but not to the point of literally exhausting everything that has been invented in the pursuit of long hair.


 
Similar experience for me, only I stayed away for just 3 months.  My hair actually was healthier and longer/stronger before coming to LHCF.  I am trying hard to repair the damage I caused to my hair by trying methods that won't work for me.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 4, 2007)

That's why its helps to have threads like this because people need to see tips and advice on hair types that are similar to our own.  I made a lot of mistakes too because I was following tips that worked well for thick-haired ladies.  Not happenin'. lol  You live and learn though.


----------



## january noir (Aug 5, 2007)

I LOVE Sidr Tree and am on my 3rd jar. I hope the replacement will be something that I like or better. I have just a little left in my jar and I am using it sparingly until I can order it again. 

I was thinking I would use the *Qhemet's Amla and Olive Heavy Cream* in it's stead. I would have to use that very sparingly because it's heavier and I have fine, thin hair. 

Anyone with fine, thin hair use the *Amla and Olive Heavy Cream?* Likey or No?


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 5, 2007)

.................................


----------



## hOnii (Aug 5, 2007)

ladies who henna-- have you found that your hair gets hard after washing? I henna'd for the first time about 2 weeks ago, and thats what happened. It was very difficult for me to comb thru to detangle. The next time I washed & deep conditioned with kenra and it was alright. But today, I washed, did a light protein treatment, then deep conditioned with humecto and my hair was very hard again. I lost a lot of hair trying to detangle. Even when dry, it's semi soft (nowhere where it used to be) but slightly tangly  How long does this henna take to wear off? Or does it...


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Aug 5, 2007)

hOnii said:


> ladies who henna-- have you found that your hair gets hard after washing? I henna'd for the first time about 2 weeks ago, and thats what happened. It was very difficult for me to comb thru to detangle. The next time I washed & deep conditioned with kenra and it was alright. But today, I washed, did a light protein treatment, then deep conditioned with humecto and my hair was very hard again. I lost a lot of hair trying to detangle. Even when dry, it's semi soft (nowhere where it used to be) but slightly tangly  How long does this henna take to wear off? Or does it...


 
I have been having the same problem. I found that it usually wears off in about 2 weeks for me but the good has outweighed the bad. I have been using henna for about 3 months now. I usually DC every couple of days after. I used the ORS replen. cond. and added safflower oil, amla oil and EVOO oil after the henna and my hair was soft. The more I DC the better it gets. I don't plan on giving up the henna but I see that I need to DC more after I henna.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 5, 2007)

hOnii said:


> ladies who henna-- have you found that your hair gets hard after washing? I henna'd for the first time about 2 weeks ago, and thats what happened. It was very difficult for me to comb thru to detangle. The next time I washed & deep conditioned with kenra and it was alright. But today, I washed, did a light protein treatment, then deep conditioned with humecto and my hair was very hard again. I lost a lot of hair trying to detangle. Even when dry, it's semi soft (nowhere where it used to be) but slightly tangly  How long does this henna take to wear off? Or does it...


 
I hate ya'll are having problems with henna?  What is your henna recipe?  My hair is sooooo soft and strong feeling after I henna.
Here is my recipe.  The measurements have chgd a little as my hair has grown some.
2 tablespoons of henna
1 tablespoon of indigo
1 1/2 tablespoons of evoo
1 1/2 - 2 tablespoons of moisturizing con(elasta qp dpr11 or ao honeysuckle rose)
1 tablespoon jojoba oil
1/2 tablespoon of amla powder
I may add an additional oil if I'm in the mood.
I sit under the dryer with saran wrapped head for 1 hour and then leave on for an additional 30 mins with no heat.  I rinse thoroughly in the shower and then do a final rinse with NTM Conditioner. This gives my hair extra slip and tangles are not apart of my vocabulary.


----------



## hOnii (Aug 5, 2007)

that looks really good. i think that i will try that next time. it was my first time, and i've heard some things about hair going into shock the first time, and that the next time, things tend to go a little better. how often do you henna? i did it at a time when i had a lot of new growth, and that made things even worse for me when it came to detangling. I will re-try this a week or two after i get a relaxer. i mixed some aubrey honeysuckle rose condish, evoo, henna, indigo & honey in a bowl. i didn't do measurements... just did what looked right. did the henna need to be prepared, and sit for awhile?


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 5, 2007)

hOnii said:


> that looks really good. i think that i will try that next time. it was my first time, and i've heard some things about hair going into shock the first time, and that the next time, things tend to go a little better. how often do you henna? i did it at a time when i had a lot of new growth, and that made things even worse for me when it came to detangling. I will re-try this a week or two after i get a relaxer. i mixed some aubrey honeysuckle rose condish, evoo, henna, indigo & honey in a bowl. i didn't do measurements... just did what looked right. did the henna need to be prepared, and sit for awhile?


 
Sareca advised me to only leave the henna on for 1 hour the first time I used it.  I think that saved me from the dryness the first time out. I do add honey to mine too....I left that out by mistake (only about 1 teaspoon or something like that).  I'm not looking for a lot of color so I'll mix mine on a Saturday morning and let it sit in a warm place for about 3 hours or so.  I still get a very nice red rinse color to my hair.  I normally just mix the henna with about 1/4 cup of hot water and then let it sit.  I mix the indigo separately and add a little water to it as well and let it sit. I mix all the ingredients right when I'm ready to put it on my hair.  I put it in a bottle with a nozzle tip, slap on my gloves and go to work!  I love the entire process.  I henna two weeks after my relaxer and then I don't do again until 2 weeks after my next relaxer.  Good luck, lady!


----------



## january noir (Aug 6, 2007)

ladytq said:


> Girl I feel your pain. Another fine hair lady checking in. Look at some the 2 thread below. They have alot suggestions for thin haired ladies like our selvez.
> 
> As for me I do henna glosses now about 1x per month on dry hair. I also use amla oil, which I believe have really thicken my hair. I also use Mtg, which is okay. I just trying to "use it up".
> 
> ...


 
I did a henna gloss this weekend using some leftover henna that I had stored in the freezer.  I added 2 ingredients (no exact measurements):


Amla Oil
Nexxus Humectin (contains coconut milk)
I have done glosses before, but this was the first time I used Amla Oil.
I mixed it thorougly until it was nice and smooth, applied and let it sit for 2 & 1/2 hours.  I rinsed and litely shampooed using CON and my hair felt really different. 

I then proceeded to DC with Humectin under a heating cap for 1 hour, rinsed and applied NTM as a leave in, airdried until damp and smoothed in some Sidr Tree.   I first I did not know what the final outcome would be, but I find I do like it.    I actually wore my hair out to work today. My co-workers are shocked.  I rarely wear my hear out because it is so thin and fine.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 6, 2007)

january noir said:


> I did a henna gloss this weekend using some leftover henna that I had stored in the freezer. I added 2 ingredients (no exact measurements):
> 
> 
> Amla Oil
> ...


 
JN your hair looks beautiful in your avi picture, not too fine to wear down at all. I think sometimes those of us with fine hair just sometimes feel so insecure.....I'm really happy your henna gloss turned out good for you!


----------



## ladytq (Aug 6, 2007)

january noir said:


> I did a henna gloss this weekend using some leftover henna that I had stored in the freezer. I added 2 ingredients (no exact measurements):
> 
> 
> Amla Oil
> ...


 
January Noir, I'm happy that you finally gat it to work for you! Please don't get henna happy! A good thing can turn bad! 

I compare henna to a heavy protein conditioner like Aphrogee. Which I now believe should be done only 2 to 3 times a year (henna). That's JMO, so I'm deciding to use henna only every 4 months. After henna several times, without getting my hair to the proper moisture level it's been a chore getting moisture into the hair and keeping my hair moisturized. I actually never had this problem before henna. Lately I been trying to get the breakage under control. 

Make sure you moisturized 2x DAILY!!!! GET YOUR MOISTURE LEVEL ALL THE WAY UP before attempting another henna treatment. I had to learn the hard way. I believe if you don't get the proper moisture in the hair strands and continue to henna, the coating ( I forgot the technical name) that binds to the hair strands, I believe it keeps any and everything from penetrating the hair strands thereafter.


----------



## ladytq (Aug 6, 2007)

northernbelle said:


> This is an informative and much-needed thread.
> 
> What is apparent as I read the comments is that what works for one doesn't work for others. And, as wonderful as LHCF is, the reason I stepped away from the forum for two years is that I became increasingly overwhelmed and frustrated by the pjism, the plethora of techniques, and, in some cases, an over-obsession with hair. It all had begun to weigh me down, and I finally said to myself, "Is this it"? I don't judge others for what they are doing, but for my purposes, it just wasn't the solution.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing, I definitely have taken this to heart! This ain't nothing BUT DA TRUTH!!!! Believe me I have dragged my hair through some stuff!!!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 7, 2007)

SelfStyled said:


> JN your hair looks beautiful in your avi picture, not too fine to wear down at all. I think sometimes those of us with fine hair just sometimes feel so insecure.....I'm really happy your henna gloss turned out good for you!


 
Hi SelfStyled!
Thanks for the compliment, but that pic was taken last year and my hair has thinned out even more since then.  In my previous post, I stated that I had become gung ho about haircare when I joined the LHCF and used methods that others were using that were not good for fine/thin hair.  I learned my lesson.  My hair is slowly recovering; I've since added Biotin and B-Complex to my vitamin regimen which as helped a great deal.


----------



## january noir (Aug 7, 2007)

ladytq said:


> January Noir, I'm happy that you finally gat it to work for you! Please don't get henna happy! A good thing can turn bad!
> 
> I compare henna to a heavy protein conditioner like Aphrogee. Which I now believe should be done only 2 to 3 times a year (henna). That's JMO, so I'm deciding to use henna only every 4 months. After henna several times, without getting my hair to the proper moisture level it's been a chore getting moisture into the hair and keeping my hair moisturized. I actually never had this problem before henna. Lately I been trying to get the breakage under control.
> 
> Make sure you moisturized 2x DAILY!!!! GET YOUR MOISTURE LEVEL ALL THE WAY UP before attempting another henna treatment. I had to learn the hard way. I believe if you don't get the proper moisture in the hair strands and continue to henna, the coating ( I forgot the technical name) that binds to the hair strands, I believe it keeps any and everything from penetrating the hair strands thereafter.


 

Thanks for the advice Ladytq!  I have been using henna and indigo since February 2007 to cover my grays (I'm 5 months away from 50) and to condition and thicken my hair.  On the average, I have done a treatment once a month.  Before I did henna, I researched for 2 months before I did it.  I read everything I could find, including the Henna thread here and then some!  

I don't mix my henna with anything except water and pectin (for a gel-like formula) and I rinse the henna and indigo out of my hair with moisturizing conditioner and then do a DC with more moisturiizng conditioners.  I add a moisturizing leave-in and moisturize and seal with oil.  My henna/indigo treatments leave my hair strong and with a rich beautiful color that I love.
I have very little shedding now compared to before using henna and I haven't noticed any additional breakage.

My previous henna glosses I only mixed with conditioner, but now I've included amla oil and I love the results.  It's been several days since I did the last henna gloss and I love how my hair looks and feels.

However, as my great-aunt (who is 92) says to me, "I'm never to old to learn!"  Thanks for reminding me to be careful with my henna.


I was just reading a post on here from Henna Sooq and she mentioned using Shikake (can't spell it right!) for strengthening purposes.  I think I am going to try that ...


----------



## tarheelgurl (Aug 7, 2007)

Very fine and thin head checking in. I try to keep it as simple as possible. Wash 1x a week with DC and preepoo. Moisturize mayber every other day (sometimes twice a week) with GF Sleek and Shine + coconut oil. 

If I want it to appear thicker I dry it in a bun but I don't do that too often. I am absolutly scared to death to try henna although with the results some people get it just seems so tempting.........but I just can't do it.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, I'm seeing a lot of thin haired ladies with hair well past your shoulders.  For those of you who started out with hair above your shoulders and shorter, what styles did you wear while growing your hair out?  Certain areas of my hair (front and nape) seem to break no matter what hairstyle I wear.  If I bun I never pull my hair tightly but I still end up with broken hairs here and there.  If I rollerset, the whole time I am rolling I am getting broken hairs on my hands.  I now believe that I should not have been using any protein because my hair isn't asking for it right now. I believe that has been the culprit behind my most recent breakage battle.  I am on a heavy moisturizing regimen right now because I believe that protein has not been my friend.

I need some hairstyling tips to strengthen and protect my from hairline (from the bangs to the sides in front of my ears) and my nape.


----------



## january noir (Aug 7, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> I now believe that I should not have been using any protein because my hair isn't asking for it right now. I believe that has been the culprit behind my most recent breakage battle. I am on a heavy moisturizing regimen right now because I believe that protein has not been my friend.


 
Cayenne (love your name!) - I was told by my hairdresser for years; "Moisturize, moisturize, moisturize, actually he said "Hydrate."  I rarely use heavy proteins.  My protein conditioner of choice has been Nexxus Keraphix and that has been enough for me.  I normally just see shedded hairs as opposed to broken hairs.  Stick with moisturizing conditioners and sparingly use protein.  If you henna, like I do, that's enough strengthening right there!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 7, 2007)

january noir said:


> Cayenne (love your name!) - I was told by my hairdresser for years; "Moisturize, moisturize, moisturize, actually he said "Hydrate." I rarely use heavy proteins. My protein conditioner of choice has been Nexxus Keraphix and that has been enough for me. I normally just see shedded hairs as opposed to broken hairs. Stick with moisturizing conditioners and sparingly use protein. If you henna, like I do, that's enough strengthening right there!


 
Thanks! My husband gave me that name because of my temper. lololol
I just have a fiery spunky personality. hehehehe
I do have Nexxus Keraphix at home along with a couple of other mild protein conditioners, including Aubrey Organics GPB.  Sistaslick had to put my lil bootay in check about the protein in my regimen.  She said back away from it and only use it if my hair starts feeling too mushy or soft.  It's only been a week or so since I removed it from my regimen so I know its gonna take a minute to get my hair completely "hydrated".  I like that word.   Thanks again!


----------



## hOnii (Aug 7, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Okay, I'm seeing a lot of thin haired ladies with hair well past your shoulders.  For those of you who started out with hair above your shoulders and shorter, what styles did you wear while growing your hair out?  Certain areas of my hair (front and nape) seem to break no matter what hairstyle I wear.  If I bun I never pull my hair tightly but I still end up with broken hairs here and there.  If I rollerset, the whole time I am rolling I am getting broken hairs on my hands.  I now believe that I should not have been using any protein because my hair isn't asking for it right now. I believe that has been the culprit behind my most recent breakage battle.  I am on a heavy moisturizing regimen right now because I believe that protein has not been my friend.
> 
> I need some hairstyling tips to strengthen and protect my from hairline (from the bangs to the sides in front of my ears) and my nape.



I used protective styling. I used to wear wigs/weaves so much that when I finally stopped everyone was amazed that i wasn't bald-headed or something. I guess they thought that since I was always in a weave... I must not have any hair. Since I do my weaves myself, I was able to put them in and take them out frequently, as to not cause damage to my own hair. Now that my hair is past shoulder length, I'm kinda feeling like my hair is too delicate to be braiding up, and weaving hair too. I don't want to cause too much stress on it.. Protective styling would always make my hair much thicker once I took it out!


----------



## ladytq (Aug 7, 2007)

january noir said:


> Thanks for the advice Ladytq! I have been using henna and indigo since February 2007 to cover my grays (I'm 5 months away from 50) and to condition and thicken my hair. On the average, I have done a treatment once a month. Before I did henna, I researched for 2 months before I did it. I read everything I could find, including the Henna thread here and then some!
> 
> I don't mix my henna with anything except water and pectin (for a gel-like formula) and I rinse the henna and indigo out of my hair with moisturizing conditioner and then do a DC with more moisturiizng conditioners. I add a moisturizing leave-in and moisturize and seal with oil. My henna/indigo treatments leave my hair strong and with a rich beautiful color that I love.
> I have very little shedding now compared to before using henna and I haven't noticed any additional breakage.
> ...


 
You know how to handle that stuff better than me! Me and Henna have a love and hate relationship!!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 7, 2007)

ladytq said:


> You know how to handle that stuff better than me! Me and Henna have a love and hate relationship!!!


 
Ladytq - not to turn this into a Henna thread, but I am curious about the type of henna you use.  Are you using the body-art-quality that is sold by Henna for Hair or Henna Sooq?  The type/grade of henna you use can make all the difference in the world!  I won't deny that doing a treatment takes time, but the more you do it, the easier it becomes; the mixing, application and rinse.


----------



## ladytq (Aug 7, 2007)

january noir said:


> Ladytq - not to turn this into a Henna thread, but I am curious about the type of henna you use. Are you using the body-art-quality that is sold by Henna for Hair or Henna Sooq? The type/grade of henna you use can make all the difference in the world! I won't deny that doing a treatment takes time, but the more you do it, the easier it becomes; the mixing, application and rinse.


 
My first henna batch came from Henna Sooq after that I've used different brands. The most recent batch came from FNWL.  I think as a natural I have to be careful doing strenghtening treatment to often. With henna I'm having breakage but only on the ends, so I'm thinking I should only use henna on the roots of my hair every 3 to 4 month. My ends can't handle to many applications. I love doing henna. I have my set recipe. The whole precedure is a breeze for me. I won't totally blame henna for the breakage because I wasn't on top of my moisturizing game.


----------



## tarheelgurl (Aug 7, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Okay, I'm seeing a lot of thin haired ladies with hair well past your shoulders. For those of you who started out with hair above your shoulders and shorter, what styles did you wear while growing your hair out? Certain areas of my hair (front and nape) seem to break no matter what hairstyle I wear. If I bun I never pull my hair tightly but I still end up with broken hairs here and there. If I rollerset, the whole time I am rolling I am getting broken hairs on my hands. I now believe that I should not have been using any protein because my hair isn't asking for it right now. I believe that has been the culprit behind my most recent breakage battle. I am on a heavy moisturizing regimen right now because I believe that protein has not been my friend.
> 
> I need some hairstyling tips to strengthen and protect my from hairline (from the bangs to the sides in front of my ears) and my nape.


 
I wore the ugliest of the ugly hairstyles while I was tryna get past the shoulders. The back was parted down the middle and then I would twist each side into 2 strand twists and secure that in the middle of my head with a hair pin. (not a bobby pin) 

Then the front was brushed back and pinned over top of the 2 twists. I absolutely know this is what got me past the shoulder. I am sure it could be made cuter with someone who is creative.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 7, 2007)

january noir said:


> Cayenne (love your name!) - I was told by my hairdresser for years; "Moisturize, moisturize, moisturize, actually he said "Hydrate." I rarely use heavy proteins. My protein conditioner of choice has been Nexxus Keraphix and that has been enough for me. I normally just see shedded hairs as opposed to broken hairs. Stick with moisturizing conditioners and sparingly use protein. If you henna, like I do, that's enough strengthening right there!


 
I'mma go 'head and echo january noir in that I don't use heavy proteins at all. In fact, rarely do I even protein except for maybe once a month. I notice that my hair almost never breaks. I think you are doing well with the henna applications, but I won't henna more than once a month. The other thing that I've started doing is airdrying using a silk scarf rather than rollersetting. I know that some women can't handle airdrying, but it's working for me. I won't comb my hair until it's almost 90% dry. Then I'll detangle using the Jilbere shower comb. I think moisture, moisture, and more moisture is the key, but not too much product. The most difficult thing is finding the right amount of moisture and clarifying if need be. I've also noticed that every since I've started sticking with one product line for every wash, my hair has responded much better. So, for instance, if I use AVEDA, I use ONLY AVEDA for that one washing session. If I use my ORS, I ONLY use ORS for that session. If I use a particular Dominican product line, I use that entire line and only that line. I think picking one product line and sticking to that works wonders for my hair. My biggest problem: stretching relaxers. I'm only 5 1/2 weeks post and my hair has almost entirely reverted. It's thick and my roots are out of control. I don't think I'll be able to stretch for more than 10 weeks at a time and that's pushing it.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 7, 2007)

How did I miss this thread. I am a fellow fine haired lady checkin in.


----------



## january noir (Aug 7, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> How did I miss this thread. I am a fellow fine haired lady checkin in.


 
Welcome!  We are trying hard to make this a "sticky."  Post away!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 7, 2007)

january noir said:


> Welcome!  We are trying hard to make this a "sticky."  Post away!



Well, one thing that is really important (in my experience) with having fine hair is cutting off damage. I have found that damage just travels up my hair strands alot faster than thicker types. I wasted a whole year of growth because I didn't want to face the facts and just trim it. I am now in the process of trimming off the last 2 inches because they are overprocessed. 

I find that my hair needs alot of protein but doesn't like really hardcore treatments except when I relax. I have been using alot of creamy ones lately. I wash and deep condition twice a week but lately I have been washing more often and I don't think my hair likes that too much. 

I also notice that I get great thickness and elasticity from henna but henna makes my hair really hard. I am going to work on making a more moisturizing mix.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 7, 2007)

So, who is going to put together the Fine/Thin hair commandments and make us a challenge?? Any takers??


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 7, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> So, who is going to put together the Fine/Thin hair commandments and make us a challenge?? Any takers??


 

I would be up to a challenge!


----------



## ladytq (Aug 7, 2007)

Meeee To!!!!!!


----------



## honeycomb719 (Aug 7, 2007)

hOnii said:


> I am becoming sooo discouraged and fed up with my thin/fine hair! I feel like I am doing all the right things, but my hair still remains so soft & see thru. It only gets worse the longer it gets. Sometimes I feel like I will never get a long healthy head of hair because it won't LOOK good, and I will never be able to wear it down. It makes me wonder if all this money that I am spending on growth aids, and expensive products is even worth it, since chances are, I'll end up having to cut it off once it starts getting too long to have it looking decent anyway. I keep running into setbacks, and it is so frustrating!
> 
> First, I began taking BT, which I'm sure is a great product, but not for me. I was never able to keep taking in continuously for more than a month at a time because of the extreme shedding and oiliness that it would cause me. As I was examining my hair one day, I realized how thin the left side of my hair is. As I looked closer, I saw that there is a huge chunk that appears to have cut out somehow. I don't know if this is due to my years of wrapping in one direction, or  my stylist when she was relaxing my hair. Now, my hair has started breaking, and I don't know why!! I remember this happening when I first began taking vitamins. I stopped taking biotin for awhile because I ran out, and just resumed a few weeks ago, so perhaps that has something to do with it. I decided to do a henna gloss (big mistake) on sunday, to try and stop some of the breakage/shedding, but I should have known better. I have a lot of new growth, and my hair is already kinda coarse right now, and the henna only made it worse. It was so difficult to detangle my wet hair because the henna made it so hard, and i lost a lot of hair.
> 
> ...





Aww..Honi I feel your pain trust me I do. We have the same exact issues with our hair. Only thing that slightly help thicken my hair is going natural, but thats only when its natural and not straigten out. I dont have any suggestions tho, sorry. But here's a cyber hug from one thin haired girl to another. (((Honi)))


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm in the mood to help make this thread a sticky!


----------



## MonaRae (Aug 7, 2007)

hOnii said:


> ...As I was examining my hair one day, *I realized how thin the left side of my hair is. As I looked closer, I saw that there is a huge chunk that appears to have cut out somehow*. I don't know if this is due to my years of wrapping in one direction, or my stylist when she was relaxing my hair. Now, my hair has started breaking, and I don't know why!! I remember this happening when I first began taking vitamins. I stopped taking biotin for awhile because I ran out, and just resumed a few weeks ago, so perhaps that has something to do with it. I decided to do a henna gloss (big mistake) on sunday, to try and stop some of the breakage/shedding, but I should have known better. I have a lot of new growth, and my hair is already kinda coarse right now, and the henna only made it worse. It was so difficult to detangle my wet hair because the henna made it so hard, and i lost a lot of hair.
> 
> Right now I am heavily considering just chopping off my hair. I have a lot of layers and bangs, so my hair is pretty uneven. I know that making it all one length would help it to be thicker, so starting over is really looking good to me right now... I just don't want to lose all the progress.
> 
> I HATE MY HAIR!!


 
OMG!!!!! on the bold! I have the same issue! I can't for the life of me figure out what happen to my hair! I know for sure I didn't cut it and I hate to say this but I have been using BT as well. Please don't take this as a negative towards BT b/c its a wonderful product but its may just not be for me.

Don't cry Honey! It will be alright. With all of us Fine hair ladies here was are bound to figure what works best for US!


----------



## honeycomb719 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sticky it shall be


----------



## MonaRae (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeaaaa!  We are stuck!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 7, 2007)

YAY!!!!  Thanks for making this a sticky!!! We soooooooooo need it!.

I saw something about a thin haired challenge.  If it includes thickening up the edges and nape and growing out hair into a nice uniform style, I'm in!! I don't want the thick ladys' hair because I know I can't have it...I JUST WANT THE BEST OF MY OWN HAIR.  EVEN, HEALTHY, AND LONG!!  Let's commit to offering the best product and tip information for thin hair and commit to loving our thin hair to reach its highest potential!!


----------



## hOnii (Aug 7, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> YAY!!!!  Thanks for making this a sticky!!! We soooooooooo need it!.
> 
> I saw something about a thin haired challenge.  If it includes thickening up the edges and nape and growing out hair into a nice uniform style, I'm in!! I don't want the thick ladys' hair because I know I can't have it...I JUST WANT THE BEST OF MY OWN HAIR.  EVEN, HEALTHY, AND LONG!!  Let's commit to offering the best product and tip information for thin hair and commit to loving our thin hair to reach its highest potential!!



ITA!! I've accepted that I've been _blessed _with a thin head, and I shall embrace it and bring out the best in it!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 7, 2007)

YEA!!!!!! 

The Mods have heard our plea!!!

I look forward to us achieving our wildest hair growth dreams!!!


----------



## ladytq (Aug 8, 2007)

YAY THEY MADE THIS STICKY!!! YOU GO GIRLS!!!!


----------



## hOnii (Aug 8, 2007)

Thin/fine ladies... do you find that we have to spend more time "arranging" our hair to make it appear thicker & more together  before taking fotki pics? 


...or maybe thats just me


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 8, 2007)

How many natural heads are in this thread? We need to talk. bonjour

 My hair gives the illusion of being being very thick in the photos but to me because the strands are fine textured, I feel kind of "[picktyheaded]" like it is thin or something. However, I have got it as thick as I think I can. I henna and indigo, deep condition, use homemade BT and HM Afro detangler. I have no shedding or breakage, but it is not gaining any length that I can see. The thicker it gets the shorter it seems. Could be hair anoerexia or the truth. So I am going to go and pull the covers over my head and forget about my hair for awhile. bonjour


----------



## ladytq (Aug 8, 2007)

Mahalialee4 said:


> How many natural heads are in this thread? We need to talk. bonjour
> 
> *My hair gives the illusion of being being very thick in the photos but to me because the strands are fine textured*, I feel kind of "[picktyheaded]" like it is thin or something. However, I have got it as thick as I think I can. I henna and indigo, deep condition, use homemade BT and HM Afro detangler. I have no shedding or breakage, but it is not gaining any length that I can see. The thicker it gets the shorter it seems. Could be hair anoerexia or the truth. So I am going to go and pull the covers over my head and forget about my hair for awhile. bonjour


 
Natural in the house!! The bolded part of your quote is so me. Since I'm a natural my hair gets really puffy and appear "thick", but when it's flat iron the truth is "revealed"!!!! My hair has gotten thicker since doing "henna glosses".


----------



## january noir (Aug 8, 2007)

hOnii said:


> Thin/fine ladies... do you find that we have to spend more time "arranging" our hair to make it appear thicker & more together before taking fotki pics?
> 
> 
> ...or maybe thats just me


 

NO it's not just you!  I FEEL YOU hOnii!
It is one of the many reasons that I wear my hair back and in a protective style practically every day (thank God for my UPA! I bought several months ago).  I don't have time in the morning or most days to spend about an hour just "arranging" the hair to cover the scalp or parts that have been made if I rollerset.  It is so sad sometime.  From the image in my avatar, people think my hair is nice and full, but what they don't know is that it took me a half hour to get it to look that way before I took the pic!


----------



## january noir (Aug 8, 2007)

honeycomb719 said:


> Sticky it shall be


 
WOO HOO! :Copy of 2cool:


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 8, 2007)

Do you all fine that you hair responds better when you do the works at everywash and wash less frequently. What I mean is that I have noticed that my hair does better if I wash, light protein treatment, moisture treatment, rollerset.... at every wash and just wash once a week instead of two?


----------



## foxxymami (Aug 8, 2007)

ladytq said:


> Natural in the house!! The bolded part of your quote is so me. Since I'm a natural my hair gets really puffy and appear "thick", but when it's flat iron the truth is "revealed"!!!! *My hair has gotten thicker since doing "henna glosses".*



Hey ladytq, when you say that do you mean that you notice it _appears_ thicker or that it actually _is_ thicker?  I haven't tried henna yet and am curious about it.


----------



## MonaRae (Aug 8, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> YAY!!!! Thanks for making this a sticky!!! We soooooooooo need it!.
> 
> I saw something about a thin haired challenge. If it includes thickening up the edges and nape and growing out hair into a nice uniform style, I'm in!! I don't want the thick ladys' hair because I know I can't have it...I JUST WANT THE BEST OF MY OWN HAIR. EVEN, HEALTHY, AND LONG!! Let's commit to offering the best product and tip information for thin hair and commit to loving our thin hair to reach its highest potential!!


 
Yes! And IMO calling my hair thin is demeaning. I always hated that term b/c that what others would call it. I rather the term Fine . What I love most about my fine hair is that it is soft and when healthy is it beautiful.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 8, 2007)

hOnii said:


> Thin/fine ladies... do you find that we have to spend more time "arranging" our hair to make it appear thicker & more together before taking fotki pics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...or maybe thats just me


 
Naw, you ain't alone.  I find myself doing that, too! 

It's not thick but it's getting thicker than it was before. I think castor oil is the culprit.


----------



## january noir (Aug 8, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Naw, you ain't alone.  I find myself doing that, too!
> 
> It's not thick but it's getting thicker than it was before. I think castor oil is the culprit.


 
Castor Oil ... A lot of people say it has thickened their tresses, but does it really work?  What kind do you use Serenity? Do you buy yours from a drug store?  How does it make your hair smell (I don't like stinky stuff )


----------



## Miss*Tress (Aug 8, 2007)

MonaRae said:


> Yes! And IMO calling my hair thin is demeaning. I always hated that term b/c that what others would call it. I rather the term Fine . What I love most about my fine hair is that it is soft and when healthy is it beautiful.


Thin and fine aren't the same though. Thin hair is having relatively fewer hair follicles. Fine hair is when the individual strands are just that - fine. You can have thick, fine hair or thin, coarse hair! (Hope that was clear )

I have fine hair that is medium density (neither thick nor thin). I'm hovering at lower BSL/MBL and wondering if it's just too fragile to go past that. I was really looking forward to reaching WL.


----------



## ladytq (Aug 8, 2007)

foxxymami said:


> Hey ladytq, when you say that do you mean that you notice it _appears_ thicker or that it actually _is_ thicker? I haven't tried henna yet and am curious about it.


 
Hey Foxxymami

Yeah, it appears thicker when my hair is just blow dried vs when it's flat iron. 

My hair is very fine, but I have a lot of those fine hairs. With henna, it coats my fine hairs and increases the diameter of the hairs. 

I love henna, when I'm moisturizing properly.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 8, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> *Thin and fine aren't the same though*. Thin hair is having relatively fewer hair follicles. Fine hair is when the individual strands are just that - fine. You can have thick, fine hair or thin, coarse hair! (Hope that was clear )
> 
> I have fine hair that is medium density (neither thick nor thin). I'm hovering at lower BSL/MBL and wondering if it's just too fragile to go past that. I was really looking forward to reaching WL.


 
Yeah, its important to point that difference out.  Some ladies here have a ton of hair on their heads but they have fine soft strands.  Others have thin hair...doesn't appear to be very much on their heads.  I think I have fine strands and a combo of thin/medium hair.  My front edges and nape are thin but my crown and sides are medium.  Oh the technicality of it all!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 8, 2007)

january noir said:


> Castor Oil ... A lot of people say it has thickened their tresses, but does it really work? What kind do you use Serenity? Do you buy yours from a drug store? How does it make your hair smell (I don't like stinky stuff )


 
I haven't tried the castor oil from the store, but my guess is that it works the same as black castor oil? I'm not sure though. I use Jamaican Black Castor Oil from www.sams247.com. I love it. I put it in everything, but especially my daily moisturizer, thanks to Trimbride, called Kids Organic Shea Butter Moisturizing and Detangling Leave-In. This moisturizer is somewhat watery but VERY moisturizing and detangles my strands very easily. Since it's a little watery, I added castor oil to the bottle and generally wear my hair in buns daily.

All I can say is that my roots are way thick and my strands are getting thicker. My hair is still fine but it's definitely getting healthier. I would say that the trifecta for thicker hair is: castor oil, biotin, and pantothenic acid. I do use Boundless Tresses, www.growthspecifics.com, but I'm not certain if that's helping to push along the thickness.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 8, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I haven't tried the castor oil from the store, but my guess is that it works the same as black castor oil? I'm not sure though. I use Jamaican Black Castor Oil from www.sams247.com. I love it. I put it in everything, but especially my daily moisturizer, thanks to Trimbride, called Kids Organic Shea Butter Moisturizing and Detangling Leave-In. This moisturizer is somewhat watery but VERY moisturizing and detangles my strands very easily. Since it's a little watery, I added castor oil to the bottle and generally wear my hair in buns daily.
> 
> All I can say is that my roots are way thick and my strands are getting thicker. My hair is still fine but it's definitely getting healthier. I would say that the trifecta for thicker hair is: castor oil, biotin, and pantothenic acid. I do use Boundless Tresses, www.growthspecifics.com, but I'm not certain if that's helping to push along the thickness.


 
How much Castor Oil do you put in your bottle of daily moisturizer?  I want to know how much to add to mine even though  I use a different moisturizer.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 8, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> Do you all fine that you hair responds better when you do the works at everywash and wash less frequently. What I mean is that I have noticed that my hair does better if I wash, light protein treatment, moisture treatment, rollerset.... at every wash and just wash once a week instead of two?


 
Girl, I don't know yet.  I think I may use too much product when  moisturizing because I usually end up feeling like I HAVE TO wash twice a week.


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oooh, I just noticed this is a sticky!


----------



## foxxymami (Aug 8, 2007)

ladytq said:


> Hey Foxxymami
> 
> Yeah, it appears thicker when my hair is just blow dried vs when it's flat iron.
> 
> ...



Thanks lady, good to know....I think I'll try my henna sample sometime this month


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Aug 8, 2007)

So glad this became a sticky!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 8, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> How much Castor Oil do you put in your bottle of daily moisturizer?  I want to know how much to add to mine even though  I use a different moisturizer.



I think you should measure in your hand first. Put some moisturizer in your hand, then follow with the castor oil. Use those two together to see if you like the way your hair feels. That's what I did. Basically I liked the mixture more when added to my bottle of moisturizer, but every person is different. Again I would just experiment to see how much you need for each application.


----------



## KiniKakes (Aug 8, 2007)

This thread is a wealth of information, and after reading it from beginning to end i have absolutely nothing to add!  Ya'all ladies covered all the essentials of dealing with fine/thin hair from A to Z!!!! Love this!!!!!!!

We are definitely in a class of our own..... and it's _so, so, so important_ that we learn to handle and treat our hair as though it's a rare piece of imported, antique silk. There are really no ifs, ands, or buts about it. 

Im so glad this has been made a sticky!!!!!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 8, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I think you should measure in your hand first. Put some moisturizer in your hand, then follow with the castor oil. Use those two together to see if you like the way your hair feels. That's what I did. Basically I liked the mixture more when added to my bottle of moisturizer, but every person is different. Again I would just experiment to see how much you need for each application.


 
Good idea!  Thanks.  I'll give it a shot.


----------



## TaraDyan (Aug 8, 2007)

Fine-haired chica checking in.  

People always tell me that my hair looks thick to them, but it really is just an illusion.  I achieve my mock thickness from:

henna treatments
castor oil (ends only)
commercial color rinses
air drying
Seriously ... that's why it may appear thick, but it ain't.  That's another reason why I'll be glad when I'm finally natural.  My natural hair LOOKS really thick.  Again ... it ain't.

ETA:  I obviously kept missing this thread.  I am so glad this is a sticky now.


----------



## KiniKakes (Aug 8, 2007)

TaraDyan said:


> Fine-haired chica checking in.
> 
> People always tell me that my hair looks thick to them, but it really is just an illusion. I achieve my mock thickness from:
> 
> ...


 
@ mock thickness. i love it!!!!! yeah i definitely have achieved mock thickness as well. but its so not thick in real life, esp. to the touch. pics can be quite deceiving. in addition, i have done those things as well, and they really do add to the illusion. too bad its just an illusion though. gotta love it!


----------



## honeycomb719 (Aug 8, 2007)

O.K. Im waiting to see who gone write out the COMMANDMENTS for us thin/fine-haired ladies


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 8, 2007)

honeycomb719 said:


> O.K. Im waiting to see who gone write out the COMMANDMENTS for us thin/fine-haired ladies


 
erplexed  I'm still learning so I don't know what is a good commandment right now. I think the ladies who have healthy regimens and have achieved great lengths should write the commandments.


----------



## january noir (Aug 8, 2007)

Mahalialee4 said:


> How many natural heads are in this thread? We need to talk. bonjour
> 
> My hair gives the illusion of being being very thick in the photos but to me because the strands are fine textured, I feel kind of "[picktyheaded]" like it is thin or something. However, I have got it as thick as I think I can. I henna and indigo, deep condition, use homemade BT and HM Afro detangler. I have no shedding or breakage, but it is not gaining any length that I can see. The thicker it gets the shorter it seems. Could be hair anoerexia or the truth. So I am going to go and pull the covers over my head and forget about my hair for awhile. bonjour


 
*No! Don't!*  Hang in there Mahalialee!  We have a sticky now and we can all come here and get tips and solutions!  We fine/thin ladies have special needs and once we embrace that we can have healthy, beautiful hair.  I am pretty positive it's not hair anorexia !  Just keep it simple, baby and love your hair, focus on your other fabulous traits you possess and BAM!  One day you'll look in the mirror, look at your and you will be happily amazed!


----------



## january noir (Aug 8, 2007)

KiniKakes said:


> This thread is a wealth of information, and after reading it from beginning to end i have absolutely nothing to add!  Ya'all ladies covered all the essentials of dealing with fine/thin hair from A to Z!!!! Love this!!!!!!!
> 
> *We are definitely in a class of our own..... and it's so, so, so important that we learn to handle and treat our hair as though it's a rare piece of imported, antique silk. There are really no ifs, ands, or buts about it.*
> 
> Im so glad this has been made a sticky!!!!!


 
Hi KiniKakes!  Glad to see you.  You are one of my inspirations with your pretty self! .
I couldn't have articulated it better!  

I think I recall a post of yours that you shared about how you put your hair up when going to bed.  Could you share that with us again?  I recall thinking it was great advice.


----------



## january noir (Aug 8, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> erplexed I'm still learning so I don't know what is a good commandment right now. *I think the ladies who have healthy regimens and have achieved great lengths should write the commandments*.


 
I agree! However, we can all contribute in other ways.  Maybe we could all post *3 "Fine" Tips* or something like that regarding things we personally do that might be beneficial each time we post here including product.  I'll start with these.

*3 "Fine" Tips*

*I sleep on a silk pillowcase everynight.* I take one with me even when I travel or keep them over my boyfriends house. There are times I don't want to sleep with a nightcap (trying to get my sexy on with my lover!)
*I sleep in a silk nightcap (turned inside out) INSTEAD of a scarf when I want to smooth my hair. * I think the scarf was rubbing my hairline and causing breakage.  Turning the nightcap inside-out keeps the elastic from rubbing against my hairline.
*I keep my henna/indigo mixe simple* and rinse out my henna treatments with moisturizing and always deep condition after that using a moisturizing condition (currently using Nexxus Humectin)


----------



## seymone (Aug 8, 2007)

tarheelgurl said:


> I wore the ugliest of the ugly hairstyles while I was tryna get past the shoulders. The back was parted down the middle and then I would twist each side into 2 strand twists and secure that in the middle of my head with a hair pin. (not a bobby pin)
> 
> Then the front was brushed back and pinned over top of the 2 twists. I absolutely know this is what got me past the shoulder. I am sure it could be made cuter with someone who is creative.


 

This exactly what I do. I part my hair down the middle and wear it in to braids or I do 2 french braids,, Plain but it works


----------



## soapdiva2 (Aug 8, 2007)

You ladies are awesome, I am so happy I came into this thread.  I deal w/most of the exact same issues you all do and I thought it was just me!  most of the ladies on the board use these methods to gain and maintain length and I was wondering why I would grow to a nice length and then run right back into the same problems.

Conditioner wash is no good for me
air drying leaves my tresses dry and shedding
baggie method eventually led to shedding
washing in the shower = mucho hair in the drain.  we had to call the plumber twice already erplexed  I am going to revamp my whole routine.  Thanks!!


----------



## ladytq (Aug 9, 2007)

january noir said:


> I agree! However, we can all contribute in other ways. Maybe we could all post *3 "Fine" Tips* or something like that regarding things we personally do that might be beneficial each time we post here including product.
> 
> My 3 Fine tips
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss*Tress (Aug 9, 2007)

*3 "Fine" Tips*
*Don't wash too frequently*
This may shock some, but washing my hair once every week to two weeks is best for reducing the amount of manipulation and detangling when my hair is at its most vulnerable, i.e. wet.


[*]*Don't use direct heat*I use my hood dryer for deep conditioning and roller sets and that is it.


[*]*Do eat a healthy, balanced diet*The body prefers to look out for vital organs first and hair gets what's left over, so deficiences in iron and other minerals and vitamins can lead to weakened hair. I make sure there are enough nutrients for all of me.


----------



## january noir (Aug 9, 2007)

divayoki said:


> Conditioner wash is no good for me
> air drying leaves my tresses dry and shedding
> baggie method eventually led to shedding
> washing in the shower = mucho hair in the drain. we had to call the plumber twice already erplexed I am going to revamp my whole routine. Thanks!!


 
Hello Divyoki!  We should start a *"No No" List* too!  You've just started one!

*"No No's"* for me are:
 Crown & Glory (the part where you wash your hair in braids) 
 Heat  (except when conditioning and the occasional trip to my hairstylist who will blow dry my hair for a particular look)
 SURGE (the spray) - didn't do Jack! - Went through 2 bottles before I got the message.


----------



## Windsy (Aug 9, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> *3 "Fine" Tips*
> 
> *Don't wash too frequently*
> 
> ...


 

I had to learn the hard way but you are right. I had to cut back to just once a week.

My big sister recomends diluting the shampoo since my once a week wash will be a clarifying wash.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 9, 2007)

I am convinced that these fine-haired tips are working for me. Today I wore my hair down after my rollerset last night. At least 3 ladies have come up to me to comment on how much thicker/healthier my hair has become. Therefore, I know that I'm doing something right. Here are my tips:

1. *WATCH YOUR PRODUCT*: my hair broke and shed the most when I was putting too much product in my hair. My advice is to choose a product line love:AVEDA) and stick to it!

2. *MOISTURE AND PROTEIN*: my fine tresses tend to HATE harsh proteins, but love moisture. However, techniques like baggying tends to over-moisturize my hair and cause matting and tangles, especially at the roots. You'll have to experiment and find the best combination/balance for your hair. One size does not fit all.

3. *PURSUE THICKENING AGENTS*: I'm using Castor Oil, but not too much. I've also been taking Super Biotin, B-Complex, and Pantothenic Acid. I would recommend taking all of these with LOTS of water and a multivitamin. Ladies who have breakouts should be taking a multivitamin and drinking as much water as possible.

4. *DIET RICH IN PROTEIN AND VEGGIES*: I've noticed a change for the better for my hair when I started to change my diet, focusing on protein, specifically fish which has lots of nice fatty acids.

5. *STAY AWAY FROM HEAT*: yes, blow-outs make you look sexy and hot, but they wreck havoc on fine hair. I know there are some ladies who cannot airdry for whatever reason. The next best thing is rollersets ONCE a week only.

6. *LEAVE YOUR HAIR ALONE!!* I've discovered that braids aren't for me. Rolling my hair every night just creates more breakage. Protective styles are the TRUTH!! Keep unnecessary combing and brushing to a minimum. The less you manipulate these fine, beautiful strands, the better off those strands will be.

7. *EXERCISE, EXERCISE, EXERCISE!!* Not only does it do the body good, the hair thrives as well. Something about getting the blood flow circulating and keeping things moving is greatly beneficial for overall health and well being.

8. *DID I SAY WATER, WATER, WATER!!!??!!* Yes, drink as much as you can. You should be drinking at least 1/2 your body weight to reap the full benefits.

That's all I got at the moment...

Good luck, ladies and happy thickening!


----------



## ladytq (Aug 9, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I am convinced that these fine-haired tips are working for me. Today I wore my hair down after my rollerset last night. At least 3 ladies have come up to me to comment on how much thicker/healthier my hair has become. Therefore, I know that I'm doing something right. Here are my tips:
> 
> 1. *WATCH YOUR PRODUCT*: my hair broke and shed the most when I was putting too much product in my hair. My advice is to choose a product line love:AVEDA) and stick to it!
> 
> ...


 
All this is some good stuff!!!!!!


----------



## ladytq (Aug 9, 2007)

I challenged my self to stick with a consistent regiment and same products until december. Being a product junkie has kept me from seeing whats working. I started keeping a hair journal so I track my hair and product productivity.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 9, 2007)

ladytq said:


> I challenged my self to stick with a consistent regiment and same products until december. Being a product junkie has kept me from seeing whats working. I started keeping a hair journal so I track my hair and product productivity.


 
Good job!!!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## tarheelgurl (Aug 9, 2007)

divayoki said:


> You ladies are awesome, I am so happy I came into this thread. I deal w/most of the exact same issues you all do and I thought it was just me! most of the ladies on the board use these methods to gain and maintain length and I was wondering why I would grow to a nice length and then run right back into the same problems.
> 
> Conditioner wash is no good for me
> air drying leaves my tresses dry and shedding
> ...


 

You may be my hair twin....!
 CW doesn't work for me at all
Baggie led to shedding/breakage for me too
Air drying leaves my hair dry and shedding but I am getting better at it. I will let you know when I perfect it.


----------



## january noir (Aug 9, 2007)

AMEN Serenity!  - GREAT ADVICE!



Serenity_Peace said:


> I am convinced that these fine-haired tips are working for me. Today I wore my hair down after my rollerset last night. At least 3 ladies have come up to me to comment on how much thicker/healthier my hair has become. Therefore, I know that I'm doing something right. Here are my tips:
> 
> 1. *WATCH YOUR PRODUCT*: my hair broke and shed the most when I was putting too much product in my hair. My advice is to choose a product line love:AVEDA) and stick to it!
> 
> ...


----------



## mommatide (Aug 9, 2007)

*I HAVE HAD FINE HAIR FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER. IT FINALLY STARTED TO THICKEN UP WHEN I SWITCHED FROM LYE TO NO-LYE. THE LYE RELAXER WAS BREAKING MY  HAIR DOWN TO MUCH. I'M ABOUT TO HAVE MY THIRD NO-LYE RELAXER NEXT WEEK. THE ONLY THING ABOUT NO LYE IS THAT MY HAIR FEELS A BIT DRYER, BUT I RATHER A DRYER FEEL THAN A THINNER LOOK.*


----------



## Luvmylife (Aug 10, 2007)

Ladies, the information in this thread is golden...my hair humbly thanks you It's good to know that I'm not crazy and some of the methods that other folks rave about (CW, baggying) may not be the best for thinner textures of hair.

Now maybe I can get down to retaining some darned length


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 10, 2007)

Luvmylife said:


> Ladies, the information in this thread is golden...my hair humbly thanks you It's good to know that I'm not crazy and some of the methods that other folks rave about (CW, baggying) may not be the best for thinner textures of hair.
> 
> Now maybe I can get down to retaining some darned length


 
Your hair sure is pretty!  It looks thick!


----------



## Luvmylife (Aug 10, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Your hair sure is pretty!  It looks thick!



Thank you so much Cayenne! I'm just trying to be like you when I grow up

Seriously though, my hair is hella thin. SO much so, it's been making me question whether growing my hair long is the best option. Long thin hair doesn't always look so good


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 10, 2007)

Luvmylife said:


> Thank you so much Cayenne! I'm just trying to be like you when I grow up
> 
> Seriously though, my hair is hella thin. *SO much so, it's been making me question whether growing my hair long is the best option. Long thin hair doesn't always look so good:*ohwell:




I have been thinking that maybe apl should be my stopping point


----------



## Luvmylife (Aug 10, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> I have been thinking that maybe apl should be my stopping point



I hear ya Gymfreak. I wanted to at least make it to bsl and the decide, but if it starts looking bad I dunnoerplexed


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 10, 2007)

I would be happy if I only can get to APL but that it's thicker and healthy!!  It does me absolutely no good to have long hair and it's see-through, thin or has not life. I'm willing to try and be patient, but I have to admit that I'm beginning to think that healthy APL should be my goal FIRST. If my hair grows longer than that and is healthy and full, then so be it. But I am not going to act as if it's the end of the world if I don't get to BSL. I know that I can at least get to APL.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 10, 2007)

Luvmylife said:


> Ladies, the information in this thread is golden...my hair humbly thanks you It's good to know that I'm not crazy and some of the methods that other folks rave about (CW, baggying) may not be the best for thinner textures of hair.
> 
> Now maybe I can get down to retaining some darned length



Your hair is GORGEOUS!! And it sure does look very thick!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 10, 2007)

Luvmylife said:


> Thank you so much Cayenne! I'm just trying to be like you when I grow up
> 
> Seriously though, my hair is hella thin. SO much so, it's been making me question whether growing my hair long is the best option. Long thin hair doesn't always look so good


 
Girl, puhleeze! I'm trying to be like YOU!!!  I totally hear you ladies on seeking a decent stopping point where our fine hair looks healthy and full.  I can't wait to find out what that stopping point is.  Kini has proven that we can have thin BSL hair and still look FABULOUS!!


----------



## Radianthealth (Aug 10, 2007)

I am focusing on healthy hair as well.  I have found that it is very important to keep your ends healthy.  Cut those scraggly ends.

I also did not do well on the Crown and Glory regimen


----------



## Luvmylife (Aug 10, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Your hair is GORGEOUS!! And it sure does look very thick!



Thank you so much Serenity Peace! Now...hold the phone...you look like you've got thickness going on over there too!


----------



## Luvmylife (Aug 10, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Girl, puhleeze! I'm trying to be like YOU!!!



Aww, shucks! 



> *Kini has proven that we can have thin BSL hair and still look FABULOUS!!*



ITA! If my hair can wind up looking like that, I'll die a happy woman...lol!


----------



## MonaRae (Aug 10, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> Thin and fine aren't the same though. Thin hair is having relatively fewer hair follicles. Fine hair is when the individual strands are just that - fine. You can have thick, fine hair or thin, coarse hair! (Hope that was clear )
> 
> I have fine hair that is medium density (neither thick nor thin). I'm hovering at lower BSL/MBL and wondering if it's just too fragile to go past that. I was really looking forward to reaching WL.


 
Thanks for pointing that out and no disrespect to my thin hair sister .


----------



## MonaRae (Aug 10, 2007)

Is anyone using Aveda here?  I started last Saturday (08.04.07) and the first wash was normal as far as hair loss during the wash and fabulous hair after it dried.  My co-worker asked if I had a fresh relaxer and I'm about 5 weeks post .

I did my second Aveda wash yesterday (08.09.07) and hair loss during the wash was amazing low and I'm not getting a lot of breakage either.

Also, I find that natural product do best for me.  And b/c of that I think I will try to find a cheap baby poo and condish that will help me when my pockets are tight and I can't afford $95 for Aveda!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 10, 2007)

Luvmylife said:


> Thank you so much Serenity Peace! Now...hold the phone...you look like you've got thickness going on over there too!



Thank you, boo-boo! I do certainly hope that I'm getting more thickness. I seem to be.


----------



## thiccknlong (Aug 11, 2007)

First listen to your hair to determine what to do when certain things come up...


Take care of the inside and the outside. However your body responds to what you do, write it down and implement.


----------



## thiccknlong (Aug 11, 2007)

You provided some very good advice. 

A stylist once told me ur hair is at its weakest when wet. So washing,detaingling, wet hair combing, roller setting, is all unecessary manipulation for my hair. In addition it tangles more when wet. I thrive more with every 2 wk washes.

Another thing, ive been iron deficient. so this is why i've had to clip and cut so much, especiallly after alot of stress, i had to str8 up cut it! Its because my body was deficient in B's and Iron and my hair got what was left over like you said...which was basically nothing thats why it fell out





Miss*Tress said:


> *3 "Fine" Tips*
> 
> *Don't wash too frequently*
> 
> ...


----------



## shaydufblu (Aug 11, 2007)

Great thread!

I'm a fellow fine-haired lady, with lots of hair follicules. I'm posting my question here b/c it relates directly to fine haired ladies. I'm almost 10 weeks post and I want to get a weave. Because of my past bald spot issues and the amount of time since my last relaxer, I don't know if this is the right way to go (the weave). Should I go ahead with it, or get my relaxer?


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 11, 2007)

MonaRae said:


> Is anyone using Aveda here?  I started last Saturday (08.04.07) and the first wash was normal as far as hair loss during the wash and fabulous hair after it dried.  My co-worker asked if I had a fresh relaxer and I'm about 5 weeks post .
> 
> I did my second Aveda wash yesterday (08.09.07) and hair loss during the wash was amazing low and I'm not getting a lot of breakage either.
> 
> Also, I find that natural product do best for me.  And b/c of that I think I will try to find a cheap baby poo and condish that will help me when my pockets are tight and I can't afford $95 for Aveda!




Yes, I use Aveda!  I've noticed the same thing with Aveda (fewer strands of air when washing).  However, for the past few weeks though I've been experiencing more shedding while washing.  It could be that maybe I'm lacking something in my diet.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 12, 2007)

shaydufblu said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I'm a fellow fine-haired lady, with lots of hair follicules. I'm posting my question here b/c it relates directly to fine haired ladies. I'm almost 10 weeks post and I want to get a weave. Because of my past bald spot issues and the amount of time since my last relaxer, I don't know if this is the right way to go (the weave). Should I go ahead with it, or get my relaxer?


 

Not so sure if the weave would be the right way to go. A few ?? for you, would the area with the bald spot be braided with a weft attached to it? Or would you be leaving that horseshoe area out to blend in with w/ the tracks?  I think braiding that area up right now could lead to more hair loss, just because of the added tension.  10 weeks is a respectable stretch IMO, you could opt for a t/u and not even relax the spot where you were having issues. I just think you should treat that area with TLC.  I think it's a harder for us thin/fine haired ladies to get "our own" hair to thrive under weaves.


----------



## hOnii (Aug 12, 2007)

shaydufblu said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I'm a fellow fine-haired lady, with lots of hair follicules. I'm posting my question here b/c it relates directly to fine haired ladies. I'm almost 10 weeks post and I want to get a weave. Because of my past bald spot issues and the amount of time since my last relaxer, I don't know if this is the right way to go (the weave). Should I go ahead with it, or get my relaxer?



hm..personally i'd probably relax, because MY hair starts to break once I am too far post  8weeks, and i end up losing more hair than I would have had I relaxed on time. 

But you could do a wig, or a ponytail... that way you wouldn't have to put the extra stress on your hair by wearing a weave.


----------



## shaydufblu (Aug 12, 2007)

SelfStyled said:


> Not so sure if the weave would be the right way to go. A few ?? for you, would the area with the bald spot be braided with a weft attached to it? Or would you be leaving that horseshoe area out to blend in with w/ the tracks? *I think braiding that area up right now could lead to more hair loss, just because of the added tension.* 10 weeks is a respectable stretch IMO, you could opt for a t/u and not even relax the spot where you were having issues. I just think you should treat that area with TLC. I think it's a harder for us thin/fine haired ladies to get "our own" hair to thrive under weaves.


 
That's kind of what I'm thinking, esp. now that I am learning more about my hair thanks to you guys. Although I've been thinking about a weave for some time now, I think I'm going to just get my relaxer and consider the other options (wigs, ponytails, etc) for now until it grows back. Thanks! :blowkiss:


----------



## Addie (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi,

I am totally new here...and totally lost. I have been reading this thread and I have learnt a good bit. The biggest thing I've learnt is that I dont know much about taking care of my hair and this might be my biggest problem.

I'd like to ask a few questions. I've been reading posts on this site for quite sometime as a guest and there are some things I just don't know. I was trying to use the search feature to find answers but it is giving me problems.

1. What is pre-poo?

2. How do you determine your hair type?

I have started my fotki album and I have started taking my Vitamins and drinking lot's of water (trying to...), but there's not much I can say about improvement because it hasn't been a month since I started taking them.

I am really looking forward to learning more about taking care of my hair and being a part of this forum!

Please take a look at my photos and tell me what you think...it's like my hair went from thick to thin...


----------



## InJesusName (Aug 12, 2007)

This thread was right on time!  I just read the whole thread and realized that I am not alone.  I have been struggling for over a year with my hair and did everything WRONG!  I have found that buns work pretty well for me, and surprisingly, the baggy method that helped me retain length.  I learned early on that I did not have the time or energy to CO wash daily, and my hair did better when I stopped.  I simply wash and DC once a week.  If I feel like it, I may CO wash in the middle of the week,but only when I am bunning.  I just wanted to say thanks for the support.  This is a much needed sticky.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 12, 2007)

.....................


----------



## january noir (Aug 12, 2007)

Bumping this question for a response...

LOVE Sidr Tree and am on my 3rd jar. I hope the replacement will be something that I like or better. I have just a little left in my jar and I am using it sparingly until I can order it again. 

I was thinking I would use the *Qhemet's Amla and Olive Heavy Cream* in it's stead. I would have to use that very sparingly because it's heavier and I have fine, thin hair. 

*Anyone with fine, thin hair use the Amla and Olive Heavy Cream? Likey or No?*


----------



## Addie (Aug 12, 2007)

Question.... what do you do to keep your growth looking nice before a retouch? 

I mean, with my hair being fine I can't comb it out without clumps of hair staying in the comb. I can't decide to put any extra moisturizer either because it just makes matters worse. To be honest, if I have no where to go I just don't comb through my hair. If I have somewhere to go I just brave it out and comb it through. I really would like stretching my relaxer but the most I can bear to go is 6 weeks.... This time I am trying to go for at least 8 weeks... I'm on my 7th week now...and I think the only reason I'm able to go through with it is because I'm on vacation.

And since I'm on the subject of stretching out my retouch...anyone care to share their in-between hairstyles? When there's so much growth how do you cope with it?

I Will be trying the Optimum Care Bodifying Relaxer... my hair isn't all that soft but it relaxes very quickly and is very fine when relaxed. I notice that not many people talk about this relaxer here. I will try my luck with it and see what happens.


----------



## january noir (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Addie, 
See my responses to your below in *blue*



Addie said:


> Question.... what do you do to keep your growth looking nice before a retouch?
> 
> I mean, with my hair being fine I can't comb it out without clumps of hair staying in the comb. I can't decide to put any extra moisturizer either because it just makes matters worse. To be honest, if I have no where to go I just don't comb through my hair. If I have somewhere to go I just brave it out and comb it through.
> 
> ...


 
*Wear protective styles (if you can wear your hair pulled back or up without tension on the hair is always good). Keep your hair tied down with a silk or satin scarf at night to keep the NG smooth. I pin my hair up or wear a bun or my UPA (undetectable pony tail attachment sold by a company called Laceflair.com)*


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 13, 2007)

Addie said:


> Question.... what do you do to keep your growth looking nice before a retouch?
> 
> I mean, with my hair being fine I can't comb it out without clumps of hair staying in the comb. I can't decide to put any extra moisturizer either because it just makes matters worse. To be honest, if I have no where to go I just don't comb through my hair. If I have somewhere to go I just brave it out and comb it through. I really would like stretching my relaxer but the most I can bear to go is 6 weeks.... This time I am trying to go for at least 8 weeks... I'm on my 7th week now...and I think the only reason I'm able to go through with it is because I'm on vacation.
> 
> ...


 
January  Noir gave some very good pointers and she is right.  So far I've only been stretching for 8 weeks.  I think when my hair gets longer, I may be able to work in additional week or two...not sure yet.  Kinikakes only goes about 8 weeks I think.  I've found I can survive 8 weeks because I pretty much keep my hair bunned and I wash once a week during that time so that I'm not handling it too much. I run my fingers through it with moisturizer and light oil twice a day and in a bun it go's.  I will either just pin it up in the back or I'll slap on a fall aka half wig or I'll put on a low drawstring ponytail and twist that up into a bun and pin it.

Good luck!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 13, 2007)

january noir said:


> Bumping this question for a response...
> 
> LOVE Sidr Tree and am on my 3rd jar. I hope the replacement will be something that I like or better. I have just a little left in my jar and I am using it sparingly until I can order it again.
> 
> ...


 
I only use it on my edges and nape now.  And I only use it when I'm bunning.  Its too heavy to use when you wear your hair down.  I use a very small amount and mix coconut oil with it to thin it out even more before I apply it.  I actually like it alot!  I havent' reordered anything from Qhemet since I heard about the changes in the products so I probably won't order anything else going forward.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 13, 2007)

Addie said:


> Question.... what do you do to keep your growth looking nice before a retouch?
> 
> I mean, with my hair being fine I can't comb it out without clumps of hair staying in the comb. I can't decide to put any extra moisturizer either because it just makes matters worse. To be honest, if I have no where to go I just don't comb through my hair. If I have somewhere to go I just brave it out and comb it through. I really would like stretching my relaxer but the most I can bear to go is 6 weeks.... This time I am trying to go for at least 8 weeks... I'm on my 7th week now...and I think the only reason I'm able to go through with it is because I'm on vacation.
> 
> ...




In order to look half decent with alot of newgrowth I have to deep condition every 4 days or so. I deep condition for atleast 30 mintues and rollerset with a creamy leave in to moisturize with out weighing my hair down. I wear it curly for 2 days by cross wrapping with big bobby pins. Once my curls start to fall some I smooth it lightly into a loose bun and use an octopus clip.  I also only go 8 weeks. I risk too much breakage otherwise. Maybe I will be to go further as I work on my hair more but for right now 8-9 is it for me.


----------



## Addie (Aug 14, 2007)

I would like to thank *January noir* , *Cayenne0662* and *Gymfreak* for the advice!!!

Last night I combed my hair out the way *January noir* said... and very little hair came off! I took more time combing out my hair than usual but it was soooo worth it!


I washed my hair today and did the Aphogee 2 min Intensive treatment. My hair is airdrying right now. I don't have a detangling Shampoo or leave in so I guess I'll have to make do until I go to the store. I put some castor oil in my moisturizer. Used a little in my hair.

I did check the UPA... I really like what I see. I will see if I can get one when the cash is a little better 

*Cayenne*, I will look for some fake hair alternative to wear when my hair isn't too co-operative. I just took off a weave 2 weeks ag because it itched too much!! so maybe a half wig or the UPA will work out fine for me.

*Gymfreak* ... I will try the curls. I did put curls in my hair once the night before I relaxed and I was very surprised the next day when a child at school asked my whether I did my hair and she commented how nice my hair looked ( I used to teach). I never really paid much attention to it ...but now that you mention it... I think I will try it again.

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> I only use it on my edges and nape now. And I only use it when I'm bunning. Its too heavy to use when you wear your hair down. I use a very small amount and mix coconut oil with it to thin it out even more before I apply it. I actually like it alot! I havent' reordered anything from Qhemet since I heard about the changes in the products so I probably won't order anything else going forward.


 

Thank you Cayenne!  I really appreciate your response.  I was beginning to think that NO ONE actually had used this product!


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2007)

Addie said:


> I would like to thank *January noir* , *Cayenne0662* and *Gymfreak* for the advice!!!
> 
> Last night I combed my hair out the way *January noir* said... and very little hair came off! I took more time combing out my hair than usual but it was soooo worth it!
> 
> ...


 

You are most certainly welcome Addie!  Good luck and keep checking here for good tips and motivation!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 14, 2007)

You're welcome, ladies!  Good luck with everything.  I think I am going to have to really cover my hair in moisturizer everyday.  I had been using a small amount but it continued to snap.  Las night separated it into several sections and applied Elasta QP Oil Recovery Moisturizer from root to tip.  I sealed with coconut oil, crosswrapped it and went to bed.  Today, it really looks and feels moisturized even though I still experienced some snappage.  I'm going to do this every night until my hair is sick of moisture!


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> You're welcome, ladies! Good luck with everything. I think I am going to have to really cover my hair in moisturizer everyday. I had been using a small amount but it continued to snap. Las night separated it into several sections and applied Elasta QP Oil Recovery Moisturizer from root to tip. I sealed with coconut oil, crosswrapped it and went to bed. Today, it really looks and feels moisturized even though I still experienced some snappage. I'm going to do this every night until my hair is sick of moisture!


 
Cayenne (or anyone for that matter)... I was too lazy to search through this thread )plus the search function isn't working now) to see who is using *Jamaican Black Castor Oil.*  I just got mine.  I wanted to know, if you are using it, how soon do you notice a change?  Immediately after applying or after several applications? Does the thickening effect it has get washed away when you wash?


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 14, 2007)

january noir said:


> Cayenne (or anyone for that matter)... I was too lazy to search through this thread )plus the search function isn't working now) to see who is using *Jamaican Black Castor Oil.* I just got mine. I wanted to know, if you are using it, how soon do you notice a change? Immediately after applying or after several applications? Does the thickening effect it has get washed away when you wash?


 
I want to try it so bad but I've been reading that regular castor oil works the same so I've been using regular castor oil off and on so I'm not sure if its having an impact.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 14, 2007)

january noir said:


> Cayenne (or anyone for that matter)... I was too lazy to search through this thread )plus the search function isn't working now) to see who is using *Jamaican Black Castor Oil.*  I just got mine.  I wanted to know, if you are using it, how soon do you notice a change?  Immediately after applying or after several applications? Does the thickening effect it has get washed away when you wash?



I haven't used it yet but I have heard that regular applications of castor oil in scalp massages and such helps your hair grow thicker. I read that in some of the old castor oil threads.


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> I haven't used it yet but I have heard that regular applications of castor oil in scalp massages and such helps your hair grow thicker. I read that in some of the old castor oil threads.


 
This is the second night I'm using it.  I applied to my scalp and roots and massaged a little and then spread some on my ends.  My hair is feeling nice and moist; not really oily or anything.  It made it easier to put my hair in in 2 twists that I set on curlers to curl the ends.  Because I use henna/indigo my hair really looks thick and glossy!   Hmmmm...l like it! 

Let's see what the next several weeks hold.  Whenever I try something new, I expect that consistent use is the key.  I'll try it for at least 3 touch-ups to see if I notice a difference.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 14, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> I haven't used it yet but I have heard that regular applications of castor oil in scalp massages and such helps your hair grow thicker. I read that in some of the old castor oil threads.



Yep . This is what I'm doing with my *Jamaican Black Castor Oil*. But I've been getting tips from lovely-haired ladies like La Flaca  who suggests adding castor oil (doesn't really matter which one) to your conditioners and leave-ins. You can also use it as a pre-poo, which I've done, along with Alma Oil. I added my *Jamaican Black Castor Oil* to my daily moisturizer (*Kids Organic Shea Butter Moisturizing and Detangling Leave-In from African Pride...thanks Trimbride *). It is terrific! My hair is getting thicker and BIGGER  (I'm diligently working on buying that digital camera .)

So, ladies, today I visited one of my fave Indian markets to buy more mangoes that they had on sale. While there, I picked up *Dabur Alma Oil*, but I wanted to try the *"Gold"* one. Well, ladies when I got to the register, my Indian "boyfriend" complimented me by telling me that my hair looks healthy and full. He then pointed to the Alma Oil that I had picked up and told me that it is the BEST conditioning treatment for the hair. I was like "really?" He told me to keep using Alma Oil and don't give up using. Use it consistently for at least several months for the best results.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 14, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Yep . This is what I'm doing with my *Jamaican Black Castor Oil*. But I've been getting tips from lovely-haired ladies like La Flaca  who suggests adding castor oil (doesn't really matter which one) to your conditioners and leave-ins. You can also use it as a pre-poo, which I've done, along with Alma Oil. I added my *Jamaican Black Castor Oil* to my daily moisturizer (*Kids Organic Shea Butter Moisturizing and Detangling Leave-In from African Pride...thanks Trimbride *). It is terrific! My hair is getting thicker and BIGGER  (I'm diligently working on buying that digital camera .)
> 
> So, ladies, today I visited one of my fave Indian markets to buy more mangoes that they had on sale. While there, I picked up *Dabur Alma Oil*, but I wanted to try the *"Gold"* one. Well, ladies when I got to the register, *my Indian "boyfriend" complimented me by telling me that my hair looks healthy and full*. He then pointed to the Alma Oil that I had picked up and told me that it is the BEST conditioning treatment for the hair. I was like "really?" He told me to keep using Alma Oil and don't give up using. Use it consistently for at least several months for the best results.


 


Work it girl!!!!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Yep . This is what I'm doing with my *Jamaican Black Castor Oil*. But I've been getting tips from lovely-haired ladies like La Flaca  who suggests adding castor oil (doesn't really matter which one) to your conditioners and leave-ins. You can also use it as a pre-poo, which I've done, along with Alma Oil. I added my *Jamaican Black Castor Oil* to my daily moisturizer (*Kids Organic Shea Butter Moisturizing and Detangling Leave-In from African Pride...thanks Trimbride *). It is terrific! My hair is getting thicker and BIGGER  (I'm diligently working on buying that digital camera .)
> 
> *CONGRATS SERENTIY!!  I can't wait to see pics of your results!*
> 
> ...


 
*This "Gold" - are you referring to the Dabur Jasmine Hair Oil?  or is this another product*


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 14, 2007)

SelfStyled said:


> Work it girl!!!!!



Girl, I'm trying. I was hoping homeboy would give a sister a discount. Maybe next time. He sho' was flirting a lot. 

@ January Noir: It's the Dabur Alma Oil GOLD. There's a regular Dabur Alma Oil, which the heavier one that is the original formula, (2) the Dabur Alma Oil Light, which is lighter than the original, and this one that I'm referring to: (3) Dabur Alma Oil Gold. The packaging is a green box with GOLD writing and it says on the box Dabur Alma Oil GOLD. I hope this helps. I got a huge bottle for about $5. The Jasmine Oil is different. That box is yellow with red writing on there.


----------



## hOnii (Aug 15, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I added my Jamaican Black Castor Oil to my daily moisturizer *Kids Organic Shea Butter Moisturizing and Detangling Leave-In from African Pride*



what do the ingredients look like? any mineral oil/petroleum? this sounds like it may be good... and i'm always looking for a good mouisturizer!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 15, 2007)

Ladies, I apologize. The name of the moisturizer is *Africa's Best Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Moisturizing Hair Lotion*. I always confuse "Africa's Best" products with "African Pride" and "African Royale." *This is Africa's Best*. Here are the ingredients and some reviews on this site: 


*http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=304656&navAction=jump&navCount=0&id=prod399965*








*Ingredients*

Water , Propylene Glycol , Polyquaternium-37 , Propylene Glycol , Dicaprylate/Dicaprate , PPG-1 Trideceth-6 , PEG 150 Distearate , Soybean Oil , Cetyl Alcohol , Glycerin , Phenyltrimethicone , Acrylamidopropyltrimonium Chloride/Acrylamide Copo , Methylparaben , Propylparaben , Hydrolyzed Soy Protein , Milk Protein , Cholesterol , Honey , Silk Amino Acids , Corn Oil , BHA , BHT , Coconut Oil , Carthamus Tinctorius Seed Oil Safflower , Rosmarinus Officinalis Leaf Extract Rosemary , Urtica Dioica Extract Nettle , Equisetum Hyemale Extract Horsetail , Stearalkonium Chloride , Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil , Cocoa Butter , Shea Butter , Glyceryl Stearate , PEG-100 Stearate , Cyclomethicone , Carrot Oil , Fragrance , Dye , DMDM Hydantoin 

*Description*


Instantly removes tangles
Prevents breakage
Restores moisture
Softens and conditions organically.
Detangle and Moisturize at the same time!
Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Moisturizing Hair Lotion allows for easy, tangle free combing, while restoring a healthy moisture balance.
Using all-natural conditioners, and formulated with Shea Butter for extra shine and softening.
Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Moisturizing Hair Lotion is deep penetrating and helps to prevent breakage.
Gentle enough for daily use and is an excellent detangler and moisturizer for all hair types.
Contains no petrolatum or mineral oil.
I really like either adding some castor oil to this because it can be a little watery. Either that, or adding the moisturizer, sealing it with a VERY light oil and just using castor oil on the ends ONLY. Both methods seem to work for me. Thanks again to Trimbride  who has been a lifesaver for helping me discover this great, inexpensive product.


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 15, 2007)

Another fine haired sister checking in.  My problem is that my curls don't hold.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a non-drying holding spray that I can use daily to hold my curls.

I rollerset my hair everyday.  Either at night or in the morning before I get in the shower and when I take the rollers out I have nice bouncy curls but by the time I leave the house they have dropped.  I am thinking maybe I need to use a little setting form as well.

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 15, 2007)

LadyR said:


> Another fine haired sister checking in. My problem is that my curls don't hold. Does anyone have a suggestion for a non-drying holding spray that I can use daily to hold my curls.
> 
> I rollerset my hair everyday. Either at night or in the morning before I get in the shower and when I take the rollers out I have nice bouncy curls but by the time I leave the house they have dropped. I am thinking maybe I need to use a little setting form as well.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great.


 
You may have to try a light mousse or setting lotion.  I would use either one sparingly so that you don't end up with crunch curls.  Elasta QP Design Foam is a good mousse and so is Proclaim Foaming wrap lotion w/Olive Oil.  Hope one of those helps..again use sparingly and spray lots of water to hydrate.


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks I will try a foaming lotion the next time I wash my hair.  I wonder what I can use on dry hair to hold the curl when I everyday roll or can I try the setting foam on dry hair as well.  I think that I have EQ setting lotion at home.


----------



## hOnii (Aug 15, 2007)

LadyR said:


> Another fine haired sister checking in.  My problem is that my curls don't hold.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a non-drying holding spray that I can use daily to hold my curls.
> 
> I rollerset my hair everyday.  Either at night or in the morning before I get in the shower and when I take the rollers out I have nice bouncy curls but by the time I leave the house they have dropped.  I am thinking maybe I need to use a little setting form as well.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great.



what kind of rollers are you using? unless they are steam rollers, if you are doing it in the morning, it may not have enough time to completely set. if the curls are the slightest bit damp, they will fall. the steam from the shower could contribute to the moisture. but you could try some setting lotion, and that should help. i use lottabody.. but i don't normally use it often to avoid crunchy sets.


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 15, 2007)

I am using regular magnatic rollers.  I normally rollerset at night and sleep on them so I am thinking about the setting foam.  Just a wee bit to get a hold.


----------



## hOnii (Aug 15, 2007)

So.. I finally got a relaxer yesterday, and I was sooo surprised that for the second time, a stylist said that my hair was coarse. Since I've started taking these vits, my new growth has thickened, and I could barely even stretch to 8-weeks like I normally do! Although she manhandled my hair (she brought out the fine toothed comb and started tearing through my new growth. then when she was checking me under the dryer, she roughly grabbed my hair and i could hear hairs breaking )  ...my hair still feels a lot thicker. 

Instead of just blowdrying me, she put a foaming setting lotion in my hair, and shaped it, then put me under the dryer. Then when I was almost completely dry, she blowdried the rest of my hair. I think I'm going to adapt this method. Maybe eliminate the blowdrying step. I've never used setting lotion in my hair to airdry... maybe that will work. The stylists knew a lot about hair, and seemed to care about healthy hair practices. She even suggested Phytorelaxer!! I was shockeed. But, she was just too rough and heavy handed for me, and I think I'll keep my strands and go elsewhere. I'm so excited! 

I'm anxious to see if in a year or two, I will have a whole new head of hair that I could possible call medium density!


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 15, 2007)

Has any of you fine haired ladies used the Caruso Steam Roller system.  If so how did it work for you.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 15, 2007)

LadyR said:


> Has any of you fine haired ladies used the Caruso Steam Roller system. If so how did it work for you.


 
Yes! I love my Caruso's. I purchased my set from eBay. You can find the system there for pretty reasonable price. I love the way they work on my hair, but like you, I still to find a non-drying holding spray because my hair DOES NOT hold curls, even when rolled tightly using smaller rollers.


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 16, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> You may have to try a light mousse or setting lotion. I would use either one sparingly so that you don't end up with crunch curls. Elasta QP Design Foam is a good mousse and so is Proclaim Foaming wrap lotion w/Olive Oil. Hope one of those helps..again use sparingly and spray lots of water to hydrate.


 
I got curls and bounce today ladies.  It is 2:15 and I still have some curls.  What I did last night was added Lottabody to my spray bottle.  As I roll my hair I would spray the rollers with water and put on my hair and let set and viola my curls haven't dropped.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 16, 2007)

LadyR said:


> I got curls and bounce today ladies. It is 2:15 and I still have some curls. What I did last night was added Lottabody to my spray bottle. As I roll my hair I would spray the rollers with water and put on my hair and let set and viola my curls haven't dropped.


 
I do that! I like it. The difference is that I put in a separate spray bottle 5% Motions Herbals Setting spray, 5% Motions Nourish Leave in, and 90% water. After I rinse out my DC, I spray my hair all over once with this mix, comb through, then proceed to rollerset, using my other water bottle (with water only) for re-wetting individual sections. Hold and bounce for days, y'all!  I also notice that my roots get a little straighter in the set.


----------



## january noir (Aug 16, 2007)

LadyR said:


> I got curls and bounce today ladies. It is 2:15 and I still have some curls. What I did last night was added Lottabody to my spray bottle. As I roll my hair I would spray the rollers with water and put on my hair and let set and viola my curls haven't dropped.


 
Excellent!  Lottabody is a favorite of mine as well.  I've been using it for years!


----------



## Bmack (Aug 16, 2007)

I am a fine haired chick...I am going through a lot with my hair right now too.


----------



## january noir (Aug 16, 2007)

Bmack said:


> I am a fine haired chick...I am going through a lot with my hair right now too.


 
Welcome Sis!  Hopefully you'll find something here that will work for you.  We with Fine and/or Thin hair have special needs.  Most of us of found that we cannot do things to our hair that others with medium or thick strands can.  Hang in!  Your hair will turn around.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 17, 2007)

I just posted in another thread about breakage and that led me to post here since we are all kindred thin-heads.  
FOR ANY OF YOU THIN HAIRED LADIES WHO HAS:
(1) a relaxer
(2) had consistent breakage

HOW IN THE WORLD DID YOU GET IT TO STOP OR AT LEAST SLOW DOWN TO WHERE IT DOESN'T BOTHER YOU???

I'm asking ladies who have been doing pretty much everything right with their hair only because I know that breakage can come from using products with alcohol and I know it can come from using heat on a regular basis or pulling your hair too tight and all of that stuff.  What if you are moisturizing regularly and deep conditioning often and not using heat and only gently bunning or clipping your hair up?  I can't figure this out.  I thought my issue was using light protein too often so I cut it out altogether (thanks to sistaslick's advice).  I still haven't seen a change in my breakage and its been well over 2 weeks since I amp'd up my moisturizer and cut out the protein.  It still snaps, snaps, snaps very easily.  I'm at a loss.
SOOOOOOOOOO....help a sistah out.  I need step by step instructions on how you got your hair to stop breaking even though you thought you were already doing everything right.
THANKS!


----------



## hOnii (Aug 17, 2007)

What kind of products are you using? Any growth aids?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 17, 2007)

Ladies who experience breakage,

RUN, DON'T WALK to your nearest BSS and pick up: *MIZANI H2O INTENSE NIGHT-TIME TREATMENT*

*





*

I had been experiencing some breakage. I'm not entirely sure why, but I have. This treatment, which has been raved about on this forum for some time, has stopped my breakage in its tracks. I just started using it for the last few days. The treatment is NOT greasy. NOT sticky. And has some good stuff in it. I sealed my ends with a little castor oil. The directions say to use this for 2 weeks straight every night, but I've only been using for a few nights and experience no more breakage.

Yes, this product is expensive, but to me, it's worth every penny especially if you care about maintaining you hair.

Good luck and keep us posted on your treatments.

SP


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 17, 2007)

hOnii said:


> What kind of products are you using? Any growth aids?


 
I'm doing hot oil treatments once a week with:
EVOO, Jojoba Oil and Coconut Oil
I shampoo with eithe Motions Moisture Plus or Elasta QP shampoo for relaxed hair (I like it because it has a low ph 4.5-5.5).
I deep condition with either Elasta QP DPR11, Lustrasilk's Cholesterol with Shea Butter, or AO Honeysuckle Rose.  I add honey, evoo, and a little bit of Silk Amino Acid to each of these conditioners.
I do a diluted ACV rinse once a week because my hair was porous at one time but thanks to the ACV rinses, my hair is no longer overly porous.
I also recently added a final honey rinse to my regimen because it make my hair very soft.
I lightly comb my hair just to detangle and apply Giovanni Direct as my leave in, tie my hair down with wrap strips (so that it will dry smooth) and airdry my hair.

Its soft when it dries but I notice that if I don't flat iron it to get it smooth (once consistent texture all over) then it breaks more than had I flat-ironed it.  I don't want to use heat each time I wash my hair but I'm thinking I might have to.  I can cut my washes to once a week instead of twice so that I'm ony flat-ironing with heat protectant once a week.

Suggestions?


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh...also.  I do take Ultranourishair, vitamin C, a multi-vitamin and recently added silica.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 17, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies who experience breakage,
> 
> RUN, DON'T WALK to your nearest BSS and pick up: *MIZANI H2O INTENSE NIGHT-TIME TREATMENT*
> 
> ...


 
Thanks girl. Unfortunately, I tried this before and it didn't work for me.  Maybe I didn't use it long enough.  I don't remember how long I used it. I'm willing to purchase it again if it'll help.  Are you moisturizing, adding this on top, and then sealing with castor oil?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 17, 2007)

I added the treatment, then just sealed my ends with castor oil. In the mornings, I use my daily moisturizer, sealed with a light oil. They suggest that you use the treatment every night for two weeks!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 17, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> I'm doing hot oil treatments once a week with:
> EVOO, Jojoba Oil and Coconut Oil
> I shampoo with eithe Motions Moisture Plus or Elasta QP shampoo for relaxed hair (I like it because it has a low ph 4.5-5.5).
> I deep condition with either Elasta QP DPR11, Lustrasilk's Cholesterol with Shea Butter, or AO Honeysuckle Rose. I add honey, evoo, and a little bit of Silk Amino Acid to each of these conditioners.
> ...


 
I think you should try a light/moderate protein again. Your products are highly moisturizing and fatty. I suspect that the strands may be stretched out and are snapping because there is no structure. I like the Mizani Night-time treatment for emergency breakage, but because I've been incorporating protein based products in my regimen as regulars, I haven't needed to use it 

HTH


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 17, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I added the treatment, then just sealed my ends with castor oil. In the mornings, I use my daily moisturizer, sealed with a light oil. They suggest that you use the treatment every night for two weeks!


 
Okay, I'll hit the BSS this evening and try one mo' 'gin.  I hope this worked.  I also re-read one of the tips that said not to use shampoo for a couple of weeks and only conditioner wash so I might give that a shot while I'm at it.  Guys, I think I finally hit shoulder length and I'm so scared that I might have to trim away the length because of this constant breakage.  I have not been able to get it under control for months now.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 17, 2007)

artemis_e. said:


> I think you should try a light/moderate protein again. Your products are highly moisturizing and fatty. I suspect that the strands may be stretched out and are snapping because there is no structure. I like the Mizani Night-time treatment for emergency breakage, but because I've been incorporating protein based products in my regimen as regulars, I haven't needed to use it
> HTH


 
Girl, my hair is not stretching at all.  Its snapping immediately.  Everyday, I'll pick up a few of the longer broken pieces and gently tug at them and it pops immediately.  I get mad as hell!!!

I have been trying to find my perfect daily moisturizer.  Elasta QP Oil Recovery Moisturizer seems to agree with my hair.  I also have Aveda and NTM.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 17, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Girl, my hair is not stretching at all. Its snapping immediately. Everyday, I'll pick up a few of the longer broken pieces and gently tug at them and it pops immediately. I get mad as hell!!!
> 
> I have been trying to find my perfect daily moisturizer. Elasta QP Oil Recovery Moisturizer seems to agree with my hair. I also have Aveda and NTM.


 
Oh! Ok then...

Clarify and use your thickest moisturizing DC you have. That's all I got.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 17, 2007)

Also, when I had this problem, I sprayed my hair w/that Dove mist prior to my moisturizer. Then I sealed w/oil. I did that for a while, then stopped.

Lately I use Meadowfoam oil, which is good for retaining/attracting moisture...

*ETA:*

You know what?? I still think you should try a mild/moderate protein (after clarifying first). Something like Aphogee 2 min. Don't ask me why, it's a gut feeling. The DC w/a moisturizing conditioner afterwards.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 17, 2007)

artemis_e. said:


> Also, when I had this problem, I sprayed my hair w/that Dove mist prior to my moisturizer. Then I sealed w/oil. I did that for a while, then stopped.
> 
> Lately I use Meadowfoam oil, which is good for retaining/attracting moisture...


 
I'm going to try that Dove mist. I've been hearing good things.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 17, 2007)

I think I edited my post right when you were replying...


----------



## hOnii (Aug 17, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Ladies who experience breakage,
> 
> RUN, DON'T WALK to your nearest BSS and pick up: *MIZANI H2O INTENSE NIGHT-TIME TREATMENT*
> 
> ...



which, i have a bottle of this for sale btw ;-)


----------



## Irie1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Are there any thin/fine haired ladies in the tri-state area (DE, PA or NJ)? If so, where are you located. I'm going to need major support and am looking for a thin/fine haired buddy. 

I'm part of the newbie challenge as well, but my wonderful big sis is in Texas. 

Just curious.


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 17, 2007)

Irie1 said:


> Are there any thin/fine haired ladies in the tri-state area (DE, PA or NJ)? If so, where are you located. I'm going to need major support and am looking for a thin/fine haired buddy.
> 
> I'm part of the newbie challenge as well, but my wonderful big sis is in Texas.
> 
> Just curious.



I'm in DE (Dover).  PM me


----------



## CoffeeBean (Aug 18, 2007)

Please try *Mousse Plus *Alcohol Free Volumizing Foam Styler (it says all this on the front of the can. It is by Nexxus.  You will not be able to contain your hair afterwards.  You won't be able to complain about fine or thin hair.  I use mine on damp hair prior to rollersetting.  The result is *big hair *that I need to immediately wrap to calm down.


----------



## january noir (Aug 18, 2007)

CoffeeBean said:


> Please try *Mousse Plus *Alcohol Free Volumizing Foam Styler (it says all this on the front of the can. It is by Nexxus. You will not be able to contain your hair afterwards. You won't be able to complain about fine or thin hair. I use mine on damp hair prior to rollersetting. The result is *big hair *that I need to immediately wrap to calm down.


 
OOOhhhh, that sounds nice!  I don't rollerset, but do you think I could just apply it, airdry and pull back in a ponytail?  My ponytail is scrawny!  How long have you been using this product?  Does it leaving your hair smooth and silky or just big?


----------



## CoffeeBean (Aug 18, 2007)

I always do rollersets and it comes out very smooth. I sometimes do flexirods and this is a "must use" for this style. You don't see all up in my scalp between the curls when I use this mousse. It does what it says, gives your hair volume. I think it would help your pony, I have had nothing but + results or better!  I've been using this for over 6 mos.


----------



## january noir (Aug 18, 2007)

CoffeeBean said:


> I always do rollersets and it comes out very smooth. I sometimes do flexirods and this is a "must use" for this style. You don't see all up in my scalp between the curls when I use this mousse. It does what it says, gives your hair volume. I think it would help your pony, I have had nothing but + results or better! I've been using this for over 6 mos.


 
Oh SNAP!  Thanks CoffeeBean!  One more question.  Can you use it say 6 - 7 weeks post relaxer or do you think it would not be kind to my NG?  I don't want any hairs to go, Snap, crackle, pop!


----------



## CoffeeBean (Aug 18, 2007)

Hmmmm...that might be tricky 6-7 weeks post depending on hair type.  I haven't had any problems but you may want to blow the roots out after.


----------



## hOnii (Aug 18, 2007)

CoffeeBean said:


> Please try *Mousse Plus *Alcohol Free Volumizing Foam Styler (it says all this on the front of the can. It is by Nexxus.  You will not be able to contain your hair afterwards.  You won't be able to complain about fine or thin hair.  I use mine on damp hair prior to rollersetting.  The result is *big hair *that I need to immediately wrap to calm down.




hmm.. i need to try this. another good one is nexxus headress. my hair gets soooooo big, especially when i blowdry!


----------



## january noir (Aug 18, 2007)

CoffeeBean said:


> Hmmmm...that might be tricky 6-7 weeks post depending on hair type. I haven't had any problems but you may want to blow the roots out after.


 
I have to get a hairdryer first!   I'll just smooth some on the very ends  of my hair to see if it "poofs!"  I just ran to the CVS up the street and picked some up.  I'll post what happens.


----------



## CoffeeBean (Aug 19, 2007)

Well????  I'm waiting, I'm waiting...how did you like it JanuaryNoir?


----------



## deniseloc (Aug 19, 2007)

Thin and fine hair sister checking in.  I have just recently stopped relaxing the nape area because I cant seem to stop the breakage there and also the nape area is a different texture.  I am also going to stop streching 13 weeks down to relaxing every 8 weeks because of extreme shedding and matting I hope this will help my hair to recover from this setback.


----------



## january noir (Aug 19, 2007)

CoffeeBean said:


> Well???? I'm waiting, I'm waiting...how did you like it JanuaryNoir?


 

I have the curler on my ponytail now CoffeeBean!  The suspense is killing me too (spent $10 on this product!) .   It should be dry in about...another....hour.  I'll post back in another hour or so!


----------



## january noir (Aug 19, 2007)

deniseloc said:


> Thin and fine hair sister checking in. I have just recently stopped relaxing the nape area because I cant seem to stop the breakage there and also the nape area is a different texture. I am also going to stop streching 13 weeks down to relaxing every 8 weeks because of extreme shedding and matting I hope this will help my hair to recover from this setback.


 
Welcome deniseloc!  Is that you in the avatar?  If so, your hair is beautiful!
Yes, I would cut back on stretching that long.  I think you will find a lot of solutions to your hair trouble here.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 19, 2007)

deniseloc said:


> Thin and fine hair sister checking in. I have just recently stopped relaxing the nape area because I cant seem to stop the breakage there and also the nape area is a different texture. I am also going to stop streching 13 weeks down to relaxing every 8 weeks because of extreme shedding and matting I hope this will help my hair to recover from this setback.


 
Hi Denise.  Sorry you had a setback.  My hair is brittle and tripping in the nape area on the right side.  Hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 19, 2007)

january noir said:


> Welcome deniseloc! Is that you in the avatar? If so, your hair is beautiful!
> Yes, I would cut back on stretching that long. I think you will find a lot of solutions to your hair trouble here.


 
Hey january noir...i think that's aaliyah in her avatar. If I'm wrong, I'm jealous of that hair! lol


----------



## january noir (Aug 19, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Hey january noir...i think that's aaliyah in her avatar. If I'm wrong, I'm jealous of that hair! lol


 
Is it?  Dang, I am pitiful...  and old...


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 19, 2007)

january noir said:


> Is it?  Dang, I am pitiful... and old...


 


_*I was up here like...."Um....ain't that Aaliyah?"*_

_*It's okay JN...it's okay...*_

_*waving to my fellow thin/fine haired sistah..*_




_*okay, I'm off to finish my hair...or I'm going to look like a wet poodle for work in the morning.._


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 19, 2007)

Y'all are too funny!


----------



## january noir (Aug 19, 2007)

CoffeeBean said:


> Well???? I'm waiting, I'm waiting...how did you like it JanuaryNoir?


 

OK! CoffeeBean! I removed the curler...(it was just one satin covered roller)
AND....




My ponytail is smooth and curly with *a lot of BODY*! I have to admit I applied some Jamaican Black Castor Oil before I used the mousse so I am sure the oil is keeping it from fluffing up to it's full potential. Just the same, I like it so far. 

I have my touch up relaxer next week and I will have my hairdresser use it on my hair. Actually, now that I think about it, he used to use mousse on my hair, but stopped. I have to ask him why. Maybe because it was too drying. I hope he'll agree to this one because it is alcohol free! 

Stay tuned CoffeeBean, Cayenne and the rest of the ladies for Part Deux of *Nexxus Mousse Plus - Alcohol Free Volumizing Foam Styler.*


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 19, 2007)

january noir said:


> Is it?  Dang, I am pitiful... and old...


 
hahahhahahaha...nooo, girl.  i'm just a huge aaliyah fan so i can almost spot her pics anywhere.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 19, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> Y'all are too funny!


 
HEY DIVINE!!!!  Let me go stalk your fotki.  I ain't been over there for a hot minute!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 19, 2007)

january noir said:


> OK! CoffeeBean! I removed the curler...(it was just one satin covered roller)
> AND....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ooohhhh I'm excited.  I want to try it with my relaxer next month...note to self.


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 19, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> HEY DIVINE!!!!  Let me go stalk your fotki.  I ain't been over there for a hot minute!



Hey girlie!!!  LOL!!!  Girl, I haven't updated my album in a minute.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 19, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> Hey girlie!!! LOL!!! Girl, I haven't updated my album in a minute.


 
Girl, it has really grown!!! I was just looking at your July pics.  Very nice!  Very full and luscious!


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Aug 19, 2007)

I am right there with you, I HATE MY HAIR! I am transitioning and I think I am about to quit because it's just not working out for me and I have no idea what else to do. My protective styles aren't working, I dont know what products to use or even how to use them correctly (I assume).  My hair is shedding out of control.... I am just sick of my hair


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 19, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:


> I am right there with you, I HATE MY HAIR! I am transitioning and I think I am about to quit because it's just not working out for me and I have no idea what else to do. My protective styles aren't working, I dont know what products to use or even how to use them correctly (I assume). My hair is shedding out of control.... I am just sick of my hair


 
I'm wondering if its time for you to go ahead and big chop.  I hope some natural thin ladies or transitioning thin ladies will chime in to help you out.  I've been at my wits end several times.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Aug 19, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> I'm wondering if its time for you to go ahead and big chop. I hope some natural thin ladies or transitioning thin ladies will chime in to help you out. I've been at my wits end several times.


 
I am not doing a BC I was doing small cuts maybe .5-1in per month.  The reason I transitioned was because I did not know how to effectively maintain a relaxer, as I was doing at the time. But now with transitioning I have not even seen a difference in the quality of my hair as I had hoped. I am now wondering exactly what texlaxing is...


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 19, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:


> I am not doing a BC I was doing small cuts maybe .5-1in per month. The reason I transitioned was because I did not know how to effectively maintain a relaxer, as I was doing at the time. But now with transitioning I have not even seen a difference in the quality of my hair as I had hoped. I am now wondering exactly what texlaxing is...


 
Contact Sareca.  I was just looking at her fotki and her texlaxed her is gorgeous and growing like crazy.  Hopefully, she'll be able to give you some tips and maybe that will give you a happy medium...not totally relaxed but not totally natural either.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 20, 2007)

*VENT: I'm so through with rollersets!!*

I'm sick and tired, ladies. Yes, sick and tired of spending hours on my hair, deep conditioning, treating it like silk, detangling and taking great care in rolling my hair. Trying to get the hair smooth on the roller. Sitting under the dryer for at least 1.5 hour, only to wake up the next morning with limp, lifeless curls that almost assuredly fall when I step one foot out the door. I am so sick and tired, ladies, of putting all this work towards my hair and it's no longer or healthier than it was this time last year when I wasn't doing all this work. I guess I'm just frustrated with this mane. I'm feeling a bit discouraged after yet another night of hard work down the drain and my hair looks a sh*tty a$$ mess (SHAM).


----------



## deniseloc (Aug 20, 2007)

january noir said:


> Welcome deniseloc! Is that you in the avatar? If so, your hair is beautiful!
> Yes, I would cut back on stretching that long. I think you will find a lot of solutions to your hair trouble here.


 




NO I wish it was that is Aaliyah I love her hair


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: VENT: I'm so through with rollersets!!*



Serenity_Peace said:


> I'm sick and tired, ladies. Yes, sick and tired of spending hours on my hair, deep conditioning, treating it like silk, detangling and taking great care in rolling my hair. Trying to get the hair smooth on the roller. Sitting under the dryer for at least 1.5 hour, only to wake up the next morning with limp, lifeless curls that almost assuredly fall when I step one foot out the door. I am so sick and tired, ladies, of putting all this work towards my hair and it's no longer or healthier than it was this time last year when I wasn't doing all this work. I guess I'm just frustrated with this mane. I'm feeling a bit discouraged after yet another night of hard work down the drain and my hair looks a sh*tty a$$ mess (SHAM).


I'm sorry Serenity!  I really hate that!  I went through something similar over the last year.  My hair shedding caused me to use wayyy too many new products and in return, my hair acted a fool on me.  It seems to be on its way to recovery though so I'm thankful for that.  Maybe you should try the volumuzing Nexxus Mousee Foam that the other ladies mentioned a few posts ago. You may end up loving your rollersets.  My hair is still a little too fragile for rollersets so I won't be doing them any time soon.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: VENT: I'm so through with rollersets!!*



Cayenne0622 said:


> I'm sorry Serenity! I really hate that! I went through something similar over the last year. My hair shedding caused me to use wayyy too many new products and in return, my hair acted a fool on me. It seems to be on its way to recovery though so I'm thankful for that. Maybe you should try the volumuzing Nexxus Mousee Foam that the other ladies mentioned a few posts ago. You may end up loving your rollersets. My hair is still a little too fragile for rollersets so I won't be doing them any time soon.


 
Thank you so much, Cayenne! I will try the Nexxus Mousee Volumizing Foam. I went out and bought the ORS Foaming and Wrap Mousse because I was using only ORS shampoo and conditioner last night. Well, it was the pits. It was awful!! It's such a shame because I really love the aloe shampoo and replenishing conditioner. I also love the ORS mayonaise. But that wrap foaming ish was awful!! It made my hair dry and coarse, hard to detangle. So I will definitely see if the Nexxus foam works. Still looking for a good holding spray that's non-drying. I'll keep ya'll posted...


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: VENT: I'm so through with rollersets!!*



Serenity_Peace said:


> Thank you so much, Cayenne! I will try the Nexxus Mousee Volumizing Foam. I went out and bought the ORS Foaming and Wrap Mousse because I was using only ORS shampoo and conditioner last night. Well, it was the pits. It was awful!! It's such a shame because I really love the aloe shampoo and replenishing conditioner. I also love the ORS mayonaise. But that wrap foaming ish was awful!! It made my hair dry and coarse, hard to detangle. So I will definitely see if the Nexxus foam works. Still looking for a good holding spray that's non-drying. I'll keep ya'll posted...




i just went and got the nexxus.  i will let everyone know how it works


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes, please do keep us posted LadyR and I'll do the same.


----------



## CoffeeBean (Aug 20, 2007)

Serenity, there is help!  Try the Nexxus Mousse Plus vol.....blah, blah, blah and you will find that your rollersets are bouncy and springy w/ enough hold.  You should not need any other product to hold the curl.  Listen to another fine haired sistah...  Once you use it, it will be your "main apple scrapple" .  Before you go big choppin' and pullin' out hairs from the root, give this a try.  That's what this thread is for...fine/thin haired sistas.(support)


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 20, 2007)

CoffeeBean said:


> Serenity, there is help!  Try the Nexxus Mousse Plus vol.....blah, blah, blah and you will find that your rollersets are bouncy and springy w/ enough hold.  You should not need any other product to hold the curl.  Listen to another fine haired sistah...  Once you use it, it will be your "main apple scrapple" .  Before you go big choppin' and pullin' out hairs from the root, give this a try.  That's what this thread is for...fine/thin haired sistas.(support)



Thank you, sweetness!  I will most definitely go out and get the mousse. I wish had not gotten that ORS wrapping and mousse crap. Wish I could return that ish, which did nothing but dry my hair out. I can't wait to try this and report back next week when I do my rollerset.


----------



## CoffeeBean (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah I tried that mess too.  It was quite drying and nothing to write home about.  If I can think of anything else before next week, I'll let you know.  You won't regret it.


----------



## ladytq (Aug 20, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> I just posted in another thread about breakage and that led me to post here since we are all kindred thin-heads.
> FOR ANY OF YOU THIN HAIRED LADIES WHO HAS:
> (1) a relaxer
> (2) had consistent breakage
> ...


 
THATS HOW I AM FEELING RIGHT NOW!!!!

My hair have been breaking for months now. Regardless my hair is growing and retaining length, BUT STILL !!! To tell you the truth I'm scared to get my hair flat iron, because I don't want to know the truth of the matter. I do know one thing I need a trim bad, which is also contributing to the snaging and breaking.

I bought many products to try to help curve the breakage like; 

Conditioners:
Oliveyou Conditioner
Elucence MB con

Oil/butters/treatments:
Basassu Oil
Coconut Oil
Red Palm butter
Ojon restorative treatment (makes my hair soft, but still breakage)

Today I bought:
Castor Oil
Vegetable Glycerine

This weekend I gonna break out my 2+1 by Sebastion and but foil on the lengths my hair and flat iron over the foil for an intensive deep conditioning.

I almost at my wits end and fear I might need a big trim and lose "bsl" progress . I really believe that darn henna was culprit.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 20, 2007)

ladytq said:


> THATS HOW I AM FEELING RIGHT NOW!!!!
> 
> My hair have been breaking for months now. Regardless my hair is growing and retaining length, BUT STILL !!! To tell you the truth I'm scared to get my hair flat iron, because I don't want to know the truth of the matter. I do know one thing I need a trim bad, which is also contributing to the snaging and breaking.
> 
> ...


 
Awww man! Well, my last ditch effort is the program I'm on right now.  I used Supergirl's regimen in the thread called something like "so, you think you're doing everything right but your hair is still breaking".  
I clarified my hair, used a moisturing shampoo and then did a deep conditioning treatment.  Now for the next two weeks I am only going to conditioner wash (no shampoo) use Profectiv Strengthening Moisture during the day w/ Castor Oil and Mizani H20 at night.  I did a minor trim the other day and I'm not using any heat.  I am hoping and praying this will resolve my breakage issue....if not, I may be in store for a major trim!!


----------



## ladytq (Aug 20, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Awww man! Well, my last ditch effort is the program I'm on right now. I used Supergirl's regimen in the thread called something like "so, you think you're doing everything right but your hair is still breaking".
> I clarified my hair, used a moisturing shampoo and then did a deep conditioning treatment. Now for the next two weeks I am only going to conditioner wash (no shampoo) use Profectiv Strengthening Moisture during the day w/ Castor Oil and Mizani H20 at night. I did a minor trim the other day and I'm not using any heat. I am hoping and praying this will resolve my breakage issue....if not, I may be in store for a major trim!!


 
I will pray for you and please pray for me!


----------



## CoffeeBean (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't think w/ a relaxer one should cut out protein all together.  My hair loves moisture too.  I prepoo w/ Aphogee 2 min and EVOO.  Then proceed to use moisturizing poo and con.  No heat, just rollersets.  If you prepoo w/ the protein, I think you will find less breakage and your hair will benefit fr all the moisture you use post wash.  I dunno, just my .


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 21, 2007)

CoffeeBean said:


> I don't think w/ a relaxer one should cut out protein all together. My hair loves moisture too. I prepoo w/ Aphogee 2 min and EVOO. Then proceed to use moisturizing poo and con. No heat, just rollersets. If you prepoo w/ the protein, I think you will find less breakage and your hair will benefit fr all the moisture you use post wash. I dunno, just my .


 
So, if I'm understanding correctly, you pre-poo with the Aphogee 2 min and EVOO mixed together? After that, you can shampoo and condition. Then rollerset and let the set airdry?


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 21, 2007)

ladytq said:


> I will pray for you and please pray for me!


 
Most definitely! We'll be okay...its just a little rough right now.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 21, 2007)

CoffeeBean said:


> I don't think w/ a relaxer one should cut out protein all together. My hair loves moisture too. I prepoo w/ Aphogee 2 min and EVOO. Then proceed to use moisturizing poo and con. No heat, just rollersets. If you prepoo w/ the protein, I think you will find less breakage and your hair will benefit fr all the moisture you use post wash. I dunno, just my .


Yeah, I'm going to reintroduce a mild protein back to my regimen after I get my breakage under control because I 'know' mine is breaking from lack of moisture.  So I'm on a moisture game until my hair starts feeling too soft and then I'll work a lil protein in after that.


----------



## CoffeeBean (Aug 21, 2007)

Yep.  I find that the Aphogee 2 min is soooo mild, it's almost like a moisturizer.  My hair never feels the effect of a "protein"  (hard, dry, etc..) b/c the Aphogee 2 min is gentle.  Yes, I mix that and the EVOO .  Incorporating this prevents the mushiness of too much moisture.  I use Neutrogena DDC poo and cond (deep condish w/ cond) and then roller wrap.  Depending how bouncy and springy:bouncegreI want my hair--I use the Mousse Plus when I set.  I do have a sit under bonnet for the drying process.  HTH.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Aug 22, 2007)

Once upon a time, I did have inexplicable breakage - breaking even though proper protein/moisture levels - when my hair was over-straightened. In all likelihood, fine hair should not be relaxed dead straight. I just had to grow out the overly straightened hair over the course of a year or two.


----------



## january noir (Aug 22, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> Once upon a time, I did have inexplicable breakage - breaking even though proper protein/moisture levels - when my hair was over-straightened. In all likelihood, fine hair should not be relaxed dead straight. I just had to grow out the overly straightened hair over the course of a year or two.


 
I agree that fine or thin hair cannot be relaxed too straight. My hairdresser keeps my perm in *only for a few minutes* and then rinses it out. He also applies the relaxer to my coarsest growth (in the back of my head) first and then to the finer hairs (on my crown and sides) last.

To those experiencing the breakage, are you self-relaxing?


----------



## ladytq (Aug 22, 2007)

january noir said:


> I agree that fine or thin hair cannot be relaxed too straight. My hairdresser keeps my perm in *only for a few minutes* and then rinses it out. He also applies the relaxer to my coarsest growth (in the back of my head) first and then to the finer hairs (on my crown and sides) last.
> 
> To those experiencing the breakage, are you self-relaxing?


 
No, I'm natural.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 22, 2007)

ladytq said:


> THATS HOW I AM FEELING RIGHT NOW!!!!
> 
> My hair have been breaking for months now. Regardless my hair is growing and retaining length, BUT STILL !!! To tell you the truth I'm scared to get my hair flat iron, because I don't want to know the truth of the matter. I do know one thing I need a trim bad, which is also contributing to the snaging and breaking.
> 
> ...


Henna can be really tricky for fine hair.  You have to use a lot of oils in your mixture and then use moisture like it's going out of style.  My hair does well with the Sebastian Cellophanes, it gives it body and shine and helps fill in the cuticle which helps with the porosity.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 22, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Henna can be really tricky for fine hair. You have to use a lot of oils in your mixture and then use moisture like it's going out of style. My hair does well with the Sebastian Cellophanes, it gives it body and shine and helps fill in the cuticle which helps with the porosity.


 
It sounds like a catch22, if anyone could benefit from Henna, it's us.  Do you think those of us with fine hair would do better with a henna gloss?  I have just bought some Henna and am really torn about using it.  I do not want to cause myself to have a setback.  I was thinking it would be safe to leave it on for just an hour and see what kind of results I get.


----------



## hennagirl (Aug 22, 2007)

8/22/07 Walgreen's 2 for 2 sale on SAMY products.  I highly recommend the Fat Hair line.  I use the mousse, thickening creme and pomade.  They give thickness without being hard or crunchy.  You are able to brush or comb with ease.  I use the mousse and then dilute the thickening creme with water and put my hair in ponytail roller set for extra volume.  I brush most of the curl  away and I have nice shiny thick hair about 2 inches from BSL.  January, I hope I am doing this right.


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 22, 2007)

What is henna gloss?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 22, 2007)

SelfStyled said:


> It sounds like a catch22, if anyone could benefit from Henna, it's us. Do you think those of us with fine hair would do better with a henna gloss? I have just bought some Henna and am really torn about using it. I do not want to cause myself to have a setback. I was thinking it would be safe to leave it on for just an hour and see what kind of results I get.


I think you just have to get your mixture right...I found it to be drying so I went back to the Cellopanes...I might have been having some dryness issues in the first place back then.  Pehaps some other fine haired ladies can chime in here on the use / benefits of henna...


----------



## january noir (Aug 22, 2007)

hennagirl said:


> 8/22/07 Walgreen's 2 for 2 sale on SAMY products. I highly recommend the Fat Hair line. I use the mousse, thickening creme and pomade. They give thickness without being hard or crunchy. You are able to brush or comb with ease. I use the mousse and then dilute the thickening creme with water and put my hair in ponytail roller set for extra volume. I brush most of the curl away and I have nice shiny thick hair about 2 inches from BSL. January, I hope I am doing this right.


 

Hennagirl you did just fine!


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 22, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> What is henna gloss?


 

A couple of spoons of henna with some conditoner 


Henna was very drying to my hair and made it very tangly, it took a long time to rinse out, smell lasted long and everything
But Henna glosses let my get the results of thicker hair and shine plus softness and not as much color or smell---But i dont add that much at all, a spoon at the most


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 22, 2007)

fluffylocks said:


> A couple of spoons of henna with some conditoner
> 
> 
> Henna was very drying to my hair and made it very tangly, it took a long time to rinse out, smell lasted long and everything
> But Henna glosses let my get the results of thicker hair and shine plus softness and not as much color or smell---But i dont add that much at all, a spoon at the most


 
Fluffy would you say an hour is a good amount of time to leave it on?


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## SandySea (Aug 22, 2007)

Another fine-haired girl checkin' in (if I haven't already).  I didn't even know that my hair was fine before this board, but I don't mind it.  Just means a little extra TLC.  My hair has been pretty healthy for the last few years, I just haven't gained length.  I've finally figured out that it was the braids I was wearing that caused my ends to suddenly appear shredded causing me to have to cut 2-3 inches every time (slow learner).  Now I'm staying away from braids and my hair has been growing very well since my cut (in siggy).  I've even started relaxing my own hair.  

Like the other ladies here, I find that less is more.  I actually only dress my hair with a serum once or twice a week.  I let my moisture come from my weekly DCing.  Too much moisture and my hair becomes mush and breaks all over the place.  My rule is KISS, and I don't do protective styles any more.  I always had a strange pattern of thinning when doing buns, etc.  I either wear it down or in a simple pony.  It's working so far.  Good luck and happy growing to all the fine ladies .


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 22, 2007)

january noir said:


> I agree that fine or thin hair cannot be relaxed too straight. My hairdresser keeps my perm in *only for a few minutes* and then rinses it out. He also applies the relaxer to my coarsest growth (in the back of my head) first and then to the finer hairs (on my crown and sides) last.
> 
> To those experiencing the breakage, are you self-relaxing?


 
I am self-relaxing.  I have for years with no problems.  My issue came from underprocessing/texlaxing on a couple of relaxers and then also the drying prescription shampoo my derm had me using for a month.  I am happy to say that I think the co-washing and Mizani H20 are working.  I don't see the hair all over my hands anymore and I've only been on this program for less than a week.  After 2 weeks, I'll let you know if the system worked!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 22, 2007)

fluffylocks said:


> A couple of spoons of henna with some conditoner
> 
> 
> Henna was very drying to my hair and made it very tangly, it took a long time to rinse out, smell lasted long and everything
> But Henna glosses let my get the results of thicker hair and shine plus softness and not as much color or smell---But i dont add that much at all, a spoon at the most


 
I agree.  I ALWAYS add EVOO, Jojoba, Honey, Amla Oil and 1-2 tablespoons of moisturizing conditioner to my henna.  Wonderful, strong silky results.


----------



## ladytq (Aug 22, 2007)

I think henna like protein works really well on relaxed heads. As a natural, I have to be careful with protein and I realize also with henna. You live and you learn.


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 22, 2007)

SelfStyled said:


> Fluffy would you say an hour is a good amount of time to leave it on?


 
Yeah, that seems like a great time. I usually leave it on for an hour or two, sometimes overnight. It seems to work best if you can use some heat from a dome for 15 min-20 min. though

ETA---I was just looking at your staples and my hair loves the EXACT same things---carefree( and nothing else), mango butter & a scarf, castor oil ect.
also ORS pak, ( dont know if your hair loves that conditoner also)

Heres what i use, your hair might like the same recipie i use, im not one to measure, so i will just describe it to you
I use a 1/2 a eating spoon or alittle more of henna
Like half a reg. sized eating bowl of conditoner ( some cheapish glycerin based conditoner my hair didnt really love--silk elements, motions cpr)
Then enough of any oil to where when you mix it and move the bowl around the conditioner will kind of move around easily in one glob


----------



## ladytq (Aug 23, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Henna can be really tricky for fine hair. You have to use a lot of oils in your mixture and then use moisture like it's going out of style. My hair does well with the Sebastian Cellophanes, it gives it body and shine and helps fill in the cuticle which helps with the porosity.


 
Hey AlantaJJ thank for the input. Hummm I might have to get some of that. PJism I think that has also been a culprit.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 23, 2007)

fluffylocks said:


> Heres what i use, your hair might like the same recipie i use, im not one to measure, so i will just describe it to you
> I use a 1/2 a eating spoon or alittle more of henna
> Like half a reg. sized eating bowl of conditoner ( some cheapish glycerin based conditoner my hair didnt really love--silk elements, motions cpr)
> Then enough of any oil to where when you mix it and move the bowl around the conditioner will kind of move around easily in one glob


 
Hi fluffylocks!  Thanks so much for this henna gloss recipe. Looks like this is something that I can definitely do. My hair also loves ORS conditioner. I wonder if I can use that with my henna gloss mixture instead of a cheapie con. because I really love this stuff. I'll try it this weekend when I do my rollerset. BTW, I'm loving that pic of Chilli. That's ma' girl.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 23, 2007)

So, should I get the Nexxus Volumizing Mousse or this Fat Hair mousse for my rollersets? I'm really torn.


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 23, 2007)

Ladies help I need help with my ends

I wash my hair every 5-7 days but by the 3rd night my ends feels really rough.  I wear my hair down roller set and every night I add a little moisturizer and re roll my hair.  I just trimmed my hair last week so it's not that it needs a trim I don't think but I was to try everything else before I start cutting my ends.

What can I use on my ends at night before rolling.  Does anyone else have this problem.  

TIA


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 23, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Hi fluffylocks!  Thanks so much for this henna gloss recipe. Looks like this is something that I can definitely do. My hair also loves ORS conditioner. I wonder if I can use that with my henna gloss mixture instead of a cheapie con. because I really love this stuff. I'll try it this weekend when I do my rollerset. BTW, I'm loving that pic of Chilli. That's ma' girl.


 
HEY!!!

I havent used it with ors conditoner yet ( just trying to use up some crap first), but im def. going to try that ooooh yes. Let me know how you like it when you do it!
I love Chilli to, she and her hair are soo pretty   

So, what are the general idea like from this thread
Henna
biotin
Volimizing/thicking products ?


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 23, 2007)

LadyR said:


> Ladies help I need help with my ends
> 
> I wash my hair every 5-7 days but by the 3rd night my ends feels really rough. I wear my hair down roller set and every night I add a little moisturizer and re roll my hair. I just trimmed my hair last week so it's not that it needs a trim I don't think but I was to try everything else before I start cutting my ends.
> 
> ...


 
So your ends are drying out...this is what i can think of

-If your using something kind of watery/runny, maybe you can use something really thick, so the moisture will stay in longer---like profective healthy ends, and seal with a thicker type oil, like africas best oil 

-If you are using a water based moisturizer, maybe you can try alittle of a glycerin/humecant type moisturizer on your ends 


Also, I've heard of a couple of people saying that they wash every 3 days because their hair and scalp begin to get dry/itchy and their hair looses what it had going on


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 23, 2007)

LadyR,

When you moisturize your ends, try sealing them with castor oil.  Castor Oil seems to help my ends when they're a little dry.  Also, try using a little conditioner as a moisturizer (this helps my ends as well.)  Another thing that's really good is Patient1's Hair2Heaven Endall Healthy ends cream(I forget the exact name).  I love that stuff.   But I think she's on  sabbatical until September.  Meanwhile try the conditioner and castor oil.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 23, 2007)

fluffylocks said:


> So your ends are drying out...this is what i can think of
> 
> -If your using something kind of watery/runny, maybe you can use something really thick, so the moisture will stay in longer---like profective healthy ends, and seal with a thicker type oil, like africas best oil
> 
> ...


 
LadyR, this is good advice. I use a watery leave-in moisturizer, so I seal my ends with castor oil. This morning I awoke to well moisturized ends and lost absolutely NO hair. No hair was in my comb. There was no hair on my shoulders or back. My guess is that you should be careful of how much you use. Depending on your density use about a quarter size of product. I use a quarter size for my hair, then seal using about a dime size of castor oil. I think do one big bantu knot, tie up with a silk scarf, then go to bed. In the morning, I unwrap my know and my hair was so nice, shiny and smooth.

@Fluffy: I wholeheartedly believe that biotin/pantothenic acid (B5)/bamboo silica has helped to thicken my hair up a bit. These along with sealing the hair with castor oil, focusing on the ends. This a great combination. I eventually want to look into trying a thickening protein shake. There are some of those around but I'm looking for one that doesn't make you gain weight. I don't need or want any of that.


----------



## ladytq (Aug 23, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> LadyR, this is good advice. I use a watery leave-in moisturizer, so I seal my ends with castor oil. This morning I awoke to well moisturized ends and lost absolutely NO hair. No hair was in my comb. There was no hair on my shoulders or back. My guess is that you should be careful of how much you use. Depending on your density use about a quarter size of product. I use a quarter size for my hair, then seal using about a dime size of castor oil. I think do one big bantu knot, tie up with a silk scarf, then go to bed. In the morning, I unwrap my know and my hair was so nice, shiny and smooth.
> 
> @Fluffy: I wholeheartedly believe that biotin/pantothenic acid (B5)/bamboo silica has helped to thicken my hair up a bit. These along with sealing the hair with castor oil, focusing on the ends. This a great combination. I eventually want to look into trying a thickening protein shake. There are some of those around but I'm looking for one that doesn't make you gain weight. I don't need or want any of that.


 
GIRRRRL, I'm with you on that castor oil and the conditoner(Elucence MB)! I wanted to rave about it but it's only been 3 days so I wanted to test it out a little while longer before I start saying "My hair is HEALED"!!!!


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 23, 2007)

ladytq said:


> GIRRRRL, I'm with you on that castor oil and the conditoner(Elucence MB)! I wanted to rave about it but it's only been 3 days so I wanted to test it out a little while longer before I start saying "My hair is HEALED"!!!!



Elucence MB is the bomb on ends that's what I normally use. But, I'm on the All Aveda challenge and haven't use it on my ends in a while.


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks ladies,

I will try the castor oil. Can I get castor oil at Walmart. 

What I will do is: moisturze my entire head with water base moisturizer and then as I am rolling my hair I will put a little castor oil on my ends. Correct? Also can I use castor oil on wet hair when I wash it?

I think that I will also go back to washing every 3 days instead of 5 days.


----------



## ladytq (Aug 23, 2007)

LadyR said:


> Thanks ladies,
> 
> I will try the castor oil. Can I get castor oil at Walmart.
> 
> ...


 
I bought mine from Whole Food. I'm not sure about Walmart, mabey the other ladies can chime in. 

As for using castor oil on wet hair I'm not sure. I have been using it on dry hair. My hair doesn't respond well to me puting products on it when its wet. Since you are a fine hair ladies you might want to use a light oil, like jojoba oil or coconut oil mixed with the castor oil to thin it out a bit. This will cut the thickness down and allow you apply easily through the hair. HTH


----------



## ladytq (Aug 23, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> Elucence MB is the bomb on ends that's what I normally use. But, I'm on the All Aveda challenge and haven't use it on my ends in a while.


 

This conditioner and castor oil has been the best moisturizer/sealer combo I've used so far, but again I'm still testing this out.  

If this combo is a winner, what in the world am I gonna do with all these products I have in my cabinets.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 23, 2007)

fluffylocks said:


> Yeah, that seems like a great time. I usually leave it on for an hour or two, sometimes overnight. It seems to work best if you can use some heat from a dome for 15 min-20 min. though
> 
> ETA---I was just looking at your staples and my hair loves the EXACT same things---carefree( and nothing else), mango butter & a scarf, castor oil ect.
> also ORS pak, ( dont know if your hair loves that conditoner also)
> ...


 
Thanks for the answer to my ?  and the recipe!!! I can't wait to try it. Also,my hair does like the ORS paks.  Do you have an online hair album?


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 24, 2007)

ladytq said:


> This conditioner and castor oil has been the best moisturizer/sealer combo I've used so far, but again I'm still testing this out.
> 
> If this combo is a winner, what in the world am I gonna do with all these products I have in my cabinets.



  Girl, you may have give your products away.  LOL!!!


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 24, 2007)

SelfStyled said:


> Thanks for the answer to my ?  and the recipe!!! I can't wait to try it. Also,my hair does like the ORS paks. Do you have an online hair album?


 

You welcome! No, not yet. I just took my first picture last month or the around the start of this month once i made it to shoulder/collarbone length, so once i make it to APL in Dec ( fingerscrossed ), or even if i dont make it, ima figure out how to make a fotki then 

ETA--I just peaked in your fotki, and we're kind of like twins---maybe we'll make it to our goals at the same time


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 24, 2007)

I had a wonderful wash this morning. I felt like my hair needed some protein but many protein conditioners do more harm than good to my fine hair. I used the hask placenta and henna pac and  Fabolous! I still have body but my hair doesn't feel hard or dry as a twig. It only cost me 2 bucks.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 24, 2007)

ladytq said:


> Hey AlantaJJ thank for the input. Hummm I might have to get some of that. PJism I think that has also been a culprit.


 
I need to be locked up in PJ prison!!  My dad is coming to visit next month, have GOT to find a place to hide all my products... It doesn't matter that I am a grown woman with a child of her own, my dad will talk about me bad for "having all those shampoos!! How much shampoo do you need?"  He thinks its all shampoo....perhaps he has a point!


----------



## hOnii (Aug 24, 2007)

So I think I've _finally_ found the culprit for the significant thinning/cutting out of the left side of my hair-- that darn banana clip!! I love it though.. it's my fave tool to do my hair up for work, or even to just go out, but I can definitely feel the difference. It is slowly cutting out the sides, and even a little at the nape. I think, that for my fine hair, using this daily, or every other day is just as damaging as having in braids, because of the tension and stress it causes on my hair. I'm just glad I figured it out before it did any more damage than it has already :-(


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 25, 2007)

hOnii said:


> So I think I've _finally_ found the culprit for the significant thinning/cutting out of the left side of my hair-- that darn banana clip!! I love it though.. it's my fave tool to do my hair up for work, or even to just go out, but I can definitely feel the difference. It is slowly cutting out the sides, and even a little at the nape. I think, that for my fine hair, using this daily, or every other day is just as damaging as having in braids, because of the tension and stress it causes on my hair. I'm just glad I figured it out before it did any more damage than it has already :-(


 
THAT IS SO ANNOYING!  If ain't one thing its another.  If we bun too much we'll get breakage, ponytail too much = breakage, clipping up can cause thinning in the middle, etc. etc.  Its so hard to figure out what to do so that there is little manipulation, hair protection, and no breakage.
Sorry for my rant...I'm glad you caught it early.


----------



## hOnii (Aug 25, 2007)

Unfortunately I didn't catch it soon enough..I've been using this for months... maybe even close to a year! But I recently started using it almost every day for work, and couldn't seem to put a finger on what was causing my hair to cut out. I wonder what I'm supposed to do with my hair for work now!!! erplexed


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 25, 2007)

hOnii said:


> Unfortunately I didn't catch it soon enough..I've been using this for months... maybe even close to a year! But I recently started using it almost every day for work, and couldn't seem to put a finger on what was causing my hair to cut out. I wonder what I'm supposed to do with my hair for work now!!! erplexed


 
The only think I've been doing is very loosely putting my hair in a kind of low ponytail (soaking my scrunchie or ponytail holder in oil first) and then putting a phony pony or phony bun over my own hair.  I rotate it by moving it off to the right or off to the left, low in the center or right in the middle in the back of my head.  I also will gently twist my hair up and either bobby pin it or clip it up with a cut hair pin.  
I can't rollerset yet because my hair was breaking too much when I was handling it the last time I tried to roller set it and twistouts look a hot mess on me! Soooo....hopefully, some of that will help.  Good luck!
P.S. The cowashing (no poo) has been working great for me.  Its only been a week and my breakage has cut back soooo dramatically.  I just moisturize in the morning and use the Mizani H20 every other night and my hair is responding wonderfully.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 25, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> THAT IS SO ANNOYING!  *If ain't one thing its another.  If we bun too much we'll get breakage, ponytail too much = breakage, clipping up can cause thinning in the middle, etc. etc.  Its so hard to figure out what to do so that there is little manipulation, hair protection, and no breakage.*Sorry for my rant...I'm glad you caught it early.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> THAT IS SO ANNOYING! If ain't one thing its another. If we bun too much we'll get breakage, ponytail too much = breakage, clipping up can cause thinning in the middle, etc. etc. Its so hard to figure out what to do so that there is little manipulation, hair protection, and no breakage.
> Sorry for my rant...I'm glad you caught it early.


 
 That is how i feel..........


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Thin/Fine Support Thread - Boundless Tresses*

Hi Ladies,

I am looking for a way to thicken up my hairline while I am wearing my protective styling (Lace Fronts)

Has anyone tried the Boundless Tresses?  I saw the FAQ thread, but I am really interested in the results that ladies are getting using the product.

Any experiences here?

Thanks for you input.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Thin/Fine Support Thread - Boundless Tresses*



AtlantaJJ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am looking for a way to thicken up my hairline while I am wearing my protective styling (Lace Fronts)
> 
> ...


 
I think I read that fine haired ladies are having problems using BT because of dryness and breakage issues.  I have a couple of bottles that I rarely use because I can't be consistent for fear of breakage and shedding.  

I have heard great things about castor oil and keeping your nape and your hairline extremely moisturized.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Thin/Fine Support Thread - Boundless Tresses*



Cayenne0622 said:


> I think I read that fine haired ladies are having problems using BT because of dryness and breakage issues. I have a couple of bottles that I rarely use because I can't be consistent for fear of breakage and shedding.
> 
> I have heard great things about castor oil and keeping your nape and your hairline extremely moisturized.


 
I have been reading about that also, most people seem to use the BT on teh scalp only and other oils to seal the hair. BT should be used sparingly on the scalp only and from what I'm reading it sounds like it really works.  I'm seriously considering giving it a try, I will just have to step up with my moisture while using it.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Thin/Fine Support Thread - Boundless Tresses*



AtlantaJJ said:


> I have been reading about that also, most people seem to use the BT on teh scalp only and other oils to seal the hair. BT should be used sparingly on the scalp only and from what I'm reading it sounds like it really works. I'm seriously considering giving it a try, I will just have to step up with my moisture while using it.


 
True..but I read that a lot of people experienced a lot of shedding either for a short when they first started using it or consistently.  I may consider it again once I get my breakage under control.  I'd only use it on my nape and edges though and like you said, very sparingly.


----------



## neonbright (Aug 26, 2007)

I use Boundless Tresses on my edges and on my daughter spot and we have not experienced no shedding or dryness.  Infact my daughter had a dry spot but not anymore.  My edges was looking bad this past week due to the fast growth I am glad I got a touch up.  One thing for sure I use it sparingly, I don't need much.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Aug 27, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean!  I don’t even know what to add, b/c I feel like I’m still learning too!


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2007)

Update:

 Re:  Nexxus Mousse Plus Alcohol Free Voumizing Foam Styler

Got my touch-up relaxer on Saturday where my hairstylist cut and balanced my hair.  I have several layers because of breakage issues on my crown.  He suggested I stop using henna for awhile.  He thinks the henna is making my hair hard which makes my hair break on my coarser strands.  I was unhappy when he told me this...erplexed

Well he did use the Mousse and it was ok.  My hair was a little fuller, but I am not sure I like how it made my hair feel when it was all said and done.

I will continue to use it until it is gone.

My hairstylist said that I should blowdry my hair after washing because it would help to smooth the cuticle and help prevent my hair from snapping a bit.

I am going to listen to him; when he was doing my hair, my hair was longer, stronger and no breakage.  I guess I am not good at doing my own hair. 

I went so far as to purchase a flatiron (I bought the FHI Heat Platform) to aid in smoothing my strands.  I will use this after airdrying and at least once a month.  I have purchased heat protectorant (CHI and I ordered the FHI Hot Sauce).


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 30, 2007)

Will you keep us posted, JN? I'm interested in your progress.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 30, 2007)

january noir said:


> Update:
> 
> Re: Nexxus Mousse Plus Alcohol Free Voumizing Foam Styler
> 
> ...


 
I won't be blow drying my hair but I tend to agree with him because my hair snaps more when I just wear it in an airdried bun versus when I would flat iron my hair and then bun it for the rest of the week.  I think going forward I will shampoo and flat iron my hair once a week.


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Will you keep us posted, JN? I'm interested in your progress.


 
Sure will! 

I have noticed so far since my visit to my hairdresser and my first attempt at flatironing my hair (never did it before) that I have *less hair fall*.

Could be the reconstructor after my touch up too. 

I need to post some pics...


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2007)

january noir said:


> Sure will!
> 
> I have noticed so far since my visit to my hairdresser and my first attempt at flatironing my hair (never did it before) that I have *less hair fall*.
> 
> ...


 
Also forgot to add.  I had to have a good CUT!  I had ONE LLLLOOONG section in the back after my touch up; bottom of my shoulder blade and the rest was all uneven and raggedy.


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> I won't be blow drying my hair but I tend to agree with him because my hair snaps more when I just wear it in an airdried bun versus when I would flat iron my hair and then bun it for the rest of the week. I think going forward I will shampoo and flat iron my hair once a week.


 
That's why I bought the flatiron Cayenne.  
I have airdried for so long at home (had cut down going to get my hair done; only for touch-ups) that I didn't have heat appliances.

I broke down, bought a hairdry and the flatiron and noticed immediately that I have less hair falling out when I comb and handle my hair.  It's finer because the strands are sleeker, but I can live with that!

I guess airdrying is best when you have heat damaged hair, but if it's not, then a little heat on the hair is actually a good thing perhaps...

There is a thread that resurfaced the other day and it's just what I needed about *Using heat safely, turning up the heat*.  I am gong to follow this...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=129013&referrerid=17993


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 30, 2007)

january noir said:


> That's why I bought the flatiron Cayenne.
> I have airdried for so long at home (had cut down going to get my hair done; only for touch-ups) that I didn't have heat appliances.
> 
> I broke down, bought a hairdry and the flatiron and noticed immediately that I have less hair falling out when I comb and handle my hair.  It's finer because the strands are sleeker, but I can live with that!
> ...


Part of the air drying issue is that heat helps smooth the cuticle. For fine hair ladies like us, allowing our already thinner cuticle to dry raised and then try to style can just as much damage as using heat.


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> Part of the air drying issue is that heat helps smooth the cuticle. For fine hair ladies like us, allowing our already thinner cuticle to dry raised and then try to style can just as much damage as using heat.


 
I see that now.   Now to keep heat damage to nil


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 30, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> Part of the air drying issue is that heat helps smooth the cuticle. For fine hair ladies like us, allowing our already thinner cuticle to dry raised and then try to style can just as much damage as using heat.


 
Makes sense!  Thanks Gym.


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 30, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> Part of the air drying issue is that heat helps smooth the cuticle. For fine hair ladies like us, allowing our already thinner cuticle to dry raised and then try to style can just as much damage as using heat.


 

I understand this completly...i was wondering why my hair didnt look "right" when i airdry and flatiron, and i realized that the hair tends to look better when dryed with some kind of heat, i was trying to go by ladies who said they use no heat to dry, but realized that alot of them use dome dryers, and that is still some form of heat to help the hair dry better versus nothing at all

But this is where im confused.....

High ph's open/ruff the cuticles
Low ph's close/smooth the cuticle

Heat openes the cuticles
Cold water closes/smooth the cuticle

So why is it that blowdrying & rollersetting (dome drying) make the hair feel smoother, because it's heat, shouldnt the hair be in feeling worse than airdrying? 

I read something on this forum where a poster said our hair is jut like fibers on clothes, and how clothes out the dryer always feel better than clothes left to hang and dry.....but i still dont get it. 

Maybe thats why heat isnt good for you, but can be at the same time


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2007)

Here is an article on hairboutique.com with some interesting tips for thin/fine hair.  I learned a few things...
FINE HAIR SOLUTIONS: *The lowdown on which cuts, styling techniques and products really work for fine and thinning hair*.Victoria WurdingerDate: 7/1/2001

http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip109.htm


----------



## hOnii (Aug 31, 2007)

oooh.. that link was great. very informative. 

I'm wondering if this is really best:

_"You've probably heard that you should use lower blow-dryer heat settings (less heat) for fine hair, so you don't "scorch" or heat-damage hair. The truth is, it matters more your hair is exposed to heat for less time. So, use high heat and dry your hair faster. Don't use a lower setting and expose your hair to heat for a much longer period of time." _

hm...


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 31, 2007)

fluffylocks said:


> I understand this completly...i was wondering why my hair didnt look "right" when i airdry and flatiron, and i realized that the hair tends to look better when dryed with some kind of heat, i was trying to go by ladies who said they use no heat to dry, but realized that alot of them use dome dryers, and that is still some form of heat to help the hair dry better versus nothing at all
> 
> But this is where im confused.....
> 
> ...



Heat smooths the cuticle but it can damage it, therefore making the cuticle more prone to be raised. This why rollersetting makes your hair feel smooth. Part of it is the plastic roller and the tension but I notice that my air dried sets still don't feel the same. Using heat constantly will damage your hair....there is no doubt about that. For me however, air drying still gives me damage because I have to manipulate it more when I flat iron it out. That is why I have just been sticking with rollersets. 

As far as the cold water rinse thing.....many stylists are saying that its not true.


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 31, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> Heat smooths the cuticle but it can damage it, therefore making the cuticle more prone to be raised. This why rollersetting makes your hair feel smooth. Part of it is the plastic roller and the tension but I notice that my air dried sets still don't feel the same. Using heat constantly will damage your hair....there is no doubt about that. For me however, air drying still gives me damage because I have to manipulate it more when I flat iron it out. That is why I have just been sticking with rollersets.
> 
> As far as the cold water rinse thing.....many stylists are saying that its not true.


 

Okay thanks, that makes alot of sence

I didnt know that about the cold rinse thing, it has to be alittle true though because before you condition you use warm water, or you go under a hooded dryer to deepcondtion, or use hot steam, because the hair will open up and accept when its under heat (and i guess around water also or wet), i dont think it will work if you try to deepcodntion with cold air...so cold water, even if its only alittle bit should do the exact opposite of heat when around water/wet..... but oh well.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 31, 2007)

fluffylocks said:


> Okay thanks, that makes alot of sence
> 
> I didnt know that about the cold rinse thing, it has to be alittle true though because before you condition you use warm water, or you go under a hooded dryer to deepcondtion, or use hot steam, because the hair will open up and accept when its under heat (and i guess around water also or wet), i dont think it will work if you try to deepcodntion with cold air...so cold water, even if its only alittle bit should do the exact opposite of heat when around water/wet..... but oh well.


The cold water thing confuses me but my theory is that cold water will not rinse as much conditioner residue out as warm water will so you hair feels smoother.


----------



## prtybrwnis (Sep 1, 2007)

Thin, fine hair checking in.  check out my fotki and give me suggestions please.  Just a little more thickness please!

_http://public.fotki.com/*prtybrwnis*_


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 1, 2007)

january noir said:


> That's why I bought the flatiron Cayenne.
> I have airdried for so long at home (had cut down going to get my hair done; only for touch-ups) that I didn't have heat appliances.
> 
> I broke down, bought a hairdry and the flatiron and noticed immediately that I have less hair falling out when I comb and handle my hair. It's finer because the strands are sleeker, but I can live with that!
> ...


You bring up a good point, my hair always does better with a little heat right after washing (not between) It helps it not break and it apears healthier. I know that is counter to what is stated on the board, but that's my experience.  My hair is not relaxed bone straight however...if it was I would try to avoid the heat.  

I am really interested in on of those FHI irons, they must be the bomb to cost so darn much!!


----------



## neonbright (Sep 1, 2007)

Since my main source of heat now is when I sit under the hair dryer to roller set, I don't look at it as bad heat for your hair.  I love my ION Ionic Blow dryer but I haven't used it in months and probably won't use it unless I am blowing my roots out.  If I want or need some curl or bump on the ends of my hair, I use my Conair Curling iron and I haven't used this in weeks, the Saran roller wrap works so well for me it last until I wash again.

My last stretch was short 8 weeks only, I just couldn't hair 2 more weeks' but from now on I will stretch for 10 weeks.  If I have to I will blow my roots out for the great final touch for the saran wrap.

I believe if used correctly and sparely heat can be a friend to hair.


----------



## january noir (Sep 1, 2007)

prtybrwnis said:


> Thin, fine hair checking in. check out my fotki and give me suggestions please. Just a little more thickness please!
> 
> _http://public.fotki.com/*prtybrwnis*_http://public.fotki.com/prtybrwnis


 
Welcome welcome! 

You've come to the right place.  I checked out your fotki and you are gorgeous!  Love your eyes!  Your hair is lovely and your edges are similar to mine!  I think (I am not the expert here) that you are a 3c/4a.
Am I safe to presume your are relaxed?  I could not tell from the fotki.
What is your regimen?

Anyhow, there is no magic bullet out there for us; just products that give the temporary illusion of thicker fuller hair.

The things I have tried (supplements, castor oil, mousse, etc.) help, but  cannot change what grows out of my head!    

For starters I think tips you find on this support thread will help us in our journey; sharing what each of us have discovered about thin/fine hair.


----------



## january noir (Sep 1, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> You bring up a good point, my hair always does better with a little heat right after washing (not between) It helps it not break and it apears healthier. I know that is counter to what is stated on the board, but that's my experience.


 


neonbright said:


> I believe if used correctly and sparely heat can be a friend to hair.


 
I think this is a theory to pay attention to.  I blowdryed & flatironed my hair on Monday and it's Saturday today and I haven't had to do anything extra to my hair to make it look decent.  
I will be careful and only use either the blowdryer or the flatiron and not both.   I will leave that up to my hairstylist to do when I get my hair done. 

And another thing...
I am going back to getting my hair done every other week by my hairstylist.  He can see and correct any possible setbacks before they take a toll on my hair.  My hair was better when he did it.


----------



## prtybrwnis (Sep 1, 2007)

january noir said:


> Welcome welcome!
> 
> You've come to the right place. I checked out your fotki and you are gorgeous! Love your eyes! Your hair is lovely and your edges are similar to mine! I think (I am not the expert here) that you are a 3c/4a.
> Am I safe to presume your are relaxed? I could not tell from the fotki.
> ...


 
Thanks JN!  Yes, my hair is relaxed.  I'm at 8 1/2 weeks stretched right now.  My avatar was from last weekend.  I'm trying to get all the tips I can from you guys.  When I get my hair done at the salon it looks much fuller.  Also, when I roller set it's fuller. Otherwise, I'm trying to maneuver my edges to cover up my scalp.  It's been like this since I was a child but somehow I keep hoping I can change it a little.  We'll see.  I tried to go natural but my hair gets too frizzy and wavy.  That would of probably made my hair thicker if I could sustain a press.


----------



## Blu217 (Sep 1, 2007)

My hair is fine, medium density. I have always felt like a lot of you--that it was really hard to do much with it. My hair HATES anything heavy like grease or oils, hates straight and hates wraps--it'll just fly away and separate. What it loves is curls, so I wear rollersets anytime my hair is down. Otherwise I pull it back. I use poo, con, a leave-in and a setting lotion. And during the week I'll apply something to my ends to keep them healthy.

I've started to lose some hair, so now density is more a priority than ever. I found that henna does a nice job creating some thickness; I also use thickening shampoos now and again to get some extra volume. And yes--I definitely do a lot of arranging to make sure stuff is covered and looking as full as it can before I go out--especially now, with hair loss. 

I've come to accept that we don't all get the thick, luscious locks other women are blessed with. But my hair is soft, grows like a weed and looks beautiful when it's done, so that's OK. I do believe in wearing styles that complement us, not styles that simply demonstrate our love for long hair. If you look worlds better with shorter hair, why not look your best? I've worn both short and long styles through the years, and hands down I look better with longer hair. So that's what I strive for. Hair is meant to complement our features, so I'd say go with what works best for yours--whether it's long OR short hair.


----------



## january noir (Sep 1, 2007)

Blu217 said:


> My hair is fine, medium density. I have always felt like a lot of you--that it was really hard to do much with it. My hair HATES anything heavy like grease or oils, hates straight and hates wraps--it'll just fly away and separate. What it loves is curls, so I wear rollersets anytime my hair is down. Otherwise I pull it back. I use poo, con, a leave-in and a setting lotion. And during the week I'll apply something to my ends to keep them healthy.
> 
> I've started to lose some hair, so now density is more a priority than ever. I found that henna does a nice job creating some thickness; I also use thickening shampoos now and again to get some extra volume. And yes--I definitely do a lot of arranging to make sure stuff is covered and looking as full as it can before I go out--especially now, with hair loss.
> 
> I've come to accept that we don't all get the thick, luscious locks other women are blessed with. But my hair is soft, grows like a weed and looks beautiful when it's done, so that's OK. I do believe in wearing styles that complement us, not styles that simply demonstrate our love for long hair. If you look worlds better with shorter hair, why not look your best? I've worn both short and long styles through the years, and hands down I look better with longer hair. So that's what I strive for. Hair is meant to complement our features, so I'd say go with what works best for yours--whether it's long OR short hair.


 
Hi Blu!  Glad you stopped by! 
I definitely hear what you are saying and appreciate your comments.

I have genetically thin hair and as I age my hair gets thinner and thinner.
I don't have alopecia, but I battle a thinning crown and wispy sides.

I dread wearing my hair out and resort to just pulling it back on a daily basis and sometimes throw on a wig or my UPA.  I've had full weaves and sew in ponytails for many, many years until early last year when my sister died.  When that happened I realized what was really important and decided to wear my own hair, no matter what!   I said to the world, "this is me, take or leave it!"

Whenever I do wear my hair down, I spend a lot of time arranging and so on, to make it appear fuller and just recently, I have been battling more breakage in the crown area so my hairstylist cut and balanced my hair which had grown to my shoulder blades, but was so thin, it wasn't worth the length.

Anyhow, it is a battle, but it's worth fighting.  There are so many products and techniques we can use to make us beautiful (and we are!) so let's rejoice in that and keep it moving! 

Love ya!


----------



## BeautyPoint (Sep 2, 2007)

Another fine hair sista checking in. 

Thanks to my stylist, I have recovered from having fine and weak hair. She uses Back To Basics fortifying shampoo and conditioner on my hair which has strengthen and thicken my hair. It also leaves my hair silky and shiny.  It contains wheat proteins, corn and soy and it smells sooooooo good. My stylist told me that fortifying shampoo is best for my hair type because it builds the hair and that too much protein is not good for it. 

You can buy back to basics at Ulta, beauty brands or even in the salon at Walmart. Well worth the money. 





http://www.backtobasics.com/haircare/fortifying.php


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 2, 2007)

mosaiksoul said:


> Another fine hair sista checking in.
> 
> Thanks to my stylist, I have recovered from having fine and weak hair. She uses Back To Basics fortifying shampoo and conditioner on my hair which has strengthen and thicken my hair. It also leaves my hair silky and shiny. It contains wheat proteins, corn and soy and it smells sooooooo good. My stylist told me that fortifying shampoo is best for my hair type because it builds the hair and that too much protein is not good for it.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like a good product.  I may put it on my to try list.


----------



## january noir (Sep 2, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Sounds like a good product. I may put it on my to try list.


 
Me too!


----------



## BeautyPoint (Sep 2, 2007)

The Back To Basics product has been a blessing for me and my daughter's hair along with the Affirm's Moisture Plus relaxer. 

I had to start over with my hair growth due to breakage caused by me putting too much protein in my hair. So I am now happy that I am learning about the right products to put in my hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 2, 2007)

mosaiksoul said:


> The Back To Basics product has been a blessing for me and my daughter's hair along with the *Affirm's Moisture Plus relaxer. *
> 
> I had to start over with my hair growth due to breakage caused by me putting too much protein in my hair. So I am now happy that I am learning about the right products to put in my hair.


The No-Lye relaxer does well on your hair? I thought no-lye was bad for our fine hair....I remember Affirm being a good relaxer for me back in the day.  I am very interested in their Fiberguard formula.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies! 
My hair is fine with medium desity. I normally wear my down throughout the week and I rely on rollersets to provide more volume & movement for my hair. I believe the "less is more" concept is crucial for fine hair types. I pre poo, wash, & conditon once a week. I use a liquid & cream leave in & a dab of serum to seal each time I rollerset to avoid weighing my hair down. 
I look forward to learning & sharing with my fine hair sistas


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 3, 2007)

_.............................................._


----------



## BeautyPoint (Sep 3, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> The No-Lye relaxer does well on your hair? I thought no-lye was bad for our fine hair....I remember Affirm being a good relaxer for me back in the day. I am very interested in their Fiberguard formula.


 
For some reason it works very well on my hair. My stylist started me off using the Fiberguard on my hair and then once it regained its strength she switched me to MoisturePlus. The Fiberguard was really good because my hair was REALLY damaged and now it looks alot healthier.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 3, 2007)

mosaiksoul said:


> For some reason it works very well on my hair. My stylist started me off using the Fiberguard on my hair and then once it regained its strength she switched me to MoisturePlus. The Fiberguard was really good because my hair was REALLY damaged and now it looks alot healthier.


 
I had o.k. results with Affirm but nothing good enough to make me spend the money to get it again.  My hair has been enjoying Optimum MultiMineral Mild.  I'm glad its working for you though.  Ain't nothing like a good relaxer.


----------



## BeautyPoint (Sep 3, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> I had o.k. results with Affirm but nothing good enough to make me spend the money to get it again. My hair has been enjoying Optimum MultiMineral Mild. I'm glad its working for you though. Ain't nothing like a good relaxer.


 
I haven't heard of Optimum MultiMineral Mild. I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 3, 2007)

mosaiksoul said:


> I haven't heard of Optimum MultiMineral Mild. I'm going to have to try that.


 
It's a lye relaxer.  I really like it!  It has a pre-neutralizing step that is supposed to restore your hair's ph and all that.  Good stuff.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 3, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> I had o.k. results with Affirm but nothing good enough to make me spend the money to get it again. My hair has been enjoying* Optimum MultiMineral Mild*. I'm glad its working for you though. Ain't nothing like a good relaxer.


This is what I plan to relax with in 3 weeks. I have been using Silk Elements mild but im not really impressed


----------



## fluffylocks (Sep 3, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> It's a lye relaxer. I really like it! It has a pre-neutralizing step that is supposed to restore your hair's ph and all that. Good stuff.


 
A couple of people said it has all the relaxer types 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php/t-123780.html


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 4, 2007)

mosaiksoul said:


> For some reason it works very well on my hair. My stylist started me off using the Fiberguard on my hair and then once it regained its strength she switched me to MoisturePlus. The Fiberguard was really good because my hair was REALLY damaged and now it looks alot healthier.


Thank you for that feedback, that is the impression I have gotten through all my research and just remembering from before that Afirm worked well with my hair. Fiberguard sounds even better than before.

I appreciate all the information you shared and that is shared as a whole on this thread.  You ladies are top notch and just a delight, and have motivated me to try again to get my locs back to where they once were.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 4, 2007)

*My Story*

Hi there!!

I found this board back in August of last year. Prior to that I wore micro braids or braids of any type for 7 straight years.  I love to workout, run and sweat and they were just so easy to handle.  Little did I know that i was damaging my hair follicles and causing traction alopecia at my hairline.  The odd thing about it was that I took my braids out last Sept and wore my hair out for about 4 months before it actually completely broke off in the front.  I now attribute it to a no-lye relaxer coupled with my already sensitive scalp from the years of wearing braids.

Needless to say I was devastated. I started wearing lace front wigs in March as a protective style. My hair now is growing, but the hairline is growing in slowly.  I have not attached my LF for the past week to see if using a Boundless Treasures type product with sulfur will help my edges grow back.  I can see progress in just 1 week from not having the lace front attached and doing massages, using the oil treatment, etc.

I really have hope since I have come back go the board. I didn't have hope initially so I just stopped posting a while back.  I'm glad to be back.

Please keep those great tips and success stories coming, they are feeding my motivation every day!


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 4, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> It's a lye relaxer. I really like it! It has a pre-neutralizing step that is supposed to restore your hair's ph and all t hat. Good stuff.


 
This is why I love LHCF.I have never heard of this relaxer until today, where have you ladies been able to buy this from?


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: My Story*



AtlantaJJ said:


> Hi there!!
> 
> I found this board back in August of last year. Prior to that I wore micro braids or braids of any type for 7 straight years. I love to workout, run and sweat and they were just so easy to handle. Little did I know that i was damaging my hair follicles and causing traction alopeical at my hairline. The odd thing about it was that I took my braids out last Sept and wore my hair out for about 4 months before it actually completely broke off in the front. I now attribute it to a no-lye relaxer coupled with my already sensitive scalp from the years of wearing braides.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Back JJ!!! It is hard balancing our different hair issues and the desire to be healthy, etc. Sometimes unknowingly we end up causing more damage than we ever intended. Thanks for sharing your story,  it really resonated with me! Do not give up hope! I think the BT can help and if not than you'll keep going until you find out what works for you.  I wanted to share this link with you from Carib girls fotki(hopefully she doesn't mind), she has had some good progress with BT in only 30 days to help bring back her temples -  http://public.fotki.com/caribgirl/temple-tresses/journey-to-temple-t/.  Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 4, 2007)

SelfStyled said:


> This is why I love LHCF.I have never heard of this relaxer until today, where have you ladies been able to buy this from?


SelfStyled, I've seen this at Sally's.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies! I am currently using Aveda's Universal Styling Creme for daily moisture. Im curious to hear what some of you are using & how often. TIA


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 4, 2007)

fluffylocks said:


> A couple of people said it has all the relaxer types
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php/t-123780.html


 
Thanks for posting that link.  I'm really confused on how it could be lye and no-lye though.  Its listed as lye, which is why I used it.  If I notice any unusual dryness after this relaxer, I will stop using it because no-lye relaxers my hair look dry!!!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 4, 2007)

ItsyBitsy said:


> This is what I plan to relax with in 3 weeks. I have been using Silk Elements mild but im not really impressed


 
Be careful with switching relaxers.  I'm hoping this one will be my best friend for the next couple of years.  I had been using Designer's Touch for a longggg time and then went to a couple of stylists and they both slapped Affirm on my hair.  It costs too much and I wasn't happy with the results.  I tried Silk Elements but it burned me.  I tried going back to Designer's Touch but was not pleased with the outcome.  I just used Optimum Multimineral for my relaxer 8 weeks ago and I'll be using it again this time.  Keeping my fingers crossed for good results again.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 4, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Be careful with switching relaxers. I'm hoping this one will be my best friend for the next couple of years. I had been using Designer's Touch for a longggg time and then went to a couple of stylists and they both slapped Affirm on my hair. It costs too much and I wasn't happy with the results. I tried Silk Elements but it burned me. I tried going back to Designer's Touch but was not pleased with the outcome. I just used Optimum Multimineral for my relaxer 8 weeks ago and I'll be using it again this time. Keeping my fingers crossed for good results again.


Thanks Cayenne. I tried to stick with the silk Elements but I had underprocessed patches each time I use it. I even adjusted the processing time & I started in a different spot. I have used this the last 3 times I relaxed. Hopefully with Optimum I'll get postive results like you 
Did you get yours from Sally's?


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 4, 2007)

ItsyBitsy said:


> Thanks Cayenne. I tried to stick with the silk Elements but I had underprocessed patches each time I use it. I even adjusted the processing time & I started in a different spot. I have used this the last 3 times I relaxed. Hopefully with Optimum I'll get postive results like you
> Did you get yours from Sally's?


 
I got mine at the beauty supply store.  Good luck!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thin haired relaxed ladies.... please list your info below:

(1) Relaxer
(2) Shampoo
(3) Deep conditioner
(4) Daily moisturizer

I think I'm coming to the realization that I'm not using a top notch deep moisturizing conditioner.  I'm getting excited at the thought of something as simple as switching my deep con may be the answer to my prayers.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## GodsPromises (Sep 5, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Thin haired relaxed ladies.... please list your info below:
> 
> (1) Relaxer
> (2) Shampoo
> ...


 
(1) Relaxer - *ORS Lye*
(2) Shampoo - *I was using ORS Aloe, but after the rave I am trying CON ( Green bottle) so far so good*
(3) Deep conditioner *- Right now Capila Aloe (Dominican) and sometimes ORS Pak*
(4) Daily moisturizer -* Silk Elements Leave-In, Mizani H2o Nighttime treatment and sometimes African Best Carrot Oil Cream*


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 5, 2007)

(1) Relaxer - Silk Elements mild

(2) Shampoo- Aveda Shampure, Detoxifyer, DR, Brilliant

(3) Deep conditioner- Moisture --- Kenra MC or Aubrey's Honeysuckle rose / Protien---Aveda DR Treatment & Conditoner or Aubrey's GPB

(4) Daily moisturizer - Aveda Universal Styling Creme


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 5, 2007)

LadyR said:


> (1) Relaxer - *ORS Lye*
> (2) Shampoo - *I was using ORS Aloe, but after the rave I am trying CON ( Green bottle) so far so good*
> (3) Deep conditioner *- Right now Capila Aloe (Dominican) and sometimes ORS Pak*
> (4) Daily moisturizer -* Silk Elements Leave-In, Mizani H2o Nighttime treatment and sometimes African Best Carrot Oil Cream*


 
Thanks!!! I keep hearing good things about the ORS relaxers.  I'm going to see how my hair does with this second round with Optimum Multi-mineral and go from there.  If I ever decide to change, I'll be giving Mizani or ORS a try.  I've also heard a lot of good things about the CON shampoo too. Might give it a try.


----------



## january noir (Sep 5, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Thin haired relaxed ladies.... please list your info below:
> (1) Relaxer
> (2) Shampoo
> (3) Deep conditioner
> ...


 
Here are my staples:
(1) Relaxer - *PCJ No-Lye 
*(2) Shampoo - *CON for Fine, Limp Hair, Nexxus Therrape*
(3) Deep conditioner - *ORS Replenishing Pak, Rivas Silicon Mix, Nexxus Humectin or Humectress, Keraphix
*(4) Daily moisturizer - *Qhemet Biologics Sidr Tree, Jane Carter nourish & shine, QP Mango, JBCO
*


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 5, 2007)

(1) Relaxer: ORS Lye for Fine-Medium Textured Hair (but I want to try Mizani Lye)
(2) Shampoo: Alternate with Aveda Damage Remedy and ORS Aloe
(3) Deep conditioner: Capillo Rosemary or alternate with ORS Mayonaise
(4) Daily moisturizer: Kid's Organic Shea Butter Moisturizing Leave-In Conditioner, seal with African Royale Hot Oil Six and ends with castor oil


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks ladies! Its good to see the products everyone is having success with. Serenity - girl, that Kid's Organic Shea Butter Moisturizing Leave-In Conditioner is great!! I started spraying a squirt of S-curl in my palm with that and its been soft and wonderful!  I've been rotating sealing with castor oil at night and coconut oil during the day. 

I bought Kenra conditioner and Keracare Humecto today with the hopes of getting some really good deep conditioning.  I'll see how they compare to what I'm currently using (Elasta QP DPR11, Lustrasilk Cholesterol, AO Honeysuckle Rose).


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 5, 2007)

(1) Relaxer- Design Essentials
(2) Shampoo-elasta qp shampoo for relaxed hair or head and shoulders smooth and silky
(3) Deep conditioner- Pantene breakage defense mask, Aubrey Organics honeysuckle and rose or white camellia, ors replenishing conditioner, cb smoothie reconstructor, hask henna and placenta pack, queen helene cholesterol 
(4) Daily moisturizer- profectiv growth lotion, ors olive oil cream, jane carter nourish and shine


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 5, 2007)

ItsyBitsy said:


> SelfStyled, I've seen this at Sally's.


 

Thanks Itsy!


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 5, 2007)

(1) Relaxer:Affirm Reg
(2) Shampoo: Green CON (Love it!)
(3) Deep conditioner: CON Nourishing, ORS, Shea Butter Cholesterol
(4) Daily moisturizer: Profectiv Break Free, NTM or Humectress


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 5, 2007)

I see a couple of you are using the Jane Carter Nourish & Shine. Is it pretty light? I'm going to give this a try. Don't they sell this at Whole Foods?


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 5, 2007)

ItsyBitsy said:


> I see a couple of you are using the Jane Carter Nourish & Shine. Is it pretty light? I'm going to give this a try. Don't they sell this at Whole Foods?


 
I wonder if they do sell it at Whole Foods?  I've been wanting to try it.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 5, 2007)

ItsyBitsy said:


> I see a couple of you are using the Jane Carter Nourish & Shine. Is it pretty light? I'm going to give this a try. Don't they sell this at Whole Foods?



Whole foods has it. I like it because it is concentrated. You only need a pea sized dab to do the trick. One jar lasts me nearly the whole year. It smells like pear and grapefruits.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 5, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> Whole foods has it. I like it because it is concentrated. You only need a pea sized dab to do the trick. One jar lasts me nearly the whole year. It smells like pear and grapefruits.


 
Thanks Gymfreak! I will definelty get this tomorrow. Is it light, can I use this while maintaining my rollerset? It doesn't take much to weigh my hair down. I know Ambitious uses this & her hair is beautiful.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 5, 2007)

ItsyBitsy said:


> Thanks Gymfreak! I will definelty get this tomorrow. Is it light, can I use this while maintaining my rollerset? It doesn't take much to weigh my hair down. I know Ambitious uses this & her hair is beautiful.



It's semi light. I only have to use this once a week. I put on a day old rollerset and I am good until the next wash. They do make a lighter cream version too in a tube


----------



## hOnii (Sep 5, 2007)

(1) Relaxer - affirm
(2) Shampoo - kenra ms, keracare hy & det, or aveda dr
(3) Deep conditioner - aubrey honeysuckle rose, kenra mc
(4) Daily moisturizer - qhemet sidr tree, aveda usc, or BB Oil Moist w/ castor oil


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 5, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> It's semi light. I only have to use this once a week. I put on a day old rollerset and I am good until the next wash. They do make a lighter cream version too in a tube


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 5, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Thanks ladies! Its good to see the products everyone is having success with. Serenity - girl, that Kid's Organic Shea Butter Moisturizing Leave-In Conditioner is great!! I started spraying a squirt of S-curl in my palm with that and its been soft and wonderful!  I've been rotating sealing with castor oil at night and coconut oil during the day.



It's da bomb, ain't it? I love it!!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 7, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> It's da bomb, ain't it? I love it!!


 
It's won-DE-ful!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 8, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> It's da bomb, ain't it? I love it!!



Is this the one with peanut oil in the ingredients? I used a shea butter lotion and it had peanut oil as an ingredient. If this is the same one those with peanut allergy beware! bonjour


----------



## lierin (Sep 9, 2007)

I am interested in hearing more about the Jane Carter Nourish and Shine, do most of you use this product once per week?  I went on the Jane Carter website and viewed the list of ingredients in the product and the first ingredient is shea butter which can be a little heavy.  I'm looking for a product that will give my fine hair moisture and help my curls set when I pin curl or roll my hair.


----------



## january noir (Sep 9, 2007)

*ATTENTION ALL MY THIN/FINE STRAND SISTERS!*

*PRODUCT & PROCESS RAVES aka BIG HITS!*


*Oiling hair* (Amla Oil)* and then apply henna/indigo gloss* (made w/Humectress & more Amla Oil)
*Ojon Revitalizing Mist Leave-in*
*FHI Hot Sauce* (with Jojoba Crystals) 
Ladies,
I have breakage in my crown that my stylist said was a result of my henna treatments and suggested I stop.  I was devastated.  Anyhow I asked Sareca and Henna Sooq what to do and they recommended I oil my hair (I saturated my hair with Amla oil) and then do my treatment.  I did this over the weekend and it was HEAVEN. The gloss just slid off when rinsing my hair.  I DC'd with *Nexxus* *Humectress* after.

I then spritzed in the *Ojon Revitalizing Mist* and airdried to damp.
I detangled and there was only a few strands in my comb.
I then applied the *FHI Hot Sauce* for my heat styling.
I blowdried using a nozzle attachment so there was less directed heat.
I then sectioned my hair and flat ironed.

*RESULT* - Hair like Silk, shiny and swingy AND moisturized.  It's been 2 days and *I have practically no hair fall whatsoever - none in the comb or sink or on my clothes.*

As discussed previously, I think a little heat used properly on healthy hair and with heat protectors are a good thing...


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 9, 2007)

january noir said:


> *ATTENTION ALL MY THIN/FINE STRAND SISTERS!*
> 
> *PRODUCT & PROCESS RAVES aka BIG HITS!*
> 
> ...


 
I usually have really good results with henna but I'm curious about this process you mentioned.  Do shampoo, oil and then henna?


----------



## january noir (Sep 9, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> I usually have really good results with henna but I'm curious about this process you mentioned. Do shampoo, oil and then henna?


 
Hi Cayenne!  Happy Sunday!

I *did not* shampoo my hair prior. I completely covered my hair in oil from root to tip and then applied the henna gloss as usual and I let it sit for 3 hours.

Then I rinsed with *conditioner and water* and *then poo'd (I used CON)*.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 9, 2007)

january noir said:


> Hi Cayenne!  Happy Sunday!
> 
> I *did not* shampoo my hair prior. I completely covered my hair in oil from root to tip and then applied the henna gloss as usual and I let it sit for 3 hours.
> 
> Then I rinsed with *conditioner and water* and *then poo'd (I used CON)*.



Thanks for the tip. What difference does it make?


----------



## january noir (Sep 9, 2007)

gymfreak336 said:


> Thanks for the tip. What difference does it make?


 
It made my hair more *pliable and soft*, not as hard as it used to be when I gave myself a treatment. 

 Again my breakage issues are, I think, a result of the henna drying my hair out.


----------



## fluffylocks (Sep 9, 2007)

Relaxer---Silk Elements Mild

Shampoo--Cream of Nature (green) 

Conditoner--ORS Replenish/Pak

Daily Moisturizer--Carefree Gold (looking for something that acutally works for me with no glycerin so i can use it when wearing my hair down)


----------



## fluffylocks (Sep 9, 2007)

january noir said:


> It made my hair more *pliable and soft*, not as hard as it used to be when I gave myself a treatment.
> 
> Again my breakage issues are, I think, a result of the henna drying my hair out.


 

Yea i agree, i do that after henna glosses & all the time because that shampoo leaves my hair more detangled, and feeling more moisturized and soft then after rinsing any conditoner out...if my hair is hard, its instantly soft after using that shampoo


----------



## prtybrwnis (Sep 9, 2007)

Relaxer - Affirm

Shampoo - Keracare Dry and Itchy or Humecto

CON - Keracare Humecto or Africa's best hair mayo

Using BT 1-2x week and EVOO or Dudley's PCA 1-2xw

I find that I have been needing more moisture lately for my new growth due to being at 10 weeks post-relaxer.

Question:  I have been experiencing lots of shedding lately (no breakage).  Can that be attributed to me needed a relaxer now?


----------



## january noir (Sep 9, 2007)

prtybrwnis said:


> Question: I have been experiencing lots of shedding lately (no breakage). Can that be attributed to me *needed a relaxer now*?


----------



## prtybrwnis (Sep 9, 2007)

Do you think I should decrease my stretch next time?


----------



## january noir (Sep 9, 2007)

prtybrwnis said:


> Do you think I should decrease my stretch next time?


 
Hey Love!

How many weeks post relaxer are you?  

I get a touch up every 7 weeks from now on because I tried stretching several times and in my 9th week, all "H-E-double hockey sticks" breaks loose.  I lost a lot of hair and my stylist told me for MY hair, 8 weeks is too long.

Many of us with fine and thin hair shouldn't stretch for long periods like our sisters with thicker hair.


----------



## prtybrwnis (Sep 9, 2007)

january noir said:


> Hey Love!
> 
> How many weeks post relaxer are you?
> 
> ...


 

Thanks JN!  I'll be at 10 weeks this coming Tuesday, but I have an appointment on Friday for a relaxer.  I was just trying to stretch beyond my usual 6 weeks.  I'll aim for 7 or 8 next time.  I'm glad I found this thread!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 9, 2007)

8 weeks has been working good for me.  I actually think I could have gone to 9 weeks this time but I was anxious to see the condition of my hair with a fresh relaxer and trim.


----------



## GodsPromises (Sep 10, 2007)

_I am one that can actually go up to 16 weeks and if I hid my hair I can go 20 weeks but I think that from this point out unless i am in braids I will go no more than 12-16 weeks.  I can go that long because my hair grows slowly so I really don't have a major problem with ng until about week 10.  Once I start to take vitamins I will see what if anything I need to change _


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 10, 2007)

I used to be able to go up to 16 weeks at least because my hair grew so incredibly slow. But now I am noticing that I can't go much past 10 weeks, and that's even pushing it. My NG has become a forrest. It's hard and unruly. I did a wash and deep conditioner last night, then did about 6 bantu knots. Got up this morning and hair turned out nice but was still a little damp. However, the NG was very dry. So I'm going to have to relax very soon, within two week, so that'll put me at 11 weeks. From now on, I will not go beyond 10 weeks. I hope this stretching business is well worth it and I got some darn thickness and growth. I won't know for another 2 weeks, but I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## divinefavor (Sep 10, 2007)

I usually stretch anywhere between 15-20 weeks and it's worked out great so far for me.  I'm aiming for about 24 weeks this go round, since I am doing the sew in thing.  My last touch up was June 8th and I'll get another one right around Thanksgiving time.  I'm hoping I can hold out that long.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 10, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> I usually stretch anywhere between 15-20 weeks and it's worked out great so far for me. I'm aiming for about 24 weeks this go round, since I am doing the sew in thing. My last touch up was June 8th and I'll get another one right around Thanksgiving time. I'm hoping I can hold out that long.


 
I can't wait to see your results when you take your sew-in down!  I want to do that sooooo bad.  With this last relaxer, I see wonderful changes in my hair so I may be able to get a sew-in about 2 weeks from now...IF my hair continues to behave the way it is right now.


----------



## divinefavor (Sep 10, 2007)

Girl, I can't wait to see my progress either.  I'll probably take this first sew in out around the first week in October.  Once I assess my hair and if I don't see any breakage or damage, I'll get another sew in just in time for my birthday weekend in Vegas (October 18-21).


----------



## january noir (Sep 10, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> Girl, I can't wait to see my progress either. I'll probably take this first sew in out around the first week in October. Once I assess my hair and if I don't see any breakage or damage, I'll get another sew in just in time for my birthday weekend in Vegas (October 18-21).


 
Hi Divinefavor!
I'll be in Vegas 10/22-24 for my SO's birthday!  If you win at the tables, stay an extra day and we'll hang out!


----------



## divinefavor (Sep 10, 2007)

january noir said:


> Hi Divinefavor!
> I'll be in Vegas 10/22-24 for my SO's birthday!  If you win at the tables, stay an extra day and we'll hang out!



Hi JN!



Oh wow, I'm actually leaving out on the 22nd really early that morning.


----------



## january noir (Sep 10, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> Hi JN!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I'm actually leaving out on the 22nd really early that morning.


 
Enjoy yourself then!  Come back and tell us ALL about it!


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey LAdies!
Im in the process of loking for a replacement/alternative to Aveda USC. Has anyone used the NTM (as a daily moisturizer) with good results? I need something light yet moisturizing & reasonably priced.


----------



## divinefavor (Sep 10, 2007)

ItsyBitsy said:


> Hey LAdies!
> Im in the process of loking for a replacement/alternative to Aveda USC. Has anyone used the NTM (as a daily moisturizer) with good results? I need something light yet moisturizing & reasonably priced.




You're putting down Aveda USC, Itsy?!  I'm shocked!!  Let me know what alternative you find.

Also, how did the Aveda Scalp Benefits work out for you?


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 10, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> You're putting down Aveda USC, Itsy?!  I'm shocked!!  Let me know what alternative you find.
> 
> Also, how did the Aveda Scalp Benefits work out for you?



Well my USC is just about gone and I've been noticing a few more splits than normal. I 'm not sure if USC is cuttn it.  I want to try something else now rather than replace the USC. To help combat my splits i've upped my protein treatments & now im replacing USC. I'll see if this makes a difference.  Any other tips for reducing splits?

I didn't get the Scalp Benefits yet. Im on a mission to get my moisture situation straight first.


----------



## divinefavor (Sep 10, 2007)

ItsyBitsy said:


> Well my USC is just about gone and I've been noticing a few more splits than normal. I 'm not sure if USC is cuttn it.  I want to try something else now rather than replace the USC. To help combat my splits i've upped my protein treatments & now im replacing USC. I'll see if this makes a difference.  Any other tips for reducing splits?
> 
> I didn't get the Scalp Benefits yet. Im on a mission to get my moisture situation straight first.




Get some castor oil and seal your moisture in with that.  Definitely put the castor oil on your ends.  If you wear your hair down a lot, this option may not work for you as it could weigh the hair down a little bit.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 10, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> Get some castor oil and seal your moisture in with that.  Definitely put the castor oil on your ends.  If you wear your hair down a lot, this option may not work for you as it could weigh the hair down a little bit.



I do wear my hair out most of the time but im going to try it. Expecially while my hair is wet prior to rollersetting. I'm able to apply more products while my hair is wet without weighing it down. Thanks!


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm debating on whether or not I should go back to the DE mild shea butter relaxer, or just to continue with the DE regular.   

I liked how THICK and long my hair was growing when I had a milder relaxer in my hair, but I like the silky feel and look of the regular relaxer.  I look more polished.  Plus, I didn't like how my hair would shrink with the humidity when I had the milder relaxer.  It seemed like my hair would rarely hold straight styles.   And I like having versatility.  

BUT...on the other hand, I also don't like how  my hair is a bit thinner now with the regular relaxer. 

Do you ladies think that I should just stick it out with the reg. strength relaxer and just increase them time that I stretch (currently I stretch anywhere from 10-12 weeks) *OR*...should I switch to the milder relaxer?


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 11, 2007)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> I'm debating on whether or not I should go back to the DE mild shea butter relaxer, or just to continue with the DE regular.
> 
> I liked how THICK and long my hair was growing when I had a milder relaxer in my hair, but I like the silky feel and look of the regular relaxer. I look more polished. Plus, I didn't like how my hair would shrink with the humidity when I had the milder relaxer. It seemed like my hair would rarely hold straight styles.  And I like having versatility.
> 
> ...


I think it depends on your hair type.  If you are able to stretch longer, maybe you should give that a shot before switching to mild.  I guess it depends too on what's more important to you....straighter hair or thicker hair.  I don't know...that's a hard choice to make.  I was mistakenly using regular strength for years when my fine hair only needed mild.


----------



## nycutiepie (Sep 12, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> I think it depends on your hair type. If you are able to stretch longer, maybe you should give that a shot before switching to mild. I guess it depends too on what's more important to you....straighter hair or thicker hair. I don't know...that's a hard choice to make. *I was mistakenly using regular strength for years when my fine hair only needed mild.*


 

This is my situation right here.......I'm getting ready to switch to a mild relaxer because every hairdresser always told me my hair was fine and straightened very quickly but the fools always used regular.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 13, 2007)

*Mizani Butter Blend Relaxer & Fine 4a hair*

Any of my fine sisters use Mizani's new Butter Blend relaxer system? I'm about this -- close to buying it and trying it!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 13, 2007)

Also, I couldn't help my PJ self, I wandered in to a Sally's and found a jar of Vital Olive Oil Hair Mayo!! The ingredients sound yummy, no petros...seems like a nice blend of mositure and protein.

Has anyone tried this one before?


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 13, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Also, I couldn't help my PJ self, I wandered in to a Sally's and found a jar of Vital Olive Oil Hair Mayo!! The ingredients sound yummy, no petros...seems like a nice blend of mositure and protein.
> 
> Has anyone tried this one before?


 
What are the ingredients?  Sounds like it might be an interesting prod.  I haven't tried that Mizani Butter Blend.  I'm tryna chill with switching relaxers.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 13, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Also, I couldn't help my PJ self, I wandered in to a Sally's and found a jar of Vital Olive Oil Hair Mayo!! The ingredients sound yummy, no petros...seems like a nice blend of mositure and protein.
> 
> Has anyone tried this one before?



Every time I see this in the BSS I'm tempted. Please do report back with your full assessment.

Also, if you try the Mizani Butter Blend, please let us know how it works. I'm thinking about trying it for my touch-up.

Good luck, sweetie!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 14, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> What are the ingredients? Sounds like it might be an interesting prod. I haven't tried that Mizani Butter Blend. I'm tryna chill with switching relaxers.


They don't have the ingredients list online so that I can cut and paste.  <rats>

This is what I found on their site:
*Repairs damage caused by hair extensions and chemical over processing. Enriched with Natural Botanical extracts, Oat Protein, Vitamins, Egg Proteins and Olive Oil, it increases elasticity and rejuvenates weak fragile hair. It adds moisture and shine, allowing you to wear your own healthy, natural hair, free from glue and extensions.*

*From the jar:*
Water, oilve oil, hydrolyzed oat protein, hydrolized soy bean, glycerin, Dimethicone, Polyquartemium-32, dicatydimonium choride, cetyl alcohol, lanolin, DL panthenol, sodium lauryl sulfate, menthol, camphor, cholesterol, benzophenone-4, topepherol acetate (vit e), vit a, egg protein,carrot oil, tea tree oil, kukui nut oil, parsley flakes, Extract of amic montana flower, centella asiaitca, urtica dioica (nettle), mentha piperita leaf (peppermint), capsium annuum, and cochlearia, *Horseradish Root* propylene glycol, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, DMDM Hydantoin..color and fragrance.. 

Okay remind me to review products with less ingredients!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds pretty good! Wow!



AtlantaJJ said:


> They don't have the ingredients list online so that I can cut and paste. <rats>
> 
> This is what I found on their site:
> *Repairs damage caused by hair extensions and chemical over processing. Enriched with Natural Botanical extracts, Oat Protein, Vitamins, Egg Proteins and Olive Oil, it increases elasticity and rejuvenates weak fragile hair. It adds moisture and shine, allowing you to wear your own healthy, natural hair, free from glue and extensions.*
> ...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 14, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Sounds pretty good! Wow!


I know!! The only questionable ingredients that I noted were sodium lauryl sulfate, and Dimethicone.... they are further down the ingredient list. I wounder why they even had to put it in there, the formulation seems like such a winner over all.  I will post my results after my next poo/DC


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 15, 2007)

A note of inspiration to my lovely fine/thin-haired sisters.

This is going to be quite long:

Let me say at the outset that I sadly have no pictures to share, but *I just wanted to encourage all of you NOT to EVER give up! *

I know that often it is a challenge trying to remain diligent. You're convinced you're not making any progress, but your hair *IS *growing.

Can I just say that after 2 weeks of the low/no-manipulation challenge, I decided to wash my hair today. (Oil rinses are DA TRUF!!! ) 

Anyway, I didn't feel like air drying. It's a little chilly today, but gorgeous. And later on, I'm going to the baseball game, so I didn't want to walk around with a wet head of hair in the chilly wind.

So I decided to break one of my cardinal rules: I blow dried for only the second time this year. Ladies, let me tell you. It took me almost 45 minutes to blow dry my hair. When I was done, my hands and arms were tired! Why? Not only has my hair grown; it has also gotten VERY thick! I mean, I still didn't blow dry it all the way straight because my arms got too tired.

I am about 9.5 weeks post-relaxer. Please keep that in mind when *I proudly report that my hair is at APL, probably a little bit beyond!! *

*Let me repeat that: I'm nearly at 10 weeks post-relaxer. I HAVE NOT gotten a touch-up, and my hair is at APL or probably 1/2 to an inch below.* Do I need to repeat it again?!

Ladies, I have *never *had very long hair in my life. I have always struggled because I have very fine, fragile, delicate hair. I knew something good was happening when I saw a shedded hair and attempted to tug at it...IT WOULDN'T BREAK!!!

All that I'm trying to say is that this testimony that I'm giving is very real. *PLEASE DO NOT GIVE UP!!!! KEEP WORKING!! KEEP TAKING YOUR VITAMINS AND SUPPLEMENTS!! PLEASE KEEP DOING YOUR EXERCISES, EATING WELL, TAKING IN PROTEIN, AND WATER!!!*

*DO NOT...DO NOT...DO NOT...DO NOT GIVE UP!!! If I can do this, ANYONE can! *

I mean, ladies, my hair is down my back...and I haven't even had a touch-up!! My hair has never been this long, and I can't wait 'til the end of November when I finally do get my touch-up, to show all of you my progress and hopefully be an inspiration because you lovelies have been there for me. Lord knows, you have helped me get through.

So, once again...

*DON'T GIVE UP!!!!*

Love ya,

Serenity_Peace 

Vitamins/supplements: Biotin, Pantothenic Acid (B5), B-Complex, Country Life Multi, Maxi-hair
Shampoos/Conditioners: AVEDA, Elucence Shampoo/Condition
Leave-In: Africa's Best Kids Organic Shea Butter Moisturizing and Conditioning, Detangling Leave-In...SEAL WITH CASTOR OIL!!!!!
Workouts: Weights, running, yoga
Diet: WATER! Leafy greens, fruits/veggies, fish


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 15, 2007)

How did you know a sista *NEEDED *to hear that encouragement today.  I am *ELATED *for your progress SP!!!!!!!


----------



## january noir (Sep 15, 2007)

*Oh Serenity!  I am sooooo happy for you!*

*OK.  I won't give up!  I won't.  We wants PICS!*





Serenity_Peace said:


> A note of inspiration to my lovely fine/thin-haired sisters.
> 
> This is going to be quite long:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Serenity!!! I am devastated that maybe this relaxer has caused my hair to start shedding again after all of my hard work.  I just did a scalp massage with Rosemary, Peppermint Oil, Castor Oil and a little bit of Garlic Oil.  I CANNOT GO THROUGH THIS AGAIN!!!


----------



## divinefavor (Sep 15, 2007)

Congratulations Serenity_Peace!!!  I'm so happy for your girl!!  Thanks for the encouragement!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 15, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> Thanks Serenity!!! I am devastated that maybe this relaxer has caused my hair to start shedding again after all of my hard work.  I just did a scalp massage with Rosemary, Peppermint Oil, Castor Oil and a little bit of Garlic Oil.  I CANNOT GO THROUGH THIS AGAIN!!!



Did you attempt to do a protein treatment or reconstructor? You may have to consider doing an Aphogee treatment if the shedding gets any worse. I do love the Rosemary, though. That's a great treatment. If you like Dominican products, try to get the Rosemary Capilo treatment. You do this before washing as a pre-poo. I love this stuff because it's so moisturizing as well. I lose very few hairs with this. I also think that low- to no-manipulation is working for me as well. It's been so difficult not combing or brushing, but I just keep my hair in the dreaded bun daily or almost daily.






Good luck with that treatment. I'd be surprised if the garlic doesn't work.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 15, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> Congratulations Serenity_Peace!!!  I'm so happy for your girl!!  Thanks for the encouragement!!!



You're welcome, dearest...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 15, 2007)

january noir said:


> *Oh Serenity!  I am sooooo happy for you!*
> 
> *OK.  I won't give up!  I won't.  We wants PICS!*



I know, JN. I promise that I will celebrate my progress with a new digital camera. In fact, I was looking at one today. I can't wait 'til December!


----------



## victorious (Sep 15, 2007)

:waytogo: 

*Congratulations SP!!!* 

Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## GodsPromises (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats S.P. and thanks so much for that.  It doesn't seem like I will ever get pass the shoulder but I will keep at it.  I just started taking vitamins so maybe that is what I need.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 16, 2007)

Way to go Serenity!


----------



## NoNapNique (Sep 20, 2007)

january noir said:


> Hey Love!
> 
> How many weeks post relaxer are you?
> 
> ...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 20, 2007)

NoNapNique said:


> january noir said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Love!
> ...


----------



## GodsPromises (Sep 20, 2007)

Ladies,

I need suggestions for a good every day moisturizer.  My hair is on the dry side and I can't seem to find anything that works.

All suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 20, 2007)

LadyR said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I need suggestions for a good every day moisturizer.  My hair is on the dry side and I can't seem to find anything that works.
> 
> All suggestions are appreciated.



I like cantu growth cure, ors olive oil cream (in the jar) and profectiv growth lotion. All of these leave my hair super soft without weighing it down. I seal with just a couple of drops of kemi oil.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 20, 2007)

LadyR said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I need suggestions for a good every day moisturizer. My hair is on the dry side and I can't seem to find anything that works.
> 
> All suggestions are appreciated.


 
The Kids Organic Shea Butter Detangling works great.  Its light and creamy.  SOmetimes I add a small squirt of s-curl in my hand and mix with it.  I seal with coconut oil during the day and seal with castor oil at night.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 20, 2007)

LadyR said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I need suggestions for a good every day moisturizer. My hair is on the dry side and I can't seem to find anything that works.
> 
> All suggestions are appreciated.


 
I really liked Aveda USC but after 6 months it stopped working  So now I'm trying NTM Silk Touch & so far im happy with it. It's really light and spreads easily throughout my hair. I'll give a more detailed review once i've used it a full 4 weeks.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 21, 2007)

ItsyBitsy said:


> I really liked Aveda USC but after 6 months it stopped working  So now I'm trying NTM Silk Touch & so far im happy with it. It's really light and spreads easily throughout my hair. I'll give a more detailed review once i've used it a full 4 weeks.


 
You'll like the Kid's Organics too.  I have NTM but I never really feel moisturized when I use it.  The Kid's Organics has the same light consistency as NTM but it gives the hair slip and detangles too.  I really like it!  I got my friend and her little girl hooked on it and my sister now has some for my niece too.  Its dirty cheap at the BSS $2.99 for a nice big bottle.


----------



## GodsPromises (Sep 21, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> The Kids Organic Shea Butter Detangling works great.  Its light and creamy.  SOmetimes I add a small squirt of s-curl in my hand and mix with it.  I seal with coconut oil during the day and seal with castor oil at night.



Thanks I will buy this today and try it after washing my hair.


----------



## GodsPromises (Sep 21, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> The Kids Organic Shea Butter Detangling works great.  Its light and creamy.  SOmetimes I add a small squirt of s-curl in my hand and mix with it.  I seal with coconut oil during the day and seal with castor oil at night.




Ok I got it and if my hair don't like it, I'm sending it to you.  Now Now stop praying that I don't like it


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 22, 2007)

LadyR said:


> Ok I got it and if my hair don't like it, I'm sending it to you. Now Now stop praying that I don't like it


 
That's funny! I really really hope you'll like it.  I also use one of the Profectiv moisturizers in a jar when I want something really thick and I'm wearing my hair up. 

PS I like your siggy.  I told everyone I knew to wear black and then got up on that morning and totally forgot.  I've been battling allergies all week and was just totally out of it.  I was disappointed that I forgot.  I wore a black sweater in my office all day though. lol


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 22, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:


> You'll like the Kid's Organics too. I have NTM but I never really feel moisturized when I use it. The Kid's Organics has the same light consistency as NTM but it gives the hair slip and detangles too. I really like it! I got my friend and her little girl hooked on it and my sister now has some for my niece too. Its dirty cheap at the BSS $2.99 for a nice big bottle.


I just bought the NTM Silk Touch Leave in at Walgreens because they had a $2.00 off sale...couldn't resist the PJ urges!! 

Be sure to write back and let us know how you like it... I think I'll need to mix glycerin or oil with it for my dry hair.

I'll keep an eye out for the Kids Organics too but goodness knows I don't need to purchase another thing!! 

I wonder how it compairs to Eluence Moisture Balance...that's what I really want.  After I get that I am going to go on a hair product shopping hiatus...until 2008 unless I completely run out of something that I need.  I need to do the use it up challenge!! LOL


----------



## GodsPromises (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks alot, so far so good.  I used it last night after  I washed my hair and again this morning.  I am in my own HYH challenge so I have been wearing it up. What is the name of the Profectiv that yo are using.  I may have to try that also.

Thanks about the siggy.  My husband and son both wore black as well.



Cayenne0622 said:


> That's funny! I really really hope you'll like it.  I also use one of the Profectiv moisturizers in a jar when I want something really thick and I'm wearing my hair up.
> 
> PS I like your siggy.  I told everyone I knew to wear black and then got up on that morning and totally forgot.  I've been battling allergies all week and was just totally out of it.  I was disappointed that I forgot.  I wore a black sweater in my office all day though. lol


----------



## hOnii (Sep 25, 2007)

Sooo.... I think I have finally learned my hair! I had been going through this major breaking spree, once my stylist told me that I needed to start moisturizing my hair. I had been on this whole no-oil thing for awhile, and surprisingly, my hair never broke! But I started using BT, and of course before using that, I would moisturize my hair so that the BT would seal it all in. Thats when I started noticing the breakage start. 

Even up to a week ago, I had been experiencing more fragile, breaking hair than before, so I really sat down and thought about what had changed from before--- that being the moisture! Even when I would go to seal my ends with Hair2Heaven ends all, or castor oil, I would get little pieces of hair snapping off in that area. 

So I've decided that I'm just going to stick with a very light, non greasy moisturizer like Aveda USC or Giovanni direct leave-in, and get rid of all the rest, because my hair can't handle all that moisture on the regular! I washed my hair sunday, and didn't use one of my other heavier moisturizers, just some USC and already my hair is feeling stronger!


----------



## hOnii (Sep 25, 2007)

But on another note... I am sooo wanting to cut off my hair, ladies! I went to the mall the other day, and there were so many girls with short, hot haircuts it just made me sick! I think I'm going to wait until my edges grow back out a little... (I lost a lot of hair around the perimeter of my head because of prolonged use of those banana clips.) I'm just tired of having longish hair, but not being able to wear it down and have it look good. Maybe when I do get it cut, then I can just start growing it back out to where its all even, cause I have soo many layers/variations in my hair right now.


----------



## january noir (Sep 25, 2007)

hOnii said:


> But on another note... I am sooo wanting to cut off my hair, ladies! I went to the mall the other day, and there were so many girls with short, hot haircuts it just made me sick! I think I'm going to wait until my edges grow back out a little... (I lost a lot of hair around the perimeter of my head because of prolonged use of those banana clips.) *I'm just tired of having longish hair, but not being able to wear it down and have it look good.* Maybe when I do get it cut, then I can just start growing it back out to where its all even, cause I have soo many layers/variations in my hair right now.


 
I am sooooo feeling you on this comment hOnii!  I can truly relate!


----------



## sweetpuff (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello everybody,
I'm another fine lady checking in. (yup we're fine ladies heheheh)
I was wondering if Aphogee worked well for you.
I intend to buy the treatment for damaged hair and the one with keratin but I don't know if it will suit me.

I'm 4a/b, fine and thin relaxed. I've been shoulder length for the last year but I think i am making progress. I think I need a little more protein though.

Tell me what you think.



Oh and I bought that kids organic... you really don't need to put a lot, it smells great, the price is nice (cheaper than NTM) and does a really good job.


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 26, 2007)

sweetpuff said:


> Hello everybody,
> I'm another fine lady checking in. (yup we're fine ladies heheheh)
> I was wondering if Aphogee worked well for you.
> I intend to buy the treatment for damaged hair and the one with keratin but I don't know if it will suit me.
> ...


 
Hi There! The 2 minute Aphogee works really well for me. I have never tried the Aphogee that you leave on for 30 minutes. I have found that my hair likes  light proteins. I just checked out your fotki, you are making GREAT progress. I also like the kids organics too. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sweetpuff (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks you for the tip and encouragement, Selfstyled!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 26, 2007)

Those of you who are trying the Kid's Organic Shea Butter Conditioning and Moisturizing Detangling Leave-In...I wanna know how it works for you. I use it daily, sealing the hair with a very light oil. Because this leave-in is terrific but water-based, I add a little bit of castor oil to the mix to thicken it up. I have noticed a considerable change in my hair in terms of thickness. I'm telling you, castor oil is da bomb!


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 27, 2007)

SP I haven't noticed any thickness from using the kids organics, but I also wasn't mixing it with castor oil either..

Ladies, I am in need of encouragement/advice. I feel so sad and frustrated. After my last touchup and corrective, my hair has been breaking, breaking, breaking. At first I thought it was cause the stylist did the corrective with a no lye relaxer. But now I realize that my hair is breaking pretty much where the corrective was applied. The corrected hair seems overprocessed. My end look even thinner now because I am having so much mid shaft breakage. It seems like I am doing having a loss of elasticity. 

Any suggestions for breakage? How can iI increase elasticity? 

Right now I wash 1-2x a week. I alternate between Con Poo and Trader Joe's nourish spa. I have been DCing with Nexxus Humectress, and using the scarf method to air dry. I moisturize 1-2x a day with profective BreakFree or NTM and seal with Hot Six Oil or castor oil.

I just see all my length dreams going out the window...... I see a lot of trims in my future. Of course the underprocessed parts would have to be in the middle of my strands....


----------



## divinefavor (Sep 27, 2007)

SelfStyled, from reading your post it looks like you've been using a lot of moisturizing products.  Maybe add some light protein conditioners.  How long ago was the corrective?  Usually the first week after a touch up a mild protein or reconstructor does wonders for the hair.  Also, I've found for my fine/thin strands that a balance of moisture/protein helps my hair.  I rarely have breakage.  For instance, if I moisturize my hair daily or every other day I use a homemade sprizter for moisturizing.  In my bottle is a moisturizing conditioner (usually Elucence), a mild protein conditioner (ususally MNT), distilled water, and a little oil (usually castor oil, jojoba oil, coconut oil, or sweet almond oil, but lately it's been mainly castor oil).

HTH!




SelfStyled said:


> SP I haven't noticed any thickness from using the kids organics, but I also wasn't mixing it with castor oil either..
> 
> Ladies, I am in need of encouragement/advice. I feel so sad and frustrated. After my last touchup and corrective, my hair has been breaking, breaking, breaking. At first I thought it was cause the stylist did the corrective with a no lye relaxer. But now I realize that my hair is breaking pretty much where the corrective was applied. The corrected hair seems overprocessed. My end look even thinner now because I am having so much mid shaft breakage. It seems like I am doing having a loss of elasticity.
> 
> ...


----------



## neonbright (Sep 27, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> SelfStyled, from reading your post it looks like you've been using a lot of moisturizing products. Maybe add some light protein conditioners. How long ago was the corrective? Usually the first week after a touch up a mild protein or reconstructor does wonders for the hair. Also, I've found for my fine/thin strands that a balance of moisture/protein helps my hair. I rarely have breakage. For instance, if I moisturize my hair daily or every other day I use a homemade sprizter for moisturizing. In my bottle is a moisturizing conditioner (usually Elucence), a mild protein conditioner (ususally MNT), distilled water, and a little oil (usually castor oil, jojoba oil, coconut oil, or sweet almond oil, but lately it's been mainly castor oil).
> 
> HTH!


 
I agree with divinefavor, SelfStyled you do need some light protien.


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 27, 2007)

Divine Favor and Neonbright thanks so much for the advice! I have been upping the moisture because my hair feels as dry as the Sahara desert. When I do a strand test,my hair has very little stretch. It seemed over proteinated, that's why I have been using the moisture. I did a henna treatment a month ago and my hair has been really dry ever since. 

Would a light protein help or make matters worse?

The corrective was 8 weeks ago.


----------



## laCriolla (Sep 27, 2007)

SelfStyled said:


> Divine Favor and Neonbright thanks so much for the advice! I have been upping the moisture because my hair feels as dry as the Sahara desert. When I do a strand test,my hair has very little stretch. It seemed over proteinated, that's why I have been using the moisture. I did a henna treatment a month ago and my hair has been really dry ever since.
> 
> Would a light protein help or make matters worse?
> 
> The corrective was 8 weeks ago.




hi

this might sound counter-intuitive, but have you tried blowing your hair out (rollerset)? because my hair is curly and feels dryer when I air dry, than when I straighten it. maybe that's what's going on ?
your hair looks similar to mine. sometimes its easier to straighten and then moisturize. every once and awhile.


----------



## timehascome28 (Oct 2, 2007)

wow!!! i am so glad i logged on today.  i was in tears earlier i'm getting married in less than 3 months and my hair sucks, i was so sure i was going to have to cut off over 2 inches of my hair, but not anymore.  you guys put the fight back in me.  i'm not alone, thin strand sisters can have long strong healthy hair too.  we need a voice, a loud one to let everybody know that we're here to stay, we have nothing to hate or be ashamed of and we can retain with the best of them.  we need a challenge!  any ideas?  lets get something ready by the new year! let's show everybody what the thin strand ladies can do!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 2, 2007)

SelfStyled said:


> SP I haven't noticed any thickness from using the kids organics, but I also wasn't mixing it with castor oil either..
> 
> Ladies, I am in need of encouragement/advice. I feel so sad and frustrated. After my last touchup and corrective, my hair has been breaking, breaking, breaking. At first I thought it was cause the stylist did the corrective with a no lye relaxer. But now I realize that my hair is breaking pretty much where the corrective was applied. The corrected hair seems overprocessed. My end look even thinner now because I am having so much mid shaft breakage. It seems like I am doing having a loss of elasticity.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't think it's too late to turn this around.

You can try to strong protein Aphogee Reconstructor. Unlike the 2-minute repair, this treatment is a bit stronger. You wash, add the product, get under the dryer and stay there until your hair becomes hard and stiff. The key is that your hair must be hard as a rock. Every strand of your hair must be hard and stiff as if you put a ton of gel in it. So once the hair is hard, do a deep, moisturizing condition treatment. I would get back under the dryer and allow the treatment, perhaps mixed with a little olive or jojoba oil (even castor oil), to sit for an hour. See if that works out for you. It usually does for me. 

About the Kids Organic: try adding the castor oil directly to the product. People also add castor oil to conditioners for condition washes and leave-ins.

I do hope this helps you. Keep that head up! It ain't over yet!!:blowkiss:


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 2, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I don't think it's too late to turn this around.
> 
> You can try to strong protein Aphogee Reconstructor. Unlike the 2-minute repair, this treatment is a bit stronger. You wash, add the product, get under the dryer and stay there until your hair becomes hard and stiff. The key is that your hair must be hard as a rock. Every strand of your hair must be hard and stiff as if you put a ton of gel in it. So once the hair is hard, do a deep, moisturizing condition treatment. I would get back under the dryer and allow the treatment, perhaps mixed with a little olive or jojoba oil (even castor oil), to sit for an hour. See if that works out for you. It usually does for me.
> 
> ...


Great advice and to add, don't touch or attempt to comb your hair while it's all hard with the protein on it. Great idea to add some extra olive or jojoba oil, or vegetable glycierin...that stuff gets my hair moist! 

Since you have a no-lye relaxer I just learned that perhaps a product with Cermides may be helpful too, there is a a thread here that talks about lye vs no-lye protein vs moisture; Keraphix has the Cermides that will help strengthen the hair and add moisture. Redkin Anti Snap and Extreeme line is good for breakage http://www.amazon.com/Redken-Extreme-Shampoo-Distressed-10-1-Ounce/dp/B000FKHY2C they have an entire line of products with Cermides.

Best of luck and let us know how you are doing!


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 3, 2007)

SerenityPeace and Atlanta JJ, thanks for the awesome advice and support!!!


----------



## Imani (Oct 4, 2007)

i have read this entire thread from start to finish. when i go to salons, i have had a lot of people tell me my hair is thick. But its thin to me, especially is certain areas like the back and sides. I think what is thick, what is long, what is healthy etc. to the "outside/real world" is different to what is considered such on LhCF. I'm also a master of disguise and i know how to style my hair so it has that thick look to it. 

That said, just checking in, and wanted to say that i really appreciate this thread as i've feel like a lot of this stuff pertains to me. 

a few people mentioned not being able to baggy. yep, this is me, it made my hair entirely too fragile. and once i took the baggy off it would just go back to being a dry scraggly mess.  I also have been using mild relaxers. i think people confuse "coarse and highly textured" with "thick" and thus have used relaxers on my head that are too strong for me over the years when some of my hair is actually quite thin. 

i've also learned to keep it simple. A drawn out regimen with a lot of different products and steps does not work either for me either and neithe does airdrying.


----------



## Edie (Oct 5, 2007)

Do any of you ladies know of a lye relaxer that is gentle on fine hair?  I know a lot of ladies are adding olive oil or conditioner or a combination of the two.

My hair is a crazy combo of 3b,3c, and some 4a.  So I am really concerned that the relaxer is not too harsh on the 3b,3c part of my hair.  I just want to put the relaxer in not to straighten it entirely, but just relax the curl enough so that I can flat iron it once or twice a year.  Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 5, 2007)

Edie said:


> Do any of you ladies know of a lye relaxer that is gentle on fine hair?  I know a lot of ladies are adding olive oil or conditioner or a combination of the two.
> 
> My hair is a crazy combo of 3b,3c, and some 4a.  So I am really concerned that the relaxer is not too harsh on the 3b,3c part of my hair.  I just want to put the relaxer in not to straighten it entirely, but just relax the curl enough so that I can flat iron it once or twice a year.  Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



My hair has thrived using ORS Lye Relaxer for Fine-Medium Textures. It's a mild relaxer, but it is lye. My hair made a complete turn around using Lye rather than No-Lye. Do a forum search on ORS Lye Relaxer.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 6, 2007)

ladytq said:


> I challenged my self to stick with a consistent regiment and same products until december. Being a product junkie has kept me from seeing whats working. I started keeping a hair journal so I track my hair and product productivity.


This is such good advice! I am such a product junkie from way back but I think I have my eye on a set of products, more specifically products with Cermides in them as my base for the next few months.  Biolage HydraTherapy, Salerm and essential oils / hot oil treatments will be my mainstay.  My hair loves light oils.  

I am definately going to journal.


----------



## divinefavor (Oct 8, 2007)

Good Morning my fellow beautiful fine/thin haired sisters!

I was wondering if any of you have gone from using a no lye to lye.  What were some of your experiences both good and bad?  Have you noticed any excessive shedding or breakage?  For those of you who self relax, did you add olive oil to your relaxer?  If so, how much?  My scalp is very sensitive and I remember when I used lye years ago, my head would be on fire and the stylist could hardly work through my hair to get it straight.  Thank God that with having fine hair my itstraightens pretty fast.

I will more than likely be getting another sew-in installed next week.  However, when I take it out after the 4-6 weeks period, I'm going to relax (after 1-2 weeks of having the sew in out).  I am considering doing a lye relaxer.  I currently use ORS No lye in the normal strength.  

TIA for your help!


----------



## january noir (Oct 8, 2007)

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning my fellow beautiful fine/thin haired sisters!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have gone from using a no lye to lye. What were some of your experiences both good and bad? Have you noticed any excessive shedding or breakage? For those of you who self relax, did you add olive oil to your relaxer? If so, how much? My scalp is very sensitive and I remember when I used lye years ago, my head would be on fire and the stylist could hardly work through my hair to get it straight. Thank God that with having fine hair my itstraightens pretty fast.
> 
> ...


 
I would have to ask my stylist for sure, but I think he has only used no-lye on my hair.  If he did transition, I will find out what his train of thought was.  Hopefully I can find out in a day or two.  

Some other ladies will probably jump in...


----------



## Lissa0821 (Oct 8, 2007)

Recently I switched from Profective regular strenght no-lye to ORS Lye relaxed in June.  I have used Profective for a number of years and got really good results with the exception of my ends becoming extremely dry no matter what I used on them.  I love ORS Lye, it didn't burn during the application and my hair doesn't dry out at all.  I can stretch my relaxer longer and my hair has more shine as well.  I only leave the perm just long enough to cover my new growth and I mix in EVOO as well.  I try not to smooth it out to much because it really starts to make my hair a little too straight with my last touch up.  I have been very happy with making this switch.


----------



## Imani (Oct 8, 2007)

No lye made my hair dull and dry with no elasticity (most recently phyto index 2)

i have been using Vitale Pro Mild Lye Relaxer. it doesn't burn as bad as some other lye relaxers i've used and not as strong. Since i can't find anyone that uses Vitale now that i've moved to Atlanta, I am going to try out Design Essentials Lo Lye when i relax in a couple of weeks.  I will come back and post my results from that relaxer.


----------



## nycutiepie (Oct 8, 2007)

Imani said:


> *No lye made my hair dull and dry with no elasticity (most recently phyto index 2)*
> 
> i have been using Vitale Pro Mild Lye Relaxer. it doesn't burn as bad as some other lye relaxers i've used and not as strong. Since i can't find anyone that uses Vitale now that i've moved to Atlanta, I am going to try out Design Essentials Lo Lye when i relax in a couple of weeks. I will come back and post my results from that relaxer.


 

This is me right here and I just switched to Mizani Butter Blends mild and that hair feels better than the old Phyto hair.  I will NEVER go back to no-lye.


----------



## divinefavor (Oct 8, 2007)

Lissa0821 said:


> Recently I switched from Profective regular strenght no-lye to ORS Lye relaxed in June.  I have used Profective for a number of years and got really good results with the exception of my ends becoming extremely dry no matter what I used on them.  I love ORS Lye, it didn't burn during the application and my hair doesn't dry out at all.  I can stretch my relaxer longer and my hair has more shine as well.  I only leave the perm just long enough to cover my new growth and I mix in EVOO as well.  I try not to smooth it out to much because it really starts to make my hair a little too straight with my last touch up.  I have been very happy with making this switch.



How much EVOO are you adding to the relaxer?


----------



## Lissa0821 (Oct 8, 2007)

About two tablespoons


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 8, 2007)

Imani said:


> *No lye made my hair dull and dry with no elasticity* (most recently phyto index 2)
> 
> i have been using Vitale Pro Mild Lye Relaxer. it doesn't burn as bad as some other lye relaxers i've used and not as strong. Since i can't find anyone that uses Vitale now that i've moved to Atlanta, I am going to try out Design Essentials Lo Lye when i relax in a couple of weeks. I will come back and post my results from that relaxer.


 

Ditto!!! The no lye was applied on some underprocessed area as a corrective.  The areas are on the middle of my length and the areas are DRY,DRY,DRY. There's not enough moisturizing or Deep Conditioning that seems to help.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 8, 2007)

Lissa0821 said:


> Recently I switched from Profective regular strenght no-lye to ORS Lye relaxed in June.  I have used Profective for a number of years and got really good results with the exception of my ends becoming extremely dry no matter what I used on them.  I love ORS Lye, it didn't burn during the application and my hair doesn't dry out at all.  I can stretch my relaxer longer and my hair has more shine as well.  I only leave the perm just long enough to cover my new growth and I mix in EVOO as well.  I try not to smooth it out to much because it really starts to make my hair a little too straight with my last touch up.  I have been very happy with making this switch.



Looking back, hindsight is 20-20 because I've used No-Lye all my life. For the first 2 or 3 weeks after the relaxer, my hair would be so bouncy and full of body; however, I found that I would always have to add a light oil because my hair would get so dry and brittle. After much research and reading the ladies' comments on the forum, I tried ORS Lye Relaxer for Fine/Medium Textured Hair. Not only has my hair thrived and retained some of its thickness, I have been able to stretch at my longest. I'm still not done with the stretch, but because my hair doesn't get dry and brittle, I will be able to complete the stretch with ease and I think stretching is key. I really do now understand that Lye, for me, is a much better choice. And I have taken the advice of the lovely ladies here by adding a little olive oil, almond oil or some other carrier oil to the relaxer. And thanks to others, I've learned to use a silk protein to the NG (thanks Sareca ) and a cheapie conditioner on the rest of the hair (thanks LocsofLuv ). The Silk Protein like CHI has done wonders to protect the NG that will be relaxed and prevent breakage and overprocessing. Using conditioner on the other past of the hair prevents overprocessing and protects the ends.

I echo Lisssa. ORS Lye is awesome! !!!


----------



## Imani (Oct 8, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Looking back, hindsight is 20-20 because I've used No-Lye all my life. For the first 2 or 3 weeks after the relaxer, my hair would be so bouncy and full of body; however, I found that I would always have to add a light oil because my hair would get so dry and brittle. After much research and reading the ladies' comments on the forum, I tried ORS Lye Relaxer for Fine/Medium Textured Hair. Not only has my hair thrived and retained some of its thickness, I have been able to stretch at my longest. I'm still not done with the stretch, but because my hair doesn't get dry and brittle, I will be able to complete the stretch with ease and I think stretching is key. I really do now understand that Lye, for me, is a much better choice. And I have taken the advice of the lovely ladies here by adding a little olive oil, almond oil or some other carrier oil to the relaxer. *And thanks to others, I've learned to use a silk protein to the NG (thanks Sareca ) and a cheapie conditioner on the rest of the hair (thanks LocsofLuv ). The Silk Protein like CHI has done wonders to protect the NG that will be relaxed and prevent breakage and overprocessing. Using conditioner on the other past of the hair prevents overprocessing and protects the ends.*
> 
> I echo Lisssa. ORS Lye is awesome! !!!


I don't self relax. But i may have to try using this on my hair before i go to the salon. i normally just grease my hair to death before i go to the salon for relaxers to try and protect my hair .


----------



## divinefavor (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks ladies for your responses!


----------



## Moroni (Oct 13, 2007)

I keep reading about ladies here who have such great results with their rollersets.  I get a lot of breakage when I rollerset, even if I use only a leave-in as the setting lotion.  My strands are so fine they just snap when combing out the curls, whether I use a wide-tooth comb or my fingers.  

This only happens when I do a rollerset on wet hair, so I'm going to try the Caruso steam rollers (as soon as I can buy some...not going back out this evening).  Does anyone else have this problem, or is it just my sloppy technique?


----------



## january noir (Oct 13, 2007)

Moroni said:


> I keep reading about ladies here who have such great results with their rollersets. I get a lot of breakage when I rollerset, even if I use only a leave-in as the setting lotion. My strands are so fine they just snap when combing out the curls, whether I use a wide-tooth comb or my fingers.
> 
> This only happens when I do a rollerset on wet hair, so I'm going to try the Caruso steam rollers (as soon as I can buy some...not going back out this evening). Does anyone else have this problem, or is it just my sloppy technique?


 
For most of us,  fine/thin hair is fragile hair. It must be treated like silk as Kinicakes reminds us.  Wet hair is even *more* fragile.


Try waiting until your hair is damp-to-almost-dry, not wet, before you start to section and smooth your hair.
Lightly spritz each section with water or smooth with a water based leave in, then apply the curler and roll.
When your set is completely dry (heat from a hooded dryer gives you an optimum set), unroll the roller *carefully.*
Separate your curls carefully with your fingers that have been "lightly dipped" in a light moisturizer; smooth out the length of the curl with your fingers to the tips.
You should now be able to comb out your set with minimal breakage and/or extra shedding.

HTH!


----------



## Moroni (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you so much, January Noir.  And, Zoey surely is cute!  I think I'll stalk Kanicakes's posts and see if I can learn a lot more, too.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 13, 2007)

nycutiepie said:


> This is me right here and I just switched to Mizani Butter Blends mild and that hair feels better than the old Phyto hair. I will NEVER go back to no-lye.


I just had a no-lye relaxer and I have been using conditioners with Ceramides in them to help combat that dry flat feeling that no lye causes.

I am going to stretch for three months and either do the Mizani Butter Blends mild our the Design Essentals Lo-Lye

So ladies please continue to report your results here.  I'm keeping a close watch.

There is a great thread that mentions Lye relaxed hair needs protein and no-lye relaxers need moisture and doesn't like heavy proteins.  The example that they gave is that no-lye relaxed hair benefits better from Nexxus Humectress and lye relaxed hair benefits from the Keraphix conditioner. Both contain Ceramides.


----------



## january noir (Oct 14, 2007)

Moroni said:


> Thank you so much, January Noir. And, Zoey surely is cute! I think I'll stalk Kanicakes's posts and see if I can learn a lot more, too.


 
No problem Moroni!  
Keep us posted.  There are other things you can try as well.
Don't despair, rollersets take practice! .  I have started doing rollersets myself lately.  Usually I let my hairstylist do mine.  His comes out great everytime.

Kinicakes fotki was just updated this week. She is one of my hair inspirations!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 14, 2007)

AtlantaJJ said:


> There is a great thread that mentions Lye relaxed hair needs protein and no-lye relaxers need moisture and doesn't like heavy proteins.  The example that they gave is that no-lye relaxed hair benefits better from Nexxus Humectress and lye relaxed hair benefits from the Keraphix conditioner. Both contain Ceramides.



Thank you, sweetie! This will really help me out very much because I didn't know this about lye. My hair generally hates too much protein, but it's thriving when I can find a balance between protein/moisture.


----------



## neonbright (Oct 14, 2007)

I have to say ladies, I have a no-lye relaxer and after trial and error.  My hair love Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor and I have to follow-up with Nexxus Humectin & Proclaim Aloe & Shea Butter Moisturizer.  This has made a world of a difference, that only this is that I am still in the need for getting rid of my semi texlax hair and relax hair.  I got a corrective about 3 months ago and, the texlax is better but could be straighter but it so much better from before, I thought it was me and not the mixture of hair.  But with this board and especially this thread it is so much better, I do great roller-set like I use to and I take outstanding care of my hair; even though I do get lazy every so often.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 15, 2007)

neonbright said:


> I have to say ladies, I have a no-lye relaxer and after trial and error. *My hair love Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor and I have to follow-up with Nexxus Humectin & Proclaim Aloe & Shea Butter Moisturizer.* This has made a world of a difference, that only this is that I am still in the need for getting rid of my semi texlax hair and relax hair. I got a corrective about 3 months ago and, the texlax is better but could be straighter but it so much better from before, I thought it was me and not the mixture of hair. But with this board and especially this thread it is so much better, I do great roller-set like I use to and I take outstanding care of my hair; even though I do get lazy every so often.


 

Hi Neonbright! I wanted to say thanks about your suggestion for me to use the Aphogee 2 minute when my hair was breaking due to being overprocessed. It stopped the breaking and helped to restore the elasticity. I wish I would have not been such a wimp to use it earlier when the breakage started because I wouldn't have lost so much hair.  ITA  to use something REALLY moisturizing after.  How often do you use the 2 min recon? Is nexxus humictin different than nexxus humectress? I also got a corrective about 2 months ago and that hair seems to have reverted?


----------



## neonbright (Oct 15, 2007)

SelfStyled said:


> Hi Neonbright! I wanted to say thanks about your suggestion for me to use the Aphogee 2 minute when my hair was breaking due to being overprocessed. It stopped the breaking and helped to restore the elasticity. I wish I would have not been such a wimp to use it earlier when the breakage started because I wouldn't have lost so much hair. ITA to use something REALLY moisturizing after. How often do you use the 2 min recon? Is nexxus humictin different than nexxus humectress? I also got a corrective about 2 months ago and that hair seems to have reverted?


 
I think with the corrective, unless your hair can handle have the relaxer on longer then good, but my stylist only let it set for 5 minutes. The sections are not straight like the rest of the hair, but it is alot better than before.  I can see the underprocess sections, but if I use a great moisturizing conditoner and spray each section with water before I roll up no problem.  I tried Nexxus Humictin this weekend and the mixture with the Proclaim Aloe & Shea Butter Moisturizer is better than with Nexxus Humectres, I am not sure why but it is.  I am going to try a routine of every other week with the 2 minutes recontructor, I have for the last month and it has been great, I just have to make sure I follow up with the moisturizing conditioner or it is a no go.


----------



## sweetpuff (Nov 4, 2007)

*What are your views on wrapping?* *Do you usually have difficulties with it? *(shedding, hair not responding well to it.....)

I've been wrapping for a week or so. I alternate the sides, use kid's organis and coconut oil to seal in the moisture. I will reach 6 weeks post wednesday so I am starting to be careful with my roots. 
*Do you wrap way past 6-7 weeks post?*

*Thanks in advance*


----------



## neonbright (Nov 4, 2007)

I have wrap up to 9 weeks post, but that is me and it works well.


----------



## sweetpuff (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank for the reply neonbright.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Nov 8, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Looking back, hindsight is 20-20 because I've used No-Lye all my life. For the first 2 or 3 weeks after the relaxer, my hair would be so bouncy and full of body; however, I found that I would always have to add a light oil because my hair would get so dry and brittle. After much research and reading the ladies' comments on the forum, I tried ORS Lye Relaxer for Fine/Medium Textured Hair. Not only has my hair thrived and retained some of its thickness, I have been able to stretch at my longest. I'm still not done with the stretch, but because my hair doesn't get dry and brittle, I will be able to complete the stretch with ease and I think stretching is key. I really do now understand that Lye, for me, is a much better choice. And I have taken the advice of the lovely ladies here by adding a little olive oil, almond oil or some other carrier oil to the relaxer. And thanks to others, I've learned to use a silk protein to the NG (thanks Sareca ) and a cheapie conditioner on the rest of the hair (thanks LocsofLuv ). The Silk Protein like CHI has done wonders to protect the NG that will be relaxed and prevent breakage and overprocessing. Using conditioner on the other past of the hair prevents overprocessing and protects the ends.
> 
> I echo Lisssa. *ORS Lye is awesome!* !!!



ORS Mild relaxer is really good huh?? I may have to check this relaxer out because I'm thinking of going back to a mild relaxer.  DE mild w/shea butter was fine I guess, but my hair would always revert back in the humidity.  My hair never really felt straight anymore after the first month.  I could very rarely ever wear straight styles or wear my hair down, because my hair would always be kind of fly-away.  lol*  But it DID thicken my hair up, and my hair was stronger and grew longer because of it.   

BTW...what does ORS stand for?? What brand is this??


----------



## OneInAMillion (Nov 8, 2007)

Does anyone conditioner wash (every other day, or every 3 days)?  I've been doing this for the past week and so far so good.  I've been hearing about the benefits of the oil wash method so I thought I'd give it a try.  Basically I coat my hair with conditioner, rinse with water, rinse with oil, and then use conditioner again.

Just curious if washing every couple of days is too much for our fine strands in the long run?  I don't see any ridiculous shedding and I detangle with large bone comb or my fingers on was day.


----------



## sweetpuff (Nov 8, 2007)

ORS: Organic Root Stimulator
www.*organic**root**stimulator*.com


----------



## sweetpuff (Nov 8, 2007)

OneInAMillion said:


> *Does anyone conditioner wash (every other day, or every 3 days)*? I've been doing this for the past week and so far so good. I've been hearing about the benefits of the oil wash method so I thought I'd give it a try. Basically I coat my hair with conditioner, rinse with water, rinse with oil, and then use conditioner again.
> 
> Just curious if washing every couple of days is too much for our fine strands in the long run? I don't see any ridiculous shedding and I detangle with large bone comb or my fingers on was day.


 
I'm slowly going back to this. I usually co-wash on wednesday and wash on saturday but by tuesday I'd have to at least rinse my hair. 
My hair loves and craves for moisture. I remember when my hair was textirized that I would rinse it (water only)every day in the summer and apply some oil at night. I'd wash when needed.

So I guess it all depends if your hair  loves moisture or not so much. If what you're doing works, why change it?


----------



## prtybrwnis (Nov 15, 2007)

posted in error.


----------



## prtybrwnis (Nov 15, 2007)

I am going to post a more recent pic later but I need protective styling tips.  I stopped using the BT because my hair was shedding too much.  My hair is now a little past chin length from mid-ear lenght in July.  It may be a little longer.  I will see once I get a touch up this weekend.  I will be at 9 weeks stretching as of tomorrow.  I used more moisture on my new growth this past 2 weeks due to dryness and difference in texture. I sprayed the African Pride braid spray or used Dudley's PCA moisturizer.  I usually rollerset once a week and wear my hair down with a headband. I pin curl nightly.  Now I am actually able to put a banana clip and pull my hair into a ponytail.  I know this may be too much tension on my hair, but I do it loosely.  Are there any other protective styles or should I aim for more length first?


----------



## OneInAMillion (Nov 16, 2007)

sweetpuff said:


> I'm slowly going back to this. I usually co-wash on wednesday and wash on saturday but by tuesday I'd have to at least rinse my hair.
> My hair loves and craves for moisture. I remember when my hair was textirized that I would rinse it (water only)every day in the summer and apply some oil at night. I'd wash when needed.
> 
> So I guess it all depends if your hair  loves moisture or not so much. If what you're doing works, why change it?



Thanks!  The jury is still out on this one for me.  Maybe if I co-washed twice a week like you (less manipulation!)


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello to all, I am a newbie and I would like some input on my current hair issues. 

My hair is on the fine (soft) side, 4/b type i think (it grows out really coiled and nappy like not wavy) I am pretty much texlaxed but it is usually full. Recently I have noticed my hair looked someone what thinner in some spots and thru further investigation I noticed some breakage. erplexed

I decided to change up what I'm doing and I would like some input to if you think this would be good.

washing every 7-14 days (I think less washing might be better as far as low manipulation since it's breaking maybe???)
rollersetting and saran wrap (did it once and my hair looked so pretty)
Rolling hair a night with magnetic rollers with sliver clips ( I haven't saw many posts on people that roll at night, is this a good or bad idea?). 
moisturizing (alternating better ORS olive oil and Mango Butter)
Deep Conditioning (ORS Mayo and Crème of Nature Nourishing Purple)
Very Limited Direct Heat maybe 2X a month if that (trying to eliminate it all together)
texlaxing every 10+ weeks

If yall can think of anything else I'm missing or something that I could think about trying, that would be helpful I would so appreciate it. I used to flat iron and curl whenever I wanted to maybe 2-3 times a week so I think if I stop that I can keep/save my hair


----------



## sweetpuff (Nov 19, 2007)

prtybrwnis said:


> I am going to post a more recent pic later but I need protective styling tips. I stopped using the BT because my hair was shedding too much. My hair is now a little past chin length from mid-ear lenght in July. It may be a little longer. I will see once I get a touch up this weekend. I will be at 9 weeks stretching as of tomorrow. I used more moisture on my new growth this past 2 weeks due to dryness and difference in texture. I sprayed the African Pride braid spray or used Dudley's PCA moisturizer. I usually rollerset once a week and wear my hair down with a headband. I pin curl nightly. Now I am actually able to put a banana clip and pull my hair into a ponytail. I know this may be too much tension on my hair, but I do it loosely. Are there any other protective styles or should I aim for more length first?


 
Hello prtybrwnis, I saw your fotki, you have nice healthy hair.
If you can put your hair in a banana clip or a ponytail, you could add other accessories like hair clips that allow you to loosen up your updos. Your bandana looks really good too.
I don't know if it is out of styles but having the front part of your hair cornrowed and the rest loose would look good as well.
I heard about the hairzings a while ago http://www.hairzing.com/ I don't have one but plan on buying some for Xmas. This is practical and can last a very long time. 

HTH


----------



## sweetpuff (Nov 19, 2007)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Hello to all, I am a newbie and I would like some input on my current hair issues.
> 
> My hair is on the fine (soft) side, 4/b type i think (it grows out really coiled and nappy like not wavy) I am pretty much texlaxed but it is usually full. Recently I have noticed my hair looked someone what thinner in some spots and thru further investigation I noticed some breakage. erplexed
> 
> ...


 

Welcome BrownEyez22!

Your list looks pretty good, I just would like to add a few things.
pre-pooing always helps to soften the hair shaft and helps to detangle as well. I use ORS mayo, infusium23 conditioner and coconut oil, wrap it in saranwrap for 30 minutes then rinse the whole thing.
When I was texturized and washed, I'd detangle, then make 4 braids. I'd unbraid one at a time to finger comb with the pressure of the water, shampoothe roots and condition the hair then i'd rebraid. not a lot of manipulation in that.
In between  washes I'd either co-wash or rinse my hair.

Sleeping with magnetic rollers and silver clips might pose a problem not only for confort but also for breakage. With the tossing and turing during the night, your hair would be brushing against the silver clips and would suffer some tension. I would either braids or pincurl...

HTH


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Nov 19, 2007)

sweetpuff said:


> Welcome BrownEyez22!
> 
> Your list looks pretty good, I just would like to add a few things.
> pre-pooing always helps to soften the hair shaft and helps to detangle as well. I use ORS mayo, infusium23 conditioner and coconut oil, wrap it in saranwrap for 30 minutes then rinse the whole thing.
> ...


 

Thank you for the welcome and the suggestions, I forgot to include my hair length, it's pretty short in a bob type cut, to the end of my neck in the back and almost to my chin on the sides, so im not sure if the pincurls are a option with the length of my hair. Also, I have a question since my hair is shorter, but I can wear it in a clip, if it's clipped up loosely and not touching my clothes would that be considered a protective style? Here's a picture.


----------



## sweetpuff (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes, if it is not touching the clothes, I consider it a protective style. I see on this picture that it might be brushing the back of your clothes, you can pull the hair up a bit. imo.

HHG !


----------



## DayStar (Nov 19, 2007)

fine hair checking in!


----------



## Cloud06 (Nov 19, 2007)

Fine haired girlie chiming in! Hey Hey Hey!


----------



## Cloud06 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm new too and I have a question. Thanks in advance!
What should I do about thinning ends. My hair is fine textured, but usually not thin w/medium thickness. It is shoulder length and whenever it gets this length it starts to thin. WHat should I do to thicken them up?
I usually wash every two days(now I'm stretching going on 4months post, I wash once a week)
I use Creme of nature (green and white bottle)
Oil rinse with Hot Six Oils
Condition with Optimum, ManeNTail, and creme of nature nourishing con.
I deep condition w/ heat after every wash and since I'm stretching I choose not to airdry bcuz of breakage.
I do light protein once a week
Aphoghee once a month 
Moisturize wth coconut oil and NTM creme
Currently using MN on scalp
Flat iron once a week

SO, what could I add or eliminate in order to retain thickness?


----------



## KiniKakes (Nov 19, 2007)

Cloud06 said:


> I'm new too and I have a question. Thanks in advance!
> What should I do about thinning ends. My hair is fine textured, but usually not thin w/medium thickness. It is shoulder length and whenever it gets this length it starts to thin. WHat should I do to thicken them up?
> I usually wash every two days(now I'm stretching going on 4months post, I wash once a week)
> I use Creme of nature (green and white bottle)
> ...


 
Hey girl!

My recommendations:

*Eliminate:*

--Washing so frequently. Once a week should be fine. If your hair is as fine/fragile as mine, less manipulation is more.  If washing multiple times per week includes simply con-washing and NOT combing out at all (just putting it straight into a protective style) than thats fine. 
--flat ironing altogether (if you can). Try to opt for styles like roller sets, which will give you the look of more body and also reduce the need for direct heat
--wrapping at night, if you do this (you didnt say how you sleep with your hair. i would suggest pin curling or a loose bun, with a satin bonnet) All the combing that wrapping requires is no good for me, and if your hair is as delicate as mine, no good for you either

*Incorporate:*

--Biotin and a good multi-vitamin (permanent thickness)
--Henna treatments + extra moisture (temporary thickness... but it looks darn good while it lasts!)
--protective styles, since you are at the shoulder length point and also stretching. As you probably know, the shoulder length hurdle is a difficult one to pass, since your ends are constantly rubbing/brushing against the rough fabric of your shirt. So the more you can keep them up, the better

Everything else in your reggie sounds fabulous!  Dont feel bad, my hair thins out a bit too as it gets longer. I just keep on taking care of it, dusting my own splits, and professionally trimming every 9 months. Since i usually wear my hair rollerset (rather than blown or flat ironed out), you cant really tell that my ends are that much thinner when i wear it down. The roller set tends to give it a nice, full look throughout (such an illusion!  ). The ends arent split or anything... Your ends are just the oldest part of the hair, and for us naturally fine-haired gals we see it more. To me, gradually thinning ends are the natural toll my hair is going to take, as the new growth that comes in is thick and strong. Doesnt bother me too much, and when it does i just trim off what i cant tolerate. Since i do this regularly, its never anything major.

HTH!


----------



## Cloud06 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you kinikakes, for the advice! I wil def. look into roller sets.(hopefully  can stop being lazy) I used to do them a few years back but when I had to cut my hair to ear length I didn't know how to style it. At night I pretty much pincurl, bun, or braid-out my hair and tie with satin wrap.  Since I've stopped wrapping my hair has grown all the same on both sides of my head. I just started taking the biotin along w/multivitamin. My best bet is to do like you and keep those ends up up and away!


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 20, 2007)

........................


----------



## KiniKakes (Nov 21, 2007)

Cloud06 said:


> Thank you kinikakes, for the advice! I wil def. look into roller sets.(hopefully can stop being lazy) I used to do them a few years back but when I had to cut my hair to ear length I didn't know how to style it. At night I pretty much pincurl, bun, or braid-out my hair and tie with satin wrap. Since I've stopped wrapping my hair has grown all the same on both sides of my head. I just started taking the biotin along w/multivitamin. My best bet is to do like you and keep those ends up up and away!


 
No prob bob!


----------



## Artemis (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok...so is the *general consensus* for those of us w/fine hair to wash 2x/week or *less*?? Or just the basic 1x/week?

Anyone washing more than that and not experiencing any ill effects? Or is 1x/week good enough? And like Gymfreak previously asked, are those of you who are washing 1x/wk doing "the works" on this one wash day?

I am currently washing 2x/wk, but one wash includes a DC, and the other is a regular wash/condition.

My thought process is like a previous poster who said it depends on how much product you apply in between washes, but I wanted to hear more thoughts on this...

Thanks!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 3, 2007)

Any fine/soft haired ladies tried thickening shampoos/ or conditioners with good results? I went to purchase two higher end conditioners for my hair (one protein K-Pak/moisturizing Moisture Discovery), but they had a sale buy 2 get one free. So I picked up Joico Body Luxe Thickening Shampoo and I must say my hair looks alot fuller. I have some breakage in about three spots, but it looks nice down and too see through in the spots where it broke. I added some pic, just wanted to share and was wondering if any other ladies had success with a thickening shampoo.

This is after wash/rollerset with saran wrap.


----------



## prtybrwnis (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay ladies my hair is growing great, but I have a problem with my edges in the front.  They're more fine than the rest of my hair and shorter which makes it hard to blend in at times.  Any tips?  It's not broken.  It has always been this way but now it seems worse than ever. I need to get more growth around the edges or at least have it keep up with the growth of the rest of my hair


----------



## sweetpuff (Dec 4, 2007)

for the edges, i'd go for either castor oil, bt, or a sulfur mix applied lightly and every other day to the edges. 
do you brush your edges?

BrownEyez22, I'll check out that joico  sampoo. thanks ! I can't think of any conditionner or shampoo that help thicken the  hair though...


----------



## prtybrwnis (Dec 9, 2007)

sweetpuff said:


> for the edges, i'd go for either castor oil, bt, or a sulfur mix applied lightly and every other day to the edges.
> do you brush your edges?
> 
> BrownEyez22, I'll check out that joico sampoo. thanks ! I can't think of any conditionner or shampoo that help thicken the hair though...


 
I tried BT already and my hair shed too much and was very greasy.  I will try the castor oil I guess.  I have brushed my edges within the past week but usually don't at all, so I don't think that is the culprit. I'll let you know how the castor oil works for me.


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Dec 20, 2007)

Fine haired girl checking in!


----------



## SJT (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello Ladies 

Another Newbie Here! I have been reviewing this site for several months and I finally decided to pay my $5.00!  Yah!!!!   I am almost past APL, my short term goal is BSL then MBL. 

My hair is very fine and tangles very easily. I see that most ladies wash and dc weekly which I have been trying to follow. But I have major issues w/my hair tangling after I dc. I have attempted to try air drying which was a major mistake. So I then tried using a hooded dryer, I have also tried using my hand held dryer which both make my hair extremely brittle.
My question: How can I wash my own hair weekly w/out tangling and it becoming so brittle when it comes to drying? I also end up having to flat iron it to make it straight. Then my hair has no body and is sooo limp. I don't know what to do....I cant continue paying my hair dresser weekly I am making her rich! I dont know what I am doing  wrong but it seems that I am doing my hair more harm then good. HELP!!!!!

Shampoos I am using: Biolage Matrix (Hydrating) Occasionally use Nexxus: Biotainoil 
Conditioners: Biolage Matrix, Occasionally use NTM Deep Conditioner 
Oils: Olive Oil, Avocado Oil, 
Butters: Mango butter, Avocado butter
Leave ins: NTM, Occasionally use Giovanni


----------



## january noir (Dec 27, 2007)

SJT said:


> Another Newbie Here!
> 
> My hair is very fine and tangles very easily.


 
Welcome SJT! 
Enjoy your LHCF experience!  Now a few questions...

How are you washing your hair, in the shower or a sink?
Do you scrub and manipulate you hair when washing?


----------



## Moroni (Dec 27, 2007)

prtybrwnis said:


> I tried BT already and my hair shed too much and was very greasy. I will try the castor oil I guess. I have brushed my edges within the past week but usually don't at all, so I don't think that is the culprit. I'll let you know how the castor oil works for me.


 
I'm using a mixture of mustard oil with shea butter nightly on my edges along with MN, MTG and whatever else I can get my hands on.  They're growing back pretty well.  I posted a thread about it:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=180697&highlight=growth+aids


----------



## Moroni (Dec 27, 2007)

SJT said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Another Newbie Here! I have been reviewing this site for several months and I finally decided to pay my $5.00! Yah!!!!  I am almost past APL, my short term goal is BSL then MBL.
> 
> ...


 
SJT, I had a similar problem while trying to organize my regimen.  One of the things I found was that my hair tangled terribly when I needed to clarify.  I used the Nexxus Aloe Rid shampoo 2 times, oil rinsed, DC'd and haven't had the problem since (with the exception of my 1st henna.....but that's another story).  When was the last time you used a clarifying poo?

Another thing, I use shampoo maybe 1 or 2 times a month, and I cowash probably 3 or 4 times per week.  Check out oil rinsing, prepoos, and DCing and see if that doesn't help. 

Also, try another oil and see if your hair doesn't like it better.  My hair HATES EVOO, except in henna or mixed with honey....seems to *LOVE* jojoba oil, though.  HTH


----------



## SJT (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello January Noir, 

Thanks for the welcome and for replying to my novel of questions!!!!  To answer your questions: 

1. I wash in the sink 
2. I do scrub and scratch my scalp...I am not sure if that is manipulating the   scalp.  



SJT


----------



## january noir (Dec 27, 2007)

SJT said:


> Hello January Noir,
> 
> Thanks for the welcome and for replying to my novel of questions!!!!  To answer your questions:
> 
> ...


 
Hi Sweetie!

I thought so!  First things first!
If you can wash in the shower, do so.  It cuts down on manipulation of the hair.

Smooth in your shampoo and conditioners from root to ends and only scrub your scalp (with fingertips) enough to clean.  Unless you use TONS of any product, you do not have to scrub your hair.  Remember that our hair is fragile and should be manipulated just enough.

Step out shower and pat your hair to remove excess water with a paper towel or towel.  DO NOT RUB, just squeeze and blot.

Start to detangle GENTLY ends first.  Slowly work your way up the hair shaft.  Sistaslick has this technique on her site I think...  

I'll find it and post it if it is.


----------



## SJT (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello Moroni, 

Thanks for that information. You will have to pardon me as I am still trying to learn how to reply to messages I haven't gotten the hang of that yet... 
I actually have already purchased Nexxus Aloe Rid but have not used it yet. I don't think I have ever clarified...just used regular shampoo. I guess I should try using it now. I think I have become a product junkie since I began lurking this site and buying alot of the products. It seems that alot  products I have purchased don't work for me and tangle and weigh my hair down even more. 

Here are some questions I know I should know the answer to but I rather know the correct answer!
Now when you say you oil rinse how do you do that?
Cowashing is that when you wash with conditioner?
Do you dry w/a hooded or hand dryer?


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 27, 2007)

SJT, washing in the sink is a huge no-no for me.  I'd be detangling for days.  I have to always wash in the shower to leave my hair hanging.  It's inconvenient sometimes, but not as inconvenient as detangling for hours and losing lots of hair.  Also, my hair gets extra dry and tangly in the winter.  Adding oil to my rinsing conditioner has been great.  I mix the oil and conditioner in my hand and apply it to my, I cover with a cap and let it sit for about 5 minutes while I do my shower duties.  The extra oil makes a world of difference in retaining moisture.  I only detangle with my fingers under running cool water.  This makes detangling with my leave-ins much easier.  HTH!


----------



## SJT (Dec 27, 2007)

january noir said:


> Hi Sweetie!
> 
> I thought so!  First things first!
> If you can wash in the shower, do so.  It cuts down on manipulation of the hair.
> ...




Wow, 

Well I seem to do the exact opposite. I have never washed my hair in the shower! I also totally rub to dry my hair with a towel. I use a detangling comb and spray a detangler in my hair when combing it but I do not always start at the ends I generally start at the roots and work my way down.  I will try this method next time. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## january noir (Dec 27, 2007)

You are welcome!  Remember to detangle slowly and gently.  Do not rip through your hair even if it is conditioned.  Let us know if this works for you.  Your products look fine so far.


----------



## SJT (Dec 27, 2007)

Lavendar said:


> SJT, washing in the sink is a huge no-no for me.  I'd be detangling for days.  I have to always wash in the shower to leave my hair hanging.  It's inconvenient sometimes, but not as inconvenient as detangling for hours and losing lots of hair.  Also, my hair gets extra dry and tangly in the winter.  Adding oil to my rinsing conditioner has been great.  I mix the oil and conditioner in my hand and apply it to my, I cover with a cap and let it sit for about 5 minutes while I do my shower duties.  The extra oil makes a world of difference in retaining moisture.  I only detangle with my fingers under running cool water.  This makes detangling with my leave-ins much easier.  HTH!



Hi Lavendar 

I think this seems to be my issue. I seem to spend 15-20 mins if not more detangling.  It is so annoying I told my husband this morning again how much I hate washing in my hair! Besides that my hair looks horrible after I wash and dry it. Of course he says I don't know why you just don't go back to the hair dresser. He just doesn't understand that I need to learn to care for my own hair.


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 27, 2007)

And that's just it SJT, it's a learning process and you will eventually get the hang of it.  You'll have to do a lot of reading, asking questions, and experimenting, but eventually you will be a pro!


----------



## prtybrwnis (Dec 28, 2007)

I can't find castor oil anywhere but I am worried that it might be too greasy.  But where do I find it anyway?  Also, I have been growing my hair out wearing a roller set until I get to a length to wear protective styles.  I am not a little under my chin in length.  My problem is my front edges. They are shorter than the rest of my hair and seem broken. What to do? I wear headbands daily. Should I stop doing that?  The headband rests in the middle of my hair and not the edges though.  I have been brushing more the past month or so, so I will stop that.


----------



## sweetpuff (Jan 8, 2008)

prtybrwnis, I don't know where you could find castor oil but like othere peole said before,  a little goes a long way. a very little amount of castor oil on  the edges  would not do any harm I believe but then again, you should make the experience to see what works best for you.

By the way, HAPPY NEW YEAR to all my fine hair buddies !!


I also had a question for you: I saw on the early pages that some fine hair people experienced bad shedding from *boundless tresses (BT)*. Did others experience good things from it???


----------



## sweetpuff (Jan 8, 2008)

bump


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 8, 2008)

I did but I used it on my scalp and not so much on my hair. I had tremendous growth but I stopped using it out of laziness. I need to get back on that! lol

btw I didn't have excess shedding but if you over use it you WILL be greasy.


----------



## sweetpuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! I ordered it.


----------



## tdwillis (Jan 9, 2008)

I tried BT, but my hair didn't grow. It got thicker, but no length. Once I stpped using it, my hair went right back to fine. I have had better results from Gro-Aut hair oil.


----------



## sweetpuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info,tdwillis I'll check that out.


----------



## january noir (Jan 9, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> And that's just it SJT, it's a learning process and you will eventually get the hang of it. You'll have to do a lot of reading, asking questions, and experimenting, but eventually you will be a pro!


 
Yep!


----------



## TCT (Jan 9, 2008)

january noir said:


> By the way this is OT but I wanted to... Update on my *Thicken My Hairline Challenge*...
> 
> On Saturday I was with my elderly aunt (who by the way is loving but critical about everything) for a day of shopping and visiting her friends. As we were having dinner she said to me "Your hairline is really nice!" "I never noticed before."
> 
> ...


 



     first i wanna say to honii.  DO NOT UNDER ANY CRCUMSTANCES GIVE UP. DO NOT DO NOT , DO NOT.  i know its hard to see all these things countering your progress., but just think about the saying that goes sometimes things get woarse b4 they get better.  you know you are doing what you are supposed to take care of your hair,  and your still learning and evolving with making the best chioces and choosing the best products for you.  its a trail and era type affair.  you'll get there, and when youhave that head full of beautiful -full-healthy hair you'll look back and be happy you didnt give up.



    and for the poster of the above hairline post. what did you do to thicken your hairline. specifically?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 9, 2008)

TCT said:


> first i wanna say to honii. * DO NOT UNDER ANY CRCUMSTANCES GIVE UP. DO NOT DO NOT , DO NOT.*  i know its hard to see all these things countering your progress., but just think about the saying that goes sometimes things get woarse b4 they get better.  *you know you are doing what you are supposed to take care of your hair,  and your still learning and evolving with making the best chioces and choosing the best products for you.  its a trail and era type affair.  you'll get there, and when youhave that head full of beautiful -full-healthy hair you'll look back and be happy you didnt give up.*
> 
> 
> 
> and for the poster of the above hairline post. what did you do to thicken your hairline. specifically?




Very well said.


----------



## january noir (Jan 9, 2008)

TCT said:


> and for the poster of the above hairline post. what did you do to thicken your hairline. specifically?


 
Hi TCT,
Essentially, I had to reduce the tension on my hairline and baby it with moisture:

I wear my hair back all the time (ponytails for years) and the stress of those styles put tension on my hairline.  Here, I've learned how to secure my hair in ways that ease the tension.  I use _Good Hair Days_ _Pins_ and other ornamental hair toys to put my hair in protective styles like upsweeps, messy buns, etc.
I also discovered Jamaican Black Caster Oil and henna/indigo to increase the appearance of fullness of my hair, including the hairline.
I always tie my hair up at night, but I found out that the scarf was breaking off my hair (tying too tight), so I switched to a silk bonnet and started using silk pillowcases on my pillows.  This lessened the tension along my hairline as well.


----------



## angiek_08 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies!!! Another fine head of hair!! I just paid my $5 last night, so I'm totally trying to get advice. I think my hair type is 4a...right now I have the Design Essential Lo-Lye relaxer in, and my last touch-up was in September. My first relaxer after being natural for almost 2 years was this past June, and I'm really trying to grow my hair. BSL by the end of the year might be too high of a goal, but I'm going to try. 

I had a sew-in from november up until last night erplexed don't know if that was a good thing, and I really need to overhaul on solidifying a regimen. I went out and bought biotin(2500 mcg) and B-complex 50 from GNC. I read on a couple boards that those were good supplements. I'm not sure if I got the right b-complex so I would love some help with that. Went to Wal-Mart to get some castor oil...but they were OUT!! LOL, so I'll be checking tomorrow. 

Before I had the sew-in, I had a regimen that really worked. I pre-poo'd with a D.E. 6n1 reconstructive condish, ORS hair mayo mixed with carrot oil and lekair cholesterol. i use Phyto organics Syntress volumizing lift shampoo and the phyto babassu bodifying condish because I thought it would give my hair more body, and it did. 

With my 4.5 month stretch feeling my hair right now isn't the happiest moment because i need a touch up badly so last night I had to flat iron so that it would look decent, but I haven't used heat since november, so it can't be that bad.

Just wanted to introduce myself so that i could hopefully find a hair twin and my goal of BSL will come true!! Look forward to any help!!


----------



## aziza (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the board angiek_08!


----------



## pr3tty (Jan 27, 2008)

I love this Thread... I've only been on here a week and most of my questions are about getting my hair thicker. I've tried everything. Ive cut my hair 3 times from bsl to maybe an inch or 2 and it grown back thin. I think it was bc I was cutting and growning back without care. Im shoulder length now and still thin but since I've found this board I gonna work on getting body first b4 anything else.


----------



## mnemosyne (Jan 31, 2008)

Just another fine haired, long time lurker checking in.

Also, I tried bt and wanted to like it, but it was a little too much for me. Plus I could smell it all day if I had it on. I think maybe if I try and use it once a week when I'm not going out I can finish the bottle I have. 

Currently I'm modifying my regimen as my hair is tangling all over the place (probably due to the months of NG I have).


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Feb 2, 2008)

I just sat here and read most of this thread tonite.  After being on the board for -- oh, over a year now  -- i've just come to the understanding that I have fine, medium-density hair. I was about to have a fit with all of the breakage I've been fighting lately. Then I realized that I just have very fine strands that need lots of babying. I have found a home here in this thread! Some of the very same things that you ladies have talked about working for your hair has also worked for me. Now I'm taking my SL grow-out program up a notch now. 

I have also found out that I CANNOT airdry and expect to run a comb through my hair. Breakage city.  The only way I can airdry is if I wash-n-go and no combs whatsoever.

I noticed earlier this year when I was blowdrying with my ionic dryer and flat ironing that I would have very little breakage and my hair would stay soft and moisturized throughout the week. I stopped blowdrying/flat ironing because I was afraid of split ends/breakage and didn't want to push my luck. 

I've been working on rollersetting... and trying to keep hair on my head. I usually wash, dc, and rollerset with a water/castor oil combo. My hair comes out very shiny and moisturized. I then finger comb - usually no breakage here - but when I use my wide tooth comb to wrap I see little bits of breakage over my sink.  Less so today because I figured out that my hair needed a light protein conditioner. So I'm celebrating that little victory. 

Anyway, I'll be stopping by here to trade tips with you ladies. I WILL make it to APL for the life of me!!!


----------



## hOnii (Feb 3, 2008)

hi sunshine!

i can't airdry either! i think i have gotten down a pretty good regime that my hair likes finally! after i wash, i put in the leave-in, a little aveda usc, and some redken heat protectat. I might attempt to detangle a little bit, starting from the ends, but if i notice more shedding than i'd like to see, i just go right in and blow dry it (on the lowest heat setting), using my fingers to work through it. This has worked well for my hair, as it tends to break/shed more when its wet. After its all dry, then i go through gently with a wide toothed comb, and get any little tangles out. I lose very little hair with this method!

I may start rollersetting again... I remember my hair feeling very strong when I used to do that, but I've just been kinda lazy lately.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Feb 3, 2008)

hOnii said:


> hi sunshine!
> 
> i can't airdry either! i think i have gotten down a pretty good regime that my hair likes finally! after i wash, i put in the leave-in, a little aveda usc, and some redken heat protectat. I might attempt to detangle a little bit, starting from the ends, but if i notice more shedding than i'd like to see, i just go right in and blow dry it (on the lowest heat setting), using my fingers to work through it. This has worked well for my hair, as it tends to break/shed more when its wet. After its all dry, then i go through gently with a wide toothed comb, and get any little tangles out. I lose very little hair with this method!
> 
> I may start rollersetting again... I remember my hair feeling very strong when I used to do that, but I've just been kinda lazy lately.



Hmmm.... this is really similar to what I did today. I washed with CON shampoo, conditioned with Nexxus Keraphix, put on some Chi Silk Infusion + Aveda USC, blow dried, and flat ironed.   Normally I wouldn't put this much heat on my hair but I was in a time crunch with a special event to attend. I was actively looking for hair falling to make sure I wasn't breaking off my hair. Thank goodness, I saw very little hairfall. And have seen no breakage since. 

I've been following the thread that was bumped up about ceramides. Have any fine-haired ladies used products with ceramides? Has it made your hair less prone to breakage? I'm thinking about testing this out myself.


----------



## prtybrwnis (Feb 4, 2008)

I am considering going natural.  I haven't had a relaxer since 11/17/07.  Are there any natural thin/fine heads here?  If so, please share with me the pros and cons you have had. Or if you tried and relaxed again, please share.  I am a 3c/4a.  I have currently been rollersetting but my hair is not holding the set anymore since I'm in Texas now.  Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 4, 2008)

prtybrwnis said:


> I am considering going natural. I haven't had a relaxer since 11/17/07. Are there any natural thin/fine heads here? If so, please share with me the pros and cons you have had. Or if you tried and relaxed again, please share. I am a 3c/4a. I have currently been rollersetting but my hair is not holding the set anymore since I'm in Texas now. Not sure what the problem is.


 

I'm thinking that going natural MIGHT be the best way to go if you really hate your thin, relaxed strands. Would that be an option you could consider honii?


----------



## hOnii (Feb 4, 2008)

lol... heck no! this is not an option for me just because i have such a big head (particularly my forehead) and there's no way i would be able to camoflauge that with natural hair! it just wouldn't be very practical for me...i need my bangs!

keeping my hair about to my shoulders...or a little longer seems to solve any issues with my hair appearing too thin..


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 4, 2008)

prtybrwnis said:


> I am considering going natural. I haven't had a relaxer since 11/17/07. Are there any natural thin/fine heads here? If so, please share with me the pros and cons you have had. Or if you tried and relaxed again, please share. I am a 3c/4a. I have currently been rollersetting but my hair is not holding the set anymore since I'm in Texas now. Not sure what the problem is.


I'm going natural for several reasons, but know my hair looks much fuller natural. The relaxer was just too much for my fine strands. My natural hair is much stronger and it just needs me to keep it moist. Henna gives it even more body where as before henna used to stress my relaxed hair.  I did a big chop so I am going to have to wait a good while to get the length that I want. It is possible to dry natural hair in twists to reduce shrinkage but keep the wavy/curly look.  I am also adding yogurt to my DC which loosens the curl a good bit, helps the curls look more defined.


----------



## itsdiddy (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't think my hair is thin but my hair is definitely definitely fine. Like crazy fine. Aidrying is rough on my hair too. I spent a month airdrying and lost a whole lot of hair. but my fine hair (especially the ends) breaks at the sight of a blowdryer. A flatiron is absolute torture for my hair so my only option is rollers which once in, I can air dry and still get the same under dryer feel. Any one else use BT with fine hair and had good results? I am nervous because a lot of product on my hair is a no no. I got a salon wash and set 4 days ago and used some of my roomie's hair grease bc she swore it was the best thing since sliced bread and it wieghed my hair like no one's business.... I have to wash again...... somebody help me. I need APL but man, my fine hair loves to be near my shoulders


----------



## KLomax (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi All,

Another fine/thin head checking in...I knew I was in the right place when I saw my cuzzin up in here ( Hey TaraDyan)

My reggi is a work in progress...but my hair is better than it was before I joined....I have found I few things that work...but I am still searchingat least I no longer feel like I am  .


----------



## cocomyst (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi, I am a thin/fine haired girl checking in. I have read this whole thread and loved what I read and the support I have seen given. So to my surprised when I got to the end I noticed there have not been any activity on this thread in a while. What happened....Are you gals still out there!?!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Mar 2, 2008)

cocomyst said:


> Hi, I am a thin/fine haired girl checking in. I have read this whole thread and loved what I read and the support I have seen given. So to my surprised when I got to the end I noticed there have not been any activity on this thread in a while. What happened....Are you gals still out there!?!


I'm still here but not happy with my hair so I just chill in the background and read about everyone else's progress and updates.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 2, 2008)

Cayenne0622 said:


> I'm still here but not happy with my hair so I just chill in the background and read about everyone else's progress and updates.


 

Exactly!  It's been setback after setback.  I am soo ready to give up.  I see others making all this progress......but none for me.  I am still hanging in there though, can't quite bring myself to quit.


----------



## Duchesse (Mar 5, 2008)

I just realized that I'm fine and thin. My hair looks thick but when it is parted, there is soo much scalp, and some of my strands are soo thin and wispy. My twists when I was natural looked starved for food. 

Now relaxed, I have to make sure my hair is bouncy with rollersets or pin curls, otherwise it's way too flat, and 5 days after a wash, fughettaboutit, my hair gets so weighed down, even though I don't use too much product. I need to skim some more of this post to get some tips.


----------



## KPH (Mar 5, 2008)

sounds like my head, i did a roller set sunday, well it is wednesday and back to the drawing board because my hair has gone flat and i've only massaged my scalp with olive oil.  When i used the henna the hair strands looked thicker but this week, back to wispy ole KPH


----------



## Evalina1 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Thin/Fine Support Thread* 
lol... heck no! this is not an option for me just because i have such a big head (particularly my forehead) and there's no way i would be able to camoflauge that with natural hair! it just wouldn't be very practical for me...i need my bangs!

keeping my hair about to my shoulders...or a little longer seems to solve any issues with my hair appearing too thin..




GIRL THAT SOUND LIKE SOMETHING I WOULD SAY HONII, MY HAIR IS THINNER THAN YOUR HAIR...AND I HAVE A TARA BANK FORHEAD SO THAT WHOLE NATURE THING WOULD NEVER NEVER WORK.  BUT I AM LEARNING we should stop cutting our hair...and yes our bangs...because that would stop our hair from growing...if you search this info about cutting bangs on this website you would never cut your bangs again....


----------



## mnemosyne (Mar 5, 2008)

Any fine haired ladies use the UPA clip? I've been looking at it and trying to curb my inner PJ.


----------



## nycutiepie (Mar 5, 2008)

mnemosyne said:


> Any fine haired ladies use the UPA clip? I've been looking at it and trying to curb my inner PJ.


 
Yes, I do.  I use it with a baggy over my real pony and it works fine.  It is a great investment.  You can tell her that your hair is not thick and she will customize it for you.  HTH!


----------



## mnemosyne (Mar 5, 2008)

nycutiepie said:


> Yes, I do.  I use it with a baggy over my real pony and it works fine.  It is a great investment.  You can tell her that your hair is not thick and she will customize it for you.  HTH!



Thanks! Which type do you have, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 5, 2008)

Fine haired girl here...It looks thick but like a lot of you, the strands are fine but I have a lot of density.

Not sure if I checked in before...I'm all over the place but here I am!


----------



## Baby Girl (Mar 5, 2008)

Another fine haired girl checking in and just made up my mind that I am about to go natural


----------



## Baby Girl (Mar 5, 2008)

What kind of setting lotion does eveyone use to make their hair fuller. I am now using B&B it does ok.


----------



## KPH (Mar 5, 2008)

diluted infusium 23


----------



## PinkPebbles (Mar 8, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Do you all fine that you hair responds better when you do the works at everywash and wash less frequently. What I mean is that I* have noticed that my hair does better if I wash, light protein treatment, moisture treatment, rollerset.... at every wash and just wash once a week instead of two?[/*quote]
> 
> 
> i don't know how I missed this thread! Yes, this is me right here in the bolded!
> ...


----------



## Irie1 (May 5, 2008)

Ladies, please help! I am transitioning from self texlaxed to natural and I'm am having a less than desireable time. I thought i'd finally mastered my technique but now i'm not so sure.   I'm also not 100% sure of which hair texture I have, so please look at the attached photos and let me know if you can tell from the photos. 

I had gained a bit of length but last week when I washed my hair I noticed a whole lot of hair in the tub. I'm not sure why the middle part in the back of my head decided it was time that we parted ways; i'm hoping the part that broke was just this?

I've come so far in my transition but i'm baffled as to what I may have done to cause this breakage. I've been consistent with my regimine so I don't know what happened.   Can any one help me get back on track?


----------



## charmtreese (May 5, 2008)

Irie1 said:


> Ladies, please help! I am transitioning from self texlaxed to natural and I'm am having a less than desireable time. I thought i'd finally mastered my technique but now i'm not so sure.   I'm also not 100% sure of which hair texture I have, so please look at the attached photos and let me know if you can tell from the photos.
> 
> I had gained a bit of length but last week when I washed my hair I noticed a whole lot of hair in the tub. I'm not sure why the middle part in the back of my head decided it was time that we parted ways; i'm hoping the part that broke was just this?
> 
> I've come so far in my transition but i'm baffled as to what I may have done to cause this breakage. I've been consistent with my regimine so I don't know what happened.   Can any one help me get back on track?



How long have you been transitioning? Do you have any pictures of your NG?


----------



## Irie1 (May 5, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> How long have you been transitioning? Do you have any pictures of your NG?


 
Hi Charmtreese, thanks for your prompt response.  I've been transitioning from self-texlaxed for a little over 11 months. I was making pretty good progress and then last week I hit a rough patch, literally.  

I attached a few shots to the post, but perhaps they didn't come through. I'll try to attach a few more so you can see.  The photo in my avatar was from last March, so you can see I had hair in the back/middle of my head.  

I'll try to post a few more shots.


----------



## MD_Lady (May 6, 2008)

I have fine strands AND thin density.  My stylist has told me, however, that part of the reason my hair looks thin is because of breakage and uneven growth. Sometimes, I can't tell if my ends look shabby because of the texture/density or because of breakage/uneven growth. I'm so tempted to get a few inches lopped off, I don't know what to do.


----------



## MD_Lady (May 6, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> Do not give up and don't be discouraged! *I have fine/thin hair as well and I never thought my hair could grow without looking so thin. Thanks to LHCF my hair has made a complete turn around.*


 
That's good to hear! Because of my fine/thin hair, I often feel that I could never have one of the long, strong, healthy heads of hair I see on this board. Hopefully, one day, I'll prove myself wrong.


----------



## MD_Lady (May 6, 2008)

victorious said:


> Don't stress HOnii!
> 
> Fine, thin hair requires *lots* of tlc and patience. Sometimes I feel like I take two steps forward and one step back.
> 
> But there's wonderful advice in this thread. (*I'm bookmarking it just in case I get that little hairicidal feeling again and look for the scissors.*)


 


sweetnlow06 said:


> I know what you mean! I need to stop it with the scissors! I know that has been a lot of my problem. *It starts looking more thin, then I chop. I could never get past shoulder length because of that.*


 
I thought I was the ONLY person who faced that dilemma! I'm always fighting the good fight between a healthy trim versus frustration with hair that doesn't look the way I want it too.


----------



## hOnii (May 7, 2008)

Ladies--- I just wanted to update you all on my status! My hair has grown leaps and bounds in terms of thickeness since starting this thread. I wanted to thank everyone for their support & advice. I am proud to say that while my strands are still very fine, my hair is no longer thin! 

Check out my growth challenge album in my fotki!
http://public.fotki.com/hOnii3/growth_challenge/


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN (May 8, 2008)

Fine/ thin haired lady checking in! This is such a GREAT thread. I've learned so much by everyones advice. I get so discouraged sometimes becuase the slightest thing makes my hair act the fool. The pic in my avatar was when I took out my sew in. There were a lot of underprocessed areas there........so I went to the dominicans and they said.."MAMI you need another relaxer" so they called themselves doing a corrective relaxer on me.  My hair has been a dry, frizzy mess since. What saved me was doing 2 porosity control treatments.  I'm 13wks post and I'm not having many problems now except it is still a little dry. I ordered Macharie's rollersetting video....I think doing my own rollersets will be the key to improving my hair. I may give it a try this weekend. I can't keep going to Dominican salon for my rollersets anymore...they RAKE the comb through my newgrowth...I keep telling them to stop but they dont and I feel like.
ANYWays

I'm 13 weeks post. My relaxer after the sew in was Optimun muli minerals no lye. The Dominicans used Alter Ego texturizer....I'm not sure if it was lye or not. They don't give me a straight answer.

I just wanted to know what you all use to relax your hair. Any suggestions?

Are any of yall on Macharie's site? You can see more pics of my hair there.
http://healthytextures.ning.com/profile/ONEBLESSEDRN
Thanks,
Joy


----------



## MD_Lady (May 8, 2008)

hOnii said:


> Ladies--- I just wanted to update you all on my status! My hair has grown leaps and bounds in terms of thickeness since starting this thread. I wanted to thank everyone for their support & advice. *I am proud to say that while my strands are still very fine, my hair is no longer thin!*
> 
> Check out my growth challenge album in my fotki!
> http://public.fotki.com/hOnii3/growth_challenge/
> pw:relyah


 
That's GREAT news!  I hope to be there too one day...


----------



## Irie1 (May 8, 2008)

bump....just trying to get a little thin/fine hair support......




Irie1 said:


> Ladies, please help! I am transitioning from self texlaxed to natural and I'm am having a less than desireable time. I thought i'd finally mastered my technique but now i'm not so sure.  I'm also not 100% sure of which hair texture I have, so please look at the attached photos and let me know if you can tell from the photos.
> 
> I had gained a bit of length but last week when I washed my hair I noticed a whole lot of hair in the tub. I'm not sure why the middle part in the back of my head decided it was time that we parted ways; i'm hoping the part that broke was just this?
> 
> I've come so far in my transition but i'm baffled as to what I may have done to cause this breakage. I've been consistent with my regimine so I don't know what happened. Can any one help me get back on track?


----------



## Irie1 (May 8, 2008)

hOnii said:


> Ladies--- I just wanted to update you all on my status! My hair has grown leaps and bounds in terms of thickeness since starting this thread. I wanted to thank everyone for their support & advice. I am proud to say that while my strands are still very fine, my hair is no longer thin!
> 
> Check out my growth challenge album in my fotki!
> http://public.fotki.com/hOnii3/growth_challenge/
> pw:relyah


 

HOnii,  

Congratulations on your progress. What is your regimen?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 8, 2008)

hOnii said:


> Ladies--- I just wanted to update you all on my status! My hair has grown leaps and bounds in terms of thickeness since starting this thread. I wanted to thank everyone for their support & advice. I am proud to say that while my strands are still very fine, my hair is no longer thin!
> 
> Check out my growth challenge album in my fotki!
> http://public.fotki.com/hOnii3/growth_challenge/
> pw:relyah



Your hair looks soooo good!!!! It is indeed a complete turnaround.


----------



## january noir (May 8, 2008)

hOnii said:


> Ladies--- I just wanted to update you all on my status! My hair has grown leaps and bounds in terms of thickeness since starting this thread. I wanted to thank everyone for their support & advice. I am proud to say that while my strands are still very fine, my hair is no longer thin!
> 
> Check out my growth challenge album in my fotki!
> http://public.fotki.com/hOnii3/growth_challenge/
> pw:relyah


 
This is great news!
:waytogo:


----------



## hOnii (May 8, 2008)

Irie1 said:


> HOnii,
> 
> Congratulations on your progress. What is your regimen?



Thanks ladies!

Um, lets see... I pretty much only use the products/supplements listed in my siggy. The vitamins I am on can probably account for a lot of the thickness that I have attained. The pantothenic acid is said to increase diameter of hair strands...I'm not sure if this is true b/c I take it with other supplements, but the combo seems to be working wonderfully.

I wash my hair once a week, normally with aveda, sometimes I deep condition, sometimes I don't...after washing I towel dry and run Giovanni leave-in thru my hair and SLIGHLTY detangle starting from the ends and working my way up. I do NOT do a full blown comb session. I put Universal styling creme in, then Redken heat protector and blowdry *on the lowest heat setting* while combing with my fingers. This process takes nearly around 45 mins since I am using low heat. When my hair is dry, I then go through with a wide tooth comb and starting from the ends, detangle/comb my hair. I wrap my hair, and in the morning I flat iron my hair on low heat to get it smooth. 

I know my regime uses a lot of heat, but I've tried a lot of things--rollersets, airdrying, wrap/dryer, etc and nothing has worked for my hair as well as blowdrying does (in terms of amount of hair lost). I think the key is to use it in moderation, and to simply find what works for_ your _hair!


----------



## hOnii (May 9, 2008)

ONEBLESSEDRN said:


> Fine/ thin haired lady checking in! This is such a GREAT thread. I've learned so much by everyones advice. I get so discouraged sometimes becuase the slightest thing makes my hair act the fool. The pic in my avatar was when I took out my sew in. There were a lot of underprocessed areas there........so I went to the dominicans and they said.."MAMI you need another relaxer" so they called themselves doing a corrective relaxer on me.  My hair has been a dry, frizzy mess since. What saved me was doing 2 porosity control treatments.  I'm 13wks post and I'm not having many problems now except it is still a little dry. I ordered Macharie's rollersetting video....I think doing my own rollersets will be the key to improving my hair. I may give it a try this weekend. I can't keep going to Dominican salon for my rollersets anymore...they RAKE the comb through my newgrowth...I keep telling them to stop but they dont and I feel like.
> ANYWays
> 
> I'm 13 weeks post. My relaxer after the sew in was Optimun muli minerals no lye. The Dominicans used Alter Ego texturizer....I'm not sure if it was lye or not. They don't give me a straight answer.
> ...



hello!
first of all, it sounds like you need to leave that dominican salon alone! the fact that they don't listen when you ask them to stop raking through your new growth, and that they don't give you straight answers about what they are using on your hair raise major red flags! The only thing I go to my stylist for is a relaxer! All of that extra stuff-- wash & sets, styles, etc. I can do myself. Nobody is going to be as gentle as you would on your hair, so I would advise you to try to master the rollerset for yourself, that way you don't have to go to someone else to do it for you. I would definitely go on the hunt for a new stylist first and foremost though. Good luck! 

Oh, and my stylist uses Affirm on my hair. I love it... doesn't leave my hair limp and lifeless. I think its the lye that she uses. If I tell her that I've been scratching, she uses the sensitive scalp formula.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 9, 2008)

Hi girls.
Just wanted to check into this thread as I have very fine, thin hair .
I am actually transitioning and coming up to 19 weeks post now and have recently noticed some breakage.  I 'm really not sure why because I have been dc'ing weekly with ORS Mayo moisturising twice a day and being very gentle with my hair, etc  Before LHCF I always had breakage and after finding this forum the breakage came to a holt...now it's back again .
I can't figure out what's changed.
Anyway, I'm glad to see that this support thread exists!
Since March I've spent so much on caring for my hair and now I'm feeling like it's all for nothing because I'm back to square one.

Congratulations hOnii!  Your hair looks great and I'm glad that you're so much happier with your hair.


----------



## january noir (May 9, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Hi girls.
> Just wanted to check into this thread as I have very fine, thin hair .
> I am actually transitioning and coming up to 19 weeks post now and have recently noticed some breakage. I 'm really not sure why because I have been dc'ing weekly with ORS Mayo moisturising twice a day and being very gentle with my hair, etc Before LHCF I always had breakage and after finding this forum the breakage came to a holt...now it's back again .
> I can't figure out what's changed.
> ...


 
Don't despair.  I've been back to square one several times since coming here. I believe that it takes at least 2-3 years before one's hair does a complete turnaround.  Your hair looks good from your siggy though.
 I just had setback number 5 in February of this year! 

I started using the Ovation Maximizing system and I am seeing some good progress in terms of the look and feel of my hair.

Hang in there.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 9, 2008)

january noir said:


> Don't despair. I've been back to square one several times since coming here. I believe that it takes at least 2-3 years before one's hair does a complete turnaround. *Your hair looks good from your siggy though*.
> I just had setback number 5 in February of this year!
> 
> I started using the Ovation Maximizing system and I am seeing some good progress in terms of the look and feel of my hair.
> ...


 
Thankyou so much for the encouraging words January Noir! Em...(@ the bolded) photos can be deceiving .
I guess I'm in it for the long haul.  I figure time will go on if I stick at taking care of my hair or not, so might as well stick at it reap some rewards in the future instead of being stuck with the same problamatic hair ...did that make sense .


----------



## OceeMom (May 9, 2008)

I have fine, thin hair as well. My hair was super, super thick and slightly different in texture before I started having kids. People saw my hair way before they saw the rest of me. Even so, when I would straighten it (rarely), my halo of curls would flatten and look thin. It wasn't thin at the scalp, like it is now, but the hair would lose a lot of the poof volume.

Recently, I got my hair flat-ironed after air drying and it's been a delight. I have a lot less noticeable breakage and shedding and it's super quick to manage in the morning. I just don't have to mess with it much because there are no tangles. I did run wet fingers through my hair at the scalp to give it more body (after the avatar pic was taken). I know most people are worried about reversion but my hair is more loose waves than coily, so it just gave some welcome "poof." I'll probably do this every two weeks for a while.


----------



## OceeMom (May 9, 2008)

double post. deleted.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 10, 2008)

hOnii said:


> Ladies--- I just wanted to update you all on my status! My hair has grown leaps and bounds in terms of thickeness since starting this thread. I wanted to thank everyone for their support & advice. I am proud to say that while my strands are still very fine, my hair is no longer thin!
> 
> Check out my growth challenge album in my fotki!
> http://public.fotki.com/hOnii3/growth_challenge/
> pw:relyah


 

Honii, your hair is bangin'! Please come back and let us know how you achieved your latest results.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 10, 2008)

Bumping.......


----------



## january noir (May 10, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Thankyou so much for the encouraging words January Noir! Em...(@ the bolded) photos can be deceiving .
> I guess I'm in it for the long haul. I figure time will go on if I stick at taking care of my hair or not, so might as well stick at it reap some rewards in the future instead of being stuck with the same problamatic hair ...did that make sense .


 
Yes it did!


----------



## hOnii (May 10, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Honii, your hair is bangin'! Please come back and let us know how you achieved your latest results.



thank you!! i posted my regimen a few posts back..


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Honi for your reply.
I plan on trying out the rollersetting techniques outlines on Macharie's dvd it is really great. I totatlly agree....nobody can take care of your hair like you!!! Those stylist could care less if you have a strand on your head or two!


----------



## LadyJ76 (May 16, 2008)

Fine Haired lady here.  I can't remember if I checked in before.  I did a thread search and it doesn't look like many of you co-wash.  I'm venturing into trying it again. Those of you that have tried it, what were your experiences, and what conditioners did you use?


----------



## PatTodd (May 16, 2008)

LadyJ76 said:


> Fine Haired lady here.  I can't remember if I checked in before.  I did a thread search and *it doesn't look like many of you co-wash. * I'm venturing into trying it again. Those of you that have tried it, what were your experiences, and what conditioners did you use?



I only co-wash.  I haven't used shampoo in my hair (except for when I texlax) for three years.  I usually use a cheapie for the wash itself, then light protein, then a rich moisturizing conditioner to finish. My current favorites for my co-wash routine (used in this order) are Suave Waterfall Mist, Aphogee 2 minute, and Silicon Mix.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 10, 2008)

I need to go back and re-read this thread...


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 10, 2008)

_Me too. Thanks for bumping this thread I tried looking for it but my search keeps turning up no results.erplexed_


----------



## KrimsonKween (Jun 10, 2008)

I like all of the other threads that come up daily but this one is the best for me.  I have thin hair and very thin in the temple area.  I decided the same thing most of the women said k.i.s.s.  I jumped on very banwagaon that came by and that did not help any.  My hair does not like alot of any products because it weights it down also I can not co-wash or shampoo every day (tried that to)  I condish wsh 2x weekly and use daily aloe vera water, 2 shots of oil eo mixed and Jane Freda conshish) and that is it.  

I want to thank all for their info this has been a great thread.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 10, 2008)

So i just finished...very informative. I'll try co-washing every other day, throw some castor oil in my reg. and mega-tek. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## khrystyle (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone.  This is my first post and I just wanted to say I love this thread.  It is so informative.

I have been lurking for quite a while and I have come up with a semi regimen but after reading this I will be making a few changes.

I now know, after trying it last night, that my hair does NOT like to be air dried in braids.  My roots looked great but my ends were screaming what did you just do to me!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 10, 2008)

khrystyle said:


> Hi Everyone. This is my first post and I just wanted to say I love this thread. It is so informative.
> 
> I have been lurking for quite a while and I have come up with a semi regimen but after reading this I will be making a few changes.
> 
> I now know, after trying it last night, that my hair does NOT like to be air dried in braids. My roots looked great but my ends were screaming what did you just do to me!


 
WOW! You've been a member for while and this is your first post?!  Congratulations on your first post .
Yep... this is a great thread... I need to go through the whole thing though.


----------



## talata (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello, I AM FINE HAIR herself. Wow, this is such  a great thread - I wish I had found this a long time ago. It would have saved me a lot of heartache. Not to talk about all the breakage I could have prevented.

I've been unknowingly air drying my hair for a couples of months now and its wrecked havoc on my fine strands. 

It looks like i've been experiencing moisture overload lately so I have decided to add some form of light protein to my hair during my washes. I did that this weekend with ORS replenishing conditioner before my rollerset and my hair came out great. I also have a bottle of Elasta QP breakage control serum sitting around that I will incorporate.

I'm going to keep roller setting and maybe blowdry sometimes (mid-week) since I currently wash my hair twice a week.

Wish me luck.

-


----------



## january noir (Jun 16, 2008)

talata said:


> Hello, I AM FINE HAIR herself. Wow, this is such a great thread - I wish I had found this a long time ago. It would have saved me a lot of heartache. Not to talk about all the breakage I could have prevented.
> 
> I've been unknowingly air drying my hair for a couples of months now and its wrecked havoc on my fine strands.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 16, 2008)

Glad this thread got bumped again. I'm feeling kinda in a funk. My hair is deflating  From my perspective anyways...I need to go search some fine hair fotkis to get hyped up again. Right now I fear that my hair isn't going to look good long, and I will need weaves all the time...ugh. I hope not.  Sometimes it's appears fuller, sometimes I look like I have maybe 10 strands on my head...I need to go put my scarf on right now and not even look at it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 16, 2008)

Artemis said:


> Glad this thread got bumped again. I'm feeling kinda in a funk. My hair is deflating  From my perspective anyways...I need to go search some fine hair fotkis to get hyped up again. Right now I fear that my hair isn't going to look good long, and I will need weaves all the time...ugh. I hope not.  Sometimes it's appears fuller, sometimes I look like I have maybe 10 strands on my head...I need to go put my scarf on right now and not even look at it.


 

_*taps Artemis on the shoulder*
_
_*whispers in ear, your hair looks lovely...*_


----------



## Artemis (Jun 17, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*taps Artemis on the shoulder*
> _
> _*whispers in ear, your hair looks lovely...*_



Aww  Thanks dude!

*shares pack of fruit snacks with Mona*


----------



## sweetpuff (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello Artemis! your hair DOES look awesome.
I told you before that you might be my hair twin... only yours looks totally glamorous.

I will see if the work (or lack thereof) I've put in during the spring will pay off.
I'm 16 weeks post used a half-wig or a phony pony most of the time, used the baggy quite often and DC about once a week.....
I'm getting my touchup probably friday.

Now I wish my hair could fall and swang like the woman on that youtube video featured in another psot.... but I definitely do no have the same type of hair. And I doubt that my hair would like that many products on my hair.... glad it worked on her though.....
here is the post:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=246615


----------



## Artemis (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey thanks lady 
I washed/rollerset last night and I'm feeling my hair again. I am 6 weeks post, and usually around this time I start to feel disgruntled. But hey, that's what flexirods are for 

Oh I know!! Ateya's hair!!  She has medium/coarse hair. They always do 

I need some motivating words of wisdom from Kinikakes. Seeing her hair always makes me feel better 



sweetpuff said:


> Hello Artemis! your hair DOES look awesome.
> I told you before that you might be my hair twin... only yours looks totally glamorous.
> 
> I will see if the work (or lack thereof) I've put in during the spring will pay off.
> ...


----------



## BirdieGray (Jun 19, 2008)

Fine/thin haired lady signing in! I have been so frustrated with my hair lately. I'm currently natural,  but as I've stated on other threads I am thinking about texlaxing or relaxing. I thought being natural would be better for my hair, but I'm starting to believe that it's making it worse. All the knots I get drive me  I want to texlax, but I'm afraid that it won't look right on my "fine" strands. Are any of you texlaxed?


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 19, 2008)

_^I am. I'll have my fotki together this weekend. I've found tex-laxing to be a life saver for my hair. My hair is fuller and stronger._


----------



## BirdieGray (Jun 19, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> _^I am. I'll have my fotki together this weekend. I've found tex-laxing to be a life saver for my hair. My hair is fuller and stronger._


 
Thanks for the response! I am actually on my way out the door to get the stuff I need. IT'S ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I will be checking out your fotki. Let me know when it's up and running! Thanks.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 19, 2008)

aLilBirdie said:


> Fine/thin haired lady signing in! I have been so frustrated with my hair lately. I'm currently natural,  but as I've stated on other threads I am thinking about texlaxing or relaxing. I thought being natural would be better for my hair, but I'm starting to believe that it's making it worse. All the knots I get drive me  I want to texlax, but I'm afraid that it won't look right on my "fine" strands. Are any of you texlaxed?



I'm texlaxed too. When my hair is bone straight, it looks crazy thin, which is why I will never do it again.


----------



## Mena (Jun 19, 2008)

I noticed my hair has been breaking off since it has gotten warmer. I use ORS olive lotion on my hair. I wash once a week. Any ideas?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 19, 2008)

Sophisticated1 said:


> I noticed my hair has been breaking off since it has gotten warmer. I use ORS olive lotion on my hair. I wash once a week. Any ideas?



More details about your regimen.... Do you DC? My hair hates that ORS olive lotion. It feels moisturized and first then turns into a dry, greasy mess.


----------



## Mena (Jun 19, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> More details about your regimen.... Do you DC? My hair hates that ORS olive lotion. It feels moisturized and first then turns into a dry, greasy mess.


 

I DC once a week. yea maybe my hair doesnt like it.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 19, 2008)

Sophisticated1 said:


> I DC once a week. yea maybe my hair doesnt like it.



What do you DC with? I love the Olive Oil replenishing conditioner, but that lotion makes my hair feel like straw.


----------



## Mena (Jun 19, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> What do you DC with? I love the Olive Oil replenishing conditioner, but that lotion makes my hair feel like straw.


 
Lately I have been using the Giovanni Conditioner. I swicthed from the ORS Hair mayo.


----------



## Mena (Jun 21, 2008)

What are the best protective style for thin/fine hair?

for me it has been net weaves so far

how about you all?


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 21, 2008)

^^Bannana clip, french rolls, sock bun, bantu knot outs, braidouts, scalp twists, pin curls. 

I've been cowashing for two weeks and I must say it has made my hair thicker! I'm trying Castor Oil later this week..


----------



## Cloud06 (Jun 21, 2008)

Sophisticated1 	 		*Re: Thin/Fine Support Thread*
 		What are the best protective style for thin/fine hair?

for me it has been net weaves so far

how about you all?


Rollersets. No matter how thin my ends look while straightened curls hide any damage, any unevenness, and  broken hairs. I'm trying to re-wrap my mind around the idea of bunning again and today is one full week of bunning.  Bunning is a good and effortless way to gain length. You can wash, moisturize and pin-it-up. I love braidouts, also.


----------



## Cloud06 (Jun 21, 2008)

Who here with "baby hair" uses regular strength relaxers? Does having fine hair mean you have to texlax? You ladies who texlax, how frequently are you relaxing?

Well I don't texlax; I wont, and my hair is fine but it retains thickness a few weeks after. I relax every four to six months or if I gain two inches or more. So thats two to three relaxers a year.


----------



## SailorSuccess (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello, 

I'm a newbie with thin fine hair. I've begin embracing my hair type especially since I realize it's hereditary and not much I can change about my genes. 

Have any of you all tried the MN challenge?If so, what was the effect on your hair? I'm thinking of trying this, but am curious as to the effects on thin/fine hair.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Right now, any protective styles that causes no tension on my hair whatsoever is the best.

It may not all be attributed to this, but since I've been plaiting my hair loosely to wear under my wig(s), I have found my hair has become stronger (strand test) and my breakage has decreased drastically!

I had a huge problem with a sew in (too much tension), so weaves or braid extensions are not an option at the moment.


----------



## january noir (Jun 23, 2008)

SailorSuccess said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a newbie with thin fine hair. I've begin embracing my hair type especially since I realize it's hereditary and not much I can change about my genes.
> 
> Have any of you all tried the MN challenge?If so, what was the effect on your hair? I'm thinking of trying this, but am curious as to the effects on thin/fine hair.


 
  I feel you!  Same problem for me.  OVATION & Mega-Tek, castor oil and some other things can make your hair appear and look fuller and thicker.

I have never tried MN. Someone posted a thread about it just yesterday that I found interesting. Here it is.

I am sure others will chime in or you can do an advanced search and you will get 100s of threads and millions of posts!


----------



## simplyme1985 (Jun 26, 2008)

I wanted to say my thin hair is hereditary too. I will post pictures of what my hair looked like with a relaxer ladies when I tell you I loved my hair then I loved it.. here is a picture of what my hair looked like going into college<---this is relaxed....here is my senior year of college college<--this is natural. I'm going back to relaxed or rather texlax don't let the volume fool you...it was thin back then


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 26, 2008)

Very fine hair, here also!  I kept it short to give it some 'umph'!  I will be  reading this thread.  So give me time to catch up!


----------



## naijanikki (Aug 4, 2008)

Fine hair lady checkin in! I have to read all the posts, so far I've only read about 15 pages, but it's great to have you guys to help a sista out! My problem (ok, just one of them) is my crazy shedding, which I noticed was less when I used heat styling, and the KNOTS!  I have no idea what to do to stop them. 
But you guys give me hope that I can grow some beautiful hair even though it's fine and doesn't have much density.  Thanks!


----------



## BirdieGray (Aug 9, 2008)

Bumping for the thin/fine haired ladies. I'm in a little bit of a thin haired funk. erplexed I just bought MT to try and thicken my hair. I just don't know what to do with it. I want to braid it for low-mani, but I'm scared it will break off when I take them out. Has anyone had success with braided extensions?


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a love-hate relationship with my fine hair. When I was relaxed,  I used to hate how my hair just looked...soo..BLAH!!  It just looked limp. Now that I'm natural, I do have more fullness, but now I'm looking at all the thick haired naturals and I start to hate my fine strands all over again. There are some pluses to have fine natural hair though; I hate that some of my natural styles don't look as full as I'd like it to, but then again, detangling is a cinch. So I just learn to work with what I have (although I still droll over those with thick big healthy fros ) So I completely understand.

I hope you feel better


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm subscribing to this thread since my hair is also quite fine.


----------



## Healthybodynhair (Aug 11, 2008)

A thin/fine hair head checking in!!! I've been trying to read all the post and did not realize how many postings are involved. I have read up to page 35 and will continue on. 

It appears that everyone that started the posting hasn't logged in lately.

I am a newbie and need help.
Where you at: JanuaryNoir, AtlantaJJ, Cayenne, Honi, Serenity Peace, GymFreak (btw so am I), I know I left others out but those are the names that I can remember for now.

Help a sista out! LOL 

My hair type is 3c/4a ...I think. My hair length is between neck and shoulder length. I am 15 weeks post and dealing with lots of shedding so off to get a relaxer this week. Has anyone ever used Paul Mitchell Relaxer? I hear its a conditioning relaxer and will not straighten your hair all the way even if you try.  

My hair has been fine all my life but it has definitely thinned out the past 10-15 years due to of course me damaging it. I don't expect to have thick hair but I just want my old hair back. I'll be praying and doing my part at the same token keeping it simple.


----------



## sweetpuff (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello all!

I'm glad you guys found this thread for fine hair! 
You definitely have to distinguish two things: fine strand and 'fine density'.
Some have fine strands but lots of hair.
others might have regular strand but  a smaller hair density.

whatever you do, many tips were given at the beginning of the thread.
I for my part have fine strands and medium density.
what I do:
-stretch relaxers as much as I can.
-Deep conditionning once a week.
-wash  and rollerset (I either airdry or go under my hood dryer)
-limit to a minimum the blowdryer (it was kinda hard last month as I was really lazy)
-Eat better _steer clear of fried foods and fast food
-drink more.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 11, 2008)

The breakdown is like this:
Strands: Fine, medium, coarse, or wiry
Density: Thin, medium, or thick

Hair can be any combination of these.

HTH


----------



## january noir (Aug 11, 2008)

Healthybodynhair said:


> A thin/fine hair head checking in!!! I've been trying to read all the post and did not realize how many postings are involved. I have read up to page 35 and will continue on.
> 
> It appears that everyone that started the posting hasn't logged in lately.
> 
> ...


 
January Noir checking in... you are right.  I haven't posted in a while.  Busy...no excuse right?  Anyhoo, let me digest the information you've given before I respond.  Be back...


----------



## BirdieGray (Aug 11, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


> I have a love-hate relationship with my fine hair. When I was relaxed, I used to hate how my hair just looked...soo..BLAH!! It just looked limp. Now that I'm natural, I do have more fullness, but now I'm looking at all the thick haired naturals and I start to hate my fine strands all over again. There are some pluses to have fine natural hair though; I hate that some of my natural styles don't look as full as I'd like it to, but then again, detangling is a cinch. So I just learn to work with what I have (although I still droll over those with thick big healthy fros ) So I completely understand.
> 
> I hope you feel better


 
Thanks for the love! (SMH @ myself, for being all late to respond ) But, sometimes it's good to know that I'm not the only one who gets frustrated.


----------



## january noir (Aug 11, 2008)

Healthybodynhair said:


> A thin/fine hair head checking in!!! I've been trying to read all the post and did not realize how many postings are involved. I have read up to page 35 and will continue on.
> 
> It appears that everyone that started the posting hasn't logged in lately.
> 
> ...


 
Generally speaking, most peope experience thinning hair as part of the aging process.  For most of us, returning to the time of our youth is not realistic, especially if you are in your late 30s and into your 40s and 50s.  The good thing is that you can learn enough about hair care hear on LHCF to make the most of what you've got.

With that being said,  there are no miracles, but just finding what products will work for you.  

What I and many other fine/thin heads are that long stretches (unless you can smooth the cuticle to reduce breakage and don't comb) are not conducive.  Long stretches can cause extreme breakage.   If your natural texture is very different from your relaxed or texlaxed texture, you will have breakage at the demarcation line.  Touch-ups are good at 8-12 weeks with 12 weeks being extreme.  Since you are 3c/4a this might not be a big issue for you, but if you keep experiencing breakage that is not normal day-to-day shedding, then, Yes, you are overdue for a relaxer.

I have not heard of or used a Paul Mitchell Relaxer.  May be someone else will chime in.


----------



## Healthybodynhair (Aug 12, 2008)

january noir said:


> Generally speaking, most peope experience thinning hair as part of the aging process. For most of us, returning to the time of our youth is not realistic, especially if you are in your late 30s and into your 40s and 50s. The good thing is that you can learn enough about hair care hear on LHCF to make the most of what you've got.
> 
> With that being said, there are no miracles, but just finding what products will work for you.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks JN. I guess you have a point there. Maybe stretching is not a good thing. I am 15 weeks post and the minute I place my fingers between my strands...I am definitely coming out with hair, lately more than usual. I was so teary eyed this evening. It kills me to kow all this effort and I am losing hair on a head that doesn't have much to start with.  I thought strectching was a good thing. I have been told that next time around I need to gradual stretch...first 12 weeks, next 14, than 16 and etc. Who knows maybe that will work.

I understand I can't have the hair of my childhood but I know it can thicken up and I thought stretches were made for that. I know someone who has been doing this for 2 years who started wih neck length and although her hair is no where near fine or thin it has definitely thicken and lengthen up past bra strap.  I know there is hope at the end of the tunnel.  I'm trying to stay positive here because at this moment I feel like crying but I won't!


----------



## angeleyez04 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just checking...I Have EXTREMELY thin hair but having read a good portion of the suggestions i think i can make my hair work...I don't know if any one has an alternative for biotin because i am very allergic to anything with biotin in it that has to be taking orally, right now my subsitute for it are biotin shampoo & condtioner. I will be buying some more castor oil..and we'll see how things go.


----------



## january noir (Aug 12, 2008)

Healthybodynhair said:


> *I'm trying to stay positive here because at this moment I feel like crying but I won't!*


 
 Don't despair! You have beautiful hair. Even I complain about my hair but daggonit, but there are people who would give their most precious possession to have hair like ours. 

You are learning just fine! One thing I figured out for myself was that a lot of women here saw that it took approximately 2 years before they noticed that the look and feel of their hair improved.   It takes time and patience and love of self to get through.   

I have been here since 2006 and I have had setback after setback.   If I didn't I believe my hair should have been way beyond brastrap and I am at lower shoulder.

Hang in there! 

If price points are not a factor for you I recommend the products in my siggy and avatar (Ovation & Wen products).  They have helped me a great deal.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2008)

january noir said:


> Generally speaking, most peope experience thinning hair as part of the aging process. For most of us, returning to the time of our youth is not realistic, especially if you are in your late 30s and into your 40s and 50s. The good thing is that you can learn enough about hair care hear on LHCF to make the most of what you've got.
> 
> With that being said, there are no miracles, but just finding what products will work for you.
> 
> ...


 
Awesome advice JN. 



Healthybodynhair said:


> Thanks JN. I guess you have a point there. Maybe stretching is not a good thing. I am 15 weeks post and the minute I place my fingers between my strands...I am definitely coming out with hair, lately more than usual. I was so teary eyed this evening. It kills me to kow all this effort and I am losing hair on a head that doesn't have much to start with. I thought strectching was a good thing. I have been told that next time around I need to gradual stretch...first 12 weeks, next 14, than 16 and etc. Who knows maybe that will work.
> 
> I understand I can't have the hair of my childhood but I know it can thicken up and I thought stretches were made for that. I know someone who has been doing this for 2 years who started wih neck length and although her hair is no where near fine or thin it has definitely thicken and lengthen up past bra strap. I know there is hope at the end of the tunnel. I'm trying to stay positive here because at this moment I feel like crying but I won't!


 
I fell the same way about stretching my relaxer. I lose too many hairs when I stretch beyond 10 weeks especially now since I'm on the MT/OCT challenge. It just does not seem feasible for me anymore and I was so hopeful too. It's just not for me. I've come to that realization now and I will not force it ever again.


----------



## Healthybodynhair (Aug 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Awesome advice JN.
> 
> 
> 
> I fell the same way about stretching my relaxer. I lose too many hairs when I stretch beyond 10 weeks especially now since I'm on the MT/OCT challenge. It just does not seem feasible for me anymore and I was so hopeful too. It's just not for me. I've come to that realization now and I will not force it ever again.


 

Thanks for the advice. It definitely is a trial and error process.  I've heard it 3x already. No more stretching.   


Does anybody's hair thin out at a certain length but no longer does after joining LHCF? I find that my hair thins out when growing. It will grow but it makes no sense. I've been told by my beautician that my hair is not meant to be long. I don't believe her.


----------



## Healthybodynhair (Aug 13, 2008)

january noir said:


> Don't despair! You have beautiful hair. Even I complain about my hair but daggonit, but there are people who would give their most precious possession to have hair like ours.
> 
> You are learning just fine! One thing I figured out for myself was that a lot of women here saw that it took approximately 2 years before they noticed that the look and feel of their hair improved. It takes time and patience and love of self to get through.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the motivating advice. I appreciate it. I didn't want to have to depend on products to get there. I guess I may not have a choice. I'll look into it ...how about Henna? Has that worked for you?


----------



## Lavendar (Aug 13, 2008)

Healthybodynhair said:


> Thanks for the advice. It definitely is a trial and error process. I've heard it 3x already. No more stretching.
> 
> 
> Does anybody's hair thin out at a certain length but no longer does after joining LHCF? I find that my hair thins out when growing. It will grow but it makes no sense. *I've been told by my beautician that my hair is not meant to be long.* I don't believe her.


 
Mine told me that at just past shoulder I had reached my "genetic" length and that's as far as it was possible for my hair to grow.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 14, 2008)

.............................


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 14, 2008)

Dear Ladies,

I just happened upon this page by accident. And it was a lucky one for me because all my life hairdressers have never been able to classify my hair. It looks coarse but behaves fine. Due to my hair looking coarse whenever I would get relaxers my hair would break off instantly because the hairdressers would pack down my hair with a lot of chemical and my hair would stay wavy and never get straight.

Because of that I stopped relaxing my hair completely and turned to braids which also did damage because it was very drying to my hair. 

Now, I wear my natural hair without extensions. At first, I was blow-drying and doing a press or flat iron but fine hair does not look good straight unless it is a certain length and it was too much heat for my hair to take. I found out that this is what helps me after a lot of trial and error:

1. Minimal to no heat
2. No chemical relaxers or texturisers
3. Moisture, Moisture, Moisture (oils, Qhemet Biologics) 
4. Braid hair up at night to hold in moisture and make natural coils pop
5. Wash hair once a week to every two weeks
6. Tie hair up at night with a silk or satin hair cloth
7. Use the right shampoos and conditioners, I stick to Aveda
8. Use wide-tooth bone comb and the small-tooth comb to get out shed hairs
9. Gentle combing

Best regards,
almond eyes


----------



## PatTodd (Aug 15, 2008)

almond eyes said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> I just happened upon this page by accident. And it was a lucky one for me because all my life hairdressers have never been able to classify my hair. It looks coarse but behaves fine. Due to my hair looking coarse whenever I would get relaxers my hair would break off instantly because the hairdressers would pack down my hair with a lot of chemical and my hair would stay wavy and never get straight.
> 
> ...



Almondeyes, our hair sounds quite similar.  What is your hairstyle?  Do you have a photo?


----------



## Bublin (Aug 15, 2008)

Another thin haired lady signing in.

Someone mentioned always having see-through ends - damn - my hairdresser gave me a massive trim as she said my ends were like this.  I wish i never gave her permission now - as every 6 months i seem to be cutting my hair off thinking its splitting.......Its just the way my hair is.


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello Pat,

I promise to post pictures. I work in Central Africa and about to move again to another country in the region. So when I settle I will do a fokti or something like that. I am not very sophisticated with all the technology yet, but I will catch up.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 15, 2008)

sweetpuff said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm glad you guys found this thread for fine hair!
> You definitely have to distinguish two things: fine strand and 'fine density'.
> ...


 

Great post! I have fine strands and medium density. there is definitely a difference. My sis has coarse strands and little density. Our hair looks completely different.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 15, 2008)

I love this thread.     

I hope my experience helps someone.   

I've had baby fine hair all my life, with a full density.   But I killed it a few years ago with excessive blow drying (high heat) and an attempt at having a relaxer, because I wanted to have bone 'straight' hair.   Big Mistake!  Huge!  

I lost my hair.  Literally, I lost my hair.  And it took me over 2 years to recover it.    My first miracle was a thin paste of Castor Oil (regular) and Cayenne Pepper.  

I would apply this mixture to my scalp every night; leave it on for about an hour or so; rinse out with Conditioner FIRST (water heats the red pepper; so the creamy texture of the conditioner 'cools' it down); after the Conditioner rinse I'd use a baby shampoo, then condition again.   It brought my hair back.   

Later when I joined this forum, I found out about MTG, but couldn't handle the smell;  Then MN, and began using it.  That gave me slightly thicker roots and filled in my hairline beautifully.  

From MN, I began using OCT and now Mega Tek.   I see a 'marked' difference in thicker hair and length.   I can't wait to see how this progresses further. 

Hope this helps someone.  

ETA: I forgot to share that my hair is totally natural. I've accepted having curls. I cannot use heat; I'm actually afraid to use heat.  ... very afraid.   

My hair is air dried...always.  If I have to leave the house with wet hair, I just do it.  I'm just that cautious of using heat.   If I want a 'straighter' look, I just use regular hair rollers to smooth out the curls a little.  I've learned my lesson.


----------



## 200AndOne (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm really glad to have found this thread - I realized I had fine/thin hair after a horrific cornrow experience.  I went to my local african hair braiding spot for cornrows and I think this **** put roots on me! My hair after, was - t-h-i-n! to the point where i could put the length of my hair in one duck bill clip! BUT - i learned, and knew from LHCF that all my hair need was to be moisturized and left the h* alone to grow.


----------



## Mena (Aug 18, 2008)

my hair is breakin off on my edges ....i guess to much manipulation


----------



## l_choice2001 (Aug 18, 2008)

just an update went to the salon sat got a roller set gonna be rocking that until it falls lol, then gonna wash and braid and wear wigs as my protective styles until i return to the salon, any fine haired ladies use wigs as protective styles ever??


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2008)

I just relaxed my hair yesterday and I think I need to go back to my extension cornrows for a minute. It actually helped my tresses thicken up a bit in 2004 even though the cornrows were only in for about 2 and a half months. Before that I had my hair naturally cornrowed and was wearing wigs for several months, possibly a year. My hair sprung like crazy. Now I think it's time to go back to the kind of protective styling that was working so well for me.

Now because my relaxed hair is so fresh, I'll have to work with the natural cornrows and wigs for the initial 2 weeks, then move on to extension cornrows for about 5 weeks at a time, wait 2 weeks, then relax. I'll repeat this in time for Christmas.


----------



## Mena (Aug 18, 2008)

I want to relax my hair but my I am afraid my hair won't look as full and thick as when it is pressed.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2008)

Sophisticated1 said:


> I want to relax my hair but my I am afraid my hair won't look as full and thick as when it is pressed.


 
Then maybe you should texlax it instead. It will be soft but not bone straight and not tightly curled either. It almost looks like texturized hair, kinda like Sareca's hair.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 18, 2008)

Sophisticated1 said:


> my hair is breakin off on my edges ....i guess to much manipulation


It'll be okay  

When my ends were breaking off, first I cried .  Then I cut them and kept sealing them with Castor Oil.  And kept my hair in a loose bun.  It worked.   

The new thing many of the ladies here have started is the "KF Solution" - I call it the "Kiya Fizzie".  I named it after the member who discovered this solution by accident ("JustKiya") who also shared the thread with us. .

Add a little Sea Salt to your favorite hair conditioner.  Apply to your hair, cover with a plastic cap for about an hour.  Rinse out and air dry.  You will Love  your hair ends.   There's something about this treatment that mends the ends.   It just works, is all I can say.  

Here's the thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=262381

Happy Hair Blessings to you...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 18, 2008)

l_choice2001 said:


> just an update went to the salon sat got a roller set gonna be rocking that until it falls lol, then gonna wash and braid and wear wigs as my protective styles until i return to the salon, any fine haired ladies use wigs as protective styles ever??


I bet your rollerset is pretty    Rock and Roll Angel and enjoy your pretty hair, wig or no wig.   

Wigs are too hot for me to wear....  I have 'issues' with them; but then I also have issues with pantyhose; they 'fight' me when I put them on.   

But if a wig works for you, go for it.  I have several friends with thin and thick hair who wear them often to get by with braids at work, church and other occasions while they protect their hair growth, and they ROCK... you'd never know it was a wig.  

Happy Hair Blessings.


----------



## DarkHair (Oct 7, 2008)

l_choice2001 said:


> just an update went to the salon sat got a roller set gonna be rocking that until it falls lol, then gonna wash and braid and wear wigs as my protective styles until i return to the salon, any fine haired ladies use wigs as protective styles ever??


 
I plan to go to the salon this friday for my touch-up. When the new growth starts going haywire, I plan to wear my half-wigs. This really helps me to keep heat and manipulation off my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 7, 2008)

hsmith said:


> I plan to go to the salon this friday for my touch-up. When the new growth starts going haywire, I plan to wear my half-wigs. This really helps me to keep heat and manipulation off my hair.


 
, Me too. I wear whole wigs and half wigs often as my protective style. I wear them more than any other protective style because they are so easy to do. I simply cornrow my own hair down and put my wig on daily. I wash and deep condition as needed. Then I'm back to my wigs.


----------



## DarkHair (Oct 7, 2008)

Aggie said:


> , Me too. I wear whole wigs and half wigs often as my protective style. I wear them more than any other protective style because they are so easy to do. I simply cornrow my own hair down and put my wig on daily. I wash and deep condition as needed. Then I'm back to my wigs.


 
I haven't started to cornrow my hair. I just leave it wrapped under the wig cap. I keep it moisturized. I need more hair .


----------



## DayStar (Oct 20, 2008)

i wish i had coarser hair...i absolutely hate fine hair...snap crackle POP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DayStar (Oct 20, 2008)

i wish i had coarser hair...i absolutely hate fine hair...snap crackle POP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetpuff (Oct 20, 2008)

I feel like that too, ebonybelle,  but it is just an incentive to leave them alone and to know when and how to manipulate them.
I usually co-wash them, then airdry with a clip gently placed on my hair. that way my ends are not rubbing my shoulders.
Then then they are 50-70% dry, I finger comb them and  put them in a low bun. (a little phony pony could help to hide the ends)

I reduce the use of the elastic bands and when I do, it is over a baggy, that way, my hair rubs against itself or plastic. much less snap cracle pop.

I decided to opt for a relaxed style so there are some thing I will not do often. Maybe in the future, I will texlax the roots.

I always tell myself to work with what I got.
HTH


----------



## missnurselady (Nov 19, 2008)

YOU HAVE KNOTS TOO?????  I dont know where they come from. My hair is relaxed but when I air dry it turns into a big puff ball! erplexed


naijanikki said:


> Fine hair lady checkin in! I have to read all the posts, so far I've only read about 15 pages, but it's great to have you guys to help a sista out! My problem (ok, just one of them) is my crazy shedding, which I noticed was less when I used heat styling, and the KNOTS!  I have no idea what to do to stop them.
> But you guys give me hope that I can grow some beautiful hair even though it's fine and doesn't have much density.  Thanks!


----------



## FluffyRed (Dec 7, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I have been thinking that maybe *apl should be my stopping point*


 
Im thinking the same thing.  And on your previous question, yes, I can tell my hair is in better condition when I balance protein/moisture every time i cowash and when I moisturize.  My spray bottle is balanced.

Maybe that might help with the baggying excess-moisture problem?


----------



## B_sWife79 (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread too...also fine haired. Right now I'm experimenting a bit to find what works for me and curbs breaking ends


----------



## Aggie (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm wearing my braids now and throughout the holidays. I was going to wear it corn-rowed until then but changed my mind. I will take my braids down in February, ie 8 weeks - all this in an attempt to get to thicker hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm signing on ladies, and i'd like to learn how you guys are thickening your strands...
~Br*nze~


----------



## FluffyRed (Dec 7, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> Also, I've found for my fine/thin strands that a *balance of moisture/protein helps my hair*. I rarely have breakage. For instance, if I moisturize my hair daily or every other day I use a *homemade sprizter for moisturizing*. In my bottle is a moisturizing conditioner (usually Elucence), a mild protein conditioner (ususally MNT), distilled water, and a little oil (usually castor oil, jojoba oil, coconut oil, or sweet almond oil, but lately it's been mainly castor oil).


 
This is exactly what I've been doing.  I think it works! 51


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 7, 2008)

choppybob said:


> Im thinking the same thing.  And on your previous question, yes, I can tell my hair is in better condition when I balance protein/moisture every time i cowash and when I moisturize.  My spray bottle is balanced.
> 
> Maybe that might help with the baggying over-moisture problem? 23



Hey choppy. I think the only way I would be able to go beyond apl and still have decent looking hair is if I did it with blunt ends. I don't think that our hair needs to be layered. I don't think its good for our hair.


----------



## laCriolla (Dec 7, 2008)

your hair looks thick in your siggy 

depository color helped give my hair the illusion of thickness


----------



## ravenmerlita (Dec 8, 2008)

Sebastian Colourshines made my hair feel and appear thicker but the thickness only lasted a couple of shampoos. I also use L'oreal Colorist Mahogany depositing color conditioner and it helps a little. 

I don't think my hair is ever going to stop being fine and grow in thicker. Right now I'm relying on leave in products and treatments to give my hair more volume and help it appear thicker.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2008)

laCriolla said:


> your hair looks thick in your siggy
> 
> *depository color helped give my hair the illusion of thickness*


 
I believe this. I remember when I used to have my hair colored with semi-permanent rinses, my hair did appear thicker. I will be revisiting this aspect of my hair regimen when I remove my braids.


----------



## queen1908 (Dec 8, 2008)

Im a newbie and sooooo happy that I finally found this thread...my hair has always been fine but before highlights and lots of heat, there was alot of it...not anymore! I just decided to go w/o highlights and heat all together but IM HAVING A HARD TIME FINDING WAYS TO MANIPULATE MY HAIR INTO CUTE STYLES!!!! I used to use alot of heat to curl or crimp my hair and it would appear really thick but the health was not there at all...now I want both but in the mean time while my hair tries to thicken back up, I have NOOOO way of knowing how to wear it...ponytails and curlformers is all I can think of! I cant wrap it or wear buns because my hair is too thin and i feel insecure...help ladies...what do you do to help your hair look full w/o alot of manipulation??? Please help! 

Thanks 
Queen1908


----------



## january noir (Dec 8, 2008)

queen1908 said:


> Im a newbie and sooooo happy that I finally found this thread...my hair has always been fine but before highlights and lots of heat, there was alot of it...not anymore! I just decided to go w/o highlights and heat all together but IM HAVING A HARD TIME FINDING WAYS TO MANIPULATE MY HAIR INTO CUTE STYLES!!!! I used to use alot of heat to curl or crimp my hair and it would appear really thick but the health was not there at all...now I want both but in the mean time while my hair tries to thicken back up, I have NOOOO way of knowing how to wear it...ponytails and curlformers is all I can think of! I cant wrap it or wear buns because my hair is too thin and i feel insecure...help ladies...what do you do to help your hair look full w/o alot of manipulation??? Please help!
> 
> Thanks
> Queen1908



Welcome and Hang in there Queen1908! 
First of all, start by reading this thread through.  

I have the finest and thinnest hair around and I understand what you are going through.

Is your hair relaxed, natural or what "type" do you fall in?  3 or 4 a/b/c or do you know?


----------



## queen1908 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey and Thanks!!!   Hair type...i have NOOOO clue! I am biracial (black and white) and my hair doesnt require a relaxer, its just naturally straight, no curls or texture what so ever...how do i figure out my hair type? 

Q


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2008)

queen1908 said:


> Hey and Thanks!!!  Hair type...i have NOOOO clue! I am biracial (black and white) and my hair doesnt require a relaxer, its just naturally straight, no curls or texture what so ever...how do i figure out my hair type?
> 
> Q


Hi Queen1908,

Log on to www.honeyfig.com. They have a section where you can check the various hair types out there, okay?


----------



## queen1908 (Dec 11, 2008)

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH...IVE BEEN TRYING TO FIGURE IT OUT MYSELF BUT WITH NO LUCK...I WILL LOG IN NOW TO CHECK IT OUT AND HOPEFULLY BE ABLE TO DETERMINE MY HAIR TYPE...THANKS AGAIN GIRL! 

Q


----------



## january noir (Dec 12, 2008)

queen1908 said:


> Hey and Thanks!!!   Hair type...i have NOOOO clue! I am biracial (black and white) and my hair doesnt require a relaxer, its just naturally straight, no curls or texture what so ever...how do i figure out my hair type?
> 
> Q



Wen Cleansing Conditioner in Sweet Almond Mint would be great to help plump fine/thin strands.  I also recommend Ovation Hair products.


----------



## queen1908 (Dec 12, 2008)

I finally figured out my hair type...im a 2a...i have light waves and its super fine! I will be reading this thread for real...the more I read, the more pjism i have....

I was reading about the Nexxus Mousse on the thread and I went to go get it a few minutes later...it is the truth though...it helped my hair a great deal...I was able to wear my curlformer set for 2 days instead of one...I pray I can eventually get to wear them for 3 days but im grateful I saw progress! 

Thanks ladies for your encouragement! I will try WEN as soon as my hubby lets me buy more products...he "claims" I buy new produdcts everyday...I think not...lol! I will be free to get my pjism on 1/1/09! 

I bought megatek but im scared as heck to use it...i dont think i know enough about protein/moisture balance yet...i dont know which products contain protein and which ones dont...i was scared because i had no idea that potion 9 had protein in it...i wish there was a sticky that tells newbies which products contain protein in it because im just so used to using doing whatever and getting no results! 

Queen
Q


----------



## JDandBeyond (Dec 12, 2008)

queen1908 said:


> i wish there was a sticky that tells newbies which products contain protein in it because im just so used to using doing whatever and getting no results!


 
I have been thinking the SAME THING!  We need a cheat sheet or something!

I am also a fine haired lady and new to the board.  I have already gotten a lot of great advice (and purchased a lot of products).  I think at this point I'm more concerned about thickness and health than length.  I'm getting married next year and I would love a full head of hair (whatever length it may be) to walk down the aisle.  Right now I'm a little past shoulder length and I am relaxed 6 weeks out.  I usually go ever 6-8 weeks for a touch up but i'm going to try and hold out for 3 months to start and take it from there.  I also plan to start taking some biotin and other B vitamins and I have been drinking tons of water (not just for the hair but for skin and just health improvement).  Keep the advice coming!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2008)

queen1908 said:


> THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH...IVE BEEN TRYING TO FIGURE IT OUT MYSELF BUT WITH NO LUCK...I WILL LOG IN NOW TO CHECK IT OUT AND HOPEFULLY BE ABLE TO DETERMINE MY HAIR TYPE...THANKS AGAIN GIRL!
> 
> Q


You're welcomed queen1908.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 23, 2008)

**Sorry this is gonna be long, I had an epiphany just now  **

Ok...I have to bump this thread in light of some recent events. I've been chronicling my salon visits with my new stylist who is one of the nicest, coolest ladies in the hair game. I say that because she has been in the hair game for a long time. Teaching professional for Clairol and I think Wella, too. And on her second salon in the Atlanta area. All about healthy hair for real, to the point where she is getting on my nerves 

Anyhoo, so I've gone to her for a few shampoos here and there, and let me tell you the very first time I went she touched my hair and said "Ooh! Your hair is very fine. You need a protein treatment."  I'm thinking to myself, "No I don't I use k-pak every 2 wks, and PM Hair Repair weekly".
Ladies, she put DRC 28 on my hair, and then followed it with Affirm 5n1 as the dc  My hair turned out so soft and strong, no broken hair on the floor. The next week she relaxed me with Design Essentials (I think it was the lo-lye b/c they don't have a mild) and I was maybe 80-85% straight. She used Affirm 5n1 as the mid-protein step...Two weeks later, she dc'd me with Dudley's Hair Rebuilder. Strong, soft hair, no broken hair on the floor. And this past weekend (4wks post) she touches my hair and says I need a protein treatment--so we do another DRC 28. This time I let her flat iron my hair and it was . Again. Soft, strong, no broken hair on the floor.

Now mind you--I did not change my routine and do more moisture. In fact, I sought out stronger conditioners. I'm back to my Joico K-pak shampoo and conditioner, mainly because I cannot use the "moisturizing" shampoos (the k-pak has a good balance). My hair gets too stretchy from Kenra, etc  Which sucks b/c I just bought that Lanza Healing Moisture line 

So...thanks to Michelle, a light bulb finally came on as to why I haven't seen more results in the two years I've been on my hair journey. I was not in the moisture/protein "pocket". I followed everyone's general rule of "when in doubt, err on the side of moisture" and it stifled me and sabotaged all of my length goals. Go to my fotki, look at my pics from 2007. That's from too much moisture, not enough protein. I have not updated my progress pics yet, but I did post some new rollerset pics--you will see the difference. My old stylist (the last 2-3 updates) did not deep condition and only did protein at relaxer time, and my hair thinned out.  So what I was doing clearly wasn't enough, because I didn't know.

*Bottom line:* If you have fine hair, by definition, you have less cuticle layers than our coarser haired sistas. So what must you do? Reinforce what natural strength you do have and protect those cuticle layers from damage. How? Protein. Regularly  Now don't freak out please, and say "Heck naw! My ish will dry out and break off" b/c what you need to do is mix and match protein with your moisture. Here are some combinations I have come up with so far:

*One way is to use your moisturizing shampoo, and then a deep conditioner that is *balanced* with protein and moisture. And example of this is Affirm 5n1, or ORS Hair Mayo. Yes is known as a "creme reconstructor" or "mild/medium protein treatment" in some arenas, but that's the kind of stuff our hair needs. That product has enough moisture in it that you don't need a moisture conditioner afterwards (esp. not an additional one w/heat ). Read the bottle/packaging; it adds both moisture and strength. 

*Another way is mix to medium level proteins with moisture and use them all at once as your DC instead of doing protein, then moisture. If you dc w/heat too much it will swell those cuticles and then your hair will break. This is that inevitable breakage that we assume we are going to have b/c we have fine hair. Yes, we will have some, but really look at how much you have. Trust me, you can have even less if you just look at this from a more centralized point of view.

*Another way is to use a protein/strengthening shampoo (like Joico K-pak, Lanza Protein plus or Redken Extreme) and then a moisture conditioner for 1-5 min, followed by a balanced leave-in spray like Motions Nourish. If you find that is too much for you, then go ahead and use a moisturizing leave-in like Kenra Daily Provision.

If you find that right before you begin styling your strands are off (too stretchy or not stretchy enough) then resolve it right then with either an appropriate leave-in or moisturizer that can fix it. Don't wait until after you've dried/styled your hair. It'll just get worse afterwards and maybe harder to figure out which one you need.

Now if you have dry hair, then by all means, you need to resolve it. But how do you know you really have dry hair? Maybe its the products you are using making it dry, y'know? The amount of moisture we need compared to a coarse haired person is gonna be different too...Just a thought :scratchch Now that I've upped my proteins I retain moisture like crazy and I don't have to use moisturizer in between. I just apply a drop of Vatika oil to my hair as needed.

Seriously, if your cuticle layers are intact, your hair will style better, you will need less products  and your head of hair will be thicker and softer naturally. Also, we have to keep our products light. Our fine strands can only hold so much product. So let's make the best of our situation and grow some hair dagnabit


----------



## tbaby_8 (Dec 23, 2008)

Artemis,

Thanks for the info.  I am getting alot of breakage lately, more than usual to be exact. I couldn't understand it.  I know my hair stretched a little, but I never put two and two together.  I need some protein.  I am just scared of protein overload, but I think I may have enough moisturizing conditioners and LIC to help with that.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow- Thanks for taking the time out and this information!!! Very enlightening!!!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 23, 2008)

It's been my experience that the only way to have protein overload would be if you just used nothing but protein all the time. Which would fall in line with the opposite extreme of using only moisture all the time. Hair doesn't work like that. You need both. All the time. Now the trick is finding what ratios of each you need, and that will fluctuate depending on what's going on with your hair. *But you cannot have one without the other.* So many fail to see this fact, and then wonder why they are "stuck at SL", which was me.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 23, 2008)

Artemis said:


> *
> 
> *Another way is mix to medium level proteins with moisture and use them all at once as your DC instead of doing protein, then moisture. If you dc w/heat too much it will swell those cuticles and then your hair will break. [U]This is that inevitable breakage that we assume we are going to have b/c we have fine hair.[/U] Yes, we will have some, but really look at how much you have. Trust me, you can have even less if you just look at this from a more centralized point of view.
> *


*

A, I think this is also where that thinning found in certain patches in our hair comes from. Like as it gets longer I know alot of us, of all hair types, notice thinness in some areas. In us, the fine haired ladies, we see the thinness even sooner. 

We all know every hair on our head isn't the same size. The cuticle swelling back and and forth back and forth to the extremes causes the thinner ones to be weaker and improper styling can just make that worse. Thats why the thinning isn't just regular, "I burned a patch of hair off" breakage. It is throughout the whole head of hair. 

(again, my opinion only)*


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 23, 2008)

Artemis, I completely agree with your post.

I have fine hair and when I upped my protein my hair started doing much better!! I use emergencee every wash and my hair loves it!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 23, 2008)

You can see that thinning on the ends coming in the form of a lighter appearance of the strands. That's the cuticle layer fraying way. When it frays completely that is a split end. When it's starting to lighten, you can stop it in its tracks but once those inner layers are exposed that hair's a goner...erplexed

Now that I have upped my protein my hair is all the same color from roots to ends. There are no inconsistencies in the smoothness (thinning throughout the shaft). My hair is more durable and shiny.


----------



## ScorpionQueen (Dec 23, 2008)

This is a great thread! I feel like I fit right in..subscribing..


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 23, 2008)

Artemis said:


> You can see that thinning on the ends coming in the form of a lighter appearance of the strands. *That's the cuticle layer fraying way. *When it frays completely that is a split end. When it's starting to lighten, you can stop it in its tracks but once those inner layers are exposed that hair's a goner...erplexed
> 
> Now that I have upped my protein my hair is all the same color from roots to ends. There are no inconsistencies in the smoothness (thinning throughout the shaft). My hair is more durable and shiny.



Yep and thats why many fine haired ladies have problem too keeping their ends moist. We are all looking for the perfect moisturizer but if the cuticle layer is gone and the protein is gone, the hair can't hold it. Thats also why many fine haired ladies can't do baggying....too much moisture back and forth stretching the strand until it breaks.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh G-D!! Baggying erplexed

I want to shoot it :killlurk:


----------



## Artemis (Dec 23, 2008)

Something else I want to point out--from Akbari's book--"daily moisturizers" are support products. Meaning that they support your conditioning regimen. So if your hair doesn't need additional support, then don't use it. Don't moisturize your hair everyday for no reason. It will weigh down the hair and break it. I use moisturizer maybe 1 or 2 days after washing if at all. Now I just use Vatika oil to give pliablity and to stretch wash day if needed.

Lisa Akbari says: "If your hair feels dry, use moisturizer. If your hair looks dry, use oil."

Edit: Also, Gym, something else Akbari said is that if the cuticle layer is damaged it cannot handle support or styling products anyways (in addition to the hair not being easy to style). She calls the cuticle layer the "styling layer".  So adding them is moot. You have to always get your regimen in order first.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 23, 2008)

Artemis - Co-sign!

That's why I use conditioners and leave-ins weekly with protein and moisture in it. I can't go without the other. 

I have my staple DC but I want to try the *Mizani FulFyl Conditioning Treatment*

Fulfyl® Conditioning Treatment 

This conditioner combines the elements most vital to hair's health - protein and moisture- into one balance-sustaining formula for the basic maintenance of the hair. This unique fusion provides a microscopic layer on the cuticle to seal-in moisture and prevents heat surface damage


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 23, 2008)

You know what, this is why wet bunning might contribute to thinning the in back of your hair, that section is the last to dry when you twist it up in the bun....Hummmmmmm


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 23, 2008)

PinkPebbles said:


> Artemis - Co-sign!
> 
> That's why I use conditioners and leave-ins weekly with protein and moisture in it. I can't go without the other.
> 
> ...




I used to use this a long time ago. My hair looked good considering I didn't know how to take of it then. I know they changed the formula and I haven't used it since but its worth a shot again. I had fond memories of it. 

You know pink, this is why me and you love the joico intense hydrator too. 

I know sebastian has that 2n1 conditioner that is 2 parts moisture and 1 part protein. They changed their line so even though you can still find it, I am not sure what the equivalent is or if there even is one now. Maybe I can email them.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 23, 2008)

Artemis said:


> Something else I want to point out--*from Akbari's book*--"daily moisturizers" are support products. Meaning that they support your conditioning regimen. So if your hair doesn't need additional support, then don't use it. Don't moisturize your hair everyday for no reason. It will weigh down the hair and break it. I use moisturizer maybe 1 or 2 days after washing if at all. Now I just use Vatika oil to give pliablity and to stretch wash day if needed.
> 
> Lisa Akbari says: "If your hair feels dry, use moisturizer. If your hair looks dry, use oil."
> 
> Edit: Also, Gym, something else Akbari said is that if the cuticle layer is damaged it cannot handle support or styling products anyways (in addition to the hair not being easy to style). She calls the cuticle layer the "styling layer". So adding them is moot. You have to always get your regimen in order first.


 
I need to pick up this book STAT!

My hair would get dry and hard between applications of my moisturizers, but I've noticed since I've upped my deep condition my heat feels great without these prodcuts!

They were just not offering lasting results!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2008)

Artemis said:


> Something else I want to point out--from *Akbari's book*--"daily moisturizers" are support products. Meaning that they support your conditioning regimen. So if your hair doesn't need additional support, then don't use it. Don't moisturize your hair everyday for no reason. It will weigh down the hair and break it. I use moisturizer maybe 1 or 2 days after washing if at all. Now I just use Vatika oil to give pliablity and to stretch wash day if needed.
> 
> Lisa Akbari says: "If your hair feels dry, use moisturizer. If your hair looks dry, use oil."
> 
> Edit: Also, Gym, something else Akbari said is that if the cuticle layer is damaged it cannot handle support or styling products anyways (in addition to the hair not being easy to style). She calls the cuticle layer the "styling layer". So adding them is moot. You have to always get your regimen in order first.


Okay Artemis, where can I find this book? What is the actual name of the book?


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 23, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I used to use this a long time ago. My hair looked good considering I didn't know how to take of it then. I know they changed the formula and I haven't used it since but its worth a shot again. I had fond memories of it.
> 
> You know pink, this is why me and you love the joico intense hydrator too.
> 
> I know sebastian has that 2n1 conditioner that is 2 parts moisture and 1 part protein. They changed their line so even though you can still find it, I am not sure what the equivalent is or if there even is one now. Maybe I can email them.


 
Ok..thank you! 

The PJ kicked in today....I don't understand why I feel the need to purchase new products when I already have my staples. Insanity. 

I went to JCPenny's and bought the Mizani Renew Strength Reconstructing Gelee and the Mizani Moisturefuse Conditioner. The ingredients for both products seem to be on point. I'm going to mix these two products together for a moisture/protein balance DC. 

Also, I was on Mizani website and they encourage license stylist to mix their products. They call it a custom mix blend for clients (something like that). I've been eyeing Mizani products because I was impressed with the Thermasmooth Conditioner trial size. That stuff is the bizness for stretching relaxers.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2008)

PinkPebbles said:


> Ok..thank you!
> 
> The PJ kicked in today....I don't understand why I feel the need to purchase new products when I already have my staples. Insanity.
> 
> ...


 
ITA with this whole post especially about the Mizani products - I just love them.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 23, 2008)

I think this is what Artemis is referring to....http://www.lisaakbari.com/ - The Hair Doctor...be careful, she has products for sell.....(I cannot let the PJ emerge)


----------



## Artemis (Dec 23, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay Artemis, where can I find this book? What is the actual name of the book?



Lisa Akbari has two books:

1. The Black Woman's Guide to Beautiful Hair

2. Every Woman's Guide to Beautiful Hair at Any Age

She also has a radio show on BlogTalkRadio 2x/week. I posted a thread about it...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 24, 2008)

To combat the thin endz that i've battled for the last 7 months, i have now whacked off 3 inches of hair...and it's still not as thick as i want  it to be (in the last year i know i've but at least 8 inches of hair, at least)....i was bsl -again- i am now barely apl...

this will be the last time i cut my hair bcs of breakage/thinning.  i declare it.  i had to get that off my chest...i will now purchase ovation as a christmas present to myself...Merry Christmas LHCF!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2008)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I think this is what Artemis is referring to....http://www.lisaakbari.com/ - The Hair Doctor...be careful, she has products for sell.....(I cannot let the PJ emerge)


 


Artemis said:


> Lisa Akbari has two books:
> 
> 1. The Black Woman's Guide to Beautiful Hair
> 
> ...


 
Thanks sqzbly1908 and Artemis. I will check these links out.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 25, 2008)

I promise you ladies are like heaven-sent.

Artemis, I think you're REALLY onto something. Sometimes I feel like my hair regimen is a study in randomness. I remember when I was using Keraphix weekly how much better my hair felt/behaved. For some reason once I ran out, I never replenished.  And no wonder my hair has been stuck ever since. I've been hacking off thin ends left and right for months now. You would think I would learn. 

I'm going to try using the protein more often on my strands - or it would probably be easiest for me to use the more balanced protein-moisture conditioners that you mentioned. 

Alright, I feel encouraged. I'm going to start over with a nice solid cut and maintain (and retain) growth from there. Here's to happy hair growing in 2009!!!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 25, 2008)

Is Affirm 5n1 a moisturizing conditioner?


----------



## FluffyRed (Dec 25, 2008)

That's good info.  Glad to get some confirmation.

Here's one way to get a cheapie protein/moisture shot:

Garnier L&S condish, mixed 1 part to two parts of Generic Humectress - gave my hair a perfect soft/strong feel.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 25, 2008)

I believe Affirm 5n1 is a recon conditioner it's recommended after relaxer. You may find it cheaper in TJ Max for $19


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Is Affirm 5n1 a moisturizing conditioner?


 
Protein reconstructs the hair and Affirm 5 in 1 is a reconstructor so therfore it is a protein conditioner and as someone mentioned, it is perfect when used after a relaxer to rebuild the cutilce bonds of the hair broken down by the relaxer.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 25, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Protein reconstructs the hair and Affirm 5 in 1 is a reconstructor so therfore it is a protein conditioner and as someone mentioned, it is perfect when used after a relaxer to rebuild the cutilce bonds of the hair broken down by the relaxer.



OK. Thanks. I hadn't had any experience with this particular product.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Ladies!

SB, yes Affirm 5n1 is a creme reconstructor. It has protein in it which will rebuild protein lost from chemical treatments but it also have some moisturizing ingredients in it to help maintain moisture levels. Not sure if you've read Shamboosie's book but he also breaks down the different types of conditioners out there as well for more info. He does recommend Nexxus products, too, which includes Keraphix.


Also ladies, if you end up experimenting with what I have presented in this thread, please post your experiences and product combinations where applicable. I am definitely eager to see how this works with my other fine-haired sistas.

Don't forget that if you're natural, your protein level requirements may differ from a relaxed head obviously. However, fine hair still needs maintain those cuticle layers regardless, so keep an open mind 

Happy Holidays, btw


----------



## goldenchica (Dec 25, 2008)

I cowash everytime I shower and thats the only time I manipulate it. That has helped a whole bunch with retention. Also, I sleep with a shower cap and deep conditioner every night (I look pretty crazy in my dorm, lol). I haven't found anything to help thicken it, but until I can try some henna (which I just got gifted, yay!) I'm just trying to keep as much of my thin hair ON my head as possible! LOL

ETA: Whenever I try protein treatments my hair gets real dry and then I do everything I can to moisturize and lose hairs in the process...lots of hairs. So, for now I'm not going to do protein.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 25, 2008)

Artemis - sorry if I missed this in your previous post. When you go to the salon - is your stylist using any moisturizing condish on you at all or are you just doing your combos at home? 

I think I will join the deep condish challenge and use this method...to think I used to do this out of laziness (mix protein/moisturizer) but never did for a long period of time.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 25, 2008)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Artemis - sorry if I missed this in your previous post. When you go to the salon - is your stylist using any moisturizing condish on you at all or are you just doing your combos at home?
> 
> I think I will join the deep condish challenge and use this method...to think I used to do this out of laziness (mix protein/moisturizer) but never did for a long period of time.



No, she does not use what we would call "a moisturizing dc". When she rinses my hair from the protein treatment, it feels perfect. Not dry or rough or anything. My hair retains moisture well from the humectants in the 5n1. She does apply a moisture product to my hair before wraps after a rollerset or before she flat irons (depending on my style request). Salerm B5.

I wash my hair 2x/wk and I go to my stylist every 2 weeks. I am trying to decide if I will start going only 1x/month (for the DRC only) b/c I really enjoy doing my hair at home, but I like the salon experience for right now.

Anyways, at home I was deep conditioning with either moisture dc or doing a medium protein and following it with moisture, and putting moisturizer on daily. So when I would go in to the shop she'd feel my hair and determine that I needed stronger protein. Nowadays, I just use whatever products I need at the moment to maintain the "soft yet strong" feeling. It's getting easier b/c I was so used to the hair's "soft" feeling before--didn't even realize the hair was too, too soft  I am constantly assessing the elasticity and feel of my hair so what I use can vary. But moisturizing shampoos are out of the question...

So I've deduced that the products I have at home are great for maintaining the protein treatments she does 1x/month. But those treatments are saving my hair 

I hope that made sense, my brain is on holiday 

ETA: Forgot to mention that now if I use a moisturizing dc by itself (like 1-2x/month nowadays), I follow it with something that has protein in it. Like a protein spray or a balanced leave-in. My hair just retains crazy moisture and can OD easily. This has been a "feel as you go" process


----------



## Artemis (Dec 25, 2008)

goldenchica said:


> I cowash everytime I shower and thats the only time I manipulate it. That has helped a whole bunch with retention. Also, I sleep with a shower cap and deep conditioner every night (I look pretty crazy in my dorm, lol). I haven't found anything to help thicken it, but until I can try some henna (which I just got gifted, yay!) I'm just trying to keep as much of my thin hair ON my head as possible! LOL
> 
> ETA: *Whenever I try protein treatments my hair gets real dry and then I do everything I can to moisturize and lose hairs in the process...lots of hairs. So, for now I'm not going to do protein.*



What kind of moisture products were you using after the protein? If the moisturizing products were not moisturizing the hair, then the problem is the moisture product not doing the job. It wasn't the protein's fault.

Some products say they are moisturizing but they don't contain the right ingredients 

Sometimes I feel like healthy hair = 75% finding the right products , 15% patience, 10% consistency


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Artemis!!!

By the way, have you tried ordering the DRC online?  I forgot to add that you progress is great!!!! Especially that last rollerset, you can definitely see the volume and thickness. (I am a big advocate of rollersetting then wrapping hair - the only style I know how to do)...LOL

BTW - I will be in Atlanta next week for New Years and visiting the family - may I get the name of your stylist so that I may recommend to my mother?  TIA


----------



## Artemis (Dec 25, 2008)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Thanks Artemis!!!
> 
> By the way, have you tried ordering the DRC online?  I forgot to add that you progress is great!!!! Especially that last rollerset, you can definitely see the volume and thickness. (I am a big advocate of rollersetting then wrapping hair - the only style I know how to do)...LOL
> 
> BTW - I will be in Atlanta next week for New Years and visiting the family - may I get the name of your stylist so that I may recommend to my mother?  TIA



No problem!

Yeah, I thought about it, but it's a great salon, and she's becoming such a good friend to me, I couldn't not go to her, haha. We talk about products the whole time - she called me a PJ last weekend I actually can get DRC for almost 1/2 off from another stylist friend of mine, so that's not an issue at all.

Sure. Sending you a PM


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 25, 2008)

Artemis said:


> Sometimes I feel like healthy hair = 75% finding the right products , 15% patience, 10% consistency



I think so, but I gotta stop with the PJism and just use what works. Consistently. Regardless of the cost. Getting cheap with it cost me some hair, I'm positive.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 25, 2008)

I was inspired last night and shampooed and used some Joico K-Pak reconstructor that I had sitting around.  I then followed up with the Joico extreme hydrator (per instructions on the tube) and my hair feels great right now. I rollerset and it's nice and silky. Strong. No breakage. I jsut gotta keep this up. I'm gonna take some pics so I can track my progress on this new regimen.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 25, 2008)

goldenchica said:


> I cowash everytime I shower and thats the only time I manipulate it. That has helped a whole bunch with retention. Also, I sleep with a shower cap and deep conditioner every night (I look pretty crazy in my dorm, lol). I haven't found anything to help thicken it, but until I can try some henna (which I just got gifted, yay!) I'm just trying to keep as much of my thin hair ON my head as possible! LOL
> 
> ETA: *Whenever I try protein treatments my hair gets real dry and then I do everything I can to moisturize and lose hairs in the process...lots of hairs. So, for now I'm not going to do protein.*



My hair was like that when I used aphogee on a regular basis. I decided my hair wasn't that damaged, so I didn't need it, but keraphix was like perfect to use on a regular basis for me. K-pak reconstructor is good too. Or Mizani Fulfyl (it's supposed to be a mix of protein & moisture in one condish).


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 25, 2008)

Artemis, your hair does look great now. It looks like a complete transformation.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 25, 2008)

Subscribing ........


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 25, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I was inspired last night and shampooed and used some Joico K-Pak reconstructor that I had sitting around.  I then followed up with the Joico extreme hydrator (per instructions on the tube) and my hair feels great right now. I rollerset and it's nice and silky. Strong. No breakage. I jsut gotta keep this up. I'm gonna take some pics so I can track my progress on this new regimen.



Sunshine, do you have the kpak daily conditioner? If so, you can also use that by itself. I like to follow it with paul mitchel the conditioner which is a moisturizing leave in. Try using the kpak shampoo and daily conditioner, and you only need to leave it on for a couple of minutes and then use a light leave in. If you like the kpak stuff, you also might like the paul mitchell hair repair. Its super creamy and works well.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 25, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Sunshine, do you have the kpak daily conditioner? If so, you can also use that by itself. I like to follow it with paul mitchel the conditioner which is a moisturizing leave in. Try using the kpak shampoo and daily conditioner, and you only need to leave it on for a couple of minutes and then use a light leave in. If you like the kpak stuff, you also might like *the paul mitchell hair repair. Its super creamy and works well.*



Absolutely. The package says to use it weekly. I love it.

BTW, thanks SB for the kind words


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 25, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Sunshine, do you have the kpak daily conditioner? If so, you can also use that by itself. I like to follow it with paul mitchel the conditioner which is a moisturizing leave in. Try using the kpak shampoo and daily conditioner, and you only need to leave it on for a couple of minutes and then use a light leave in. If you like the kpak stuff, you also might like the paul mitchell hair repair. Its super creamy and works well.



Yep, I sure do. Got it from Trade Secrets in one of those special packages awhile back. I will try this combo and report back.

And thanks for the PM hair repair rec. I haven't tried it yet, but I just googled and it looks fantastic. Guess who's gonna be shopping for this stuff tomorrow? ME! 

ETA: Do you use the PM Hair Repair as a leave-in?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 25, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Yep, I sure do. Got it from Trade Secrets in one of those special packages awhile back. I will try this combo and report back.
> 
> And thanks for the PM hair repair rec. I haven't tried it yet, but I just googled and it looks fantastic. Guess who's gonna be shopping for this stuff tomorrow? ME!
> 
> ETA: Do you use the PM Hair Repair as a leave-in?



I personally do not. I'm very orthodox with my products, following package directions. If the package says it's a leave-in, I use it as a leave-in, etc.

PM products are esp. very concentrated, so I don't deviate from what they're made for. I left PM Super-charged in overnight once, and my hair was so mushy, I thought my hair would stretch off.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 26, 2008)

Artemis said:


> I personally do not. I'm very orthodox with my products, following package directions. If the package says it's a leave-in, I use it as a leave-in, etc.
> 
> PM products are esp. very concentrated, so I don't deviate from what they're made for. I left PM Super-charged in overnight once, and my hair was so mushy, I thought my hair would stretch off.



Oh ok. I wasn't sure if it was a leave-in product or rinse out.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 26, 2008)

Alright, I'm ready to get to hair growing now. I went to the salon today and got a nice hair cut. I'm back to neck length from SL, but it's all healthy hair, so I can live with it. 

I reupped on all the products that I know worked. Trade Secrets had one of those Joico Kpak gift sets so I picked one up. This time the package had the shampoo, daily conditioner, and liquid reconstructor. It's supposed to be a daily leave-in treatment. Has anyone tried it before?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 26, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Alright, I'm ready to get to hair growing now. I went to the salon today and got a nice hair cut. I'm back to neck length from SL, but it's all healthy hair, so I can live with it.
> 
> I reupped on all the products that I know worked. Trade Secrets had one of those Joico Kpak gift sets so I picked one up. This time the package had the shampoo, daily conditioner, and liquid reconstructor. It's supposed to be a daily leave-in treatment. Has anyone tried it before?



I love the liquid reconstructor, but I don't think a lot of ppl use it. It's strengthening properties are comparable to the regular reconstructor over time and do not weigh the hair down. Sometimes I like to spray it on my ends before bunning.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey Ladies, I tried the whole liquid protein followed by creamy protein today and WOW   

I used jheri redding liquid protein for 20 minutes. I then followed with 3 minutes of Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. My hair was silky soft. 

Despite the the fact that that the aphogee has protein, it also has moisturizing benefits, just check the label. It worked like a charm. This would be a good treatment 1-2 weeks after a relaxer.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Hey Ladies, I tried the whole liquid protein followed by creamy protein today and WOW
> 
> I used jheri redding liquid protein for 20 minutes. I then followed with 3 minutes of Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. My hair was silky soft.
> 
> Despite the the fact that that the aphogee has protein, it also has moisturizing benefits, just check the label. It worked like a charm. This would be a good treatment 1-2 weeks after a relaxer.


Thanks GF, this is an interesting idea. I think I'll try it on my fine hair when I take down my braids....but I don't have any of the Jherri redding treatemnt. Wil I be able to use Aphogee hardcore and the 2 minute keratin reconstr this same way?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks GF, this is an interesting idea. I think I'll try it on my fine hair when I take down my braids....but I don't have any of the Jherri redding treatemnt. Wil I be able to use Aphogee hardcore and the 2 minute keratin reconstr this same way?



I wouldn't try it with the hardcore. See if you can duo tex.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> I wouldn't try it with the hardcore. See if you can duo tex.


Okay thanks GF. I think I saw that in one of our BSS here in the Bahamas.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2008)

Question.... How many fine haired naturals do we  have on this thread?

I am one and I am rethinking my need for protein. I haven't been using any, my hair is so soft... I would like for it to feel a little stronger. 

I wanted to get some input from other fine haired naturals on the thread.


----------



## tatiana (Dec 28, 2008)

I am a fine haired natural and I use protein. I wash my hair about twice a week or every 2 to 3 days depending on what's going on with me. I use a  protein conditioner with every wash followed by a moisturizing conditioner. I am a PJ so my current favorite protein conditioner is Capillo Eggs Lecithin conditioner. 

Since being on my natural journey, I went from no protein, to very little protein to moderate protein. I have discovered that I retained more length when I am using protein on a regular basis.

I have also noticed I get less tangles and knots when I used protein. Well its a theory. I used get tangles, matts, and knots all of the time but now I don't. I have concluded that its either the protein conditioner or the tannins like alma and bhrani(?) or combination of both.


----------



## LongiLox (Dec 29, 2008)

Artemis, 

What about Mizani products? Do you think they have a protein/moisture balance? Specifically, I purchased the following Mizani products: 

Botanifying Conditioning Shampoo - w/ Panthenol - _repairs damage caused by chemical treatments_ and Polyquaternium-7 - _strengthens and aids in the protection against split ends and breakage._ 

Moisturfuse Moisturizing Conditioner - w/ Polyquaternium-37 - _moisturizes and aids in corrective conditioning and breakage control_ and Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein - _helps build body and improves smoothness._


----------



## Marley4920 (Dec 29, 2008)

another fine haired lady checking in and subscribing...

I'm a product junkie so I have tried it all (or at least it feels that way)... I really like Joico K-Pak, DRC 28 (once every 6 weeks), affirm 5n1 mixed with a mositurizing condish, and a bunch of others. I just haven't found a consistent regimen to stick to... that's my goal for 2009 to find a regimen (that works for my hair) and stick to it!

I recently read that baggying may causing long term damage, I baggy everyday so now I'm concerned all of my progress will go to waste. Has anyone else had experience with baggying causing damage?

In any event, this thread is great! Ladies, thank you for your wonderful & helpful posts.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 29, 2008)

tatiana said:


> I am a fine haired natural and I use protein. I wash my hair about twice a week or every 2 to 3 days depending on what's going on with me. I use a  protein conditioner with every wash followed by a moisturizing conditioner. I am a PJ so my current favorite protein conditioner is* Capillo Eggs Lecithin* conditioner.
> 
> Since being on my natural journey, I went from no protein, to very little protein to moderate protein. I have discovered that I retained more length when I am using protein on a regular basis.
> 
> I have also noticed I get less tangles and knots when I used protein. Well its a theory. I used get tangles, matts, and knots all of the time but now I don't. I have concluded that its either the protein conditioner or the tannins like alma and bhrani(?) or combination of both.



I tried Googling this product but couldn't find it (* Capillo Eggs Lecithin)  *
I have a few good protein products to use up around here with my PJ self!
I have MillCreek Keratin, I think I'll use it today.

After straightening my hair for the first time I realized how fine my hair is. Its healthy, but it feels  like the strands could use some plumping up, it just felt like fine cotton or silk threads... I guess I am only used to seeing it in its natural textured state so that caught me off guard 

ETA: I am going to get back on the MT case as well ... I don't know why I let myself fall off that wagon!   I'm going to purchase a new bottle of MT today from a local Tack shop.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 29, 2008)

leejeans said:


> another fine haired lady checking in and subscribing...
> 
> I'm a product junkie so I have tried it all (or at least it feels that way)... I really like Joico K-Pak, DRC 28 (once every 6 weeks), affirm 5n1 mixed with a mositurizing condish, and a bunch of others. I just haven't found a consistent regimen to stick to... that's my goal for 2009 to find a regimen (that works for my hair) and stick to it!
> 
> ...




Baggying is not good for us. Bagging causes too much moisture to be retained in our hair. Our cuticle layers are not plentiful enough to hold and it stretches our hair too far in one direction and that makes it weaker and eventually it breaks.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 29, 2008)

LongiLox said:


> Artemis,
> 
> What about Mizani products? Do you think they have a protein/moisture balance? Specifically, I purchased the following Mizani products:
> 
> ...


 
The conditioning shampoo is questionable as far as being "balanced" is concerned, but I'm pretty sure that's just a moisturizing shampoo. If that's what you're looking for, then give it a shot. To me, a more balanced conditioning shampoo would be Motions Lavish, b/c it has silk proteins and keratin amino acids. I used this shampoo for one month straight and experienced no breakage (I wonder why the "aha" moment didn't click back then...)

The moisturefuse is a moisture-based deep conditoner, typically used for relaxer day dc or excessively dry hair. Wheat protein adds more moisture to the hair. Please see the many threads regarding the different types of protein.

A more balanced conditioner from Mizani that I have seen is the Fulfyl (sp?) conditioner. Perfect for weekly at-home use.

HTH


----------



## Marley4920 (Dec 29, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Baggying is not good for us. Bagging causes too much moisture to be retained in our hair. Our cuticle layers are not plentiful enough to hold and it stretches our hair too far in one direction and that makes it weaker and eventually it breaks.


Wow. I didn't know that. Thanks for the information. I guess I need to find another way to keep my ends moisturized... back to the drawing board...


----------



## Marley4920 (Dec 29, 2008)

Artemis said:


> I love the liquid reconstructor, but I don't think a lot of ppl use it. It's strengthening properties are comparable to the regular reconstructor over time and do not weigh the hair down. Sometimes I like to spray it on my ends before bunning.


ditto. I love the k-pak liquid reconstructor. I spray it on my ends every now and then along with the Jane Carter leave-in.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 29, 2008)

leejeans said:


> Wow. I didn't know that. Thanks for the information. I guess I need to find another way to keep my ends moisturized... back to the drawing board...


 
Is simply applying moisturizer to your ends not enough to keep them moisturized? What product are you using? And how often?

IMHO if someone has to baggy to keep moisture in their hair, there's some other issue going on in the hair shaft (porosity, damage, etc) that they are just overlooking.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 29, 2008)

Do any fine-haired sistahs incorporate steam treatments in their reggies? I just bought myself a steamer, but I don't wanna overdo it with the moisture. I'm thinking maybe steam treat once per month and make sure to use a balanced conditioner on a weekly basis?


----------



## Marley4920 (Dec 29, 2008)

Artemis said:


> Is simply applying moisturizer to your ends not enough to keep them moisturized? What product are you using? And how often?
> 
> IMHO if someone has to baggy to keep moisture in their hair, there's some other issue going on in the hair shaft (porosity, damage, etc) that they are just overlooking.


You're right. I just found hair boards this year so my ends are very damaged from poor hair care practices. They are fine and strangly and do not retain moisture well. I find myself using a reconstructor at every wash. The baggy method was working well to keep moisture in the ends and also to counteract excessive drying from the reconstructors. I just spray my Jane Carter leave-in and put the plastic on overnight. I may not give it up all together but cut it down from every night to maybe 2-3 nights a week.


----------



## Marley4920 (Dec 29, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Do any fine-haired sistahs incorporate steam treatments in their reggies? I just bought myself a steamer, but I don't wanna overdo it with the moisture. I'm thinking maybe steam treat once per month and make sure to use a balanced conditioner on a weekly basis?


I wanna know this too. I just purchased the Pro Steamer from evasalons.com. $139 and free shipping. It should arrive this week. yay! I'm really think steam treatments will be the missing link in my goal to healthy hair (and also help with stretching). So how do you ladies use the steamer?


----------



## JDandBeyond (Dec 29, 2008)

Do you think my regime has the appropriate balance?


(1) *Wash *(_kenra moisturizing_), *condition* (alternate _nexxus_ and _aphogee 2 min reconstruct_), *deep condition* (_ORS replenishing pak_ with heat 30 -60 mins), *leave in* (_lacio lacio_) and *blow dry straight *- *once a week*

(2) _Beemine serum/wild growth oil_ mixture on scalp every other night

(3) _Hawaiian Silky_ moisturize every night seal with coconut oil or castor oil/olive oil mix (sometimes I add _elasta qp mango butter_ for my edges or all throughout)

I know nothing about which products have protein and which have moisture by looking at the ingredients, I just go by how my hair feels.  Any suggestions?  I think everything posted previously about the right balance of both makes sense, but I just want to make sure I am actually doing that.  I think I may be a little short on protein?? HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## Mena (Dec 29, 2008)

I need to read more about steaming. It sounds like a good idea.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Dec 29, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Question.... How many fine haired naturals do we have on this thread?
> 
> I am one and I am rethinking my need for protein. I haven't been using any, my hair is so soft... I would like for it to feel a little stronger.
> 
> I wanted to get some input from other fine haired naturals on the thread.


 
I use protein. I am not fully natural -- the last few inches of my hair are texturized. Protein treatments help all of my hair, the natural and texturized parts. My hair gets very soft. So soft that it will just stretch and stretch when wet and can't hold any kind of style or curl when dry.  I also find that protein makes my hair seem thicker temporarily (lasts 2-3 washes). 

I use DRC-28, Biolustre Pro, White Sands ER Fusion, Kerastase Vita-Ciment, and Crede MT Shampoo. Only the DRC-28 and Biolustre Pro are the heavy duty proteins that make your hair hard when applied. I'm really careful when I use these.


----------



## ayoung (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds good to me...but just keep doing what you are doing as far as listening to your hair and seeing what it likes and how it feels. Remember--you may have to tweek some things--but that's all a part of the journey 



JDandBeyond said:


> Do you think my regime has the appropriate balance?
> 
> 
> (1) *Wash *(_kenra moisturizing_), *condition* (alternate _nexxus_ and _aphogee 2 min reconstruct_), *deep condition* (_ORS replenishing pak_ with heat 30 -60 mins), *leave in* (_lacio lacio_) and *blow dry straight *- *once a week*
> ...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 30, 2008)

leejeans said:


> I wanna know this too. I just purchased the Pro Steamer from evasalons.com. $139 and free shipping. It should arrive this week. yay! I'm really think steam treatments will be the missing link in my goal to healthy hair (and also help with stretching). So how do you ladies use the steamer?



OK. I'm impatient. I'm about to assemble this baby and test it out myself.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 31, 2008)

leejeans said:


> I wanna know this too. I just purchased the Pro Steamer from evasalons.com. $139 and free shipping. It should arrive this week. yay! I'm really think steam treatments will be the missing link in my goal to healthy hair (and also help with stretching). So how do you ladies use the steamer?


 
Thanks for the link leejeans. I just went on the site anad already they are out of stock. Anyway, I think I'll keep checking it to see when it's is stock again. I prefer this roll-around steamer as opposed to the table top anyway and I can't beat the price either. Thanks again.


----------



## Marley4920 (Jan 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for the link leejeans. I just went on the site anad already they are out of stock. Anyway, I think I'll keep checking it to see when it's is stock again. I prefer this roll-around steamer as opposed to the table top anyway and I can't beat the price either. Thanks again.


Wow... That was quick! It was just in stock on Monday. I will keep an eye out for you Aggie and PM if I see it. 

I loved the steam treatment. It was a struggle to put the darn thing together b/c it didn't come with clear instructions but the results were good. I did notice a difference from my regular deep conditioning with my Mastex heat cap. My new growth is much more manageable and my hair was very shinny and soft. I struggle with stretching my relaxers and I'm trying for 12 weeks this time (5 weeks to go) so I think steaming will make it easier. We'll see...

ETA: Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2009)

leejeans said:


> Wow... That was quick! It was just in stock on Monday. I will keep an eye out for you Aggie and PM if I see it.
> 
> I loved the steam treatment. It was a struggle to put the darn thing together b/c it didn't come with clear instructions but the results were good. I did notice a difference from my regular deep conditioning with my Mastex heat cap. My new growth is much more manageable and my hair was very shinny and soft. I struggle with stretching my relaxers and I'm trying for 12 weeks this time (5 weeks to go) so I think steaming will make it easier. We'll see...
> 
> ETA: Happy New Year Everyone!


 
Thanks leejeans.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 8, 2009)

posting to subscribe


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I just want to say that i fit in this category... and i actually figured it out before reading this, but this thread definitely verifies that what i thought about my hair was true. anyways, i say that to say, i am soo happy that i am learning about MY HAIR (not everyone else's hair), and therefore preventing future set backs. I am glad that i learned early in my hair journey that i need more protein than moisture. and that although i have thick hair, i have very fine strands which calls for special attention.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 22, 2009)

Ladies I just started reading this thread, on page 12, and wanted to ask which is better for thin/fine hair:creamy or spray moisturizers?

tia,
tishee


----------



## hair101 (Jan 22, 2009)

subscribing.. i've been "living" on this site since I joined trying to get good advice on how to care for my hair - and I am sooooooooo happy I've found this thread.  For years, I've lived with "my hair is cotton tip soft" and couldn't figure out why???  Now after reading this thread and others, i realize that I need to find a protein/moisture balance (in addition to a regimen, leaving it the heck alone, etc.. - but i digress )   anywho - thanks for the tips ladies..


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just bumping


----------



## cocomochaa (Jan 25, 2009)

tishee said:


> Ladies I just started reading this thread, on page 12, and wanted to ask which is better for thin/fine hair:creamy or spray moisturizers?
> 
> tia,
> tishee



Personally my hair prefers spray moisturizers. It gets absorbs better and doesnt weigh my hair down. I found creamy moisturizers to also cause some breakage.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

tishee said:


> Ladies I just started reading this thread, on page 12, and wanted to ask which is better for thin/fine hair:creamy or spray moisturizers?
> 
> tia,
> tishee


For me I find that spray moisturizers are great until I am about 5 maybe 6 weeks post but after that, I need the creamy stuff. My hair needs change when I'm deep into my relaxer stretch.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 26, 2009)

okay this is a great thread! i've read so much on this site but am never sure if the suggestions i read are right for my hair type. 

my big concern in taking care of my fine relaxed hair is breakage! i have been wearing my hair relaxed for 3 months. i was blow drying at first but i'm trying to stick to roller sets this year. trying to not roll the rollers too tight and cut down on the amount of product i put in my hair. 

this was my regimen last night:

ORS hair mayo (30 minute pre-poo under a cap. no heat)
shampoo: nexxus therrape
DC: nexxus humetress (45 min under cap, no heat)
Roller setting: paul mitchell's "the detangler" and a heat protectant by nexxus that i can't remember the name of... but i swear by it.
the next morning: ORS Olive Oil 

the end result was nice curls and not as much breakage in the sink after i took out my rollers. i used jane carter's wrap n roll foam last week and i think that caused a lot of breakage for me. so i'll be chucking that product! i really liked the hair mayo pre-poo.

do any of you use megatek? i ordered a bottle after reading about so many great results. as someone with fine hair, how do you add it to your regimen?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> okay this is a great thread! i've read so much on this site but am never sure if the suggestions i read are right for my hair type.
> 
> my big concern in taking care of my fine relaxed hair is breakage! i have been wearing my hair relaxed for 3 months. i was blow drying at first but i'm trying to stick to roller sets this year. trying to not roll the rollers too tight and cut down on the amount of product i put in my hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> LivingDol1 said:
> 
> 
> > okay this is a great thread! i've read so much on this site but am never sure if the suggestions i read are right for my hair type.
> ...


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jan 26, 2009)

I use megatek too. Just apply to my scalp every day to every other day and wash out once per week. I've been using it for about 6 months now and the hair that has grown in since I've been using this regimen is a lot thicker and stronger.


----------



## Marley4920 (Jan 27, 2009)

-------
Quote:
Originally Posted by tishee  
Ladies I just started reading this thread, on page 12, and wanted to ask which is better for thin/fine hair:creamy or spray moisturizers?

tia,
tishee 
--------
I prefer spray moisturizers and I use it alot. But I do use a creme based one to lay down my edges when I'm stretching.


----------



## Marley4920 (Jan 27, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> okay this is a great thread! i've read so much on this site but am never sure if the suggestions i read are right for my hair type.
> 
> my big concern in taking care of my fine relaxed hair is breakage! i have been wearing my hair relaxed for 3 months. i was blow drying at first but i'm trying to stick to roller sets this year. trying to not roll the rollers too tight and cut down on the amount of product i put in my hair.
> 
> ...


I jumped on the MT bandwagon and I liked the progress and growth but I stopped because I felt I was just doing too much to my hair. I have since simplied by regimen and MT is just not a part of it anymore.
I found MT to be drying so if you use it make sure you keep up with your DC. I also found that it made my scalp sensitive... I was using it everyday and when I got my touchup my scalp burned for several days after the relaxer. I would discontinue, or reduce usage, at least a week before getting a perm.


----------



## blacklove0607 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Thanks for this terrific thread!  My hair is fine/thin and I recently made the decision to transition from relaxed to natural.  All the advice and suggestions being shared on this forum makes me know I can do this without experiencing the breakage hairstylist always caution about when you mention you're going to transition.

Thanks so much ladies.


Blacklove


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey, checking in, my hair is growing in much fuller, Thank You, God! 

I can see it and feel it, literally, my buns are getting more difficult to put up with.  There's more hair to restrain. lol!  

anyway, i'm gonna make some major purchases, a professional salon dryer and a professional flat iron, i'm hpping to be able to style my hair myself and keep some of my hair in my head.  you know stylists can be *so *rough, and i'm not trying to go to jail, y'all for stylist abuse.  i got kids. (and a husband).


----------



## blacklove0607 (Mar 4, 2009)

leejeans said:


> I jumped on the MT bandwagon and I liked the progress and growth but I stopped because I felt I was just doing too much to my hair. I have since simplied by regimen and MT is just not a part of it anymore.
> I found MT to be drying so if you use it make sure you keep up with your DC. I also found that it made my scalp sensitive... I was using it everyday and when I got my touchup my scalp burned for several days after the relaxer. I would discontinue, or reduce usage, at least a week before getting a perm.



What is MT?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 4, 2009)

blacklove0607 said:


> What is MT?


 
MT is Megatek


----------



## angenoir (Mar 4, 2009)

A fine-haired lady checking in. I am relaxed and wanted to ask if any other fine-haired ladies are using Phyto. I like it because it leaves my hair feeling strong but I have only used it once so far and was wondering if anyone has any idea about the long-term performance of this relaxer on fine hair. Would it cause breakage long term or does the hair keep feeling as strong?

Thanks!


----------



## heyfranz (Mar 4, 2009)

My hair is fine/thin and even the 2 times i went natural it was still that way, but read on this forum that Joico reconstructor and henna are some things that will help.  They both have helped a little, but i just think my hair will always be like this.  I used MT for a while, and the shedding scared me to death!  My hair is already thin!  Alter ego garlic stopped the shedding, but i've been too scared to resume using it.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 4, 2009)

heyfranz said:


> My hair is fine/thin and even the 2 times i went natural it was still that way, but read on this forum that Joico reconstructor and henna are some things that will help. They both have helped a little, but i just think my hair will always be like this. I used MT for a while, and the shedding scared me to death! My hair is already thin! Alter ego garlic stopped the shedding, but i've been too scared to resume using it.


 
Have you ever tried WEN Cleansing Conditioner? It's EXTREMELY volumizing. When I tried it I was amazed at how full it made my hair look. Like ....a lot of ladies here use it for that reason.


----------



## blacklove0607 (Mar 4, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> MT is Megatek




I just googled Megatek, is there another product?  The one I found says is for coat rebuilding in animals?


----------



## heyfranz (Mar 4, 2009)

I just posted about my PJism in another thread, but i'm going to get it.  My sister only cowashes and has been talking about this for the longest.  Off to buy WEN, and then that's it!


----------



## blacklove0607 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ladies, the information being shared here is so great!  I'm 7 weeks post relaxer (1 week past due for me normally) and I had the scalp hurting thing yesterday.  From the information found here last night I did the following:

Pre-poo with Queen Helene Cholesteral and EVCO (used hood dryer -30 mins)
Washed with Design Essentials Moisturizing Shampoo followed by their Stimulations & Express Conditioner mixed.

Then I "sealed" (is this correct?) with the CHI Silk Infusion and followed with Redken Smooth Down.  Used blow dryer away from hair and combed with large tooth comb.  The result when I used my flat iron was a pleasing flip/bend with body and easy to the touch, and today my hair feels good although this morning I didn't have the seen I really wanted.  I put DE Silk Essentials on to get more sheen and scalp feels good.  Almost forgot, I rolled on magnetic rollers with snap overs and tied in silk scarf.

The test for me will be how my hair responds after working out tonight - I'm going to do my treadmill at home - 45 minutes at intervals which usually produces a lot of sweat in the scalp.  Any suggestions for not getting helmet, matted mess tomorrow and avoiding the heat of the flat iron again?  

Thanks!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 4, 2009)

blacklove0607 said:


> I just googled Megatek, is there another product? The one I found says is for coat rebuilding in animals?


 

That's what it is but it's safe for human use as well.


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Mar 4, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## blacklove0607 (Mar 4, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> That's what it is but it's safe for human use as well.




Thanks so much!  It makes sense!


----------



## pink gator (Mar 5, 2009)

angenoir said:


> A fine-haired lady checking in. I am relaxed and wanted to ask if any other fine-haired ladies are using Phyto. I like it because it leaves my hair feeling strong but I have only used it once so far and was wondering if anyone has any idea about the long-term performance of this relaxer on fine hair. Would it cause breakage long term or does the hair keep feeling as strong?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I've used Phyto Index 1 until my last touch up in February (cost concerns). 

I loved how it made my hair felt. I had lots of body and sheen. 

Also, I was able to stretch longer. 

Now I use Silk Elements lye Mild formula. Very good buy!


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Mar 31, 2009)

subcribing


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome Ladydee36330.

As for me, I'm newly texlaxed to get some thickness back and is cutting my bone straight relaxed hair slowly until all of it is gone. I will try to keep it bluntly cut jit ust above APL for a while and allow it grow that way to BSL hopefully.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 31, 2009)

Greeting, I am transitioning relaxer to natural 20 weeks post and have tried braidout/twistout. They come out good sometime but do you fine hair ladies have problems with frizzing doing twist outs?


----------



## LJewel (Mar 31, 2009)

Subscribe.


----------



## *Michelle* (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooohhh....a thread for me!  I need to go to the beginning and start reading, oh and subbing too!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am new to the board, but wanted to chime in as well...

My hair is extremely thin and I dont know what to do about it...

I will take some of the advice that I have read thus far and stick with one product line...

I was thinking about JOICO thickening shampoo and conditioner; or the PM extra body, or any product for fine, thin hair..

Has anyone ever used this product and received good results??? Or does anyone have any suggestions??

(Side note: I think that I ruined my hair by wearing sew ins and micro braids, now my hair will NOT grow thick at all, it is completed see-thru!!!)


----------



## simcha (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the Board!

I've had braids twice in my life and they broke off my hair.  Braids work for some but with my fine hair, any time I tie my hair up too tight it breaks off.  Unfortunately, some of your breakage is probably at the root and the only thing that will fix it is time.

What is your regime now.  Are you natural or relaxed?


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 31, 2009)

_*lurking as usual*

*need to subscribe so I can remember to peruse..*_


----------



## dm81 (Mar 31, 2009)

MRJ1972 said:


> I am new to the board, but wanted to chime in as well...
> 
> My hair is extremely thin and I dont know what to do about it...
> 
> ...



I use Pantene's volumizing shampoo and conditoner, I also use Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer.  The Aphogee works really well in giving the hair body and shine.


----------



## sweetpuff (Mar 31, 2009)

Well.... I self-laxed about a week ago.Thank God I put some castor oil in my mix... I ended up bone-laxed all over except the nape and the very front. I went to do a treatment at a dominican salon and I don't know what I was thinking but I went for the dominican blowout. Yeah..... my hair reaches APL now but in the state it was... ugh... I took care of it at home.
Next touch up: I'll try to push for august.

Yesterday I did some twists and they came out really well.  I don't know if it can help, *ltown*, but I twist really carefully, seal with something looking like dax (my ends are bone straight so it helps to stay put) and put a scarf on it all. I either do them on damp hair or hair with some moisturiser. I get sure  I take out the twists when they are totally dry. it minimizes the frizz.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 4, 2009)

okay fine/thin haired ladies on the board.... how are you wearing your hair this summer??!

i am not a fan of air drying b/c my ends always wind up extra dry and my hair always tangled. i haven't mastered it... so i always do the roller set/saran wrap method. now that summer is upon us, i'm starting to wonder how i can keep my hair looking nice without having it frizz up or curl as soon as i walk out the door. my hair is not relaxed bone straight. 

i tend to wear my hair down more often because my ponytails look anemic and now that i've had my hair cut back to APL, i can't make a proper looking full bun. at least not to my liking.

i'm on the 52 week of protective styling thread but i feel like all of those lovely updos work better for people with BSL hair or thicker hair than mine. 

any suggestions? does -anyone- here identify with me on this?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> okay fine/thin haired ladies on the board.... how are you wearing your hair this summer??!
> 
> i am not a fan of air drying b/c my ends always wind up extra dry and my hair always tangled. i haven't mastered it... so i always do the roller set/saran wrap method. now that summer is upon us, i'm starting to wonder how i can keep my hair looking nice without having it frizz up or curl as soon as i walk out the door. my hair is not relaxed bone straight.
> 
> ...


 
I can identify with you LD1, but I can't offer any help with styling other than protective styling via braids and cornrows. I am currently transitioning to texlaxed hair to give my head of hair some kind of weight when I put it in a ponytail again.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 4, 2009)

MRJ1972 said:


> I am new to the board, but wanted to chime in as well...
> 
> My hair is extremely thin and I dont know what to do about it...
> 
> ...




Hi Friend - versus using the volumizing products - I would recommend products that will strengthen your hair...if you haven't yet - check out this link...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=6544353&highlight=epiphany#post6544353  and when you are through with that one - check out this one ...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=327763&highlight=protein+friend

I have since increased my protein conditioner usage  (still using moisturizing deep condishes) my hair has definitely stronger, thicker and I am able to retain my length....'

HTH


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 4, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> okay fine/thin haired ladies on the board.... how are you wearing your hair this summer??!
> 
> i am not a fan of air drying b/c my ends always wind up extra dry and my hair always tangled. i haven't mastered it... so i always do the roller set/saran wrap method. now that summer is upon us, i'm starting to wonder how i can keep my hair looking nice without having it frizz up or curl as soon as i walk out the door. my hair is not relaxed bone straight.
> 
> ...




I will be doing my usual rollerwraps


----------



## simcha (Apr 5, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> okay fine/thin haired ladies on the board.... how are you wearing your hair this summer??!
> 
> i am not a fan of air drying b/c my ends always wind up extra dry and my hair always tangled. i haven't mastered it... so i always do the roller set/saran wrap method. now that summer is upon us, i'm starting to wonder how i can keep my hair looking nice without having it frizz up or curl as soon as i walk out the door. my hair is not relaxed bone straight.
> 
> ...



My hair is texlaxed too (Bone straight just kills it) and I'm also arm pit length.  I airdry with a little bit of Argan oil and then Mixed Chicks leave-in.  I find the leave in helps to keep the ends from frizzing up.  You have to adjust the amount to your needs.

I'm also at a loss for updos and protective styles.  My buns are so small and anything where I have to tie my hair up just causes breakage.  I tried braid outs but it takes forever to dry and I'm just not into sitting under the dryer for 2 hours.  So I'm afraid I can't help you with the updos.

Open to suggestions too Ladies!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a shock to me.  I expected my transitioning hair to be uber-thick when flatironed.  It isn't.  I know i'm coming back from severe hairloss, but I am still shocked.  My hair was really really thick, and though it is getting better, it's not there yet.  I still have a few inches of relaxed ends, but I'm just shocked by my flatironed hair, but I'm remaining optimistic that my hair will thicken to my expectation.



heyfranz said:


> My hair is fine/thin and even the 2 times i went natural it was still that way, but read on this forum that Joico reconstructor and henna are some things that will help. They both have helped a little, but i just think my hair will always be like this. I used MT for a while, and the shedding scared me to death! My hair is already thin! Alter ego garlic stopped the shedding, but i've been too scared to resume using it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> This is a shock to me. I expected my transitioning hair to be uber-thick when flatironed. It isn't. I know i'm coming back from severe hairloss, but I am still shocked. My hair was really really thick, and though it is getting better, it's not there yet. I still have a few inches of relaxed ends, but I'm just shocked by my flatironed hair, but I'm remaining optimistic that my hair will thicken to the my expectations.


 
You know BBB, I am newly texlaxed and by reading your post here, I see that I will probably have to rollerset my hair when it grows out. Because if flat ironing it will still leave it looking thina and lifeless, then I don't think I will be doing it. I truly believe that henna, ayurveda haircare and increasing my protein treatments are helping to add some extra coating and strength to my hair strands though.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been cassia-ing, ayurveda-ing and they do help.  Haven't been doing additional protein bcs i thought cassia served as a protein.  When my hair was relaxed, i would flatiron on occassion and my hair was still thick.  I think alot of this has to do with transitioning and such, but it's just really surprising.  Now when my hair is in its natural state, yeah, it's pretty big, but when it's straightened, i'm amazed at how fine it becomes.

additionally, i have comments that "you hair is not thin" - but i feel it needs more weight.



Aggie said:


> You know BBB, I am newly texlaxed and by reading your post here, I see that I will probably have to rollerset my hair when it grows out. Because if flat ironing it will still leave it looking thina and lifeless, then I don't think I will be doing it. I truly believe that henna, ayurveda haircare and increasing my protein treatments are helping to add some extra coating and strength to my hair strands though.


----------



## tatiana (Apr 6, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> okay fine/thin haired ladies on the board.... how are you wearing your hair this summer??!
> 
> i am not a fan of air drying b/c my ends always wind up extra dry and my hair always tangled. i haven't mastered it... so i always do the roller set/saran wrap method. now that summer is upon us, i'm starting to wonder how i can keep my hair looking nice without having it frizz up or curl as soon as i walk out the door. my hair is not relaxed bone straight.
> 
> ...



Natural here. I will be doing the CuryNikki Twist-N-Curl (air dry) or variations of it at least twice a week. If I can figure out how to do a Bantu Knot, maybe I'll try that. I will also bun and WnG.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Apr 6, 2009)

I will cowash at least twice a week,roller sets on the weekends (in the evening of course) :yep)


----------



## meverllyn1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay, i just found out after being on LHCF for two years that i have fine hair.  All this time i have been putting tons of moisture in my hair, cuz i thought protein was my enemy.  Here lately, i notice that i had split ends.......i was wondering how can this be.......i'm natural, never use any kind of heat.......so how in the world did i get split ends. Crazy  me, from what i have learned here lately, i wasn't getting enough protein.

So now i need your help .  If i cowash twice a week, shampoo once a month, do i use protein everytime for both cowashing and shampooing? Or do i need to do a light protein thru out the month and then do a deep protein once or twice a month? What kind of oils are best for our kind of hair? Is cocoa, shea, avocado butters too heavy for our hair? I can't believe that i'm back to part a.  I thought i had this thing all figure out .

Do yall think it would too much if i use GPB or JOJOBA & ALOE by aubrey organics everytime i cowash and shampoo?

Sorry for all the questions, i just can't believe i'm having to start all over again.

Mev


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 7, 2009)

meverllyn1 said:


> Okay, i just found out after being on LHCF for two years that i have fine hair. All this time i have been putting tons of moisture in my hair, cuz i thought protein was my enemy. Here lately, i notice that i had split ends.......i was wondering how can this be.......i'm natural, never use any kind of heat.......so how in the world did i get split ends. Crazy  me, from what i have learned here lately, i wasn't getting enough protein.
> 
> So now i need your help . If i cowash twice a week, shampoo once a month, do i use protein everytime for both cowashing and shampooing? Or do i need to do a light protein thru out the month and then do a deep protein once or twice a month? What kind of oils are best for our kind of hair? Is cocoa, shea, avocado butters too heavy for our hair? I can't believe that i'm back to part a. I thought i had this thing all figure out .
> 
> ...


 
Hey, Mev!  Firstly, I just want to say thank you for the article that you posted from Curly Nikki about fine hair needing protein.  I'm just now really beginning to accept this.  In fact, I could kill myself for being afraid of protein when it was what I needed all along, instead of drowning my hair in moisture like I was.

I don't co-wash, so I can't be of any help in that department.  In terms of protein, you have to listen to your hair.  In fact, that's the best advice that I can give you--to listen to your hair.  In terms of how often you need protein, you'll have to experiment & see what your hair tells you.  I have fine hair & I wash every two weeks.  Using a light protein at every wash is working for me.

I find butters period to be too heavy for my hair.  A lot of fine-haired ladies seem to have better results with lighter oils, like sweet almond, grapeseed, and jojoba oils.  I love castor oil.  I coat my hair with it after I detangle my twist-out & it really softens my hair.

HTH!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2009)

meverllyn1 said:


> Okay, i just found out after being on LHCF for two years that i have fine hair. All this time i have been putting tons of moisture in my hair, cuz i thought protein was my enemy. Here lately, i notice that i had split ends.......i was wondering how can this be.......i'm natural, never use any kind of heat.......so how in the world did i get split ends. Crazy  me, from what i have learned here lately, i wasn't getting enough protein.
> 
> So now i need your help . If i cowash twice a week, shampoo once a month, do i use protein everytime for both cowashing and shampooing? Or do i need to do a light protein thru out the month and then do a deep protein once or twice a month? What kind of oils are best for our kind of hair? Is cocoa, shea, avocado butters too heavy for our hair? I can't believe that i'm back to part a. I thought i had this thing all figure out .
> 
> ...


 
You can use mild protein treatments/conditioners once a week to help your fine hair. As for oils, I'd recommend jojoba, coconut, and ayurveda oils like amla, brahmi, bhringraj and shikakai oils. Butters are generally too heavy for our fine hairs and I tend to use them only for flyaway hairs and to slick done my hair when I bun it. I am newly texlaxed and I realze that my shealoe butter is really great and  softening on my new growth and texlaxed hair.

ETA: Remember, with every shampoo, we take off some of the protein we use on it, so this will depend on how often you wash your hair. I can only recommend the minimum amount of protein for your hair because I don't really know it. But maybe it might help if I share with you that I use a little protein with every wash and I wash twice a week. I would add it to my DC sometimes and sometimes when I really want a real protein treatment, I would do the protein treatment separately followed by my deep conditioner for 30-60 minutes. Protein treatments work and penetrates the hair shaft best when used with heat but not necessarily for a long time. I believe that 10-15 minutes should be enough time. HTH.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 7, 2009)

meverllyn1 said:


> Okay, i just found out after being on LHCF for two years that i have fine hair.  All this time i have been putting tons of moisture in my hair, cuz i thought protein was my enemy.  Here lately, i notice that i had split ends.......i was wondering how can this be.......i'm natural, never use any kind of heat.......so how in the world did i get split ends. Crazy  me, from what i have learned here lately, i wasn't getting enough protein.
> 
> So now i need your help .  If i cowash twice a week, shampoo once a month, do i use protein everytime for both cowashing and shampooing? Or do i need to do a light protein thru out the month and then do a deep protein once or twice a month? What kind of oils are best for our kind of hair? Is cocoa, shea, avocado butters too heavy for our hair? I can't believe that i'm back to part a.  I thought i had this thing all figure out .
> 
> ...



Have you checked the "protein is your friend" challenge thread? There's lots of good information in there.

I've been using Joico kpak products more regularly, which have protein in them, and when I use moisture, I've been using more balanced conditioners (ones that have both protein and moisture, rather than straight up moisture).

Also, I've been laying off of the cowashing (too much moisture) and sticking to a once per week shampoo & condition session. This has been working pretty well for me. 

I'm still using MT and I've cut off all of my pre-MT'd hair. So I'm starting over with a fresh cut and head full of thicker, stronger hair before beginning the grow out process all over again.


----------



## meverllyn1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Just wanted to thank  everyone who left me a comment. When i find the time, i'm gonna read the protein is my friend thread and the rest of this one.  

Guess what, i got a chance to talk personally to THE CURL WHISPERER,  she told me to use very little oil and if i applied anything to my hair daily (such as a holding gel) to make sure it has a small amount of protein in it.
You see, with me being natural, i got to have something to hold these napps down but hopefully nothing to heavy.

Thanks so much
Mev


----------



## Mena (Apr 11, 2009)

Does anyone do acv rinses here? I might do one this weekend but I wanted to see what your experiences were.


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 12, 2009)

I do ACV rinses every time I wash (every two weeks) & they're really great.  They help the cuticles to lie flat & they promote shine.  Just be sure not to use too much ACV in the mixture b/c your hair might come out a bit tangly if you do.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> I do ACV rinses every time I wash (every two weeks) & they're really great. They help the cuticles to lie flat & they promote shine. Just be sure not to use too much ACV in the mixture b/c your hair might come out a bit tangly if you do.


 
Cosigning and adding that my hair feels a lot less porous too after an ACV rinse. Also for more shine, you could add a few drops of rosemary essential oil to the rinse.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 12, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> *okay fine/thin haired ladies on the board.... how are you wearing your hair this summer??!*
> 
> i am not a fan of air drying b/c my ends always wind up extra dry and my hair always tangled. i haven't mastered it... so i always do the roller set/saran wrap method. now that summer is upon us, i'm starting to wonder how i can keep my hair looking nice without having it frizz up or curl as soon as i walk out the door. my hair is not relaxed bone straight.
> 
> any suggestions? does -anyone- here identify with me on this?


 

Summer styling:

_*Mainly braidouts with an occasional rollerwrap...*_


----------



## kinkycotton (May 7, 2009)

hOnii said:


> I am becoming sooo discouraged and fed up with my thin/fine hair! I feel like I am doing all the right things, but my hair still remains so soft & see thru. It only gets worse the longer it gets. Sometimes I feel like I will never get a long healthy head of hair because it won't LOOK good, and I will never be able to wear it down. It makes me wonder if all this money that I am spending on growth aids, and expensive products is even worth it, since chances are, I'll end up having to cut it off once it starts getting too long to have it looking decent anyway. I keep running into setbacks, and it is so frustrating!
> 
> First, I began taking BT, which I'm sure is a great product, but not for me. I was never able to keep taking in continuously for more than a month at a time because of the extreme shedding and oiliness that it would cause me. As I was examining my hair one day, I realized how thin the left side of my hair is. As I looked closer, I saw that there is a huge chunk that appears to have cut out somehow. I don't know if this is due to my years of wrapping in one direction, or  my stylist when she was relaxing my hair. Now, my hair has started breaking, and I don't know why!! I remember this happening when I first began taking vitamins. I stopped taking biotin for awhile because I ran out, and just resumed a few weeks ago, so perhaps that has something to do with it. I decided to do a henna gloss (big mistake) on sunday, to try and stop some of the breakage/shedding, but I should have known better. I have a lot of new growth, and my hair is already kinda coarse right now, and the henna only made it worse. It was so difficult to detangle my wet hair because the henna made it so hard, and i lost a lot of hair.
> 
> ...


I wish I knew this board was up earlier. Just found out I have fine hair strands so eager to learn how to stop the breakage.


----------



## kinkycotton (May 7, 2009)

Baby Girl said:


> Another fine haired girl checking in and just made up my mind that I am about to go natural



congrats!!


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2009)

hOnii said:


> I am becoming sooo discouraged and fed up with my thin/fine hair! I feel like I am doing all the right things, but my hair still remains so soft & see thru. It only gets worse the longer it gets. Sometimes I feel like I will never get a long healthy head of hair because it won't LOOK good, and I will never be able to wear it down. It makes me wonder if all this money that I am spending on growth aids, and expensive products is even worth it, since chances are, I'll end up having to cut it off once it starts getting too long to have it looking decent anyway. I keep running into setbacks, and it is so frustrating!
> 
> First, I began taking BT, which I'm sure is a great product, but not for me. I was never able to keep taking in continuously for more than a month at a time because of the extreme shedding and oiliness that it would cause me. As I was examining my hair one day, I realized how thin the left side of my hair is. As I looked closer, I saw that there is a huge chunk that appears to have cut out somehow. I don't know if this is due to my years of wrapping in one direction, or my stylist when she was relaxing my hair. Now, my hair has started breaking, and I don't know why!! I remember this happening when I first began taking vitamins. I stopped taking biotin for awhile because I ran out, and just resumed a few weeks ago, so perhaps that has something to do with it. I decided to do a henna gloss (big mistake) on sunday, to try and stop some of the breakage/shedding, but I should have known better. I have a lot of new growth, and my hair is already kinda coarse right now, and the henna only made it worse. It was so difficult to detangle my wet hair because the henna made it so hard, and i lost a lot of hair.
> 
> ...


 
Honii, your hair looks so great in your avi. Maybe you should consider texlaxing or going natural for a while and see if that helps. I'm texlaxed now and loving it much better than bone straight relaxed.


----------



## sonia1965 (May 10, 2009)

Another fine haired lady checking in and posting to subscibe...... The information is so helpful, thank you ladies


----------



## missnurselady (May 20, 2009)

I have a appointment friday and I am considering cutting my hair into a shoulder length bob, or maybe just adding layers to make it appear thicker...Do you think that either of these options would help? Im at my wits end about my hair... Please help!!


----------



## morehairplease (May 20, 2009)

missnurselady said:


> I have a appointment friday and I am considering cutting my hair into a shoulder length bob, or maybe just adding layers to make it appear thicker...Do you think that either of these options would help? Im at my wits end about my hair... Please help!!




Hey there lady,

I goggled online and found this for you:
http://www.short-hair-style.com/hair-style-for-fine-hair.html

hths,
tishee


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2009)

I just posted this in the DDDC thread and thought I'd put it ove rhere as well. I am enjoying how much thicker it looks for sure.

Okay ladies I had a major trim today - 4 whopping inches, YAY! I wanted it shorter but my stylist insisted that I leave enough hair on my head just in case I want to put it in a bun. I think she was right. I do have enough hair left to put it in a teeny weeny bun, lol.

I am back to shoulder length - here it is:


----------



## SelfStyled (May 21, 2009)

OMG Aggie - it looks sooooooooooo good.  That is some health hair. You were not playing when you said you wanted to transition to texlaxed hair.


----------



## morehairplease (May 21, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> *OMG Aggie - it looks sooooooooooo good.  That is some healthy hair.* You were not playing when you said you wanted to transition to texlaxed hair.



co-signing


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2009)

missnurselady said:


> I have a appointment friday and I am considering cutting my hair into a shoulder length bob, or maybe just adding layers to make it appear thicker...Do you think that either of these options would help? Im at my wits end about my hair... Please help!!


 
In my opiniion, fine haired ladies should never layer their hair. It makes it appear even thinner. It's best to go with the bob look and let it grow out, that way with all the hairs stopping at the same spot together, it will look fuller. That is what my stylist is doing with my hair now. The last one I had, was layering it and I did not like how it looked at times.


----------



## soulie (May 21, 2009)

Looks great Aggie!


----------



## morehairplease (May 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> In my opiniion, *fine haired ladies should* never layer their hair. It makes it appear even thinner. It's best to *go with the bob look and let it grow out, that way with all the hairs stopping at the same spot together, it will look fuller. *That is what my stylist is doing with my hair now. The last one I had, was layering it and I did not like how it looked at times.



This is what I am doing now Aggie.


----------



## darlingdiva (May 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I just posted this in the DDDC thread and thought I'd put it ove rhere as well. I am enjoying how much thicker it looks for sure.
> 
> Okay ladies I had a major trim today - 4 whopping inches, YAY! I wanted it shorter but my stylist insisted that I leave enough hair on my head just in case I want to put it in a bun. I think she was right. I do have enough hair left to put it in a teeny weeny bun, lol.
> 
> I am back to shoulder length - here it is:


 
Your hair looks great!!!  I can't stop staring at it!!!!


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2009)

soulie said:


> Looks great Aggie!


 
Thanks soulie.



morehairplease said:


> This is what I am doing now Aggie.


The bob/blunt cut is great on fine hair.



darlingdiva said:


> Your hair looks great!!! I can't stop staring at it!!!!


 
Awwww, you're sweet, thanks honey.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jun 19, 2009)

So I just read through all 81 pages.  Wow.  I have been taking notes.  My hair has been through so much.  Relaxed.  Broke off.  Natural. Thick. Tangly. Texlaxed. Great. Breakage. Shedding. Texlaxed even straighter. Relaxed

Relaxed bone straight, I think.  I can never tell until I wash it.  I was definitely not using enough protein and using too much moisture.  It jacked my hair up.  I also manipulated it too much.  This go around I want to see if I can maintain healthy relaxed hair.

Thanks to all the contributors to this thread.  I will update my Fotki at the end of the summer.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> Your hair looks great!!! I can't stop staring at it!!!!


 
Ooops, sorry I missed this. Thanks darlingdiva.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 17, 2009)

bumping to re-read this thread over the weekend.

thanks ladies


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 11, 2009)

naijanikki said:


> Fine hair lady checkin in! I have to read all the posts, so far I've only read about 15 pages, but it's great to have you guys to help a sista out! My problem (ok, just one of them) is my crazy shedding, which I noticed was less when I used heat styling, and the KNOTS! I have no idea what to do to stop them.
> But you guys give me hope that I can grow some beautiful hair even though it's fine and doesn't have much density. Thanks!


 
Well, did you ever figure out what to do to stop the shedding.  I have that problem too.  Terribly.



missnurselady said:


> YOU HAVE KNOTS TOO????? I dont know where they come from. My hair is relaxed but when I air dry it turns into a big puff ball! erplexed


 
Meeee tooo, and because my hair is so thin and fragile, I often find that the knot is caused by a mid-shaft split or some damaged piece that is permanently bent.  These pieces get on my nerves



divayoki said:


> You ladies are awesome, I am so happy I came into this thread. I deal w/most of the exact same issues you all do and I thought it was just me! most of the ladies on the board use these methods to gain and maintain length and I was wondering why I would grow to a nice length and then run right back into the same problems.
> 
> Conditioner wash is no good for me
> air drying leaves my tresses dry and shedding
> ...


co washing didn't do for me what it did for everyone else.  It left my hair feeling just plain dirty.  But I tried it last night anyway.  We'll see how it ends up by the end of the day.  Baggy made my hair mushy when I over did the moisture, but I need to start baggying again.  I have it bookmarked at home, but there is a baggy method that you don't need to use a lot of product and you seal after you've baggied.  For me, this worked really well.


----------



## missnurselady (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I'm going for a touch up today, not sure if im going to cut it or continue to let it grow. I was thinking about layers, or maybe a blunt bob but my hair is sooooo fine I dont think it would look right. Its like the longer it gets the worst it looks. Im seriously thinking about transitioning and just getting it straightened. Maybe that would give me an illusion of having normal hair


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 14, 2009)

I conducted a strand test yesterday and let's just say...a sister will be reading through this whole thread with a glass of red wine tonight!


----------



## shunemite (Sep 3, 2009)

Fine haired sister checking in, I love this thread, thank you I've learned so much! Took me like over an hour to read all of it and I'm glad I did. Also glad to know that I'm not the only one with this hair type and it's not just "thin and damaged" like people advertise on tv; it's thin and healthy.


----------



## angenoir (Sep 10, 2009)

Just a question for the fine stranded ladies...

Did any of you go natural because of the way your relaxed fine strands looked. Latetly its been really bothering me how thin and limp my fine strands look against my new growth. Just wondering if I can transition and wear my natural hair straight... Has anyone struggled with this or done this for these reasons???


----------



## tarheelgurl (Sep 10, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Just a question for the fine stranded ladies...
> 
> Did any of you go natural because of the way your relaxed fine strands looked. Latetly its been really bothering me how thin and limp my fine strands look against my new growth. Just wondering if I can transition and wear my natural hair straight... Has anyone struggled with this or done this for these reasons???


 
I tried transitioning a couple of times and wasn't successful. I am still chasing that dream... But when I did flat iron the new growth I did get some breakage but not as much as I did when I airdried. So you might be successful with wearing it straight and transitioning. My hairdresser told me to keep heat down to a minimum she would only flat iron to reduce the curl pattern and not get it as straight as possible. This worked fine and I had fuller looking hair. Its was all good until I washed. 

With me, keeping it from tangling when I washed was my biggest challenge...another dream I am chasing.

Good luck with your transition.


----------



## angenoir (Sep 10, 2009)

^^ Haven't fully decidded whether to transition. Just a thought bouncing around my head.

Didn't a good blow dry get it straight enough? my hair usually gets quite straight with a good blow dry... I am wondering if that would suffice...

Right now I am in a sew-in to help me stratch till at least Dec.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 10, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Just a question for the fine stranded ladies...
> 
> *Did any of you go natural because of the way your relaxed fine strands looked. Lately its been really bothering me how thin and limp my fine strands look against my new growth. Just wondering if I can transition and wear my natural hair straight... Has anyone struggled with this or done this for these reasons?*??



I have decided to transition back to natural b/c of my fine strands. Yesterday, I contacted a lady here in Memphis for a consultation for a braid style I want. She emailed be back this morning stating to just stop by with the pic and to set up my appointment. I plan on transitioning for 1 year and big chopping Oct. 2010. My plan is to transition with braids and do an occasional blowdry/flatiron to trim the relaxed ends away(every 3-4 months).


----------



## mnemosyne (Sep 10, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Just a question for the fine stranded ladies...
> 
> Did any of you go natural because of the way your relaxed fine strands looked. Latetly its been really bothering me how thin and limp my fine strands look against my new growth. Just wondering if I can transition and wear my natural hair straight... Has anyone struggled with this or done this for these reasons???




Yes, transitioning now. Buuuut I don't wear my hair straight that often. People who are fully natural wear their hair straight and if the difference in textures is large enough your best bet might be to wear it in a straight-ish style to protect the line of demarcation when manipulating it. 

Also I'd like to give a big shout out to my homie Nupur henna! 

After using the henna for hair from mehendi.com and continuing with this my natural hair is much fuller than the textlaxed strands below, but all of my hair is fuller than it used to be.


----------



## angenoir (Sep 10, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> I have decided to transition back to natural b/c of my fine strands. Yesterday, I contacted a lady here in Memphis for a consultation for a braid style I want. She emailed be back this morning stating to just stop by with the pic and to set up my appointment. I plan on transitioning for 1 year and big chopping Oct. 2010. My plan is to transition with braids and do an occasional blowdry/flatiron to trim the relaxed ends away(every 3-4 months).


 
do you plan on wearing your hair straight as a natural?


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Sep 10, 2009)

This thread is what I needed. I have not finished reading all pages. But I currently texlax and stop bone straight relaxing about 10mths ago, I stretch 10-12wks and minimize heavy products when I am not protective styling. I recently started using JBCO on my hair and edges to thicken them up.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 10, 2009)

angenoir said:


> do you plan on wearing your hair straight as a natural?


I have not decided yet but most likely I will wear it straight more than curly. There was a thread started by Pinkskates(IIRC) regarding heat styled naturals that I plan on reading through b/c I plan on wearing braids for a year to obtain a little length(aiming for shoulder length natural hair by Oct. 2010).


----------



## tarheelgurl (Sep 10, 2009)

angenoir said:


> ^^ Haven't fully decidded whether to transition. Just a thought bouncing around my head.
> 
> Didn't a good blow dry get it straight enough? my hair usually gets quite straight with a good blow dry... I am wondering if that would suffice...
> 
> Right now I am in a sew-in to help me stratch till at least Dec.


 
When she did it, she put me under the dryer then used a blow dryer then lightly flat ironed the roots. Flat ironing it partially straight lasted longer although she never didn't flat iron it and I won't blow my hair dry at home with a hand dryer after all the breakage I got years ago. I just do roller sets at home. But maybe just blowing it would work.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Just a question for the fine stranded ladies...
> 
> Did any of you go natural because of the way your relaxed fine strands looked. Latetly its been really bothering me how thin and limp my fine strands look against my new growth. Just wondering if I can transition and wear my natural hair straight... Has anyone struggled with this or done this for these reasons???


 
Well I'm not going natural but I am transitioning to texlaxed hair for the thickness effects. I probably will not be wearing my hair straight very often. I would more often wear a loose, kinky-curly, wash & go kinda look. Be careful with straightening fine hair daily though, you could end up losing even more hair as a result. 

In my opinion, straightening fine natural or fine relaxed hair ends up with virtually the same results - fine see-through hair. When the hair has more of a kiny curly look to it, it appears to be thicker and fuller than it really is.


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 18, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Just a question for the fine stranded ladies...
> 
> Did any of you go natural because of the way your relaxed fine strands looked. Latetly its been really bothering me how thin and limp my fine strands look against my new growth. Just wondering if I can transition and wear my natural hair straight... Has anyone struggled with this or done this for these reasons???


I have just finished reading this thread from beginning to end. I have always known that I had fine/thin hair. The idea of texlaxing was never thought of to remedy my thin hair issues. But what I have decided to do is go natural to have a healthier thicker -looking head of hair. While transitioning, you would think I had a head full instead of just a hand full. So yes, this was a reason for me wanting to let the relaxers go.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 18, 2009)

I am going from relaxed hair to texturized hair for the same reason, to give my fine strands more texture to appear to have thicker hair and I can see a BIG difference! I am not BC'ing though. I will just trim really, really slowly until all of the relaxed ends are gone. Even when I am 100% texturized,  I don't see myself wearing straight styles too often either. What's the use of going through this whole process just to lose the helath of my hair to too much direct heat?


----------



## Ivey14 (Sep 18, 2009)

I also have naturally fine strands and used to experience a lot of breakage and shedding back in the day. But oddly, my hair was able to retain some length, but I think my hair grows in pretty quickly. I also agree with some of you ladies that *LESS IS MORE*. I've realized that the less I did to my hair, the less products I added, and the less heat I used, it started to look healthier and silkier. We definitely need to keep it simple with our hair texture. 

Since joining LHCF, I've discovered co-washing which has helped tremendously as well as avoiding the shampoo's/sulfates. Daily oiling on my ends and constant moisturizing/conditioning has helped my ends stop breaking so much and stay strong. I also use a denman brush to detangle or my fingers, but I don't use a regular brush (only use it to smooth my roots into a ponytail which takes less than 15 seconds). Having fine, soft strands is one thing, but when it's dry and brittle??? Yeah, my hair def loves it's co-washing! 

The only downside at least for me, is that I'm too afraid to color my hair or add any other type of chemicals fearing that it will make me thin more. Even heavy protein treatments or henna sounds scary to me!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Sep 18, 2009)

I am a fine haired girl. I went natural 11 years ago because Chems were killing my hair. 

While my hair is thin, I have lots of strands. I have also found that my setbacks are VERY different than other folks' setbacks. while some might say it will take them 6 months to recover - it will take me a year.....

That is my 2 cents................


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 18, 2009)

StephElise said:


> I have just finished reading this thread from beginning to end. I have always known that I had fine/thin hair. The idea of texlaxing was never thought of to remedy my thin hair issues. *But what I have decided to do is go natural to have a healthier thicker -looking head of hair. *While transitioning, you would think I had a head full instead of just a hand full. So yes, this was a reason for me wanting to let the relaxers go.


co-signing. this is the reason for me transitioning this time around.


----------



## shunemite (Sep 18, 2009)

So I was watching Nick on "What Not to Wear" do a lady's hair that was both fine and thin. He suggested a hair cut where the hair was all the same length but at the ends, instead of blunting it off completely, he had it a little uneven. It looked really good when he was done.

May I say that using the Jazzing black cherry rinse makes my hair appear fuller, and it seems that I have to wear my hair with the ends curled under when it's out. I can't do the flat-iron look with just a bend/ bump, my ends just look see through.


----------



## DarkHair (Sep 18, 2009)

I've accidentally discovered my answer. The last few relaxers that I've had have left my hair underprocessed/texlaxed. I noticed how much thicker the texlaxed half is vs the bottom, processed, thin half. I've decided that I'll continue to texlax my hair for thicker strands.


----------



## shunemite (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm in love with sweet almond oil! It does not weigh my hair down and my strands absorb it so well. I was in a rut over my fine hair not holding curls all day. I was using a sheen with soy bean oil in it, and while I got sheen, my hair was falling. Sooooo.... me being the science major that I was, I went online searching the densities of all the natural oils out there. I knew Jojoba was the lightest, but for some reason it makes my hair look stringy. So I've tried almond oil coz it's also lightweight, and my curl lasted all day and was shiny. I got it at the grocery store in the organic food section. I'm gonna buy an oil-mister coz I'm heavy handed. So try it, or a product that has almond oil in it. Worked for me.


----------



## shamarie (Sep 24, 2009)

Another fine hair lady checking in....Thank God for this forum!!! I was like a lot of u here, asking myself "why is it NOT working for me". I often gave up over the years. But it makes me feel good that I found out how to deal with my fine strands. Im going to try to texlax and BKT to see if I can get a thicker head of hair. Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 24, 2009)

shamarie said:


> Another fine hair lady checking in....Thank God for this forum!!! I was like a lot of u here, asking myself "why is it NOT working for me". I often gave up over the years. But it makes me feel good that I found out how to deal with my fine strands. Im going to try to texlax and BKT to see if I can get a thicker head of hair. Thanks ladies!!!!


That is exactly what I did and by golly its working for me. When I was natural even through my hair was braided 90% of the time the single strand knots were killing me. 

The BKT has allowed me to stretch for 4 months now after my initial textlax. I'm sure I can go 6 months easy...I may even consider transitioning just because my hair is so carefree right now...we'll see. 

I am retaining length and I have styling / maintenance ease.  I'm very pleased with the progress I have made with the BKT.


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 24, 2009)

For all my fine haired sistas!


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been natural and relaxed in the past.  So far low manipulation and no heat is the only thing working for me.  I'm thankful for my hair but I do wish at times my strands were thicker.  _If_ my hair continues to make progress during bootcamp I'll probably use no heat/low manipulation styles for bootcamp 2010 again next year.


----------



## HairBarbie (Sep 30, 2009)

What protective hairstyle do you ladies find best for fine hair?


----------



## darlingdiva (Sep 30, 2009)

HairBarbie said:


> What protective hairstyle do you ladies find best for fine hair?


 
Wearing wigs.  I put on a satin bonnet, and then I put on my wig.  Wearing wigs keep me from manipulating my own hair so much, but I can still take the wig off at the end of the day and attend to my hair (moisturizing ends, applying moisture to edges, etc.).


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 30, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> *Wearing wigs*.  I put on a satin bonnet, and then I put on my wig.  Wearing wigs keep me from manipulating my own hair so much, but I can still take the wig off at the end of the day and attend to my hair (moisturizing ends, applying moisture to edges, etc.).


this is what I plan on trying to help me stretch my relaxer until Dec. This weekend, I have plans to purchase my first half wig at a local bss.


----------



## shamarie (Sep 30, 2009)

sew ins for me


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 30, 2009)

I went natural, and my hair was still thin. I couldn't wear twists because they were so scraggly. I relaxed bone straight about a month ago, because my texlaxed hair was too frizzy and tangly for me. I just stopped manipulating it so much. Now my ends are looking less see through.


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 30, 2009)

HairBarbie said:


> What protective hairstyle do you ladies find best for fine hair?


 
I like updo's that don't put a lot of stress on my edges but also keeps my ends off my shoulders. Here are a couple that I use. 

http://public.fotki.com/stephelise/september-2009-tran/okra-creole-1-012.html
http://public.fotki.com/stephelise/august-2009-transit/transitioninghairstyle.html


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 15, 2009)

how's everyone doing?  

My hair is kinda strange...sometimes it looks *really *full and thick and other times, *really *thin and fine....what gives?  Is it me?

*sigh* I know i've made progress, but sometimes it doesn't seem to come fast enough...


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 15, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> how's everyone doing?
> 
> My hair is kinda strange...sometimes it looks *really *full and thick and other times, *really *thin and fine....what gives?  Is it me?
> 
> *sigh* I know i've made progress, but sometimes it doesn't seem to come fast enough...



Its not just you.  My hair looks really thick and full if I let it air dry and then just use a curling iron.  But my hair can also look thin, wispy, and flat as Caucasian hair if I blow dry and flat iron.  OK _I_ can't make it look like that, but my stylist can.  And I love her for it.


----------



## HairBarbie (Oct 15, 2009)

Any of y'all fine haired ladies use Qhemet?


----------



## shunemite (Oct 15, 2009)

Right now I've added coconut oil to my daily regimen and black-red rinses. The coconut oil is in a Misto spray bottle coz I'm so heavy handed. Also I'm doing Caruso sets during the day with satin rollers instead of the foam rollers that came with the set- now I don't have to be ambidextrous with the end wraps. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## shunemite (Oct 15, 2009)

HairBarbie said:


> Any of y'all fine haired ladies use Qhemet?


what's that?


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 15, 2009)

shunemite said:


> what's that?


 
A natural hair care line with roots in the African, Mediterranian, and Ayurvedic hair care traditions:

http://www.qhemetbiologics.com/


----------



## shunemite (Oct 15, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> A natural hair care line with roots in the African, Mediterranian, and Ayurvedic hair care traditions:
> 
> http://www.qhemetbiologics.com/



I see  interesting


----------



## PatTodd (Oct 16, 2009)

shunemite said:


> Right now I've added coconut oil to my daily regimen and black-red rinses. The coconut oil is in a Misto spray bottle coz I'm so heavy handed. *Also I'm doing Caruso sets during the day with satin rollers instead of the foam rollers that came with the set-* now I don't have to be ambidextrous with the end wraps. How's everyone else doing?



What do you mean?  You take off the Caruso foam and jam the satin roller on there?  If so, ingenious!


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 16, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> how's everyone doing?
> 
> My hair is kinda strange...sometimes it looks *really *full and thick and other times, *really *thin and fine....what gives? Is it me?
> 
> *sigh* I know i've made progress, but sometimes it doesn't seem to come fast enough...


I know exactly what you mean.



LaidBak said:


> Its not just you. My hair looks really thick and full if I let it air dry and then just use a curling iron. But my hair can also look thin, wispy, and flat as Caucasian hair if I blow dry and flat iron. OK _I_ can't make it look like that, but my stylist can. And I love her for it.



Has any anyone ever tried Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex- if so, what kind of results did you have?

IA my airdried hair gives the illusion of thickness, but if I flat iron you can see how thin my hair really is.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 16, 2009)

^But, see, that's where I have issues.  

When I first flat iron, my hair looks really good - thick and full...days later it looks flat and lifeless...

Laidback, my hair, too! 
It really reminds me of yt hair...you know, how, when it's first washed, it's plump and full?  
I mean, I can get some big ole' huge hair, y'all.  And as it gets older (dirty) , it hangs and gets limp...

Then - miraculously - days later, it can look big and thick again!  

I mean, so big, that I will get comments on how thick my hair is!!


----------



## shunemite (Oct 16, 2009)

PatTodd said:


> What do you mean?  You take off the Caruso foam and jam the satin roller on there?  If so, ingenious!


No. I just take the satin roller, pull the clip part out, and put the satin roller right on the steamer, and then attach it to my hair with a duck bill clip. Heck I like it so much I don't use the caruso foam rollers anymore. And I get done in half the time coz I'm not fooling with end papers. I actually stumbled on this out of being too broke to buy extra caruso rollers. So I spent $4.00 for 12 satin rollers instead of $15 for caruso's.


----------



## shunemite (Oct 16, 2009)

Gosh, now I have to switch from coconut oil to avocado in the winter, thank God for this forum and the heads up. The coconut oil froze on my hair and it looked like dandruff, only to read on this forum that it doesn't work for some people in the winter. I still love my Misto sprayer. The alcohol in the regular aerosols was drying my hair out.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 16, 2009)

shunemite said:


> Gosh, now I have to switch from coconut oil to avocado in the winter, thank God for this forum and the heads up. The coconut oil froze on my hair and it looked like dandruff, only to read on this forum that it doesn't work for some people in the winter. I still love my Misto sprayer. The alcohol in the regular aerosols was drying my hair out.





I wonder if castor oil would freeze too. That's what I use, but haven't used it in the winter yet.


----------



## PatTodd (Oct 17, 2009)

shunemite said:


> No. I just take the satin roller, pull the clip part out, and put the satin roller right on the steamer, and then attach it to my hair with a duck bill clip. Heck I like it so much I don't use the caruso foam rollers anymore. And I get done in half the time coz I'm not fooling with end papers. I actually stumbled on this out of being too broke to buy extra caruso rollers. So I spent $4.00 for 12 satin rollers instead of $15 for caruso's.



Even MORE ingenious!  Imma have to try that!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fine haired chick checking in and bumpin' this one

Used Silicon Mix (yeah I am late...lol) for the 1st time...wow did this stuff make my hair "Big" (lots of volume) I rollerwrap my hair and this stuff is definitely a keeper


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 19, 2010)

Subscribers (or random posters), could you chime in with whether you are natural, tex-laxed, transitioning or relaxed?  I can't tell by looking - cause our hair is thin, lol - but products for relaxed hair doesn't always work for my natural hair when its left in a curly state.

Aight?  Aight.


----------



## Tif392002 (Jan 19, 2010)

Im fine/4a hair checking in.


----------



## LoveCraze (Jan 20, 2010)

Thin haired as in fine strands and low density transitioner here.


----------



## MizzCoco (Feb 9, 2010)

Bumping this thread up again, and checking in. Joico K-pak saved my hair, this thread was a God-send!


----------



## FocusLady (Apr 5, 2010)

B.U.M.P.I.N.G for any updates and new info. My hair is very thin at the ends. I'm trimming/dusting a little at a time.


----------



## NIN4eva (Apr 5, 2010)

Fine/Delicate/Relaxed checking in. I though I checked in here already. But if not then here I is...


----------



## sweetpuff (Apr 5, 2010)

Re-checking in.
4a/b thin strands, medium to low density. Trantisionning. 12 to 15 months post (it's a bit fuzzy in my mind.)

I just read a post on bone straight hair.
When my hair was bone straight ( relaxed) it was limp, lifeless. I did not like my hair until 4 weeks after I relaxed it.

I was texlaxed some time in july and flat ironed my hair a little too often ( I'd say once or twice a week minimum. One month after I saw my hair thinning out.
My last relaxer was sometime in december 2008 I think and I did ok with buns, phony ponies, half wigs, and braid outs ( especially bantu knots out in the summer)

Now I have braids in and when they come out, I think I'll go for bantu knots out again... we'll see.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2010)

Fine 4b hair checking in as well. I am over 14 months post my last relaxer and going until I can't go anymore. It may a year and a half, it may be 2 years or it may even be 2.5 years until I relax again, I am still not sure yet. I am taking one day at a time.

Take care of your hair ladies.


----------



## LatterGlory (Apr 5, 2010)

________________


----------



## missnurselady (Apr 12, 2010)

checking in
well I got a hair cut last Wed, but sadly she cut it way too short and I dont like it at all! I have been wearing a wig, until if figure out what to do next. Im thinking about ordering some skin wefts and wearing them until its long enough for braids. I am happy that I cut it, I wanted to start over. I do think I will start self relaxing again, since going to a pro for relaxers my hair was sooo much thinner than when I did them at home. unless I find a awesome stylist....


----------



## YankeeCandle (Apr 15, 2010)

and shout-out to sharifeh for pointing me to this. (Can't remember if I've responded to this before, but I have fine-textured corkscrews and spirals PLUS low-density PLUS hereditary thinning).


----------



## YankeeCandle (Apr 15, 2010)

january noir said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while, but felt compelled to add my 2 cents.
> I have really fine, thin hair and as I age, it gets worse (heredity is a big factor in my situation).
> ...


 
I hope you don't mind I numberered the pertinent parts.

(1) YES YES YES   My hair has been on a rollercoaster since LHCF and I have had to make myself step out of the hairboard for weeks at a time because I have an insatiable urge to try out every technique and product I see posted. erplexed I'm also a PJ, so... 


(2) fascinating!! I lose traumatic amounts of hair in the shower and your explanation makes so much sense. I KNOW that all of those hairs I lose were not "meant" or "ready" to be shed, yet. I just know it.


----------



## lillylovely (Jun 20, 2010)

Fine stranded, low density sister checking in.

I wish I knew 2 years ago what I know now about these natural proteins:

Molasses 
Irish Moss
Coconut Milk 
Egg Cocktail
Cassia/Henna
JBCO - Is this a protein? Not sure but it seems to strengthen hair
Chlorella and Spirulina

also, DC with heat and Biotin supplements.

2 years into my HJ , my natural hair is doing much better, in that it looks fuller and more alive, but I will always be fine haired with low density.

*Lets not forget the benefits to  having fine/thin hair*

Easy to rinse out product
Product lasts longer
Easier to detangle
Can use fingers instead of combs/harsh tools

Sure you all can think of others...


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2010)

^^^totally agree LL. I have it easy because of my fine hairs around the perimeters of my head but I have to admit, the hairs in the center of my head are thick and coarse. I'm not complaing though because I like them a lot because they give me more density there. 

I also agree with january noir on the relaxer stretching. I don't think I should be stretching any longer than 12 weeks so I think whenever I decide to texlax again, 12 weeks will be my maximum stretch time. I'm thinking about sticking with 10 weeks however. That's at least an inch or more of hair growth and I think an inch is enough for me unless of course I am keeping my hair braided up a few months at a time, in which case I will not stretch beyond 16 weeks.


----------



## cocoagirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Why did this thread die out? Don't know bout y'all but my fine strands still need support.. Holla if ya hear me..?  What new has been working for you?


----------



## january noir (Mar 6, 2011)

cocoagirl said:


> Why did this thread die out? Don't know bout y'all but my fine strands still need support.. Holla if ya hear me..?  What new has been working for you?



Good bump Cocoagirl!

I can't remember where I left off in regards to what else I'm doing, but I have incorporated Wen as a staple.  I also drink lots of water and I changed my diet to a raw, plant, seed and nut one.  No coffee and no dairy of any kind.  That has improved my hair; makes my new growth soft and less kinky.


----------



## azuquita_morena (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm glad to see there is thin/fine hair support group here. I had to learn to work with my hair, instead of working against it. Right now I am taking my vitamins (so far just a multi, Biotin, and MSM), hand detangling, low manipulation/no heat or straightening/no brushing, and oil scalp massages. 

ETA: I am also eating adding more protein (but with less fat) and veggies/fruits to my diet, plus I am going to do 2 detoxes a year.


----------



## MrsIQ (Mar 6, 2011)

Fine/med density/very delicate checking in. I have learned to love it's length and am starting to appreciate everything else. 

Reading through this thread I think I figured out that co washing could be causing the breakage at the back center of my head. Imma give it up and see if that helps. I'm so glad I read this thread through!


----------



## freecurl (Mar 6, 2011)

Fine haired, low density natural checking in. Sure wish this was still a sticky, but I've subscribed.

I have had major setbacks due to my fine strands, especially at the back of my hair where now I have a quasi 'bald spot'. 
I have learned a few things.

1) To pre-conditon my hair with water and conditioner(the Wen SAM has been working very well lately) ( and sometimes sunflower oil) for as long as I can, then gently with fingers before detangling in shower.

2) Avoid those metal clips. I noticed I was getting splits further up on the hair strand and realized those metal clips were definitely weaking the shaft causing damage and splits.

3)  Using an ayurvedic powder (like Henna/cassia) to strengthen the strand to avoid damage and breakage.....I'm still testing this, I've used cassia 2 days ago and I believe this will be the product that will make a difference, especially on the baby fine strands in the back.

4) Even though I love my length, I must pin up the back of my hair to avoid further damage to the strands, or maybe start to wear a silk/satin scarf around shoulders if I wear my hair down.

5) Continue protein treatments.
6) Continue castor oil.
7) Moisturize, moisturize, moisturize.

I hope to learn more from you all. Thanks for bumping this thread.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 7, 2011)

Alternating my DC's has been working really well for me. 
One week moisture: Silk Elements
Next week protein: Aphogee 2 minute, or Motions CPR

Also low manipulation styling seems to be REALLY working for me. My hair loves just being left alone. I style it once a week, and only fluff or pin as needed during the week.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Mar 7, 2011)

im in yarn twists for 2 months, and I seriously dunno which new regimen I have to adopt for my fine hair.. 
I can not apply molasses anymore
I can not apply my protein treatment anymore
I can not apply my cassia treatment anymore 
so... in need of HELP !!! some ideas? please


----------



## cocoagirl (Mar 8, 2011)

january noir said:


> Good bump Cocoagirl!
> 
> I can't remember where I left off in regards to what else I'm doing, but I have incorporated Wen as a staple.  I also drink lots of water and I changed my diet to a raw, plant, seed and nut one.  No coffee and no dairy of any kind.  That has improved my hair; makes my new growth soft and less kinky.



Wow, did you go raw for hair health or for health? More power to you!



azuquita_morena said:


> I'm glad to see there is thin/fine hair support group here. I had to learn to work with my hair, instead of working against it. Right now I am taking my vitamins (so far just a multi, Biotin, and MSM), hand detangling, low manipulation/no heat or straightening/no brushing, and oil scalp massages.
> 
> ETA: I am also eating adding more protein (but with less fat) and veggies/fruits to my diet, plus I am going to do 2 detoxes a year.


I wish I could take vitamins but I can't even remember to take my regular vitamins so I certainly can't incorporate anymore vits, lol.



MrsIQ said:


> Fine/med density/very delicate checking in. I have learned to love it's length and am starting to appreciate everything else.
> 
> Reading through this thread I think I figured out that co washing could be causing the breakage at the back center of my head. Imma give it up and see if that helps. I'm so glad I read this thread through!



I wanted to start cowashing my hair but I always lose so much hair when I wash that I don't want to risk it, that and doing my hair gets on my nerves so once a week is quite enough, lol



freecurl said:


> Fine haired, low density natural checking in. Sure wish this was still a sticky, but I've subscribed.
> 
> I have had major setbacks due to my fine strands, especially at the back of my hair where now I have a quasi 'bald spot'.
> I have learned a few things.
> ...



Hmm, I use those metal clips every night to pin curl my hair, maybe I"ll start to use bobby pins.  In what way were you using the metal clips?

I am going to condish wash this week and do a final rinse with coffee, allowing my hair to soak in a tub of coffee for 15 minutes, I will rinse it out and then spritz a little more on my hair for a leave in, I hope this aids in shedding..which is my biggest problem right now.
Let's keep up the progress and suggestions ladies!


----------



## freecurl (Mar 8, 2011)

cocoagirl said:


> Hmm, I use those metal clips every night to pin curl my hair, maybe I"ll start to use bobby pins.  In what way were you using the metal clips?
> 
> I am going to condish wash this week and do a final rinse with coffee, allowing my hair to soak in a tub of coffee for 15 minutes, I will rinse it out and then spritz a little more on my hair for a leave in, I hope this aids in shedding..which is my biggest problem right now.
> Let's keep up the progress and suggestions ladies!



I was using them to pin up my bantu knots. I hope the coffee rinse works, keep us posted.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 17, 2011)

bumping to ask a question to the ladies using mild lye relaxers

do you find that they process your hair bone straight vs. telaxing it? Also, do they tend to leave you slightly underproessed at all? I plan on self relaxing next month and have narrowed down my choices to the Mizani lye mild(fine/color treated hair), Mizani lye for medium/normal hair, and Design Essentials lye regular. I prefer my hair to be as straight as possible b/c dealing with two textures is just torture to my strands.


----------



## yodie (Mar 18, 2011)

Subscribing to this thread. I'm a thin/fine natural. Like another lady said, I tried everything on this board and my hair suffered from it. So, I'm keeping it simple, taking multi, liquid iron, my basic hair vitamin and biotin. I also use Minoval/MN. Its worked well for me.


----------



## dargirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Subscribing. Fine-haired and texlaxed 4b looking to maximize my hair's health. My hair is currently neck-length, healthy, and dense but my goal is to grow it to APL.


----------



## Imani (Mar 27, 2011)

Fine haired 4b natural checking in (I actually have a mix of strands but most of them are fine).  I posted in this thread years ago back when I was relaxed.  I'm happy to say my hair is much fuller, stronger, and healthier since going natural and also cutting back on heat usage. My biggest struggle relaxed was that I could never get the protein/moisture balance right. My hair is naturally very dry/porous, but since my strand are fine, also weak and fragile. The chemicals and heat made both of these things even worse. I was always in a constant cycle of my hair would do ok for a while, but eventually always break off again.

My hair is super dry so I only use moisturizing deep conditioners and I always dc under the steamer. But most will have a SMALL bit of protein in them. I do not use products w/cones unless I am straightening- I like Giovanni Smooth as Silk (has soy protein), Aubrey Organics Island Naturals (almond protein), Curl Junkie Banana Hibiscus (oat flour).  Last time I got my hair straightened they used Joico Moisture Recovery line and that did really well for me, in the past the K-pak line had too much protein in it and not enough moisture for me. Right now my staple moisturizer is Bee Mine Luscious balanced and it does have a bit of protein in it (wheat protein). 

At this point I've gotten to know my hair pretty well and I can usually look at an ingredient list and play with a product in my hands and have a pretty good idea if it will work for me or not. 

I'm also really anal and careful about detangling (i do it with water and evoo before I shampoo).  And I keep my hair in low manipulation styles. I never comb my hair dry and pretty much only manipulate it on wash day (unless im wearing it straight).


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 27, 2011)

freecurl said:


> Fine haired, low density natural checking in. Sure wish this was still a sticky, but I've subscribed.
> 
> I have had major setbacks due to my fine strands, especially at the back of my hair where now I have a quasi 'bald spot'.
> I have learned a few things.
> ...



  You hair is so lovely.  Its looks soft and shiny but not weighted down.  I use to be very skimpy with my castor oil thinking it was to heavy but I have re-evaluated all my recipes.  I use larger quanity of castor oil now and there has been a huge difference in the moisture level of my hair.  

  However, I think I may increase the proportion because it does not seem to be clogging pores or building up on my scalp or hair.  I have fine low to medium density.  Just finished a four year shed and lost 2/3 of my hair.  So I am on a long juorney to regain all the volume I can will protecting my ends.

  Today I am getting ready to do a mollasses and coffee prepoo.   I think I will add castor oil to the recipe this time.  

  Is your castor oil the black castor oil?  I have not tried it yet.  Using up my Now brand.

   Thank you for the tip about the cassia  henna is it.  I was thinking I needed something for my courser crown hairs that are so much shorter then the lower hairs.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 27, 2011)

cocoagirl said:


> I wish I could take vitamins but I can't even remember to take my regular vitamins so I certainly can't incorporate anymore vits, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    When I was shedding I almost would cry at wash time.  Depending on your conditioners they are still gentlier than shampoo.  I now made my own conditioner wash with liquid castile soap and coconut and other oils.  The basic recipe is 1/2 liquid soap to 1/2 oils. I use less soap in my recipe.  Then followed wiith a conditioner of choice for moisture and or a oil rinse. Then an ACV rinse.  They help with reducing my tangles to avoid breakage.  Now sometimes I prepoo with protein and sometimes I prepoo with a moisture masque.   
  You do have to try and address the shedding with vitamins or scalp treatments.   I had let the pressure of life force me to put my hair on the back burner and put my resources else where.  Four years of shedding took its toll.    Its going to be a long journey back to fuller more even hair but so far its going well.  

  Also double check on the coffee.  I use it now also but I thought it should never be on your hair more than 2 hours for it may cause drying out of hair and scalp.  

   Hope you can get the shedding under control.


----------



## Imani (Jun 5, 2011)

Bumping for more motivation and tips from fine haired ladies!  Sometimes it seems like so many of the popular hair gurus/youtube people have thick strong hair. Seeing fine haired ladies who've had success really inspires me.

I've been having problems with splits and a little bit of breakage. So I am revamping my regimen to include more protein. My focus all through my transition and being newly natural was moisture, moisture, moisture; when I'd try to do protein my hair would dry out.  Now I think my hair finally has a decent moisture level and I can add protein in the mix without it drying out.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Aug 25, 2011)

Bumping this thread... I have been on this hair board for a long time and my hair has never flourished. I have shaved it off, went natural, relaxed, went natural and relaxed all since 2005. Right now I will be 1 year relaxer free in October, I have about 2 inches of relaxed ends. I started with a pixie cut and I really want long hair. Just don't know how it's possible with my hair type. I think going natural and getting presssed is my solution but everytime I take down a sew in and look at my real hair I am soooooooooooooo discouraged. Bumping this thread for motivation. We should get some pictures going in here


----------



## yodie (Aug 25, 2011)

PoisedNPolished, you re seriously telling my story. Just this morning I was thinking to myself this morning that my hair won't ever be easy and won't ever look like everyone else's. I'm discouraged by that.


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 25, 2011)

PoisedNPolished and yodie. Try not to get too discouraged. I have fine thin hair and it is frustrating but with hair like ours, we just have to find styles that work. I just discovered Curl Formers which are great and if you have the skill and patience, roller sets give us a lot of body!  Things to stay away from are wraps and IMHO braid and twist outs. My hair looks like straw after those. Can you guys tell me what your concerns are so I can give you some encouragement?  It's taken a long time but I've found out what my hair likes and doesn't like. It's all about trial and error with our hair. 

Here is a video by a girl who has fine thin hair just like mine. I scour YT looking for hair twins I can follow. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b29XZBUPgLc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
HTH


----------



## yodie (Aug 25, 2011)

My hair has never been easy, but it seems a lot worse since I've been practicing healthier methods like not oiling my scalp and everything else like air drying, twist outs, leave ins, no heat, etc. I'm going back to oiling my scalp. My edges and nape have always ben fine. Nape has been non existnt since relaxers in high school. Msm helps, but it makes my hair very dry.


----------



## yodie (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for the video. I'll take a look. I have a lot of those white spots in my strand where it looks like water exploded in my strands, which makes me think its from my stylist usingblowdryer


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 25, 2011)

yodie. White spots on the strands?  Like the water isn't penetrating?


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Aug 25, 2011)

My hair is just strange... hard to explain. I wish you all could see it in person LOL... it's kinda furry. When I'm natural it's not bad... there are styles I like. But I want SWANG. Just one time in life. I can live without ever wearing a wrap. My hair is too short for roller sets right now. See my siggy. This is why I have been doing sew ins.


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 25, 2011)

PoisedNPolished. My hair was furry too!!  I started drenching my hair with humectants and that did the trick. You can do flexirods or perm rod sets with short hair if you can't do rollersets but I know what you mean about length. This shoulder length hair I have now is for the birds!  But being that a year ago my hair was fried and ear length, I should be thankful, lol


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm... humectants... ok I will try that. And great suggestions I will try those next time I wear my hair down.


----------



## yodie (Aug 25, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> @yodie. White spots on the strands? Like the water isn't penetrating?


 
I think these white spots are are bubbles of heat. Can't explain it word for word now. Nonie explained it to me before. It happens when water bubbles/explodes within the strand and the strand splits. Unfortunately I have some of these. No more allowing my stylist to blow dry my hair. I'm gonna do my own hair for awhile and I don't care if it isn't perfect. I have some hairs (in my nape) that are growing in split. My hair usually doesn't grow in this area. I'm ready to shave my head bald.


----------



## yodie (Aug 25, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> @PoisedNPolished. My hair was furry too!! I started drenching my hair with humectants and that did the trick. You can do flexirods or perm rod sets with short hair if you can't do rollersets but I know what you mean about length. This shoulder length hair I have now is for the birds! But being that a year ago my hair was fried and ear length, I should be thankful, lol


 
How did you recover from having fried hair?
Ladies, what do you mean by furry hair? My hair is always poofy. I hate that. It's never sleek or just straight. Always poofy and puffy when I do it. It's straight when my stylist does it, but I have to use alot of heat for that. 
I love getting my hair done, but now I'm contemplating washing, DC'ing, blowdrying and just letting him flat iron/curl it.


----------



## constance (Aug 25, 2011)

PoisedNPolished said:


> My hair is just strange... hard to explain. I wish you all could see it in person LOL... it's kinda furry. When I'm natural it's not bad... there are styles I like. But I want SWANG. Just one time in life. I can live without ever wearing a wrap. My hair is too short for roller sets right now. See my siggy. This is why I have been doing sew ins.



My hair is "furry" 2x. It is very thin but swells it there's any humidity at all. Below is a pic of my natural hair_ after_ blowdrying and straightening.


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 25, 2011)

Today is a bad day... I feel the longer my hair gets the thinner it seems...
When I was relaxed I could never find my scalp even when I searched for it because of all the thick new growth. Now I can slide my finger in my hair and see it 
Oh what to do I don't wanna cry cause I see growth even after just getting a big trim in July but still... Any  advice


----------



## Bublin (Aug 26, 2011)

Wigs.
Are any of you ladies able to pull off a wig/half wig with thin hair.  It has just dawned on me why i think i just look plain stupid with a wig on and feel like i'm wearing a huge helmet- it's because my own hair is thin so when i have a wig on it just looks fake.....i look like a witch!  Plus those combs dig into my scalp because there isn't enough hair for it to anchor onto to.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Aug 26, 2011)

I am able to wear wigs pretty easy. I usually just play with them and cut and pin them to fit my head. Half wigs are hard because of my fine hair but I don't leave much hair out and use headbands to blend. constance now if my fur looks like THAT when it gets long I will be so excited. You have any more pics!?...


----------



## Lissa0821 (Aug 26, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> Here is a video by a girl who has fine thin hair just like mine. I scour YT looking for hair twins I can follow.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b29XZBUPgLc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> HTH




Thanks so much for posting about this youtuber, Her hair is exactly what my hair looks like.


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 27, 2011)

@ yodie


yodie said:


> How did you recover from having fried hair?
> Ladies, what do you mean by furry hair? My hair is always poofy. I hate that. It's never sleek or just straight. Always poofy and puffy when I do it. It's straight when my stylist does it, but I have to use alot of heat for that.
> I love getting my hair done, but now I'm contemplating washing, DC'ing, blowdrying and just letting him flat iron/curl it.



I recovered by basically babying my hair.  Last July I decided enough was enough.  I had a cute and edgy ear length A line cut that needed to be washed and flatironed daily.  After my DH proposed to me in May, I decided that I needed to grow my hair out for my wedding so I could wear an updo.  After seeing a ton of broken hairs all over my counter one day in June, I decided I needed to do something right then.  That's how I found LHCF.  I immediately put a hard protein treatment in and cut off my fried split ends.  It looked like this: (1st pic) Scary, huh?  All chewed up and about 1 to 2 inches all over my head.

After the protein treatment and using no heat for a month, it looked like this: (2nd and 3rd pic)

I wore it like that until about October when I could finally get it into a ponytail barely!  I had to gel everything back.  I went a bought a fake bun and wore that or would wrap a track around my hair and tie it in a bun.  By December, my hair looked like this for my engagement pics (4th pic) My wedding was in March and I could finally do a rollerset and pin the back of my hair up just in time for my wedding! (5th pic)  On the first week of my honeymoon, I flat ironed everyday and did experience a setback of heat damage in the front, nape and side of my hair and discovered this on the 2nd week of my honeymoon when I tried to wear my hair curly everyday

After we got back, I decided to moisturize and seal 2x day and bun until the weather got hot enough for me to do wash n gos.  I am happy to report that as of the end of last month, I did a length check and I believe I retained 5 in. for the year.  I have recently learned that I have low porosity and I drench my hair in moisturizers and rarely use proteins.  My hair is thriving!  I DC almost everyday before my wash n gos (which I do daily) and I sleep with Hawaiian Silky 14n1 and bun every night.  I'll start bunning again in October and hopefully by next May, I will be scraping APL


----------



## constance (Aug 27, 2011)

PoisedNPolished said:


> constance now if my fur looks like THAT when it gets long I will be so excited. You have any more pics!?...



Here's one from 12/10 where the thinness is more apparent. I try to avoid the bone straight look, which makes me look like I have 3 strands of hair. But I also try to keep the poof-bouffant under control...with less success.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm once again retiring my comb and brush. I also need to start hennaing again.


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lissa0821. You're welcome. My hair is like yours and hers too but shorter


----------



## yodie (Aug 27, 2011)

@Esti777, thanks for sharing your story and pics. My hair is low porosity as well. I know that I need some type of protein. I'll use either GPB or cassia obovata. 
I've been on vacation and I've had to flat iron my hair a couple of times. I could just collapse because I know I have tons of fried/heat damage strands Luckily it's only part of my hair because the ohter part of my hair is weaved up. Thank God. I'm going to try to limit heat to once or twice a month. It's just a pain!!!


----------



## Esthi777 (Aug 27, 2011)

constance. OMG!!  Your hair looks both beautiful and thick!!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 13, 2011)

Boy these spilts and cracks are getting on my nerves. I was encouraged to find out that fine hair is more prone to them then other hair, still something must be done.


----------



## yodie (Sep 13, 2011)

Seamonster, I deal with this alot as well. Do you use protein in your regimen? I still don't have a tried and true regimen, but I'm trying to incorporate more protein or cassia into what I'm already doing.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 13, 2011)

yodie I am trying to find a good protein, I just bought shesentit okra, and CJ reconstructor to see if either of them make a difference. What are you using? Anything working?


----------



## yodie (Sep 13, 2011)

^^^ I'm still finding what works for me, but here's what I've seen with my hair. 

Heavy proteins on a regular basis don't work. My hair likes a balancing moisture/protein condish or a very light protein. Years ago I used Sebastian 2+1 with great success. I knew nothing about my hair back then, but I knew that conditioner did wonders.  

Two weeks ago I did a cassia treatment on my hair and followed with a good DC. Ugh, my hair kind felt like straw. Times before, I mixed cassia with my condish, and my hair did alot better with it that way. 

So, I plan to stick with cassia glosses or light protein DC's (AO GPB), maybe once a month.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Sep 27, 2011)

BUMP..... 

How is everyone doing? I have been doing lots of bunning and staying away from heat since my relaxer. Is there a thread like this specifically for RELAXED FINE haired folks? I'm trying to build a solid regimine and need all the help I can get


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 27, 2011)

My ultimate protein/strengthening treatment comes in the form of my henna sessions. I henna every 4-6 weeks. In between I give my hair mild shots of protein with HOT's...EVOO and coconut have lots of protein, yogurt  or mayo treatments. Folks are on that greek yogurt kick...but plain old non flavoured yogurt works just as well!


----------



## gn1g (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm trying to use henna to cover my grays but it is very difficult to restore the moisture.  My hair turned brittle and broke off in the lower crown area due to the henna, 
gheez

I'm not going to give up on it.


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 5, 2013)

Fine haired girl checking in.....trying to learn how to manage thin hair.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 5, 2013)

My hair has been doing kinda good these days. I decided to try à different ps.
Flat twists on  front sides,braided bun at the back.

I added some blue magic coconut grease to seal and that stuff makes my hair soft... I try to avoid it but my hair keeps moisture Well with it so , i dont know.

Ill take this style down in à week i guess.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 5, 2013)

Wildchild453 said:


> I'm once again retiring my comb and brush. I also need to start hennaing again.



I only use my comb on wash day. This has been working for me since last year.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jun 5, 2013)

PoisedNPolished said:


> Bumping this thread... I have been on this hair board for a long time and my hair has never flourished. I have shaved it off, went natural, relaxed, went natural and relaxed all since 2005. Right now I will be 1 year relaxer free in October, I have about 2 inches of relaxed ends. I started with a pixie cut and I really want long hair. Just don't know how it's possible with my hair type. I think going natural and getting presssed is my solution but everytime I take down a sew in and look at my real hair I am soooooooooooooo discouraged. Bumping this thread for motivation. We should get some pictures going in here




You are right : PICTURES PICTURES LADIES.
we too can have beautiful hair and that having it fine. We just need imagination to create the good styles for our hair type. ;-)

Ill take à pic of this ps tomorrow.


----------



## sissimpson (Jun 6, 2013)

My hair has gotten much thinner as I have gotten.... younger. Since I've been taking chlorella (about 3 months), it is noticibly thicker.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 6, 2013)

sissimpson said:


> My hair has gotten much thinner as I have gotten.... younger. Since I've been taking chlorella (about 3 months), it is noticibly thicker.



Okay, how many grams are you taking?  I'll do anything to get noticeably thicker hair.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 9, 2013)

relaxed fien haired, how often are yall moisturizing and sealing in a week


----------



## littlegoldmittens (Jul 9, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Okay, how many grams are you taking?  I'll do anything to get noticeably thicker hair.



I'm just breezing through so idk if you mentioned this before, but are you using heat? I used to have paper thin practically non existent hair when I was using heat that's why I'm asking


----------



## Topsido (Jul 9, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Okay, how many grams are you taking?  I'll do anything to get noticeably thicker hair.



Oh my God, me too. I fell off the chorella thinking I couldn't see any difference. My hair is noticably thicker and I'm seriouly retaining lenght. I'm getting back on it by weekend. 

I used the powdered form and take 2 level spoon (spoon supplied in with) mixed with apple juice.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 9, 2013)

littlegoldmittens said:


> I'm just breezing through so idk if you mentioned this before, but are you using heat? I used to have paper thin practically non existent hair when I was using heat that's why I'm asking



littlegoldmittens, I allow myself four direct heat passes a year.  I'm going to try my first henna treatment sometime this week to see if it helps thicken  my hair up etc.


----------



## littlegoldmittens (Jul 9, 2013)

Megatek did help to thicken up and add length to my hair when I used it a few years ago, but I heard they changed the formula


----------



## apemay1969 (Jul 17, 2013)

littlegoldmittens said:


> Megatek did help to thicken up and add length to my hair when I used it a few years ago, but I heard they changed the formula



littlegoldmittens Don't say they've changed the formula. I just ordered a bottle. What exactly changed?


----------



## littlegoldmittens (Jul 17, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> @littlegoldmittens Don't say they've changed the formula. I just ordered a bottle. What exactly changed?



I'm not exactly sure, I heard it did though. If you ordered it already then try it and report back. Maybe the new formula works fine


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 15, 2013)

littlegoldmittens said:


> I'm not exactly sure, I heard it did though. If you ordered it already then try it and report back. Maybe the new formula works fine



I may fold and buy OCT. Ugh. Big pimpin' bastids.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't understand my hair its only thin/fine on the sides and nape which I can't stand, but I just texlaxed yesterday, I texlax every 12 wks. and now its so thick. I wonder how long this is going to last lol.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 16, 2013)

To the thin/fine hair ladies do y'all know a good cowash conditioner that doesn't weigh your hair down because mine does even though I thoroughly rinse it out and when my hair is down you can see my ears through my hair lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 16, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> To the thin/fine hair ladies do y'all know a good cowash conditioner that doesn't weigh your hair down because mine does even though I thoroughly rinse it out and when my hair is down you can see my ears through my hair lol



Well its not a conditioner, but I use Go Moist from silk dreams. Its light, gently cleanses the hair and it leaves the hair hydrated and soft.


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 16, 2013)

The Shea Moisture a yucca Boabab line (dark green label) has been working extremely well for me.  I don't much care for the conditioner but the rest is thumbs up!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 16, 2013)

lissanaturally
Have you tried the VO5 conditioners?  In the beg of my HHJ they didn't seem to work so well for me but when I limited my use of silicones and started clarifying monthly, now they work really well. And they're really cheap!!  A good thin consistency for cowashing

ETA:  they all have biotin and panthenol for thickening and some have collagen too. 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 16, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> lissanaturally
> Have you tried the VO5 conditioners?  In the beg of my HHJ they didn't seem to work so well for me but when I limited my use of silicones and started clarifying monthly, now they work really well. And they're really cheap!!  A good thin consistency for cowashing
> 
> ETA:  they all have biotin and panthenol for thickening and some have collagen too.
> ...



Yes I do, I have ignored them for some time but thanks to your suggestion I'll start using them again. Thanks


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 16, 2013)

+1 for V05


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 27, 2016)

What I did was cut my hair to all one length. With that I do a lot of wet bunning after I conditioner wash and moisturize my hair with Infusium leave in (which has protein) along with sealing it with argan oil. I just recently stopped direct heat all together about a month ago. I'm only going to do it once in a while for something different, length checks, micro trims and to treat myself. I take biotin with a multivitamin and I just treat my fine hair like antique lace like we are suppose to. The only time I struggle is when it's wet and looks really thin and uneven. That's why wet bunning helps alot. Also letting it air dry at least half way with shrinkage, then doing an indirect heat tension blowdry but leaving the ends out of it all together, those I leave curly so my ends completely air dry.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2016)

I too cut my hair to one length.  Layers and low density are a nono.  My daughter and I both have fine,  low density type 4 hair that is super fragile and tangly. I keep her hair plaited or in 2 strand twists.  I redo them weekly after a dc/cowash.

I keep my hair in plaits and I wash and dc weekly. I wear a wig 80% of the time, but occasionally I like to wear my hair straight.  I can stretch a blowout up to 4 weeks if I go light on the products. I take a daily multivitamin,  a hair vitamin and a fast dissolving biotin pill. I started using sulfur oil a few months ago and it is helping with growth.


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 27, 2016)

Fine haired checking in. It's healthy, soft and easy to manage, but doesn't look full.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm still over here struggling t grow out these layers. I'm looking into protective styling again, but with larger box braids that'll hopefully reduce the strain on my individual fine strands.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 28, 2016)

I have fine hair. It use to bug me because it never looked as full as I wanted it to but not using heat often (once every 3-4 months) helped a lot. Biotin also helped make my strands thicker and more dense. I actually found my staple products early on in my journey and once I quit using heat so often and using a heat protectant when I do my hair flourished. 

My hair prefers watery products to DC with. It also likes being left alone. Washing once to twice a week and only putting a comb to my hair if it's wet and drenched in conditioner is it. No moisturizing outside of wash day. I grew my hair to waist length by doing nothing to it.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 28, 2016)

Fine hair here too.  3c/4a

I've been upping my internal and external protein, plus oiling my hair with Vatika and castor oil.  I hope a regular and consistent program will help my hair regain some of the density I lost last year due to neglect.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 28, 2016)

I always said I would keep my natural layers but you ladies are right.  The layers make my hair look really unimpressive. Especially now that I'm no longer natural. I'm not sure if I want to wait until my shorter layers grow out more or if I'll wait to meet my growth goal so that the big chop won't feel so counterintuitive.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 28, 2016)

I just massaged my hair with sulfur oil. Tomorrow I will moisturize my ends paying special attention to the fragile areas


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for bumping this thread!  I was just grumbling because I have to braid down a head full of almost APL natural hair to go under my LFs for the week. I'm still wearing LFs (with bobby pins) as a protective style which allows me to workout in the mornings before work.  Looking back, what a journey!  My hair, including my edges has grown in super healthy and as thick (for me anyways) This board has been a lifesaver!!  It takes diet, exercise and a healthy hair care routine to get back to healthy hair.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 31, 2016)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread!  I was just grumbling because I have to braid down a head full of almost APL natural hair to go under my LFs for the week. I'm still wearing LFs (with bobby pins) as a protective style which allows me to workout in the mornings before work.  Looking back, what a journey!  My hair, including my edges has grown in super healthy and as thick (for me anyways) This board has been a lifesaver!!  It takes diet, exercise and a healthy hair care routine to get back to healthy hair.


You're welcome! I was searching the threads and found this one. I think it'd be good for us to keep it going.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 31, 2016)

Examined hair when it was dry and it's not so bad as far as looking uneven. It actually looks pretty even when it's dry. There is that one spot in the middle that I have to constantly blend with the other hair. I keep imagining my hair filling in as it grows. I haven't flat ironed my hair in over a month. I was thinking about it today but that would be ridiculous. I think I would be more discouraged if I did. So I conditioner washed, moisturized and sealed. My hair is currently air drying and I will stretch it out a little bit when the ends are fully dry and the roots are about 60% dry. I can't believe it takes 4 long months to only get 2 inches growth. That's another reason why it's so important to baby your hair and make sure we protect it from damage.


----------



## Caramel74 (Jan 31, 2016)

Another couple of things that I wanted to add was that oil rinsing with EVOO (extra virgin olive oil) has been a saving grace for my hair. Applying EVOO to my (combed) wet hair (and combing it through again) then bunning it for at least a half an hour has made my hair and especially my ends much thicker. You can instantly see and feel the difference. I think it's also important to pre poo. It's very important to shampoo your hair because buildup can make it so dry and brittle. I ended up with a BC because of buildup around 4 years ago and I only learned about build up a few months ago. I couldn't figure out why my hair looked like a million bucks one day and few days later looked extremely damaged... Build up!

So thankful for LHCF. I have learned so much on my journey and my hair is probably the longest and healthiest it's ever been, besides when I was 10 years younger and having my first child with breastfeeding and prenatal vitamins. Some of it was trial and error.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 2, 2016)

Tonight I applied my sulfur oil and then flipped my head upside down and did a scalp massage.  Once I stood up my hair had serious volume and it looked great. I'm sure it's only temporary, but I like it!


----------



## Caramel74 (Feb 4, 2016)

I wanted to post a pic of what I mean with my hair problems. The nape and crown are shorter and I constantly have to blend the longer hairs or it looks like I have a chunk of hair missing, which I probably actually do.


Also I just did a microtrim on a hack job flatiron, lol.


----------

